# List of TTC Charts Ladies



## Hotpink

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/trying-to-conceive-1.gif

Chart's
56 Ladies Charting 39 still [-o&lt; and 17 has thier :happydance: :bfp:'s :happydance:

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/prayinforabfp.gif



Ahicks's Chart
Aliciatm's Chart
:bfp:Alspals13's Chart:bfp:
AllMacsNow
Angeladdie1's Chart
Anna_marie's Chart
Armywife88's Chart
:bfp:Beauty2's Chart:bfp:
BettyBooster's Chart
BridieChild's Chart
:bfp:Cco's Chart:bfp:
Daangconcept's Chart
:bfp:Dreambaby's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Duckytwins's Chart:bfp:
EmmaRhiannon's Chart
Goodvibes2's Chart
Grumblebea's Chart
Happybeany's Chart
Hotpink's Chart
:bfp:Honey08's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Its_Me's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Jaybug's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Jelly tots's Chart:bfp:
Jeoestreich's Chart
Kimre's Chart
Katie Blue's Chart
:bfp:Leilahs_mommy's Chart:bfp:
Lisa92881's Chart
:bfp:LittleBird's Chart:bfp:
Littlesteph's Chart
Lizlovelust's Chart
:bfp:Lotsakellz's Chart:bfp:
Mammag's Chart
:bfp:Maidenet's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:MiissMuffet's Chart:bfp:
Momwannbe81's Chart
Messymommy's Chart
MYPRINCEssB's Chart
Naneh.Estel's Chart
Popcorn's Chart
Rosabelle's Chart
Rustyknutts's Chart
Scerena's Chart
Stinas's Chart
S_Dowd's Chart
:bfp:Steena13's Chart:bfp:
Stefie's Chart
Tallmom2b's Chart
:bfp:Taylorxx's Chart:bfp:
Tina.wt.wang's Chart
Tonibzac's Chart
Tupi's Chart
:bfp:Twilliamssbt's Chart:bfp:
Wannababycoop's Chart
Wishing89's Chart
X Helen x's Chart
1cre8tivgrl's Chart


​


----------



## honey08

i dnt no how to get the link but its in my ticker if u can get it ?x


----------



## Hotpink

honey08 said:


> i dnt no how to get the link but its in my ticker if u can get it ?x

Okay hun your added and it works when you click on it on and your last cycle looked grate til temp dropped below coverline


----------



## honey08

Hotpink said:


> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> i dnt no how to get the link but its in my ticker if u can get it ?x
> 
> Okay hun your added and it works when you click on it on and your last cycle looked grate til temp dropped below coverlineClick to expand...

i know :cry:
thanks xx


----------



## Hotpink

honey08 said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honey08 said:
> 
> 
> i dnt no how to get the link but its in my ticker if u can get it ?x
> 
> Okay hun your added and it works when you click on it on and your last cycle looked grate til temp dropped below coverlineClick to expand...
> 
> i know :cry:
> thanks xxClick to expand...

i hope this cycle is it for you.


----------



## honey08

and u also :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

honey08 said:


> and u also :hugs:

check my chart you think i Oed this early in my cycle. i hope this is my cycle for :bfp:

And we need a blinkie made for this thread lol


----------



## honey08

i think uv defo O ur temps are so high at the moment !! x


----------



## Hotpink

honey08 said:


> i think uv defo O ur temps are so high at the moment !! x

okay just making sure it so confused me Oing so early


----------



## lotsakellz

Hi Pink could you add my chart please (the link is in my signature)? I could really do with some help and advice, my temps seem to have gone crazy!!
fx'd this is our cycle


----------



## Hotpink

lotsakellz said:


> Hi Pink could you add my chart please (the link is in my signature)? I could really do with some help and advice, my temps seem to have gone crazy!!
> fx'd this is our cycle

Sure thing hun. added. omg your temp did go crazy i hope it start going normal.


----------



## tonibzac

Mine is in my signature. damn cycles deserve to be in black writing :gun:


----------



## tannilisa

Could you add mine too? Link is in my sig, thanks!!


----------



## Hotpink

tonibzac
tannilisa

you ladies are both added.


----------



## BettyBoopster

Can I join you too? Its my first month temping after about a year TTC and I'm REALLY hoping my temps stay high... only two more days to wait

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34873a


----------



## Hotpink

BettyBoopster said:


> Can I join you too? Its my first month temping after about a year TTC and I'm REALLY hoping my temps stay high... only two more days to wait
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34873a

WOWZERS, LOOK AT YOUR CHART YOU SHOULD :test:
ADDED


----------



## BettyBoopster

Hotpink said:


> BettyBoopster said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you too? Its my first month temping after about a year TTC and I'm REALLY hoping my temps stay high... only two more days to wait
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34873a
> 
> WOWZERS, LOOK AT YOUR CHART YOU SHOULD :test:
> ADDEDClick to expand...

Thanks, I hope it is a good chart it doesn't match to many. I tested this morning and there wasn't even a hint of a second line :(


----------



## mammag

Add me! I O'ed early for no reason whatsoever, but now I KNOW I did cuz my ( Y ) are officially sore. It's in my siggy as well. It's my first month charting after a break (not TTC, just a break from charting and temping obsessively).


----------



## Hotpink

BettyBoopster said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettyBoopster said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you too? Its my first month temping after about a year TTC and I'm REALLY hoping my temps stay high... only two more days to wait
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34873a
> 
> WOWZERS, LOOK AT YOUR CHART YOU SHOULD :test:
> ADDEDClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I hope it is a good chart it doesn't match to many. I tested this morning and there wasn't even a hint of a second line :(Click to expand...

Well do you have any signs if the :witch: coming to town?


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> Add me! I O'ed early for no reason whatsoever, but now I KNOW I did cuz my ( Y ) are officially sore. It's in my siggy as well. It's my first month charting after a break (not TTC, just a break from charting and temping obsessively).

Your added mammag


----------



## Hotpink

bump


----------



## BettyBoopster

Hotpink said:


> BettyBoopster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettyBoopster said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you too? Its my first month temping after about a year TTC and I'm REALLY hoping my temps stay high... only two more days to wait
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34873a
> 
> WOWZERS, LOOK AT YOUR CHART YOU SHOULD :test:
> ADDEDClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I hope it is a good chart it doesn't match to many. I tested this morning and there wasn't even a hint of a second line :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well do you have any signs if the :witch: coming to town?Click to expand...

I've been having cramps which could be the witch but normally I get them as the witch is visiting so its not much help.


----------



## Hotpink

BettyBoopster said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettyBoopster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BettyBoopster said:
> 
> 
> Can I join you too? Its my first month temping after about a year TTC and I'm REALLY hoping my temps stay high... only two more days to wait
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34873a
> 
> WOWZERS, LOOK AT YOUR CHART YOU SHOULD :test:
> ADDEDClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I hope it is a good chart it doesn't match to many. I tested this morning and there wasn't even a hint of a second line :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well do you have any signs if the :witch: coming to town?Click to expand...
> 
> I've been having cramps which could be the witch but normally I get them as the witch is visiting so its not much help.Click to expand...

Then i hope next cycle bfp IS YOURS


----------



## BettyBoopster

Thank you. FX for you too, your chart looks hopeful


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies :flower: can I join? I think I've O'd but not sure. Last cycle I didn't even O:cry: And the bummer is I came down with the flu yesterday so I won't know if Im having my third day of high temp. :nope:
Hopefully this fever goes away soon!

Boopster your chart looks great so far! And Pink, your temps are up there!:thumbup:

Oh, my chart is in my sig. :)


----------



## Hispirits

can you add me too, mine in my sig 
:dust: to you all xx


----------



## babymumma6

Hey hotpink.. I found it!! Can you please add my chart.. I would also like pink as my colour!

Thanks hun


----------



## armywife88

Will you add mine? :) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3401d2


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b
Hispirits
babymumma6
armywife88

you ladies are added


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Hotpink, Looks like you might have had an implantation dip?! :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

thanks hotpink
tallmom i never heard of implantation dip
thats awsome hotpink!!! what date r u testing? :dust:
i want one a implantation dip :cry: ;)
does everyone get one with a :bfp:?


----------



## tupi

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1

Hello ladies,

This is my chart . I don't know if I O'd or I'll O. Any idea?
Thank you


----------



## Hispirits

tupi said:


> https://https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> This is my chart . I don't know if I O'd or I'll O. Any idea?
> Thank you

you ovulated on the day 11 were the cross hairs meet in the middle x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Don't worry, you still could be pregnant if you don't get an implantation dip.
"When Does Implantation Occur?
Implantation typically occurs 6 to 10 days after ovulation, or day 20 to 24 of a menstrual cycle. However, it can happen a few days earlier or later. In an average, 28-day cycle, ovulation occurs on day 14 (the first day of a period is considered day 1 in a cycle). Once fertilization occurs, the egg stays in the fallopian tube for 3 days before entering the uterus and begins to implant to the uterine lining."


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Hotpink, Looks like you might have had an implantation dip?! :thumbup:

yeahi know but its way under the coverline now.


----------



## mammag

I know it's too early, but I could almost swear I see something on my HPT's! Plz plz, let this be it! Coming up on 3 yrs of TTC and really don't wanna hit that mark :(


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> thanks hotpink
> tallmom i never heard of implantation dip
> thats awsome hotpink!!! what date r u testing? :dust:
> i want one a implantation dip :cry: ;)
> does everyone get one with a :bfp:?

im going to start testing 30th


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hotpink, Looks like you might have had an implantation dip?! :thumbup:
> 
> yeahi know but its way under the coverline now.Click to expand...

I bet it will pop back up tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> thanks hotpink
> tallmom i never heard of implantation dip
> thats awsome hotpink!!! what date r u testing? :dust:
> i want one a implantation dip :cry: ;)
> does everyone get one with a :bfp:?

im going to start testing 30th


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:
 

> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hotpink, Looks like you might have had an implantation dip?! :thumbup:
> 
> yeahi know but its way under the coverline now.Click to expand...
> 
> I bet it will pop back up tomorrow :dust:Click to expand...

i hope so it was cold in the house this morning


----------



## Hotpink

tupi said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> This is my chart . I don't know if I O'd or I'll O. Any idea?
> Thank you

your added hun


----------



## Hispirits

Hotpink said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> thanks hotpink
> tallmom i never heard of implantation dip
> thats awsome hotpink!!! what date r u testing? :dust:
> i want one a implantation dip :cry: ;)
> does everyone get one with a :bfp:?
> 
> im going to start testing 30thClick to expand...


:dust::dust: :happydance:


----------



## tupi

Thank you Hispirits,

I'm confused with my O, I had positive OPK 3 days in a row.


----------



## tupi

Hotpink said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> This is my chart . I don't know if I O'd or I'll O. Any idea?
> Thank you
> 
> your added hunClick to expand...

 Thank you Pink:flower:


----------



## tupi

Pink,

I think the URL from the list is incorrect ,doesn't work.


----------



## Hotpink

tupi said:


> Pink,
> 
> I think the URL from the list is incorrect ,doesn't work.

IT WORKS NOW my isnt working for some reason.


----------



## tupi

Thank you Pink :flower:
I also have a chart on countdowntopregnancy and they said :

No Ovulation Detected
No obvious thermal shift found. Your chart does not appear to be biphasic.
:sad2:


----------



## Hotpink

tupi said:


> Thank you Pink :flower:
> I also have a chart on countdowntopregnancy and they said :
> 
> No Ovulation Detected
> No obvious thermal shift found. Your chart does not appear to be biphasic.
> :sad2:

yeah i know


----------



## Hotpink

OMG.... My boobs hurt more this cycle then all of the past ones


----------



## Tallmom2b

tupi said:


> Thank you Pink :flower:
> I also have a chart on countdowntopregnancy and they said :
> 
> No Ovulation Detected
> No obvious thermal shift found. Your chart does not appear to be biphasic.
> :sad2:

I think you have O'd, if your temps stay up I bet you'll get your cross hairs:thumbup: Try entering your CM status and see what happens. I entered my CM status for today and that, for some reason, made them give my chart cross hairs:happydance: I'm 3dpo. And everyonce in awhile I feel this slight light vibrating feeling on the right side:shrug:



Hotpink said:


> OMG.... My boobs hurt more this cycle then all of the past ones

 it would make sense that symptoms would be worse once implantation occurred because your body then starts to produce hcg:thumbup:

Hey, I'll do a reading for you if you do a reading for me:winkwink: just let me know:)


----------



## Hotpink

Hotpink said:


> OMG.... My boobs hurt more this cycle then all of the past ones




> it would make sense that symptoms would be worse once implantation occurred because your body then starts to produce hcg:thumbup:
> Hey, I'll do a reading for you if you do a reading for me:winkwink: just let me know:)

i know it...:happydance:and now i started to cramp low admen... ill mesage you


----------



## wannababycoop

Hey Hot Pink. I would like to be added please! Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Hotpink

wannababycoop said:


> Hey Hot Pink. I would like to be added please! Thank you for doing this.

your added hun, oh i love making threads like this for everyone can shear


----------



## mammag

Hotpink said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OMG.... My boobs hurt more this cycle then all of the past ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it would make sense that symptoms would be worse once implantation occurred because your body then starts to produce hcg:thumbup:
> Hey, I'll do a reading for you if you do a reading for me:winkwink: just let me know:)Click to expand...
> 
> i know it...:happydance:and now i started to cramp low admen... ill mesage youClick to expand...

My bb's hurt too Pink! And lots of cramping! Also; I got dizzy when I stood up today! Hope this is it for us all!!!! :kiss:


----------



## babymumma6

I'm going to test on the 30th also!! Sounds like a lucky day!!!!


----------



## tupi

Tallmom2b said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Pink :flower:
> I also have a chart on countdowntopregnancy and they said :
> 
> No Ovulation Detected
> No obvious thermal shift found. Your chart does not appear to be biphasic.
> :sad2:
> 
> I think you have O'd, if your temps stay up I bet you'll get your cross hairs:thumbup: Try entering your CM status and see what happens. I entered my CM status for today and that, for some reason, made them give my chart cross hairs:happydance: I'm 3dpo. And everyonce in awhile I feel this slight light vibrating feeling on the right side:shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OMG.... My boobs hurt more this cycle then all of the past onesClick to expand...
> 
> it would make sense that symptoms would be worse once implantation occurred because your body then starts to produce hcg:thumbup:
> 
> Hey, I'll do a reading for you if you do a reading for me:winkwink: just let me know:)Click to expand...

Tallmom2b thank you for your opinion :flower:

Ladies, my boobs hurts too :haha:


----------



## tupi

So...I have another positive OPK-I have 4 +OPK in a row ! My CM is creamy(sorry TMI) and FF said I didn't O'd. :sad2:

I'm really confused.:wacko:


----------



## Tallmom2b

tupi said:


> So...I have another positive OPK-I have 4 +OPK in a row ! My CM is creamy(sorry TMI) and FF said I didn't O'd. :sad2:
> 
> I'm really confused.:wacko:

I think if ur temps stay up you have def O'd. What kind of OPKs r u using? Sometimes the cheap ones look positive but really aren't. Try a clear blue digital OPK. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## lotsakellz

Would anyone be able to look at my chart?! I'm really confused. Yesterday I took out my crazy high temp spike and it all seemed relatively normal but I decided to put it back in this morning and all of a sudden I have my ch and am apparently 10 dpo?! I really don't think it's right, if anything I think I've had an annovulatory cycle. I did feel very sick yesterday though, mostly travel sick tbh but when I was driving?! Which I've never got. This is my first cycle and I'm all a bit confuzzled!!


----------



## tabathavm

My Ovulation Chart 

please add me


----------



## Hispirits

lotsakellz said:


> Would anyone be able to look at my chart?! I'm really confused. Yesterday I took out my crazy high temp spike and it all seemed relatively normal but I decided to put it back in this morning and all of a sudden I have my ch and am apparently 10 dpo?! I really don't think it's right, if anything I think I've had an annovulatory cycle. I did feel very sick yesterday though, mostly travel sick tbh but when I was driving?! Which I've never got. This is my first cycle and I'm all a bit confuzzled!!

hey hun, i don't know the same thing happened to me this morning, from your symptoms it diffinately looked like you ov later.
my cross hairs were on cd 14 i put my temp in this morning and it moved them up to cd17, i'm not sure i've done enough now this month :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## lotsakellz

Hispirits said:


> lotsakellz said:
> 
> 
> Would anyone be able to look at my chart?! I'm really confused. Yesterday I took out my crazy high temp spike and it all seemed relatively normal but I decided to put it back in this morning and all of a sudden I have my ch and am apparently 10 dpo?! I really don't think it's right, if anything I think I've had an annovulatory cycle. I did feel very sick yesterday though, mostly travel sick tbh but when I was driving?! Which I've never got. This is my first cycle and I'm all a bit confuzzled!!
> 
> hey hun, i don't know the same thing happened to me this morning, from your symptoms it diffinately looked like you ov later.
> my cross hairs were on cd 14 i put my temp in this morning and it moved them up to cd17, i'm not sure i've done enough now this month :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Thanks for looking hispirits. I think your original
Ch was right. It could almost be triphasic with your second temp increase. Will be interesting what your temp does tomorrow and if FF moves them again. 
I'm tempted to disregard my crazy spike again otherwise I'll start poas like a mad thing and get disappointed! 
Keeping f'xd for us both x


----------



## Hispirits

I just changed the settings from advanced to fertility awareness and it change the cross hairs back to cd14:comp:
See what it does for you if you change the settings? xx


----------



## Hispirits

god whats more confussing is that last week and oer the weekend i was getting really frustrated because i wasn' getting a positive opk. ( i do one each morning when i do my cbfm)


i did one this morning as cd 20 i'll post it below, its the darkest one i've had? what do you think it means


----------



## Hispirits

todays cd20


what do you think?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> todays cd20
> View attachment 195743
> 
> 
> what do you think?

Goodmorning!! :flower:

It looks negative to me. I've heard that OPKs can be positive when your pregnant:thumbup:

Your chart gets better and better everyday!! That temp jump is a good thing, I agree that it's starting to look triphasic:happydance:
:hugs::dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> todays cd20
> View attachment 195743
> 
> 
> what do you think?

Sorry, I mean that as far as for O it looks neg. but u could get anywhere from a faint line to a light one if u r preg:)


----------



## Hispirits

That sounds good! Not gonna get too exited tho thanku xxx :dust:

Whats does triphasic mean?


----------



## Hispirits

lotsakellz said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lotsakellz said:
> 
> 
> Would anyone be able to look at my chart?! I'm really confused. Yesterday I took out my crazy high temp spike and it all seemed relatively normal but I decided to put it back in this morning and all of a sudden I have my ch and am apparently 10 dpo?! I really don't think it's right, if anything I think I've had an annovulatory cycle. I did feel very sick yesterday though, mostly travel sick tbh but when I was driving?! Which I've never got. This is my first cycle and I'm all a bit confuzzled!!
> 
> hey hun, i don't know the same thing happened to me this morning, from your symptoms it diffinately looked like you ov later.
> my cross hairs were on cd 14 i put my temp in this morning and it moved them up to cd17, i'm not sure i've done enough now this month :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for looking hispirits. I think your original
> Ch was right. It could almost be triphasic with your second temp increase. Will be interesting what your temp does tomorrow and if FF moves them again.
> I'm tempted to disregard my crazy spike again otherwise I'll start poas like a mad thing and get disappointed!
> Keeping f'xd for us both xClick to expand...

me too! i've got through tonnes. so ideally do i want the temp to rise or drop tomorrow.
i think ff has it wrong for us both lov', but we can muddle through otgether ;)

:dust:


----------



## tupi

Hispirits said:


> I just changed the settings from advanced to fertility awareness and it change the cross hairs back to cd14:comp:
> See what it does for you if you change the settings? xx

I changed the setting like you said and nothing changed on my chart.


----------



## tupi

Hispirits said:


> todays cd20
> View attachment 195743
> 
> 
> what do you think?

 It's looks negative. Sorry Hispirits :flower:

But did you read that? 

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## mammag

It shot back up Pink!!!! Your Chart is looking sooo promising!!


----------



## tupi

Hispirits said:


> That sounds good! Not gonna get too exited tho thanku xxx :dust:
> 
> Whats does triphasic mean?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/Triphasic-chart.html


It might be a good sign:thumbup:


----------



## tupi

mammag said:


> It shot back up Pink!!!! Your Chart is looking sooo promising!!

It's looks like implantation dip :happydance:


----------



## Hispirits

tupi said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> I just changed the settings from advanced to fertility awareness and it change the cross hairs back to cd14:comp:
> See what it does for you if you change the settings? xx
> 
> I changed the setting like you said and nothing changed on my chart.Click to expand...

Oh that's a bummer. I still don't think you ov that early. Your chart looks like 13/14 maybe ff will change it . Messes u up a bit tho doesn't, bloody thing!! 
:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

tupi said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> todays cd20
> View attachment 195743
> 
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> It's looks negative. Sorry Hispirits :flower:
> 
> But did you read that?
> 
> https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.htmlClick to expand...

No that's good, I don't want to be ovulation now lol. Ta! Xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> That sounds good! Not gonna get too exited tho thanku xxx :dust:
> 
> Whats does triphasic mean?

It's when your temps go to another level of high temps. I think it happens after implantation because your body starts producing even more progesterone. It makes your chart look like it has three levels:)


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> That sounds good! Not gonna get too exited tho thanku xxx :dust:
> 
> Whats does triphasic mean?
> 
> It's when your temps go to another level of high temps. I think it happens after implantation because your body starts producing even more progesterone. It makes your chart look like it has three levels:)Click to expand...

:happydance: that does sound rather good! Hehe


----------



## Hispirits

bump


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well Ladies, I had a major dip in temp this morning, I REALLY hope it goes back up tomorrow morning!

I never did catch O with the clear blue digital opk, only cheap OPK:shrug:
And usually my BBs get sore after O, but they aren't at all. I thought maybe it was because of the vitex and or the primrose oil?

I'll try not to freak out until I see my temps tomorrow morn.:wacko:
...maybe it was an implantation dip[-o&lt; but at 5dpo?


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Well Ladies, I had a major dip in temp this morning, I REALLY hope it goes back up tomorrow morning!
> 
> I never did catch O with the clear blue digital opk, only cheap OPK:shrug:
> And usually my BBs get sore after O, but they aren't at all. I thought maybe it was because of the vitex and or the primrose oil?
> 
> I'll try not to freak out until I see my temps tomorrow morn.:wacko:
> ...maybe it was an implantation dip[-o&lt; but at 5dpo?

:happydance: sounds good hun fingers x 4 u
mine dipped a bit today too, not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, I had a major dip in temp this morning, I REALLY hope it goes back up tomorrow morning!
> 
> I never did catch O with the clear blue digital opk, only cheap OPK:shrug:
> And usually my BBs get sore after O, but they aren't at all. I thought maybe it was because of the vitex and or the primrose oil?
> 
> I'll try not to freak out until I see my temps tomorrow morn.:wacko:
> ...maybe it was an implantation dip[-o&lt; but at 5dpo?
> 
> :happydance: sounds good hun fingers x 4 u
> mine dipped a bit today too, not sure if its a good thing or a bad thing :shrug:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I don't think it's a bad thing, it's still well above the coverline:thumbup:

Here's a link to another great site that has awesome chart galleries:winkwink:
www.tcoyf.com


----------



## Tallmom2b

wannababycoop said:


> Hey Hot Pink. I would like to be added please! Thank you for doing this.

wannababy, you chart looks awesome! have you tested yet? No AF?
:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> wannababycoop said:
> 
> 
> Hey Hot Pink. I would like to be added please! Thank you for doing this.
> 
> wannababy, you chart looks awesome! have you tested yet? No AF?
> :dust:Click to expand...

ooo yea :test:


----------



## Hotpink

Well ladies what do you think about my chart now?


----------



## Hispirits

hey hun, its my first month so i'm not a very good judge or whats going well and whats not. but didn't want to read and run :hugs:
i've just been using the find charts like mine bit on ff to compare whats going good and whats going bad. 
also i read that cover-line isn't certain i, its just a guidance. annoyingly we have to wait until the next day to see what going on. i feel like going to bed now just so i can temp again sooner! lol xxxxx

:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Well ladies what do you think about my chart now?

hmmmm, I wouldn't get discouraged yet. Your temps could be back up tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies what do you think about my chart now?
> 
> hmmmm, I wouldn't get discouraged yet. Your temps could be back up tomorrow:thumbup:Click to expand...

tall mom i keep stalking your chart to see todays dip and its still on yesterdays temp do you think it because we're in different time zones? :shrug:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies what do you think about my chart now?
> 
> hmmmm, I wouldn't get discouraged yet. Your temps could be back up tomorrow:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> tall mom i keep stalking your chart to see todays dip and its still on yesterdays temp do you think it because we're in different time zones? :shrug:Click to expand...

I think you'll be able to see it now :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

:happydance:
Its looking good girlfriend :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink

back and have my computer back and running omg i was go mad when my computer crashed


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> back and have my computer back and running omg i was go mad when my computer crashed

:hugs: I was wondering where you were:shrug:
Glad you've got your computer back:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> back and have my computer back and running omg i was go mad when my computer crashed
> 
> :hugs: I was wondering where you were:shrug:
> Glad you've got your computer back:thumbup:Click to expand...

yup me too:happydance:


----------



## Hotpink

Where are my chart ladies its so quiet


----------



## Hispirits

Glad your back Hotpink! 
my temps took another dip today, i think if it dips again tomorrow i'm definitely out.
FX for all of you! xxx


----------



## lotsakellz

Happy Easter all.
Hispirits, you're not out til the evil witch arrives, f'xd for you.
Hotpink, your chart looks good too!
Wannababycoop:test::test::test: your chart looks amazing!! 

As for my chart, have compared it to others on FF and it definitely looks annovulatory, hey ho, just going to wait for my CBFM to arrive on Tuesday followed by the witch sometime next weekend and try again next cycle. May look into some agnus castus or Soy isoflavines to evict the eggy!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Glad your back Hotpink!
> my temps took another dip today, i think if it dips again tomorrow i'm definitely out.
> FX for all of you! xxx


I def. don't think your out yet. Maybe implantation hasn't happend yet? 

My temp went down even further today:cry: if it doesn't pop back up tomorrow morn. I think that means I'm out. :sad2:

I'm obssesivly looking at :bfp: FF charts :wacko:


----------



## Tallmom2b

lotsakellz said:


> Happy Easter all.
> Hispirits, you're not out til the evil witch arrives, f'xd for you.
> Hotpink, your chart looks good too!
> Wannababycoop:test::test::test: your chart looks amazing!!
> 
> As for my chart, have compared it to others on FF and it definitely looks annovulatory, hey ho, just going to wait for my CBFM to arrive on Tuesday followed by the witch sometime next weekend and try again next cycle. May look into some agnus castus or Soy isoflavines to evict the eggy!!

I had a annovulatory cycle last cycle, it's a bummer. Since I've been taking vitex it does seem like my system is righting itself. Now I'm taking fertilaid, which has vitex (agnus castus) in it. This is the first cycle taking fertilaid.
I hear soy isoflavones is good. I'd try that first cuz one shouldn't take both at the same time. SI take cycle day 2-6, only 5 days:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Glad your back Hotpink!
> my temps took another dip today, i think if it dips again tomorrow i'm definitely out.
> FX for all of you! xxx
> 
> 
> I def. don't think your out yet. Maybe implantation hasn't happend yet?
> 
> My temp went down even further today:cry: if it doesn't pop back up tomorrow morn. I think that means I'm out. :sad2:
> 
> I'm obssesivly looking at :bfp: FF charts :wacko:Click to expand...

oh hun :hugs:

i did wonder if implantation hadn't happened for me yet. after reading my book it days say 9 days after ovulation it implants which is tomorrow, and looking at my chart before each rise i've had two small dips so if its a pattern tomorrows my last chance to hun, i'm not a holy person but i'm praying for us both xxxxx[-o&lt;


----------



## Hispirits

lotsakellz said:


> Happy Easter all.
> Hispirits, you're not out til the evil witch arrives, f'xd for you.
> Hotpink, your chart looks good too!
> Wannababycoop:test::test::test: your chart looks amazing!!
> 
> As for my chart, have compared it to others on FF and it definitely looks annovulatory, hey ho, just going to wait for my CBFM to arrive on Tuesday followed by the witch sometime next weekend and try again next cycle. May look into some agnus castus or Soy isoflavines to evict the eggy!!

:hugs::hugs:

i agree with tallmom agnus castus is to work wonders xxx

:dust:


----------



## Hotpink

what do you ladies think of my chart?


----------



## Hispirits

looking promising hun ;) xx x x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> what do you ladies think of my chart?

It went up:happydance: Excellent!!


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> looking promising hun ;) xx x x

you really think so hun


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> what do you ladies think of my chart?
> 
> It went up:happydance: Excellent!!Click to expand...

yes it did but it went down twice pass the coverline


----------



## Tallmom2b

So I had a bit of brown discharge today, it could be implantation bleeding OR i'm having a short LP:cry: and :witch: is coming to get me early.

I guess I'll just have to wait and see what my temps do tomorrow. :shrug:

Trying really really really hard not to freak out. :nope:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> what do you ladies think of my chart?
> 
> It went up:happydance: Excellent!!Click to expand...
> 
> yes it did but it went down twice pass the coverlineClick to expand...

I looked at some :bfp: charts in FF galleries and there were quite a few that had dips below the cover line. 
Your not out until the :witch: says you are:winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> So I had a bit of brown discharge today, it could be implantation bleeding OR i'm having a short LP:cry: and :witch: is coming to get me early.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to wait and see what my temps do tomorrow. :shrug:
> 
> Trying really really really hard not to freak out. :nope:

well hun i hope its implantion bleeding and not the witch


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> what do you ladies think of my chart?
> 
> It went up:happydance: Excellent!!Click to expand...
> 
> yes it did but it went down twice pass the coverlineClick to expand...
> 
> I looked at some :bfp: charts in FF galleries and there were quite a few that had dips below the cover line.
> Your not out until the :witch: says you are:winkwink:Click to expand...

well the witch isnt due til May 1st through the 4th been cramping but dull one i had some presure lastnight around 12 it woke me up out of a died sleep.


----------



## Hotpink

i really do want to POAS but i only have one HPT and thats a $ store test grrr


----------



## Tallmom2b

You can always buy more:winkwink: I can never resist if there are tests around and I'm wondering :blush:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> You can always buy more:winkwink: I can never resist if there are tests around and I'm wondering :blush:

Ill test tomorrow it will be 9dpo for me.:thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lots of :dust: to you! Fingers xxx for your :bfp:!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Lots of :dust: to you! Fingers xxx for your :bfp:!

Well lets see what tomorrow brings...


----------



## Hispirits

Well i'm confused today. i woke up a 6 busting for the loo so i sleepily to my temp 
(yesterday it was 36.64)
when i woke up i think it said 36.59
it tapped it into my iphone and had a pee
i went back to bed when i woke up at 8 i put the thermometer back in my mouth (stupidly not reading the earlier temp 1st) and it read 36.89
now, i don't know if i made a mistake and my sleepy eyes read the 8 as a 5 this morning? (the type in the reading box is very square) or if my temperature went up .30 in which case which one shall i use the first one or the second?
what do you guys think? both of them were a bit out of the timezone i usually try to temp between 7 and 7.30. what shall i do?
xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Well i'm confused today. i woke up a 6 busting for the loo so i sleepily to my temp
> (yesterday it was 36.64)
> when i woke up i think it said 36.59
> it tapped it into my iphone and had a pee
> i went back to bed when i woke up at 8 i put the thermometer back in my mouth (stupidly not reading the earlier temp 1st) and it read 36.89
> now, i don't know if i made a mistake and my sleepy eyes read the 8 as a 5 this morning? (the type in the reading box is very square) or if my temperature went up .30 in which case which one shall i use the first one or the second?
> what do you guys think? both of them were a bit out of the timezone i usually try to temp between 7 and 7.30. what shall i do?
> xx

Hmmm that's a tough one, I would go with the first one and maybe make a note that it was a disturbance temp. Either one I think you are still in the game:thumbup: 

I on the other hand think I'm out and was wondering if I was ever in.:nope:
Those two high temps were the days I had the flu.:shrug:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> Well i'm confused today. i woke up a 6 busting for the loo so i sleepily to my temp
> (yesterday it was 36.64)
> when i woke up i think it said 36.59
> it tapped it into my iphone and had a pee
> i went back to bed when i woke up at 8 i put the thermometer back in my mouth (stupidly not reading the earlier temp 1st) and it read 36.89
> now, i don't know if i made a mistake and my sleepy eyes read the 8 as a 5 this morning? (the type in the reading box is very square) or if my temperature went up .30 in which case which one shall i use the first one or the second?
> what do you guys think? both of them were a bit out of the timezone i usually try to temp between 7 and 7.30. what shall i do?
> xx
> 
> Hmmm that's a tough one, I would go with the first one and maybe make a note that it was a disturbance temp. Either one I think you are still in the game:thumbup:
> 
> I on the other hand think I'm out and was wondering if I was ever in.:nope:
> Those two high temps were the days I had the flu.:shrug:Click to expand...

well i just read that

Your temperature can rise up to one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken later than normal and fall one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken earlier than normal. If your temperature wasn't taken at the normal time, adjust it using this rule.

i had alot of open circles where i had tempt at the wrong time so i adjusted the chart according to the rule above including todays using the earlier time. it looks more normal now, not so erratic.
i just have a peak at yours... xxx


----------



## Hispirits

i wouldn't say your out yet
i just see a chart whos post ov temps went down up and down and up into a *W* shape and then trail up into a bfp YOUR NOT OUT YET HUN X X X


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hey Girls!

What do you think my chances are of a BFP this cycle with my chart??


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> i wouldn't say your out yet
> i just see a chart whos post ov temps went down up and down and up into a *W* shape and then trail up into a bfp YOUR NOT OUT YET HUN X X X

I guess ya never know, but FF took away my cross hairs:(


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i wouldn't say your out yet
> i just see a chart whos post ov temps went down up and down and up into a *W* shape and then trail up into a bfp YOUR NOT OUT YET HUN X X X
> 
> I guess ya never know, but FF took away my cross hairs:(Click to expand...

cd4 & 5 on yours have empty circles, you try adjusting the time and temp accordingly to that info that i got, see if it makes a difference ? and also try changing the settings from advanced to fertility awareness. :shrug:


----------



## Hispirits

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> What do you think my chances are of a BFP this cycle with my chart??

the link in your sig goes to an analyser chart with 3 cycles on top of each other.
bit hard to read, have you got a link to this cycles chart? x


----------



## Hotpink

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> What do you think my chances are of a BFP this cycle with my chart??

looks promising to me...


----------



## Hotpink

OH LADIES .... look look at my chart would you plz...


----------



## Hispirits

Hotpink said:


> OH LADIES .... look look at my chart would you plz...

i said to tallmom earlier
i see a chart earlier that went down and up down and up like a W and then carried on going up and cross to bfp, and compared to ur others def looks like somethings happening ;)


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OH LADIES .... look look at my chart would you plz...
> 
> i said to tallmom earlier
> i see a chart earlier that went down and up down and up like a W and then carried on going up and cross to bfp, and compared to ur others def looks like somethings happening ;)Click to expand...

thanks hun :happydance::happydance::happydance: omg now i really what to test... oh no :shrug:were did my last test go:shrug: it was here yesterday.


----------



## Hispirits

its way too early
i'd quite happily find out when i was 8 weeks along, i've had a m/c and ectopic and the 1st twelve weeks is such a worry. i'd quite happily skip past a few weeks unaware. x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> OH LADIES .... look look at my chart would you plz...

Hi pink! I can't find the link to your chart in your sig.? Am I just totally missing it?:wacko:


----------



## lotsakellz

Well. there's some really promising charts!! Got everything (except my legs!) crossed for you all!
:dust:

After deciding that I was having an annovulatory cycle, i had horrendous cramps and ovulation type pains yesterday so did an OPK on the off chance and it was the most + test I've had to date! Half the line was darker than the control line and the other side was faded!? Almost like it had ran out of dye. So it looks like I may have ovulated really, really late this cycle, now I've just got to keep my f'xd that I have a decent length LP. Does anyone know if there's anything I can do to lengthen it? Or have I missed the boat on that one and should have been taking Vitex or Soy at the start of my cycle?:shrug:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> its way too early
> i'd quite happily find out when i was 8 weeks along, i've had a m/c and ectopic and the 1st twelve weeks is such a worry. i'd quite happily skip past a few weeks unaware. x

I know what you mean, its like we want to know so bad and ASAP but then once we do know its more worry for the next 8 weeks.:shrug:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> its way too early
> i'd quite happily find out when i was 8 weeks along, i've had a m/c and ectopic and the 1st twelve weeks is such a worry. i'd quite happily skip past a few weeks unaware. x
> 
> I know what you mean, its like we want to know so bad and ASAP but then once we do know its more worry for the next 8 weeks.:shrug:Click to expand...

its never ending! lol

dvsxvn popped back to our other thread earlier. things are still not looking good for her.xx:cry:xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

lotsakellz said:


> Well. there's some really promising charts!! Got everything (except my legs!) crossed for you all!
> :dust:
> 
> After deciding that I was having an annovulatory cycle, i had horrendous cramps and ovulation type pains yesterday so did an OPK on the off chance and it was the most + test I've had to date! Half the line was darker than the control line and the other side was faded!? Almost like it had ran out of dye. So it looks like I may have ovulated really, really late this cycle, now I've just got to keep my f'xd that I have a decent length LP. Does anyone know if there's anything I can do to lengthen it? Or have I missed the boat on that one and should have been taking Vitex or Soy at the start of my cycle?:shrug:

Nice!:happydance:fingers xxx!:happydance:
Keep taking OPKs each day until u get a negative. I've always had long irregular cycles and I never trust that it's happening until I get those high temps:thumbup:
Sigh, this is turning out to b a wacky cycle for me too:nope:


----------



## Tanzibar83

Hispirits said:


> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls!
> 
> What do you think my chances are of a BFP this cycle with my chart??
> 
> the link in your sig goes to an analyser chart with 3 cycles on top of each other.
> bit hard to read, have you got a link to this cycles chart? xClick to expand...

Hi, I've had a good clear out of my home page - is that more readable?? :)


----------



## tupi

lotsakellz said:


> Well. there's some really promising charts!! Got everything (except my legs!) crossed for you all!
> :dust:
> 
> After deciding that I was having an annovulatory cycle, i had horrendous cramps and ovulation type pains yesterday so did an OPK on the off chance and it was the most + test I've had to date! Half the line was darker than the control line and the other side was faded!? Almost like it had ran out of dye. So it looks like I may have ovulated really, really late this cycle, now I've just got to keep my f'xd that I have a decent length LP. Does anyone know if there's anything I can do to lengthen it? Or have I missed the boat on that one and should have been taking Vitex or Soy at the start of my cycle?:shrug:

I know that vitamin B6 (50-100mg)could help to lengthen LP. 
Soy should be taken in the first part of cycle because increases estrogen.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls!
> 
> What do you think my chances are of a BFP this cycle with my chart??
> 
> the link in your sig goes to an analyser chart with 3 cycles on top of each other.
> bit hard to read, have you got a link to this cycles chart? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, I've had a good clear out of my home page - is that more readable?? :)Click to expand...

Hi Tanzibar:flower:
Your chart looks promising! It looks like you may even be more than 5DPO too:thumbup: That little dip may have even been an implantation dip:happydance:


----------



## lotsakellz

Tallmom2b said:


> lotsakellz said:
> 
> 
> Well. there's some really promising charts!! Got everything (except my legs!) crossed for you all!
> :dust:
> 
> After deciding that I was having an annovulatory cycle, i had horrendous cramps and ovulation type pains yesterday so did an OPK on the off chance and it was the most + test I've had to date! Half the line was darker than the control line and the other side was faded!? Almost like it had ran out of dye. So it looks like I may have ovulated really, really late this cycle, now I've just got to keep my f'xd that I have a decent length LP. Does anyone know if there's anything I can do to lengthen it? Or have I missed the boat on that one and should have been taking Vitex or Soy at the start of my cycle?:shrug:
> 
> Nice!:happydance:fingers xxx!:happydance:
> Keep taking OPKs each day until u get a negative. I've always had long irregular cycles and I never trust that it's happening until I get those high temps:thumbup:
> Sigh, this is turning out to b a wacky cycle for me too:nope:Click to expand...

Thanks Tallmom. I've had a - OPK today so am guessing I missed the start of my surge, either that or I have really bad IC's! Will make sure we DTD until I see those high temps!

Think I stressed myself out thinking about the whole ttc business and delayed ov, as soon as basically gave up thinking about it and assumed I'd missed the boat, I ov'd!

Thank you Tupi, I've got some B6 in the cupboard and it's also in my Prenatal vits so fingers crossed it works!

I know I'd go completely nuts if it wasn't for you ladies, you're all wonderful!:loopy::thumbup:


----------



## tupi

My chart looks like this(like a saw):

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1

What do you think?


----------



## Tallmom2b

tupi said:


> My chart looks like this(like a saw):
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1
> 
> What do you think?


If it wasn't for the OPKs i'd say you ovulated earlier than what FF said. 
But it looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

Tanzibar83 said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tanzibar83 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls!
> 
> What do you think my chances are of a BFP this cycle with my chart??
> 
> the link in your sig goes to an analyser chart with 3 cycles on top of each other.
> bit hard to read, have you got a link to this cycles chart? xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi, I've had a good clear out of my home page - is that more readable?? :)Click to expand...

looking good :winkwink:x


----------



## Hispirits

tupi said:


> My chart looks like this(like a saw):
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3496b1
> 
> What do you think?

looking very good x x x


----------



## mammag

Had a temp dip two days ago, u guys think it could be an implantation dip? Or is it not low enough?


----------



## Hispirits

it looks like it! xx


----------



## S_Dowd

You can add me, if you want :) 

My chart is in my signature :) I'd like mine to be in purple, please!


----------



## Hispirits

S_Dowd said:


> You can add me, if you want :)
> 
> My chart is in my signature :) I'd like mine to be in purple, please!

looking very promising! :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OH LADIES .... look look at my chart would you plz...
> 
> Hi pink! I can't find the link to your chart in your sig.? Am I just totally missing it?:wacko:Click to expand...

i know hun sorry one pf the ladies deleted my whole siggy b/c it was to big
but it back on now


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> Had a temp dip two days ago, u guys think it could be an implantation dip? Or is it not low enough?

Definitely looks like it could be! :thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OH LADIES .... look look at my chart would you plz...
> 
> Hi pink! I can't find the link to your chart in your sig.? Am I just totally missing it?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i know hun sorry one pf the ladies deleted my whole siggy b/c it was to big
> but it back on nowClick to expand...

Your chart still looks good! I think it's okay that your temps fluctuate a bit:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OH LADIES .... look look at my chart would you plz...
> 
> Hi pink! I can't find the link to your chart in your sig.? Am I just totally missing it?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i know hun sorry one pf the ladies deleted my whole siggy b/c it was to big
> but it back on nowClick to expand...
> 
> Your chart still looks good! I think it's okay that your temps fluctuate a bit:thumbup:Click to expand...

my cross hairs mored can you tell i should be 9dpo but now im 10dpo and then me coveline moved aswell w.t.h that was when i put my temp in today


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Had a temp dip two days ago, u guys think it could be an implantation dip? Or is it not low enough?
> 
> Definitely looks like it could be! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Yay :happydance: I hope so!!!!

HotPink! My Boys name is Aiden too!


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Had a temp dip two days ago, u guys think it could be an implantation dip? Or is it not low enough?
> 
> Definitely looks like it could be! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yay :happydance: I hope so!!!!
> 
> HotPink! My Boys name is Aiden too!Click to expand...

Yes i seen that.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OH LADIES .... look look at my chart would you plz...
> 
> Hi pink! I can't find the link to your chart in your sig.? Am I just totally missing it?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i know hun sorry one pf the ladies deleted my whole siggy b/c it was to big
> but it back on nowClick to expand...
> 
> Your chart still looks good! I think it's okay that your temps fluctuate a bit:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> my cross hairs mored can you tell i should be 9dpo but now im 10dpo and then me coveline moved aswell w.t.h that was when i put my temp in todayClick to expand...

FF can be funny like that, they took my crosshairs away today!:nope:
Try deleting your CM status for today and see what happens?

I'm gonna go POAOPK i'm so confused!


----------



## morri

I've got my two charts in the signature :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

morri said:


> I've got my two charts in the signature :)

Hi morri! It looks like you are around 10dpo, your chart looks VERY good! :thumbup: I know the cross hairs say you are not that many dpo but I think it looks like you O'd earlier than that.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OH LADIES .... look look at my chart would you plz...
> 
> Hi pink! I can't find the link to your chart in your sig.? Am I just totally missing it?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i know hun sorry one pf the ladies deleted my whole siggy b/c it was to big
> but it back on nowClick to expand...
> 
> Your chart still looks good! I think it's okay that your temps fluctuate a bit:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> my cross hairs mored can you tell i should be 9dpo but now im 10dpo and then me coveline moved aswell w.t.h that was when i put my temp in todayClick to expand...
> 
> FF can be funny like that, they took my crosshairs away today!:nope:
> Try deleting your CM status for today and see what happens?
> 
> I'm gonna go POAOPK i'm so confused!Click to expand...

okat hun


----------



## Hotpink

morri said:


> I've got my two charts in the signature :)

could you give me your link to your ff chart i though i couldnt get b/c of the rain and storms we're having but its still not working. thanks


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b were are you? Ladies please look at my chart and see what you think is going on.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b were are you? Ladies please look at my chart and see what you think is going on.

 your link doesn't seem to be working:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b were are you? Ladies please look at my chart and see what you think is going on.
> 
> your link doesn't seem to be working:shrug:Click to expand...

its working now hun


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b poas opk i think your system is trying to O again and yes it could happen.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b poas opk i think your system is trying to O again and yes it could happen.

I did last nite but itwas neg. I'm definitely stumped:shrug:
Curious to see what tomorrow brings

Not sure what to think about your temp, if it goes back up tomorrow id say that's a good thing!


----------



## Hispirits

hi girls
how r u all doing
i had a dip today, i definitely think i'm out now. my cbfm is still on high, used a nearly a whole box.
i think next month i'm doing smep and going back to acupuncture too.
fx thing are clearer for u tomorrow tallmom xxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> hi girls
> how r u all doing
> i had a dip today, i definitely think i'm out now. my cbfm is still on high, used a nearly a whole box.
> i think next month i'm doing smep and going back to acupuncture too.
> fx thing are clearer for u tomorrow tallmom xxxx

I don't think your out yet. Your chart doesn't have to look triphasic for you to b pregnant. The :witch: ain't here yet:)


----------



## morri

Tallmom2b said:


> morri said:
> 
> 
> I've got my two charts in the signature :)
> 
> Hi morri! It looks like you are around 10dpo, your chart looks VERY good! :thumbup: I know the cross hairs say you are not that many dpo but I think it looks like you O'd earlier than that.Click to expand...

Turned out to no use this month though because my OH had been away on business :(.(In China, and it was a lot longer than his boss initially said it would be :/) He is back on thursday though just before my new cycle should start :)

I am nine dpo by the way I evaluate my cycles manually :)


----------



## lotsakellz

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> how r u all doing
> i had a dip today, i definitely think i'm out now. my cbfm is still on high, used a nearly a whole box.
> i think next month i'm doing smep and going back to acupuncture too.
> fx thing are clearer for u tomorrow tallmom xxxx
> 
> I don't think your out yet. Your chart doesn't have to look triphasic for you to b pregnant. The :witch: ain't here yet:)Click to expand...

Hispirits I agree with tallmom, could just be a bit of a fluctuation. Keeping my f'xd for you. 

I had some lovely news today. My bff is 5 weeks pregnant. She'd been trying for over 8 months and had just started fertilty tests etc. They'd started investigating early due to her past history of pelvic inflammatory and blocked tubes. And ironically she had relaxed this month and stopped trying!? We'd put off ttc for 3 months to give her another few months! So glad I did but now I really really really want my BFP this month!! Not sure about my chart though, just hoping my temps keep going up and that I actually have ovulated!! 
My CBFM also arrived in the post today! 
:dust::dust: to all


----------



## Hispirits

lotsakellz said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> how r u all doing
> i had a dip today, i definitely think i'm out now. my cbfm is still on high, used a nearly a whole box.
> i think next month i'm doing smep and going back to acupuncture too.
> fx thing are clearer for u tomorrow tallmom xxxx
> 
> I don't think your out yet. Your chart doesn't have to look triphasic for you to b pregnant. The :witch: ain't here yet:)Click to expand...
> 
> Hispirits I agree with tallmom, could just be a bit of a fluctuation. Keeping my f'xd for you.
> 
> I had some lovely news today. My bff is 5 weeks pregnant. She'd been trying for over 8 months and had just started fertilty tests etc. They'd started investigating early due to her past history of pelvic inflammatory and blocked tubes. And ironically she had relaxed this month and stopped trying!? We'd put off ttc for 3 months to give her another few months! So glad I did but now I really really really want my BFP this month!! Not sure about my chart though, just hoping my temps keep going up and that I actually have ovulated!!
> My CBFM also arrived in the post today!
> :dust::dust: to allClick to expand...


thanks girls
stock up on test sticks for your cbfm, it'l start asking for them on cd6. i've used 19 so far this month, been on high since cd11 :wacko: i thought it'd go down to low today, but no, still high. i have to get more sticks tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> hi girls
> how r u all doing
> i had a dip today, i definitely think i'm out now. my cbfm is still on high, used a nearly a whole box.
> i think next month i'm doing smep and going back to acupuncture too.
> fx thing are clearer for u tomorrow tallmom xxxx
> 
> I don't think your out yet. Your chart doesn't have to look triphasic for you to b pregnant. The :witch: ain't here yet:)Click to expand...

thanx hun xx x


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b poas opk i think your system is trying to O again and yes it could happen.
> 
> I did last nite but itwas neg. I'm definitely stumped:shrug:
> Curious to see what tomorrow brings
> 
> Not sure what to think about your temp, if it goes back up tomorrow id say that's a good thing!Click to expand...

Well i finally got my Ovulation Family Planning Thermometer so if I dont get my :bfp: this cycle ill be using that. but right now im still stiking with the one ive been using this cycle so it wont mess up my temps etc...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b poas opk i think your system is trying to O again and yes it could happen.
> 
> I did last nite but itwas neg. I'm definitely stumped:shrug:
> Curious to see what tomorrow brings
> 
> Not sure what to think about your temp, if it goes back up tomorrow id say that's a good thing!Click to expand...
> 
> Well i finally got my Ovulation Family Planning Thermometer so if I dont get my :bfp: this cycle ill be using that. but right now im still stiking with the one ive been using this cycle so it wont mess up my temps etc...Click to expand...

Sounds like a fancy thermometer:thumbup: 
Ive been looking at :bfp: charts all evening and there are so many that look different from each other! I saw one that had really dramatic ups and downs and it said hypothyroidism? :shrug: 
Im going to try to take my temp at the same time every morn. Maybe my temps will be less rocky. I also sometimes get anxious at night so I'm wondering if that can mess with my temps?
I can't wait to see what my temp does in the morn :)


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b poas opk i think your system is trying to O again and yes it could happen.
> 
> I did last nite but itwas neg. I'm definitely stumped:shrug:
> Curious to see what tomorrow brings
> 
> Not sure what to think about your temp, if it goes back up tomorrow id say that's a good thing!Click to expand...
> 
> Well i finally got my Ovulation Family Planning Thermometer so if I dont get my :bfp: this cycle ill be using that. but right now im still stiking with the one ive been using this cycle so it wont mess up my temps etc...Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like a fancy thermometer:thumbup:
> Ive been looking at :bfp: charts all evening and there are so many that look different from each other! I saw one that had really dramatic ups and downs and it said hypothyroidism? :shrug:
> Im going to try to take my temp at the same time every morn. Maybe my temps will be less rocky. I also sometimes get anxious at night so I'm wondering if that can mess with my temps?
> I can't wait to see what my temp does in the morn :)Click to expand...

it is a fancy termometer its for women that are charting/pinpointing Ovulation :happydance: gooluck on your temp tomorrow hun.


----------



## Hotpink

Well my temp went down again pass the coverline


----------



## mammag

Hotpink said:


> Well my temp went down again pass the coverline

Sorry Pink, think mines on it's way down too :( :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Well my temp went down again pass the coverline

Ah oh, :( mine did another dip too, I think ur right, my body is trying to O again. I don't think it has yet:(



mammag said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp went down again pass the coverline
> 
> Sorry Pink, think mines on it's way down too :( :hugs:Click to expand...

Well Ladies, guess we won't know for sure until AF gets us. 
:hugs::dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp went down again pass the coverline
> 
> Ah oh, :( mine did another dip too, I think ur right, my body is trying to O again. I don't think it has yet:(
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp went down again pass the coverlineClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry Pink, think mines on it's way down too :( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ladies, guess we won't know for sure until AF gets us.
> :hugs::dust:Click to expand...

I know right...


----------



## tupi

Tallmom2b said:



> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp went down again pass the coverline
> 
> Ah oh, :( mine did another dip too, I think ur right, my body is trying to O again. I don't think it has yet:(
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp went down again pass the coverlineClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry Pink, think mines on it's way down too :( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ladies, guess we won't know for sure until AF gets us.
> :hugs::dust:Click to expand...

Tallmom do you still OPK? 
I think you O'd in CD13. Is it possible to ovulate twice ? I'm glad I'm with you .I learn so much from you.


----------



## Hotpink

tupi said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp went down again pass the coverline
> 
> Ah oh, :( mine did another dip too, I think ur right, my body is trying to O again. I don't think it has yet:(
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well my temp went down again pass the coverlineClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry Pink, think mines on it's way down too :( :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well Ladies, guess we won't know for sure until AF gets us.
> :hugs::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Tallmom do you still OPK?
> I think you O'd in CD13. Is it possible to ovulate twice ? I'm glad I'm with you .I learn so much from you.Click to expand...

Yes it is possible to ovulate twice in one cycle hun im the one that told her i O twice the month i conieve my son and that was back in 08


----------



## morri

lol I think I lost my thermometer lol. but seeing it was a bit old and had bite marks I ma goin to get a new one seeing I am starting my new cycle tomorrow. (i ve seen a 2 digits after the decimal thermometer in a pharmacy close to here. thats all one needs xD


----------



## Tallmom2b

tupi said:


> Tallmom do you still OPK?
> I think you O'd in CD13. Is it possible to ovulate twice ? I'm glad I'm with you .I learn so much from you.

Thanks tupi, i've learned a lot here too:) 
I'm thinking I haven't ovulated yet though. I think my body geared up for it and never released an egg. CD 15 I woke up feeling crappy and as the day went on my temp. started to go up and I had a fever of 100. CD16 I still didn't feel good, didn't sleep well and woke up at 4am with a temp of 101, when I woke up at 8am my fever had broke but still felt crappy all and temp was a little bit high. On CD17 I went to work but still was tired and felt crappy. So anyway I don't trust those higher temps. And I don't even know what that light spotting for three days in a row was about, CD19-21? Maybe it was my body trying to O again? 
In a way I feel like I shouldn't be too shocked that my cycles are wacky, they were irregular and long before and since i've been taking herbs and fertilaid they have become shorter, but seemingly i'm not ovulating. SO, maybe I should be patient and my body will level out soon and i'll start Oing again...hopefully[-o&lt;

I'm so glad I have all of you to talk about this with!! :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

morri said:


> lol I think I lost my thermometer lol. but seeing it was a bit old and had bite marks I ma goin to get a new one seeing I am starting my new cycle tomorrow. (i ve seen a 2 digits after the decimal thermometer in a pharmacy close to here. thats all one needs xD

I have one that reads to the hundredths of a degree, I like it:)


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> morri said:
> 
> 
> lol I think I lost my thermometer lol. but seeing it was a bit old and had bite marks I ma goin to get a new one seeing I am starting my new cycle tomorrow. (i ve seen a 2 digits after the decimal thermometer in a pharmacy close to here. thats all one needs xD
> 
> I have one that reads to the hundredths of a degree, I like it:)Click to expand...

now i have one like that


----------



## tupi

Tallmom2b said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom do you still OPK?
> I think you O'd in CD13. Is it possible to ovulate twice ? I'm glad I'm with you .I learn so much from you.
> 
> Thanks tupi, i've learned a lot here too:)
> I'm thinking I haven't ovulated yet though. I think my body geared up for it and never released an egg. CD 15 I woke up feeling crappy and as the day went on my temp. started to go up and I had a fever of 100. CD16 I still didn't feel good, didn't sleep well and woke up at 4am with a temp of 101, when I woke up at 8am my fever had broke but still felt crappy all and temp was a little bit high. On CD17 I went to work but still was tired and felt crappy. So anyway I don't trust those higher temps. And I don't even know what that light spotting for three days in a row was about, CD19-21? Maybe it was my body trying to O again?
> In a way I feel like I shouldn't be too shocked that my cycles are wacky, they were irregular and long before and since i've been taking herbs and fertilaid they have become shorter, but seemingly i'm not ovulating. SO, maybe I should be patient and my body will level out soon and i'll start Oing again...hopefully[-o&lt;
> 
> I'm so glad I have all of you to talk about this with!! :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

What kind of herbs do you use? I saw that fertilaid has vitex.
I hope that your cycles will be regular soon.:flower:


----------



## tupi

Tallmom2b said:


> morri said:
> 
> 
> lol I think I lost my thermometer lol. but seeing it was a bit old and had bite marks I ma goin to get a new one seeing I am starting my new cycle tomorrow. (i ve seen a 2 digits after the decimal thermometer in a pharmacy close to here. thats all one needs xD
> 
> I have one that reads to the hundredths of a degree, I like it:)Click to expand...

Do you think that thermometer with 2 digitafter the decimal is better? I have one but I didn't use it because it takes looooong loooong time to bip.:dohh:


----------



## Tallmom2b

tupi said:


> What kind of herbs do you use? I saw that fertilaid has vitex.
> I hope that your cycles will be regular soon.:flower:

I use evening primrose oil from cd 1 to O. Its supposed to help CM, I think it really does too:thumbup: I take fish oil for omega 3 for the rest of my cycle.

Fertilaid has vitex, red clover blossom, siberian ginseng, ginkgo biloba, plus all the vitamins for prenatal and PABA.

Got my fxxx


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> What kind of herbs do you use? I saw that fertilaid has vitex.
> I hope that your cycles will be regular soon.:flower:
> 
> I use evening primrose oil from cd 1 to O. Its supposed to help CM, I think it really does too:thumbup: I take fish oil for omega 3 for the rest of my cycle.
> 
> Fertilaid has vitex, red clover blossom, siberian ginseng, ginkgo biloba, plus all the vitamins for prenatal and PABA.
> 
> Got my fxxxClick to expand...

wowzer that wonderful taking all that would help your cycles really good.


----------



## morri

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morri said:
> 
> 
> lol I think I lost my thermometer lol. but seeing it was a bit old and had bite marks I ma goin to get a new one seeing I am starting my new cycle tomorrow. (i ve seen a 2 digits after the decimal thermometer in a pharmacy close to here. thats all one needs xD
> 
> I have one that reads to the hundredths of a degree, I like it:)Click to expand...
> 
> now i have one like thatClick to expand...

A thermometer that reads to 2 digits after the decimal is one that reads to the hundredths of the degree :p. No I dea where I out my old one lol, not under the bed, not under the side board or in the bath room, but well wanted to get a new one anyway because it was a bit shabby. The pharmacist didnt have it there nor had she heard it but at least the central order place knew it... tststs..


----------



## morri

tupi said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morri said:
> 
> 
> lol I think I lost my thermometer lol. but seeing it was a bit old and had bite marks I ma goin to get a new one seeing I am starting my new cycle tomorrow. (i ve seen a 2 digits after the decimal thermometer in a pharmacy close to here. thats all one needs xD
> 
> I have one that reads to the hundredths of a degree, I like it:)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think that thermometer with 2 digitafter the decimal is better? I have one but I didn't use it because it takes looooong loooong time to bip.:dohh:Click to expand...

yeah it's better because it is more exact and makes you charts less rockey there fore. also it is recommended to have it in your mouth for 3 minutes if you do it orally.


----------



## tupi

Tallmom2b said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> What kind of herbs do you use? I saw that fertilaid has vitex.
> I hope that your cycles will be regular soon.:flower:
> 
> I use evening primrose oil from cd 1 to O. Its supposed to help CM, I think it really does too:thumbup: I take fish oil for omega 3 for the rest of my cycle.
> 
> Fertilaid has vitex, red clover blossom, siberian ginseng, ginkgo biloba, plus all the vitamins for prenatal and PABA.
> 
> Got my fxxxClick to expand...

Sounds good. 
On the other hand I didn't hear about PABA till now. What is for?
:flower:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> wowzer that wonderful taking all that would help your cycles really good.

So far I think it's helping. Hope so anyway, fertilaid has gotten lots of good reviews!
Had a almost positive OPK tonight, maybe my body is gearing up to O again.:shrug:


----------



## tupi

morri said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morri said:
> 
> 
> lol I think I lost my thermometer lol. but seeing it was a bit old and had bite marks I ma goin to get a new one seeing I am starting my new cycle tomorrow. (i ve seen a 2 digits after the decimal thermometer in a pharmacy close to here. thats all one needs xD
> 
> I have one that reads to the hundredths of a degree, I like it:)Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think that thermometer with 2 digitafter the decimal is better? I have one but I didn't use it because it takes looooong loooong time to bip.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah it's better because it is more exact and makes you charts less rockey there fore. also it is recommended to have it in your mouth for 3 minutes if you do it orally.Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:
I sleep with my mouth open :D so I can't use it orally.


----------



## Hotpink

OMG ladies ff is telling me to test in two days LOOK AT MY CHART IM GOING CRAZY RIGHT NOW......


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> OMG ladies ff is telling me to test in two days LOOK AT MY CHART IM GOING CRAZY RIGHT NOW......

I hope you get your :bfp:! :dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> wowzer that wonderful taking all that would help your cycles really good.
> 
> So far I think it's helping. Hope so anyway, fertilaid has gotten lots of good reviews!
> Had a almost positive OPK tonight, maybe my body is gearing up to O again.:shrug:Click to expand...

i think i was right see it is possible start :sex: and :dust::dust: to you...


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies ff is telling me to test in two days LOOK AT MY CHART IM GOING CRAZY RIGHT NOW......
> 
> I hope you get your :bfp:! :dust:Click to expand...

oh im testing tomorrow morning needing all the BABYDUST


----------



## tupi

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies ff is telling me to test in two days LOOK AT MY CHART IM GOING CRAZY RIGHT NOW......
> 
> I hope you get your :bfp:! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im testing tomorrow morning needing all the BABYDUSTClick to expand...

Hope you'll have:bfp: :thumbup:


----------



## tupi

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies ff is telling me to test in two days LOOK AT MY CHART IM GOING CRAZY RIGHT NOW......
> 
> I hope you get your :bfp:! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im testing tomorrow morning needing all the BABYDUSTClick to expand...

Hope you'll have:bfp: :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## lotsakellz

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> OMG ladies ff is telling me to test in two days LOOK AT MY CHART IM GOING CRAZY RIGHT NOW......
> 
> I hope you get your :bfp:! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> oh im testing tomorrow morning needing all the BABYDUSTClick to expand...

Sending you lots of :dust::dust: And will have my f'xd all day. 

According to FF I've finally ov'd so I'll be testing in 11 days! Feels like an age away!


----------



## Hispirits

girls can i have your opinions on my chart, be honest. xxxx xxx


----------



## morri

The charts look a bit messy to me. By the way my first chart links only costs a bit less than 12 euro a year (99c a month) and I know sites which have the same service and they don't cost anything at all.. I think the paid FF is a huge rip off lol.
Anyway Do you know when to exclude temperatures? If you have at least 2 statuses why they could be excluded: a) they are a lot higher than your normal lower phase temperature and b) did you have a late waking, or were ill or anything else? Because you have some huge spikes in your chart.


----------



## Hispirits

:


morri said:


> The charts look a bit messy to me. By the way my first chart links only costs a bit less than 12 euro a year (99c a month) and I know sites which have the same service and they don't cost anything at all.. I think the paid FF is a huge rip off lol.
> Anyway Do you know when to exclude temperatures? If you have at least 2 statuses why they could be excluded: a) they are a lot higher than your normal lower phase temperature and b) did you have a late waking, or were ill or anything else? Because you have some huge spikes in your chart.

:saywhat:

was that for me? :wacko:


----------



## morri

No sorry that was to Hotpink lol.


----------



## Hispirits

morri said:


> No sorry that was to Hotpink lol.

lol i thought, am i looking at the same chart :wacko:


----------



## morri

True you chart is quite flat in comparison of that :haha: , Although I would put the crosshair to a day later because the temperature on day 14 is on the general height of the follicular phase , and the first higher temperature would be day 15 then :)(meaning you would have an extra day of luteal phase if it is kept like this :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

I can't wait to hear hotpink!

Hispirits, your temps ate staying up! That's awesome!


----------



## Hispirits

i did a test yesterday, just a cheap one, i kinda though there was a little hint of something there, but i did the second with fmu today and theres nothing ther, and i just went out and stocked op on frer, had to pee on one, and its definitely stil :bfn: but early days yet, i just read in the tww thread a girl didn't get her :bfp: til 17dpo, so keeping my fingers crossed. xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

lotsakellz said:


> Sending you lots of :dust::dust: And will have my f'xd all day.
> 
> According to FF I've finally ov'd so I'll be testing in 11 days! Feels like an age away!

I agree it looks like you Od:happydance:
now you need two more high temps to confirm:thumbup:

My chart is freaking out:wacko: I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy the show:haha:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> lotsakellz said:
> 
> 
> Sending you lots of :dust::dust: And will have my f'xd all day.
> 
> According to FF I've finally ov'd so I'll be testing in 11 days! Feels like an age away!
> 
> I agree it looks like you Od:happydance:
> now you need two more high temps to confirm:thumbup:
> 
> My chart is freaking out:wacko: I'm just gonna sit back and enjoy the show:haha:Click to expand...

i think give it a couple more days and ff will put your cross hairs back.
i think you should def get cbfm if they don't reappear.:hugs: xx xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> i think give it a couple more days and ff will put your cross hairs back.
> i think you should def get cbfm if they don't reappear.:hugs: xx xxx

Funny you should say that, cuz I was looking at them last night on eBay, isn't that where you got yours? How much did you get yours for? I'm a little wary of getting an used one though.:shrug:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i think give it a couple more days and ff will put your cross hairs back.
> i think you should def get cbfm if they don't reappear.:hugs: xx xxx
> 
> Funny you should say that, cuz I was looking at them last night on eBay, isn't that where you got yours? How much did you get yours for? I'm a little wary of getting an used one though.:shrug:Click to expand...

on amazon they sometime go at half price, i got a brand new one of ebay half price too
my friend clairmichael got one in superdrug last week hlf price and half price again at the til she ended up getting for £20 i think!!!, shop around you'll get one cheap somewhere. x


----------



## Hotpink

morri said:


> The charts look a bit messy to me. By the way my first chart links only costs a bit less than 12 euro a year (99c a month) and I know sites which have the same service and they don't cost anything at all.. I think the paid FF is a huge rip off lol.
> Anyway Do you know when to exclude temperatures? If you have at least 2 statuses why they could be excluded: a) they are a lot higher than your normal lower phase temperature and b) did you have a late waking, or were ill or anything else? Because you have some huge spikes in your chart.

i take my temp every morning at the same time hun


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, can I join? I am not too far in my cycle but I like charts. Just starting out myself. I'm hoping for a girl, so any girly color is fine for me. :)

Hotpink, where are you in MO? My family is there. I have a trip planned home in 2 mos. Hopefully we'll have a BFP by then!


----------



## morri

Hotpink said:


> morri said:
> 
> 
> The charts look a bit messy to me. By the way my first chart links only costs a bit less than 12 euro a year (99c a month) and I know sites which have the same service and they don't cost anything at all.. I think the paid FF is a huge rip off lol.
> Anyway Do you know when to exclude temperatures? If you have at least 2 statuses why they could be excluded: a) they are a lot higher than your normal lower phase temperature and b) did you have a late waking, or were ill or anything else? Because you have some huge spikes in your chart.
> 
> i take my temp every morning at the same time hunClick to expand...

Maybe there was some other bad factor. How long do you take your temps for ?


----------



## Hotpink

morri said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morri said:
> 
> 
> The charts look a bit messy to me. By the way my first chart links only costs a bit less than 12 euro a year (99c a month) and I know sites which have the same service and they don't cost anything at all.. I think the paid FF is a huge rip off lol.
> Anyway Do you know when to exclude temperatures? If you have at least 2 statuses why they could be excluded: a) they are a lot higher than your normal lower phase temperature and b) did you have a late waking, or were ill or anything else? Because you have some huge spikes in your chart.
> 
> i take my temp every morning at the same time hunClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe there was some other bad factor. How long do you take your temps for ?Click to expand...

3-4 min


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Hey ladies, can I join? I am not too far in my cycle but I like charts. Just starting out myself. I'm hoping for a girl, so any girly color is fine for me. :)
> 
> Hotpink, where are you in MO? My family is there. I have a trip planned home in 2 mos. Hopefully we'll have a BFP by then!

your added hun and im close to springfield but 45 min north


----------



## Hotpink

Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join? I am not too far in my cycle but I like charts. Just starting out myself. I'm hoping for a girl, so any girly color is fine for me. :)
> 
> Hotpink, where are you in MO? My family is there. I have a trip planned home in 2 mos. Hopefully we'll have a BFP by then!
> 
> your added hun and im close to springfield but 45 min northClick to expand...

Small world! I have some family in Nixa, Laquey, Waynesville, Lebanon, Iberia. All over the area, really. I grew up there but moved to VA when I was 14. I miss it though, so we are there about twice a year. Wish we could move back but DH's family live 3 mi. away and they're very close. Oh well, I'll take what I can get!


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink said:


> Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:

Aw, don't lose hope. It's still early and it looks like your temps went back up today. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I join? I am not too far in my cycle but I like charts. Just starting out myself. I'm hoping for a girl, so any girly color is fine for me. :)
> 
> Hotpink, where are you in MO? My family is there. I have a trip planned home in 2 mos. Hopefully we'll have a BFP by then!
> 
> your added hun and im close to springfield but 45 min northClick to expand...
> 
> Small world! I have some family in Nixa, Laquey, Waynesville, Lebanon, Iberia. All over the area, really. I grew up there but moved to VA when I was 14. I miss it though, so we are there about twice a year. Wish we could move back but DH's family live 3 mi. away and they're very close. Oh well, I'll take what I can get!Click to expand...

Wowzers the fourth city is my home now lol i moved from California State to here in 06 after i gradurated high school more of my family is here then cali though


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Aw, don't lose hope. It's still early and it looks like your temps went back up today. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

i think ff is wrong on my Oing cd10


----------



## tupi

Hotpink said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Aw, don't lose hope. It's still early and it looks like your temps went back up today. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> i think ff is wrong on my Oing cd10Click to expand...

Maybe is CD16. You had eggwhite at CD 14,15,16. So O could be at CD16? I'm not an expert in charting,this is my first month when I use a chart.


----------



## Hotpink

tupi said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Aw, don't lose hope. It's still early and it looks like your temps went back up today. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> i think ff is wrong on my Oing cd10Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe is CD16. You had eggwhite at CD 14,15,16. So O could be at CD16? I'm not an expert in charting,this is my first month when I use a chart.Click to expand...

you think i should override my O then?


----------



## LittleBird

My dad lives in Lebanon right now. I spent most of my childhood in Waynesville but did live in Lebanon for 1.5 years. Ahh, the memories. :)


----------



## tupi

Hispirits said:


> girls can i have your opinions on my chart, be honest. xxxx xxx

Your chart looks promising. You could test tomorrow again.If I were you I would test again in the evening. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## tupi

Hotpink said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Aw, don't lose hope. It's still early and it looks like your temps went back up today. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> i think ff is wrong on my Oing cd10Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe is CD16. You had eggwhite at CD 14,15,16. So O could be at CD16? I'm not an expert in charting,this is my first month when I use a chart.Click to expand...
> 
> you think i should override my O then?Click to expand...

Try: OPK/Monitor/OVWatch and see what FF says.


----------



## Hotpink

tupi said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Aw, don't lose hope. It's still early and it looks like your temps went back up today. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> i think ff is wrong on my Oing cd10Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe is CD16. You had eggwhite at CD 14,15,16. So O could be at CD16? I'm not an expert in charting,this is my first month when I use a chart.Click to expand...
> 
> you think i should override my O then?Click to expand...
> 
> Try: OPK/Monitor/OVWatch and see what FF says.Click to expand...

okay hun


----------



## Hotpink

tupi said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Aw, don't lose hope. It's still early and it looks like your temps went back up today. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> i think ff is wrong on my Oing cd10Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe is CD16. You had eggwhite at CD 14,15,16. So O could be at CD16? I'm not an expert in charting,this is my first month when I use a chart.Click to expand...
> 
> you think i should override my O then?Click to expand...
> 
> Try: OPK/Monitor/OVWatch and see what FF says.Click to expand...

it says im most fertile today


----------



## mammag

think I O'd later than FF says. I've never had a 13 day LP at least without a significant temperature drop. So now I have no idea when I O'd and whether or not I dtd on time. Ugh!


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> think I O'd later than FF says. I've never had a 13 day LP at least without a significant temperature drop. So now I have no idea when I O'd and whether or not I dtd on time. Ugh!

im in the same boat you are hun


----------



## Hispirits

tupi said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> girls can i have your opinions on my chart, be honest. xxxx xxx
> 
> Your chart looks promising. You could test tomorrow again.If I were you I would test again in the evening. Fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...

thanks bbe, xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## tupi

Hotpink said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Aw, don't lose hope. It's still early and it looks like your temps went back up today. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> i think ff is wrong on my Oing cd10Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe is CD16. You had eggwhite at CD 14,15,16. So O could be at CD16? I'm not an expert in charting,this is my first month when I use a chart.Click to expand...
> 
> you think i should override my O then?Click to expand...
> 
> Try: OPK/Monitor/OVWatch and see what FF says.Click to expand...
> 
> it says im most fertile todayClick to expand...

:wacko:
maybe you should BD. Just in case...


----------



## Hispirits

Hispirits said:


> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> girls can i have your opinions on my chart, be honest. xxxx xxx
> 
> Your chart looks promising. You could test tomorrow again.If I were you I would test again in the evening. Fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bbe, xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

your is looking good too :winkwink:


----------



## tupi

Hispirits said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> girls can i have your opinions on my chart, be honest. xxxx xxx
> 
> Your chart looks promising. You could test tomorrow again.If I were you I would test again in the evening. Fingers crossed for you.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bbe, xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> your is looking good too :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks

Ladies if you want to see flat temperatures look at my chart.

I think my thermometer is broken](*,) :mrgreen:


----------



## mammag

Hotpink said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> think I O'd later than FF says. I've never had a 13 day LP at least without a significant temperature drop. So now I have no idea when I O'd and whether or not I dtd on time. Ugh!
> 
> im in the same boat you are hunClick to expand...

My goodness Pink! That chart would make a kick ass roller coaster ride! I wonder WTH is going on there?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Whew! You girls have been busy:)

Pink, I still think you could be in. It's so hard to decipher charts sometimes. 

Hispirits, I'd definitely test again your not out yet:). Same to you pink:thumbup:

My chart is becoming quite the roller coaster ride too! :wacko:

Im going to check to see if my thermometer is broken when I get home:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

tupi said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Ladies HPT was :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Aw, don't lose hope. It's still early and it looks like your temps went back up today. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> i think ff is wrong on my Oing cd10Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe is CD16. You had eggwhite at CD 14,15,16. So O could be at CD16? I'm not an expert in charting,this is my first month when I use a chart.Click to expand...
> 
> you think i should override my O then?Click to expand...
> 
> Try: OPK/Monitor/OVWatch and see what FF says.Click to expand...
> 
> it says im most fertile todayClick to expand...
> 
> :wacko:
> maybe you should BD. Just in case...Click to expand...

oh im going to


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> think I O'd later than FF says. I've never had a 13 day LP at least without a significant temperature drop. So now I have no idea when I O'd and whether or not I dtd on time. Ugh!
> 
> im in the same boat you are hunClick to expand...
> 
> My goodness Pink! That chart would make a kick ass roller coaster ride! I wonder WTH is going on there?Click to expand...

i know right but dang i have no clue WTH is going on though i think i maybe Oing for earl this time i think ff is wrong with my first O


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> i know right but dang i have no clue WTH is going on though i think i maybe Oing for earl this time i think ff is wrong with my first O

It does kinda seem like maybe your body is trying to O but hasn't yet. 

I read that if you are breastfeeding that can cause erratic temperatures. I know you have a little one and thought, maybe?
I also read that if your you're having an delayed O, that it can cause rocky temps.

Oh ya, my thermometer seems to be working fine. I have a regular thermometer too and they match up. 

I hope AF comes soon so I can start from scratch, I don't like this what if this, what if that stuff. :wacko:
OPK was VERY negative tonight :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> i know right but dang i have no clue WTH is going on though i think i maybe Oing for earl this time i think ff is wrong with my first O
> 
> It does kinda seem like maybe your body is trying to O but hasn't yet.
> 
> I read that if you are breastfeeding that can cause erratic temperatures. I know you have a little one and thought, maybe?
> I also read that if your you're having an delayed O, that it can cause rocky temps.
> 
> Oh ya, my thermometer seems to be working fine. I have a regular thermometer too and they match up.
> 
> I hope AF comes soon so I can start from scratch, I don't like this what if this, what if that stuff. :wacko:
> OPK was VERY negative tonight :shrug:Click to expand...

well i dont BF my son so maybe its just the delayed Oing for me


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> well i dont BF my son so maybe its just the delayed Oing for me

Ya, I think same for me.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> well i dont BF my son so maybe its just the delayed Oing for me
> 
> Ya, I think same for me.Click to expand...

if it is may 8th is mothers day here ill be testing then if AF dont show up


----------



## Hotpink

Wowers HiSpirts your chart is amazing its looking so promising aswell


----------



## Hispirits

i dunna pink, i had a bit of a dip this morning and still getting :bfn: af due on sunday, so i'll keep testing til then, just have to wait and see, but i'm preparing my self for the orst and planning what i'm going to do different next cycle to keep me busy ;) x


----------



## lotsakellz

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> well i dont BF my son so maybe its just the delayed Oing for me
> 
> Ya, I think same for me.Click to expand...

Me too. My temp dipped this morning so FF took away my ch. Meanie!! I think I'm having a bad case of failure to launch! Either that or my ovaries have decided to be as indecisive as the rest of me! 
F'xd we all ov soon and get those bfp's.


----------



## morri

I just can't make any sense out of your cycle this months hotpink. way too pointy. It isnt really evaluable so far...


----------



## Hispirits

morri said:


> I just can't make any sense out of your cycle this months hotpink. way too pointy. It isnt really evaluable so far...

pink, on 4dpo and 11dpo it looks like you didn't take your temp within the time frame as the others if you alter that it may look a bit better and make more sence, i messaged how to a couple of days ago to someone else. here you are......

*Your temperature can rise up to one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken later than normal and fall one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken earlier than normal. If your temperature wasn't taken at the normal time, adjust it using this rule.*


----------



## morri

I wouldnt do this this is highly inaccurate as everybody's body is different. some people are not sensitive to time at all some are sensitive to the hours they have slept only and again some are not sensitive to anything. Sometimes temperatures are just erratic without a reason to see but one should not try some dubious methods to 'fix' it. (would be outside the rules anyway)


----------



## lotsakellz

Hispirits said:


> morri said:
> 
> 
> I just can't make any sense out of your cycle this months hotpink. way too pointy. It isnt really evaluable so far...
> 
> pink, on 4dpo and 11dpo it looks like you didn't take your temp within the time frame as the others if you alter that it may look a bit better and make more sence, i messaged how to a couple of days ago to someone else. here you are......
> 
> *Your temperature can rise up to one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken later than normal and fall one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken earlier than normal. If your temperature wasn't taken at the normal time, adjust it using this rule.*Click to expand...

Hispirits. I applied this rule to Thursday mornings temp which I took at 3am (normally temp at 5 but woke up for some reason) and it shot through the roof! I'd been ill on weds evening and had taken 2 paracetamol and gone to bed. Could this possibly be a feverish temp? I felt fine when I woke at 5 as normal but had felt dreadful on the weds. Should I tell FF it was a fever temp? So confused right now. 
Keeping my f'xd for your BFP. X


----------



## morri

If you think that you are ill and your temperature is a lot higher than noormal than you should keep it out.


----------



## Hispirits

lotsakellz said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> morri said:
> 
> 
> I just can't make any sense out of your cycle this months hotpink. way too pointy. It isnt really evaluable so far...
> 
> pink, on 4dpo and 11dpo it looks like you didn't take your temp within the time frame as the others if you alter that it may look a bit better and make more sence, i messaged how to a couple of days ago to someone else. here you are......
> 
> *Your temperature can rise up to one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken later than normal and fall one-tenth of a degree for every 30 minutes taken earlier than normal. If your temperature wasn't taken at the normal time, adjust it using this rule.*Click to expand...
> 
> Hispirits. I applied this rule to Thursday mornings temp which I took at 3am (normally temp at 5 but woke up for some reason) and it shot through the roof! I'd been ill on weds evening and had taken 2 paracetamol and gone to bed. Could this possibly be a feverish temp? I felt fine when I woke at 5 as normal but had felt dreadful on the weds. Should I tell FF it was a fever temp? So confused right now.
> Keeping my f'xd for your BFP. XClick to expand...

yeah i think you should, keep all the info on it as accurate as possible. i think the adjustment works for some, a few people i know use it and it fits in well (i certainly wouldn't do it every day)but it may not for others, there are other online calculators that work it out for you too. The days i have used it it seems to have kept it within the 'pattern' i have, not drastic dips or rises from it. if you apply it and it rally looks out of place i would stick to the original reading.:winkwink:


----------



## Tallmom2b

lotsakellz said:


> Me too. My temp dipped this morning so FF took away my ch. Meanie!! I think I'm having a bad case of failure to launch! Either that or my ovaries have decided to be as indecisive as the rest of me!
> F'xd we all ov soon and get those bfp's.

I hope AF comes if O doesnt come by CD 30 or so. If I don't O at least I can say I had a regular length cycle. I'm hoping the fertilaid will balance things out soon. If not I think I'm going to go to docs and get some tests done to make sure I'm not doing more damage than good taking supplements. But Im thinking my body is just adjusting. I also don't have an optimal BMI so I should work on that too.
A saying came to mind in relation to waiting for O, "a watched pot never boils":haha: that's how I feel...

Hispirits, generally LP is 14 days long so id say its pretty great that your temps are still up. If AF doesnt show by Sunday :test: :thumbup:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> lotsakellz said:
> 
> 
> Me too. My temp dipped this morning so FF took away my ch. Meanie!! I think I'm having a bad case of failure to launch! Either that or my ovaries have decided to be as indecisive as the rest of me!
> F'xd we all ov soon and get those bfp's.
> 
> I hope AF comes if O doesnt come by CD 30 or so. If I don't O at least I can say I had a regular length cycle. I'm hoping the fertilaid will balance things out soon. If not I think I'm going to go to docs and get some tests done to make sure I'm not doing more damage than good taking supplements. But Im thinking my body is just adjusting. I also don't have an optimal BMI so I should work on that too.
> A saying came to mind in relation to waiting for O, "a watched pot never boils":haha: that's how I feel...
> 
> Hispirits, generally LP is 14 days long so id say its pretty great that your temps are still up. If AF doesnt show by Sunday :test: :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks hun i don't know if i'm coming or going at the moment:wacko: great saying, i feel like that two, completely over analysing my chart, each time it moves i start guessing the next step, need to take a step back and look on it as a whole me thinks! :blush:


----------



## mammag

The witch got me :( Hate her


----------



## Hispirits

:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

OMG.... Ladies look at all 4 pics the last one you can see it the best

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110428061053.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110429080047.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110429081223.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110429081557.jpg


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> The witch got me :( Hate her

im so sorry hun fx for this cycle


----------



## LittleBird

*Hotpink*, is that a BFP?


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> *Hotpink*, is that a BFP?

i think it is...
DOES THE LAST PIC LOOK LIKE IT THE 3RD ONE YOU CAN SEE SOMETHING BUT I HAD TO MESS WITH CAM FOR THE LAST TWO PIC THE FIRST TWO IS WELL CANT SEE IN THE PICS BUT SURE CAN IN PARSON.


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> *Hotpink*, is that a BFP?
> 
> i think it is...
> DOES THE LAST PIC LOOK LIKE IT THE 3RD ONE YOU CAN SEE SOMETHING BUT I HAD TO MESS WITH CAM FOR THE LAST TWO PIC THE FIRST TWO IS WELL CANT SEE IN THE PICS BUT SURE CAN IN PARSON.Click to expand...

Yeah, the last one is the best one. How many DPO are you? Well, since there was a question about your charts and when you ovulated... What's the earliest day you could have ovulated?


----------



## LittleBird

LittleBird said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> *Hotpink*, is that a BFP?
> 
> i think it is...
> DOES THE LAST PIC LOOK LIKE IT THE 3RD ONE YOU CAN SEE SOMETHING BUT I HAD TO MESS WITH CAM FOR THE LAST TWO PIC THE FIRST TWO IS WELL CANT SEE IN THE PICS BUT SURE CAN IN PARSON.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the last one is the best one. How many DPO are you? Well, since there was a question about your charts and when you ovulated... What's the earliest day you could have ovulated?Click to expand...

Ahh, I see the crosshairs have appeared now and things look pretty good. Funny how the same data looks so different with the crosshairs! I think you should test again tomorrow just to put your mind at ease, but congratulations!


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> *Hotpink*, is that a BFP?
> 
> i think it is...
> DOES THE LAST PIC LOOK LIKE IT THE 3RD ONE YOU CAN SEE SOMETHING BUT I HAD TO MESS WITH CAM FOR THE LAST TWO PIC THE FIRST TWO IS WELL CANT SEE IN THE PICS BUT SURE CAN IN PARSON.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the last one is the best one. How many DPO are you? Well, since there was a question about your charts and when you ovulated... What's the earliest day you could have ovulated?Click to expand...

I Oed on cd10 but i think i Oed cd12 but ff says different. I'm 14dpo and got a every light faint :bfp: so I think 9dpo but im not sure.


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> *Hotpink*, is that a BFP?
> 
> i think it is...
> DOES THE LAST PIC LOOK LIKE IT THE 3RD ONE YOU CAN SEE SOMETHING BUT I HAD TO MESS WITH CAM FOR THE LAST TWO PIC THE FIRST TWO IS WELL CANT SEE IN THE PICS BUT SURE CAN IN PARSON.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, the last one is the best one. How many DPO are you? Well, since there was a question about your charts and when you ovulated... What's the earliest day you could have ovulated?Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, I see the crosshairs have appeared now and things look pretty good. Funny how the same data looks so different with the crosshairs! I think you should test again tomorrow just to put your mind at ease, but congratulations!Click to expand...

Yeah my chart looks weird but thank you fx for you.


----------



## Hispirits

do a digital test hun. just to be sure xxx


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> do a digital test hun. just to be sure xxx

Oh i will tomorrow hun


----------



## mammag

Hotpink said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> do a digital test hun. just to be sure xxx
> 
> Oh i will tomorrow hunClick to expand...

Yay Pink :happydance: fx'd for u!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

:dust: to you pink! I hope it really is a :bfp:!


----------



## Hotpink

thanks ladies


----------



## tupi

Pink hope you'll have a :bfp:


----------



## Hotpink

tupi said:


> Pink hope you'll have a :bfp:

oh i do have a :bfp: my cam isnt work now my son and the toilet and cam had a play date oh my...:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Steena13

Please add my chart:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33c6c9

Waiting to O and have had bad O cramps throughout the day today **fingers crossed**


----------



## Hispirits

aargh well, huge dip this morning and af type cramps, i think the witch may even turn up a day early, but i'm not down i feel a bit relieved than the fun part starts all over again!
next month it will happen ;)

:dust: to you all xxxx


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> aargh well, huge dip this morning and af type cramps, i think the witch may even turn up a day early, but i'm not down i feel a bit relieved than the fun part starts all over again!
> next month it will happen ;)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxx

aww hun sorry but fx for next month right it will be yours time for :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

Steena13 said:


> Please add my chart:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/33c6c9
> 
> Waiting to O and have had bad O cramps throughout the day today **fingers crossed**

your added hun and welcome to the list.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> aargh well, huge dip this morning and af type cramps, i think the witch may even turn up a day early, but i'm not down i feel a bit relieved than the fun part starts all over again!
> next month it will happen ;)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxx

Sorry hispirits :hugs: next month is your month!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> aargh well, huge dip this morning and af type cramps, i think the witch may even turn up a day early, but i'm not down i feel a bit relieved than the fun part starts all over again!
> next month it will happen ;)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> Sorry hispirits :hugs: next month is your month!Click to expand...

i think it her turn too aswell with you hun :bfp: for the both of you:hugs:


----------



## mammag

Hispirits said:


> aargh well, huge dip this morning and af type cramps, i think the witch may even turn up a day early, but i'm not down i feel a bit relieved than the fun part starts all over again!
> next month it will happen ;)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxx

sorry hispirits, hope we both get our :bfp:'s this time around!!


----------



## mammag

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> aargh well, huge dip this morning and af type cramps, i think the witch may even turn up a day early, but i'm not down i feel a bit relieved than the fun part starts all over again!
> next month it will happen ;)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> Sorry hispirits :hugs: next month is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it her turn too aswell with you hun :bfp: for the both of you:hugs:Click to expand...

You take anymore tests Pink?


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> aargh well, huge dip this morning and af type cramps, i think the witch may even turn up a day early, but i'm not down i feel a bit relieved than the fun part starts all over again!
> next month it will happen ;)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> Sorry hispirits :hugs: next month is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it her turn too aswell with you hun :bfp: for the both of you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You take anymore tests Pink?Click to expand...

yes i have but my son had a play date with the toilet and cam so cant post pics atm but the line are getting darker


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> yes i have but my son had a play date with the toilet and cam so cant post pics atm but the line are getting darker

OH NO:dohh: He saw if the camera could swim did he? Hope it's okay:)
You chart is looking great Pink! Hope those temps stay high:thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> yes i have but my son had a play date with the toilet and cam so cant post pics atm but the line are getting darker
> 
> OH NO:dohh: He saw if the camera could swim did he? Hope it's okay:)
> You chart is looking great Pink! Hope those temps stay high:thumbup:
> :dust:Click to expand...

im hoping it does too thanks hun and yeah i forgot to put the sit cover back down and cam was in the bathroom :cry: but it still drying lol hoping it work in a few days.


----------



## angeladdie1

Hi there, I'd love my chart to be added to your list but i don't know how to get the link (it's in my signature though for my ticker). Thanks!


----------



## Hotpink

angeladdie1 said:


> Hi there, I'd love my chart to be added to your list but i don't know how to get the link (it's in my signature though for my ticker). Thanks!

your added hun welcome to the list...


----------



## mammag

Hotpink said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> aargh well, huge dip this morning and af type cramps, i think the witch may even turn up a day early, but i'm not down i feel a bit relieved than the fun part starts all over again!
> next month it will happen ;)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> Sorry hispirits :hugs: next month is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it her turn too aswell with you hun :bfp: for the both of you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You take anymore tests Pink?Click to expand...
> 
> yes i have but my son had a play date with the toilet and cam so cant post pics atm but the line are getting darkerClick to expand...

Yay!!! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> aargh well, huge dip this morning and af type cramps, i think the witch may even turn up a day early, but i'm not down i feel a bit relieved than the fun part starts all over again!
> next month it will happen ;)
> 
> :dust: to you all xxxx
> 
> Sorry hispirits :hugs: next month is your month!Click to expand...
> 
> i think it her turn too aswell with you hun :bfp: for the both of you:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You take anymore tests Pink?Click to expand...
> 
> yes i have but my son had a play date with the toilet and cam so cant post pics atm but the line are getting darkerClick to expand...
> 
> Yay!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## cco

first...congrats hotpink :flower: and second...can i be added also? thanks


----------



## Hotpink

cco said:


> first...congrats hotpink :flower: and second...can i be added also? thanks

thank you hun welcome to the list


----------



## mammag

AHHH, waiting to ovulate is almost as bad as waiting to test!!!


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> AHHH, waiting to ovulate is almost as bad as waiting to test!!!

i know right


----------



## lotsakellz

Temps dropping:sad1: looks like the witch is on her way. I wasn't feeling hopeful for this cycle tbh, it is our first ttc. Have slightly achey bb's, but no different to when AF due and no other even slight symptoms. F'xd for next cycle. going to get organised, soy, CBFM, grapefruit juice and robittusin all ready!


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> AHHH, waiting to ovulate is almost as bad as waiting to test!!!

Ya it is!!!!

Pink, hows it going? U still getting :bfp:s? Hope so!! 

I really hope AF comes so I can start from scratch. Regular dependable cycles would be a dream:thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> AHHH, waiting to ovulate is almost as bad as waiting to test!!!
> 
> Ya it is!!!!
> 
> Pink, hows it going? U still getting :bfp:s? Hope so!!
> 
> I really hope AF comes so I can start from scratch. Regular dependable cycles would be a dream:thumbup:Click to expand...

Your not kidding.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> AHHH, waiting to ovulate is almost as bad as waiting to test!!!
> 
> Ya it is!!!!
> 
> Pink, hows it going? U still getting :bfp:s? Hope so!!
> 
> I really hope AF comes so I can start from scratch. Regular dependable cycles would be a dream:thumbup:Click to expand...

tallmom it been a while where you been hun im doing fine DH wont let me do anything still getting :bfp: and im waiting for yours hun...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> tallmom it been a while where you been hun im doing fine DH wont let me do anything still getting :bfp: and im waiting for yours hun...

I had a crappy weekend and I had to check out for awhile. My DP and I got in a pretty big fight and I was feeling pretty sorry for myself. :cry:

I feel better now and DP and I worked it out. When we fight, boy do we fight, it always feels like the end of the world. It never is of course but, whew! :wacko:

Trying to be patient. Wondering if my body will try to O again or if AF will show up within the next couple days. My temps are gradually dropping so it looks like my body is getting ready for something...maybe:shrug:

I think you should go to the docs and get a blood test to see how far along you are:thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> tallmom it been a while where you been hun im doing fine DH wont let me do anything still getting :bfp: and im waiting for yours hun...
> 
> I had a crappy weekend and I had to check out for awhile. My DP and I got in a pretty big fight and I was feeling pretty sorry for myself. :cry:
> 
> I feel better now and DP and I worked it out. When we fight, boy do we fight, it always feels like the end of the world. It never is of course but, whew! :wacko:
> 
> Trying to be patient. Wondering if my body will try to O again or if AF will show up within the next couple days. My temps are gradually dropping so it looks like my body is getting ready for something...maybe:shrug:
> 
> I think you should go to the docs and get a blood test to see how far along you are:thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry about the fight. It really does feel like it's the end of the world during some of those big fights! Which makes it especially hard to have one of them when TTC... That's a long-term commitment and you want to feel like you have your feet on solid ground. Are there people out there who can have normal fights and not let it get to extremes? I always wonder what's going on with us that we can both be so stubborn or angry or whatever!

Hope it will be smooth sailing for the two of you and you guys got it out of your systems!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> tallmom it been a while where you been hun im doing fine DH wont let me do anything still getting :bfp: and im waiting for yours hun...
> 
> I had a crappy weekend and I had to check out for awhile. My DP and I got in a pretty big fight and I was feeling pretty sorry for myself. :cry:
> 
> I feel better now and DP and I worked it out. When we fight, boy do we fight, it always feels like the end of the world. It never is of course but, whew! :wacko:
> 
> Trying to be patient. Wondering if my body will try to O again or if AF will show up within the next couple days. My temps are gradually dropping so it looks like my body is getting ready for something...maybe:shrug:
> 
> I think you should go to the docs and get a blood test to see how far along you are:thumbup:Click to expand...

oh no hun i hope everything is okay now. DH is blah he wont let me do anything im like i cant just sit here and do nothing but i guess hes scared cause of our twin misscarriage


----------



## Tallmom2b

It is scary, but it's good to go and get checked out. I know I'll be scared of miscarrying again, so I'm going to make them test my progesterone levels and everything just in case. If it's low they can give you supplements. 
But I'm sure everything will be great! I'm just paranoid:wacko:
:hugs: 
Send some :dust: my way...a ton of it:haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> It is scary, but it's good to go and get checked out. I know I'll be scared of miscarrying again, so I'm going to make them test my progesterone levels and everything just in case. If it's low they can give you supplements.
> But I'm sure everything will be great! I'm just paranoid:wacko:
> :hugs:
> Send some :dust: my way...a ton of it:haha:

Here ya go! :dust::dust::dust:

I am also worried about the progesterone levels. We'll see how it goes this time!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> It is scary, but it's good to go and get checked out. I know I'll be scared of miscarrying again, so I'm going to make them test my progesterone levels and everything just in case. If it's low they can give you supplements.
> But I'm sure everything will be great! I'm just paranoid:wacko:
> :hugs:
> Send some :dust: my way...a ton of it:haha:

Here you go hun and do one more HPT i think you might just have it this time
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/5a.gif
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/babydust-5.gif
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/thDreamingofBabydust.jpg


----------



## Tallmom2b

Thanks ladies:hugs: your so sweet!

I don't know pink my chart ain't looking so good. I'll POAS tomorrow morn just in case though:winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Thanks ladies:hugs: your so sweet!
> 
> I don't know pink my chart ain't looking so good. I'll POAS tomorrow morn just in case though:winkwink:

okay hun i took a look at your chart it dont look that bad shoot look at mine it went crazy too then my :bfp:


----------



## tabathavm

Add me plez? My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Tallmom2b

tabathavm said:


> Add me plez? My Ovulation Chart

Hi Tabathavm:flower: It looks like you have ovulated.:thumbup:
What kind of OPKs are you using? Sometimes those cheap ones look positive when they really aren't. I always double check with the clear blue digital opks. I've gotten a lot of cheapies that I thought were positive but the clear blue says they aren't:shrug:
Good luck, your chart looks great so far:hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Hotpink

tabathavm said:


> Add me plez? My Ovulation Chart

of course hun welcome to the list.


----------



## mammag

still waiting to ovulate..... :)


----------



## mammag

I've decided I'm going to try Soy Isoflavones my next cycle, hopefully I will get my :bfp: THIS cycle and not need to, but in case I don't; I'm definitely going to try the Soy!!


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> I've decided I'm going to try Soy Isoflavones my next cycle, hopefully I will get my :bfp: THIS cycle and not need to, but in case I don't; I'm definitely going to try the Soy!!

that sound like a plain hun fx for you


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> I've decided I'm going to try Soy Isoflavones my next cycle, hopefully I will get my :bfp: THIS cycle and not need to, but in case I don't; I'm definitely going to try the Soy!!

I hope it works for you!! I'm wishing I tried that first instead of vitex. I heard you cant take them both at the same time because they cancel each other out. 
But I hope you get your :bfp: this cycle too!! :thumbup:


----------



## lotsakellz

mammag said:


> I've decided I'm going to try Soy Isoflavones my next cycle, hopefully I will get my :bfp: THIS cycle and not need to, but in case I don't; I'm definitely going to try the Soy!!

Me too, it's all ready and waiting along with my extra strength epo. There's a good thread on here by a lady who's trying it for the first time and is posting daily updates about how she feels etc. Think it's called trying to conceive a soy baby. 

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Hotpink

lotsakellz said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I've decided I'm going to try Soy Isoflavones my next cycle, hopefully I will get my :bfp: THIS cycle and not need to, but in case I don't; I'm definitely going to try the Soy!!
> 
> Me too, it's all ready and waiting along with my extra strength epo. There's a good thread on here by a lady who's trying it for the first time and is posting daily updates about how she feels etc. Think it's called trying to conceive a soy baby.
> 
> Baby dust to all xxClick to expand...

yes thats the thread it neat reading what has happened that day on the soy


----------



## mammag

Curious as to when I'll ovulate this cycle. Like I really have NO idea. After my beautifully perfect cycle last month (I swear my body is mocking me, like saying "oh yeah, I CAN have perfect cycles and text book luteal phases, I just DON'T because I hate you" :( ) I have no idea what to expect THIS cycle. Will it be another good cycle? With ovulation on day 11 like last month? Or will it be my usual cycle (36-42 days long, with ovulation on day 26-33!) I guess I'll have to do OPK's all freaking month and just pray that I have another normal cycle, but I think odds are it was really just a fluke... Yuk.


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> Curious as to when I'll ovulate this cycle. Like I really have NO idea. After my beautifully perfect cycle last month (I swear my body is mocking me, like saying "oh yeah, I CAN have perfect cycles and text book luteal phases, I just DON'T because I hate you" :( ) I have no idea what to expect THIS cycle. Will it be another good cycle? With ovulation on day 11 like last month? Or will it be my usual cycle (36-42 days long, with ovulation on day 26-33!) I guess I'll have to do OPK's all freaking month and just pray that I have another normal cycle, but I think odds are it was really just a fluke... Yuk.

I hear you, i'm in the same boat. I'm hoping fertilaid does what it's supposed to so I will finally have regular cycles. 

But try not to stress about it too much, stress can cause your body not to O too. Maybe your body is regulating, so you just may have a regular cycle this time too:thumbup: If you O anywhere from CD10-15 i'd say you are still within the normal range :)


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Curious as to when I'll ovulate this cycle. Like I really have NO idea. After my beautifully perfect cycle last month (I swear my body is mocking me, like saying "oh yeah, I CAN have perfect cycles and text book luteal phases, I just DON'T because I hate you" :( ) I have no idea what to expect THIS cycle. Will it be another good cycle? With ovulation on day 11 like last month? Or will it be my usual cycle (36-42 days long, with ovulation on day 26-33!) I guess I'll have to do OPK's all freaking month and just pray that I have another normal cycle, but I think odds are it was really just a fluke... Yuk.
> 
> I hear you, i'm in the same boat. I'm hoping fertilaid does what it's supposed to so I will finally have regular cycles.
> 
> But try not to stress about it too much, stress can cause your body not to O too. Maybe your body is regulating, so you just may have a regular cycle this time too:thumbup: If you O anywhere from CD10-15 i'd say you are still within the normal range :)Click to expand...

Here's to hoping!


----------



## Hotpink

Went to dr. After two neg hpt this morning dr said I'm having an m/c but the only thing I have is dull cramps but no spotting or bleeding:cry:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Went to dr. After two neg hpt this morning dr said I'm having an m/c but the only thing I have is dull cramps but no spotting or bleeding:cry:

:hugs: Awweee sweetie I am so sorry! :hugs: I hope you are doing okay. I'm glad you aren't too uncomfortable physically. :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Went to dr. After two neg hpt this morning dr said I'm having an m/c but the only thing I have is dull cramps but no spotting or bleeding:cry:
> 
> :hugs: Awweee sweetie I am so sorry! :hugs: I hope you are doing okay. I'm glad you aren't too uncomfortable physically. :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I'm fine I just took another hpt and it was an :bfp: again what is going on here.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Went to dr. After two neg hpt this morning dr said I'm having an m/c but the only thing I have is dull cramps but no spotting or bleeding:cry:
> 
> :hugs: Awweee sweetie I am so sorry! :hugs: I hope you are doing okay. I'm glad you aren't too uncomfortable physically. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm fine I just took another hpt and it was an :bfp: again what is going on here.Click to expand...

I'm no doc. But it seems like you would have bleeding if you were having a mc. 
Are your temps still up? I'd go back to your doc. and ask for a blood test to check your hcg levels. Also check progesterone. I'm paranoid so I always make them check everything.
Also a HPT still might pick up on hcg levels even after mc, don't want to b neg. Sorry:(
But if your hcg levels cont. To go up and temps stay up I'd say you are still preggo. Don't be afraid to go back to your doc. Or make an appointment with an obgyn. Good luck sweetie :dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Went to dr. After two neg hpt this morning dr said I'm having an m/c but the only thing I have is dull cramps but no spotting or bleeding:cry:
> 
> :hugs: Awweee sweetie I am so sorry! :hugs: I hope you are doing okay. I'm glad you aren't too uncomfortable physically. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm fine I just took another hpt and it was an :bfp: again what is going on here.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm no doc. But it seems like you would have bleeding if you were having a mc.
> Are your temps still up? I'd go back to your doc. and ask for a blood test to check your hcg levels. Also check progesterone. I'm paranoid so I always make them check everything.
> Also a HPT still might pick up on hcg levels even after mc, don't want to b neg. Sorry:(
> But if your hcg levels cont. To go up and temps stay up I'd say you are still preggo. Don't be afraid to go back to your doc. Or make an appointment with an obgyn. Good luck sweetie :dust:Click to expand...

Oh I did made another app for tomorrow so then I'm taking it easy my temp went down but still above the cover line


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Went to dr. After two neg hpt this morning dr said I'm having an m/c but the only thing I have is dull cramps but no spotting or bleeding:cry:
> 
> :hugs: Awweee sweetie I am so sorry! :hugs: I hope you are doing okay. I'm glad you aren't too uncomfortable physically. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm fine I just took another hpt and it was an :bfp: again what is going on here.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm no doc. But it seems like you would have bleeding if you were having a mc.
> Are your temps still up? I'd go back to your doc. and ask for a blood test to check your hcg levels. Also check progesterone. I'm paranoid so I always make them check everything.
> Also a HPT still might pick up on hcg levels even after mc, don't want to b neg. Sorry:(
> But if your hcg levels cont. To go up and temps stay up I'd say you are still preggo. Don't be afraid to go back to your doc. Or make an appointment with an obgyn. Good luck sweetie :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I did made another app for tomorrow so then I'm taking it easy my temp went down but still above the cover lineClick to expand...

*Hotpink*, I'm sure you're worried not knowing what's going on! I hope they can give you some answers tomorrow that will make you feel more comfortable.

I agree with what *Tallmom2b* is saying about the blood hCG levels and checking progesterone. That's what I'm looking into this cycle, after 2 early MC. If you levels are low, they can give you a prescription for it.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Went to dr. After two neg hpt this morning dr said I'm having an m/c but the only thing I have is dull cramps but no spotting or bleeding:cry:
> 
> :hugs: Awweee sweetie I am so sorry! :hugs: I hope you are doing okay. I'm glad you aren't too uncomfortable physically. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm fine I just took another hpt and it was an :bfp: again what is going on here.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm no doc. But it seems like you would have bleeding if you were having a mc.
> Are your temps still up? I'd go back to your doc. and ask for a blood test to check your hcg levels. Also check progesterone. I'm paranoid so I always make them check everything.
> Also a HPT still might pick up on hcg levels even after mc, don't want to b neg. Sorry:(
> But if your hcg levels cont. To go up and temps stay up I'd say you are still preggo. Don't be afraid to go back to your doc. Or make an appointment with an obgyn. Good luck sweetie :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I did made another app for tomorrow so then I'm taking it easy my temp went down but still above the cover lineClick to expand...

I hope everything turns out okay. :hugs:


----------



## mammag

Aww, I'm so so sorry Pink, It's so scary not knowing what's going on. I really really hope it winds up working out. :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

Thanks ladies


----------



## Kimbre

My Ovulation Chart

here's mine. i just started charting...can my name be in pink?


----------



## tupi

Pink I hope everything is OK for you.:hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Pink I hope your appointment brings good news today! :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Kimbre said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> here's mine. i just started charting...can my name be in pink?

Hi Kimbre:flower:

Your chart looks great so far, nice high temps! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

Well ladies my data today was lower then yesterday I'm thinking I'm losing my baby I'm havicing really bad cramps and now really dark yollow cm...:cry:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Well ladies my data today was lower then yesterday I'm thinking I'm losing my baby I'm havicing really bad cramps and now really dark yollow cm...:cry:

Sorry Pink:hugs: Hope you're doing okay considering.:hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies my data today was lower then yesterday I'm thinking I'm losing my baby I'm havicing really bad cramps and now really dark yollow cm...:cry:
> 
> Sorry Pink:hugs: Hope you're doing okay considering.:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun


----------



## dreambaby

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/323ac0

I would like to go on the list please. I don't mind what my colour is. :flower: Thank you.


----------



## Hotpink

Okay ladies your added to the list 
Welcome


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink said:


> Well ladies my data today was lower then yesterday I'm thinking I'm losing my baby I'm havicing really bad cramps and now really dark yollow cm...:cry:

Aw, *Hotpink*. I'm so sorry. Cramps are definitely not good... I hate that this is happening to you. :cry:


----------



## dreambaby

Hotpink said:


> Okay ladies your added to the list
> Welcome

I got my :bfp: this morning!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Anyone else having problems accessing FF today?


----------



## Tallmom2b

dreambaby said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies your added to the list
> Welcome
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning!Click to expand...

:happydance:Congrats!!:hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

dreambaby said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies your added to the list
> Welcome
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning!Click to expand...

Congratulations!


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Anyone else having problems accessing FF today?

Yes... I had a temp to enter too! :)


----------



## dreambaby

Tallmom2b said:


> Anyone else having problems accessing FF today?

It seems to be working again now, I just went on it.


----------



## Hotpink

dreambaby said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies your added to the list
> Welcome
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning!Click to expand...

Congrats hun ill update you on the list join the January SnowAngels


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Pink, how are you? :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

I'm doing okay found out that my body was saying I was pregnant but really had two cyst one of them brust but I'm doing much better now the other cyst is still on my roght overy the size of a dime now I'm waiting for AF to show up to try again...


----------



## Kimbre

Hotpink:hope that you feel better soon. i had those and they hurt!

dreambaby: congrats!


----------



## mammag

Hotpink said:


> I'm doing okay found out that my body was saying I was pregnant but really had two cyst one of them brust but I'm doing much better now the other cyst is still on my roght overy the size of a dime now I'm waiting for AF to show up to try again...

Sorry Pink :hugs: :(


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> I'm doing okay found out that my body was saying I was pregnant but really had two cyst one of them brust but I'm doing much better now the other cyst is still on my roght overy the size of a dime now I'm waiting for AF to show up to try again...

I'm sorry pink, I hope AF comes soon for you so u can try again!
Will the cysts go awy on there own? Do you have to have them removed. I think this maybe the delays the reading I did for you was warning you of?

My body is on idle, no O, no AF :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing okay found out that my body was saying I was pregnant but really had two cyst one of them brust but I'm doing much better now the other cyst is still on my roght overy the size of a dime now I'm waiting for AF to show up to try again...
> 
> I'm sorry pink, I hope AF comes soon for you so u can try again!
> Will the cysts go awy on there own? Do you have to have them removed. I think this maybe the delays the reading I did for you was warning you of?
> 
> My body is on idle, no O, no AF :shrug:Click to expand...

You think you can do another reading for me hun I really need it now...?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> You think you can do another reading for me hun I really need it now...?

Most definitley, I'll do one after I get home from work tomorrow. Message me your question. I'm off to bed. Have a good night:)


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> You think you can do another reading for me hun I really need it now...?
> 
> Most definitley, I'll do one after I get home from work tomorrow. Message me your question. I'm off to bed. Have a good night:)Click to expand...

Okay hun pming you now goodnight


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> You think you can do another reading for me hun I really need it now...?
> 
> Most definitley, I'll do one after I get home from work tomorrow. Message me your question. I'm off to bed. Have a good night:)Click to expand...

Can you do a reading for me Tallmom, pretty please?


----------



## Hispirits

oh, hotpink :hugs: hope your ok. :kiss:


----------



## Tallmom2b

I updated my chart and it's still wacky. :wacko:

Word of the day today is: *PATIENCE*

:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oh mammag! :sex::sex::sex: It looks like your about to O!!!:thumbup:
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LittleBird

Ladies, had a weird spike in temp this weekend. Thought it might be ovulation, but I am pretty sure I haven't and I'm just waiting to see what will happen. I have heard that ovulation can be delayed on Clomid, so I'm hoping it doesn't have that much of an effect!


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> Oh mammag! :sex::sex::sex: It looks like your about to O!!!:thumbup:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know!!! So excited! Definitely going to O tomorrow!! And I've done everything right, even getting a bunch of beautifully perfect EWCM. And I've BD'd every other day since CD 4 and every day since CD 8 and will again tonight and tomorrow. Feel like I'm doing everything perfectly this month, I know I say this every month, lol, but I believe in the power of PMA and this IS going to be my month!!!


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> I updated my chart and it's still wacky. :wacko:
> 
> Word of the day today is: *PATIENCE*
> 
> :dust:

comparing this cycle to the previous two, it is wacky, what have you done different this month?
xxxx


----------



## Hotpink

Hispirits said:


> oh, hotpink :hugs: hope your ok. :kiss:

I'm doing okay thanks hun...


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Oh mammag! :sex::sex::sex: It looks like your about to O!!!:thumbup:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know!!! So excited! Definitely going to O tomorrow!! And I've done everything right, even getting a bunch of beautifully perfect EWCM. And I've BD'd every other day since CD 4 and every day since CD 8 and will again tonight and tomorrow. Feel like I'm doing everything perfectly this month, I know I say this every month, lol, but I believe in the power of PMA and this IS going to be my month!!!Click to expand...


Fingers x'd for you!! I'll be chart stalking you:winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> I updated my chart and it's still wacky. :wacko:
> 
> Word of the day today is: *PATIENCE*
> 
> :dust:
> 
> comparing this cycle to the previous two, it is wacky, what have you done different this month?
> xxxxClick to expand...

I think it's the fertilaid, I really do. But it says it takes 3 mo. to take effect. So I think my body is in the process of adjusting. I feel better, my mind is clearer and I feel less bummed and blah everyday. I'm almost done with my first month supply. I have a friend who is a nurse and she said it does take at least a few months for herbs to do what they are supposed to. [-o&lt;


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Ladies, had a weird spike in temp this weekend. Thought it might be ovulation, but I am pretty sure I haven't and I'm just waiting to see what will happen. I have heard that ovulation can be delayed on Clomid, so I'm hoping it doesn't have that much of an effect!

I think your body was gearing up to O, but hasn't yet. Is this your first cycle on clomid? If it is I wouldn't be surprised if your body was like, *WHOA! WHAT THE F WAS THAT! AHH UMMM, WHERE WAS I?* :haha: 

I know that's what my body is doing *DERRRRR, DUHHH UMMM WHATS OVULATION? DER...* (I can't believe it's come to me picking on my reproductive system) :rofl:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, had a weird spike in temp this weekend. Thought it might be ovulation, but I am pretty sure I haven't and I'm just waiting to see what will happen. I have heard that ovulation can be delayed on Clomid, so I'm hoping it doesn't have that much of an effect!
> 
> I think your body was gearing up to O, but hasn't yet. Is this your first cycle on clomid? If it is I wouldn't be surprised if your body was like, *WHOA! WHAT THE F WAS THAT! AHH UMMM, WHERE WAS I?* :haha:
> 
> I know that's what my body is doing *DERRRRR, DUHHH UMMM WHATS OVULATION? DER...* (I can't believe it's come to me picking on my reproductive system) :rofl:Click to expand...

Well the other thing I was thinking was that my temps were so straight on the weekdays, but maybe because we get less sleep on the weekends it doesn't get all the way back down? I don't know. I have been very consistent about the times. I know that!

This was my first Clomid cycle, so it's probably getting used to the meds.

Yeah! Your reproductive system can't even defend itself! :haha:

I did put a pic of the OPKs I have been taking on my journal page. I think today's is a positive. So hopefully ovulating today or tomorrow. I'll keep doing OPKs just to see what happens there.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, had a weird spike in temp this weekend. Thought it might be ovulation, but I am pretty sure I haven't and I'm just waiting to see what will happen. I have heard that ovulation can be delayed on Clomid, so I'm hoping it doesn't have that much of an effect!
> 
> I think your body was gearing up to O, but hasn't yet. Is this your first cycle on clomid? If it is I wouldn't be surprised if your body was like, *WHOA! WHAT THE F WAS THAT! AHH UMMM, WHERE WAS I?* :haha:
> 
> I know that's what my body is doing *DERRRRR, DUHHH UMMM WHATS OVULATION? DER...* (I can't believe it's come to me picking on my reproductive system) :rofl:Click to expand...

Your af hasn't showed up as well as mine its like you have the same cycle I'm hoping af shows by the 11th


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, had a weird spike in temp this weekend. Thought it might be ovulation, but I am pretty sure I haven't and I'm just waiting to see what will happen. I have heard that ovulation can be delayed on Clomid, so I'm hoping it doesn't have that much of an effect!
> 
> I think your body was gearing up to O, but hasn't yet. Is this your first cycle on clomid? If it is I wouldn't be surprised if your body was like, *WHOA! WHAT THE F WAS THAT! AHH UMMM, WHERE WAS I?* :haha:
> 
> I know that's what my body is doing *DERRRRR, DUHHH UMMM WHATS OVULATION? DER...* (I can't believe it's come to me picking on my reproductive system) :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Well the other thing I was thinking was that my temps were so straight on the weekdays, but maybe because we get less sleep on the weekends it doesn't get all the way back down? I don't know. I have been very consistent about the times. I know that!
> 
> This was my first Clomid cycle, so it's probably getting used to the meds.
> 
> Yeah! Your reproductive system can't even defend itself! :haha:
> 
> I did put a pic of the OPKs I have been taking on my journal page. I think today's is a positive. So hopefully ovulating today or tomorrow. I'll keep doing OPKs just to see what happens there.Click to expand...

Yup, looks like it's getting very close. 
I decided to get the Clear blue digital OPKs to use when it looks like I got a positive on one of the cheapie OPKs. The clear blue ones are more expensive but I only use them to double check. It's kinda nice, cuz i'm always like, now is that positive? So now I have a way to double check:thumbup: 

I still have not gotten a smiley face on my clear blue OPKs :shrug:

Good luck! and have lot's of :sex:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, had a weird spike in temp this weekend. Thought it might be ovulation, but I am pretty sure I haven't and I'm just waiting to see what will happen. I have heard that ovulation can be delayed on Clomid, so I'm hoping it doesn't have that much of an effect!
> 
> I think your body was gearing up to O, but hasn't yet. Is this your first cycle on clomid? If it is I wouldn't be surprised if your body was like, *WHOA! WHAT THE F WAS THAT! AHH UMMM, WHERE WAS I?* :haha:
> 
> I know that's what my body is doing *DERRRRR, DUHHH UMMM WHATS OVULATION? DER...* (I can't believe it's come to me picking on my reproductive system) :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Your af hasn't showed up as well as mine its like you have the same cycle I'm hoping af shows by the 11thClick to expand...

I know, we're crazy chart buddies at the moment:winkwink:
I hope that something good happens for the both of us soon!!

Holy crap i'm bad when the bosses are away, I gotta get back to work!:haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Good idea with using the digital ones to double-check! Wish I had thought of that one ahead of time! Thanks!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, had a weird spike in temp this weekend. Thought it might be ovulation, but I am pretty sure I haven't and I'm just waiting to see what will happen. I have heard that ovulation can be delayed on Clomid, so I'm hoping it doesn't have that much of an effect!
> 
> I think your body was gearing up to O, but hasn't yet. Is this your first cycle on clomid? If it is I wouldn't be surprised if your body was like, *WHOA! WHAT THE F WAS THAT! AHH UMMM, WHERE WAS I?* :haha:
> 
> I know that's what my body is doing *DERRRRR, DUHHH UMMM WHATS OVULATION? DER...* (I can't believe it's come to me picking on my reproductive system) :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Your af hasn't showed up as well as mine its like you have the same cycle I'm hoping af shows by the 11thClick to expand...
> 
> I know, we're crazy chart buddies at the moment:winkwink:
> I hope that something good happens for the both of us soon!!
> 
> Holy crap i'm bad when the bosses are away, I gotta get back to work!:haha:Click to expand...

Lol okay talk to you when you get home hun...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Yaee! Your back in the game Pink! Fxxx'd for you this cycle. 

I'm hoping the full moon will bring either O or AF beginning of next week.[-o&lt;


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Yaee! Your back in the game Pink! Fxxx'd for you this cycle.
> 
> I'm hoping the full moon will bring either O or AF beginning of next week.[-o&lt;

I know right my body was stressed out from the 2 cyst I had Dh got good new from work he's getting an raise and pormotion in August maybe the card are talking about 12wks not days cause he came home in such a good mood it wasn't even funny lol.


----------



## mammag

CP has gone firm in correlation with a temp dip today. Think I may have ovulated today, but never had a positive OPK, and I always get positive OPK's!!! Freaking confusing.


----------



## Hotpink

mammag said:


> CP has gone firm in correlation with a temp dip today. Think I may have ovulated today, but never had a positive OPK, and I always get positive OPK's!!! Freaking confusing.

I hope you bd in time :dust: to you hun..


----------



## Hispirits

mammag said:


> CP has gone firm in correlation with a temp dip today. Think I may have ovulated today, but never had a positive OPK, and I always get positive OPK's!!! Freaking confusing.

yeah it looks as tho either today or tomoz get dtd, :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Yaee! Your back in the game Pink! Fxxx'd for you this cycle.
> 
> I'm hoping the full moon will bring either O or AF beginning of next week.[-o&lt;
> 
> I know right my body was stressed out from the 2 cyst I had Dh got good new from work he's getting an raise and pormotion in August maybe the card are talking about 12wks not days cause he came home in such a good mood it wasn't even funny lol.Click to expand...

I'm glad it turned out to be a good thing!! Maybe that's what it ment about financial help? There was a lot of emphasis on the fact that there would be enough money to be able to seek help.



mammag said:


> CP has gone firm in correlation with a temp dip today. Think I may have ovulated today, but never had a positive OPK, and I always get positive OPK's!!! Freaking confusing.

Maybe you just missed the surge? I think it's possible for that to happen. :shrug:
Hope you caught that egg:thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Yaee! Your back in the game Pink! Fxxx'd for you this cycle.
> 
> I'm hoping the full moon will bring either O or AF beginning of next week.[-o&lt;
> 
> I know right my body was stressed out from the 2 cyst I had Dh got good new from work he's getting an raise and pormotion in August maybe the card are talking about 12wks not days cause he came home in such a good mood it wasn't even funny lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it turned out to be a good thing!! Maybe that's what it ment about financial help? There was a lot of emphasis on the fact that there would be enough money to be able to seek helpClick to expand...

I sure hope so


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey Pink, have you given up on charting? How are things going?


----------



## honey08

look at my chart ( in sig ) its grt,, usually temp starts dropping 13dpo , but :bfn::cry: not expecting :bfp: as we missed O and only :sex: 1dpo :?


----------



## tupi

honey08 said:


> look at my chart ( in sig ) its grt,, usually temp starts dropping 13dpo , but :bfn::cry: not expecting :bfp: as we missed O and only :sex: 1dpo :?

Your chart looks good. You still have a chance(with :sex:1 DPO). Don't lose your hope till AF didn't arrived.
Hope :yellow: for you. :flower:


----------



## Tallmom2b

honey08 said:


> look at my chart ( in sig ) its grt,, usually temp starts dropping 13dpo , but :bfn::cry: not expecting :bfp: as we missed O and only :sex: 1dpo :?

Your chart does look quite good. But your right, it doesn't seem like you timed :sex: around O. But who knows maybe you didn't O until later? :shrug:
If your temps keep going up or don't go down then maybe you are! :)


----------



## mammag

Just got my positive OPK! Not sure what happened, but I don't care! Yay!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hey Pink, have you given up on charting? How are things going?

Oh I'm still charting Tallmom why would you say that. I'm doing good just wait to O. How are you your chart is so crazy right now hope something happens soon :hug:


----------



## LittleBird

mammag said:


> Just got my positive OPK! Not sure what happened, but I don't care! Yay!

So glad to hear it! Now you know where you are in your cycle!


----------



## LittleBird

honey08 said:


> look at my chart ( in sig ) its grt,, usually temp starts dropping 13dpo , but :bfn::cry: not expecting :bfp: as we missed O and only :sex: 1dpo :?

You're still in. Fingers crossed for your BFP!


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> Just got my positive OPK! Not sure what happened, but I don't care! Yay!

Awesome! Crazy how the cards totally predicted that!!
:dust:



Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pink, have you given up on charting? How are things going?
> 
> 
> Oh I'm still charting Tallmom why would you say that. I'm doing good just wait to O. How are you your chart is so crazy right now hope something happens soon :hug:Click to expand...

When I checked your chart the other day it wasn't updated i guess:shrug:
But it is now:) better luck this time:hugs: :dust:

Ya I'm trying really hard not to be impatient about my cycle. But I really hope O or AF comes soon! Full moon is tomorrow so hope that shakes something loose;) sigh...


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Just got my positive OPK! Not sure what happened, but I don't care! Yay!
> 
> Awesome! Crazy how the cards totally predicted that!!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hey Pink, have you given up on charting? How are things going?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I'm still charting Tallmom why would you say that. I'm doing good just wait to O. How are you your chart is so crazy right now hope something happens soon :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> When I checked your chart the other day it wasn't updated i guess:shrug:
> But it is now:) better luck this time:hugs: :dust:
> 
> Ya I'm trying really hard not to be impatient about my cycle. But I really hope O or AF comes soon! Full moon is tomorrow so hope that shakes something loose;) sigh...Click to expand...

Tallmom, do you have a history of not ovulating? Two of three of your charts look anovulatory? Is that strange for you? It even looks like you tried to O this cycle and your progesterone wasn't sufficient, hence the attempted thermal shift which could not be sustained?


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> Tallmom, do you have a history of not ovulating? Two of three of your charts look anovulatory? Is that strange for you? It even looks like you tried to O this cycle and your progesterone wasn't sufficient, hence the attempted thermal shift which could not be sustained?

I've only been charting for a few cycles and they have all been very different. Also, I have always had irregular length cycles. Sometimes going months without AF. But that was before we started TTC. I had a mc last May from a cycle that was about 50 days give or take. 

I think fertilaid was the culprit in this cycle. I started taking it 30 days ago. I'm beginning my second bottle now. I've read it can throw off your system at first until things balance out again, about 3 mo. :shrug:
I'm trying not to stress about it too much. 

I'm also really trying to decide if I should go see my doctor to get a professional opinion. I feel like I want to give fertilaid a chance.


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom, do you have a history of not ovulating? Two of three of your charts look anovulatory? Is that strange for you? It even looks like you tried to O this cycle and your progesterone wasn't sufficient, hence the attempted thermal shift which could not be sustained?
> 
> I've only been charting for a few cycles and they have all been very different. Also, I have always had irregular length cycles. Sometimes going months without AF. But that was before we started TTC. I had a mc last May from a cycle that was about 50 days give or take.
> 
> I think fertilaid was the culprit in this cycle. I started taking it 30 days ago. I'm beginning my second bottle now. I've read it can throw off your system at first until things balance out again, about 3 mo. :shrug:
> I'm trying not to stress about it too much.
> 
> I'm also really trying to decide if I should go see my doctor to get a professional opinion. I feel like I want to give fertilaid a chance.Click to expand...

:shrug: i think it wouldn't hurt to have some bloods done, and blood test will be able to see if there is a hormone imbalance xxxx:hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

hi all! congrats to BFPs. :dust: to everyone who hasn't gotten one yet. i got AF.
also, my name in the list of charts isn't right lol.


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, sorry to hear that! I hate that witch. Good luck next cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

I agree. Then at least I'd know what I'm up against.
Have a good day at uni tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Kimbre

thanks little bird! im going to get that BFP sooner or later!
hoping this cycle will be it! im getting some fertilitea and already have softcups, and going to BD alot! lol.


----------



## LittleBird

I'm betting sooner rather than later. Glad you have a game plan and you're keeping up the PMA!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Kimbre said:


> hi all! congrats to BFPs. :dust: to everyone who hasn't gotten one yet. i got AF.
> also, my name in the list of charts isn't right lol.

Sorry the :witch: got you! :hugs: hope you have better luck next time :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Little bird, your chart looks really good so far!! :thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## Kimbre

thanks tallmom. im use to it by now. so if i ever get my BFP ill prolly be in shock.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Kimbre said:


> thanks tallmom. im use to it by now. so if i ever get my BFP ill prolly be in shock.

I know what you mean!! :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Little bird, your chart looks really good so far!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:

Thank you! I'm kinda proud of it. :blush:

I was all excited about today's temp, if it's the implantation dip. Just hoping that tomorrow's goes back up to the higher levels. Even then, FertilityFriend says that the dip only occurs in 23% of pregnant charts (11% of ovulatory charts). So I don't want to start doing the happy dance just yet.

I was floating around the house this morning and when DH was making his coffee I almost blurted it out to him but then I caught myself. He'd be like, "What's an implantation dip?" And then if it turns out to be negative, I'd really want to kick myself. So I had to figure out something else to say -- "Honey, will you make me a half-caff?" He said, "What do I look like, Starbucks?!?!" Hehe. We just ooze love in our marriage!


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom, do you have a history of not ovulating? Two of three of your charts look anovulatory? Is that strange for you? It even looks like you tried to O this cycle and your progesterone wasn't sufficient, hence the attempted thermal shift which could not be sustained?
> 
> I've only been charting for a few cycles and they have all been very different. Also, I have always had irregular length cycles. Sometimes going months without AF. But that was before we started TTC. I had a mc last May from a cycle that was about 50 days give or take.
> 
> I think fertilaid was the culprit in this cycle. I started taking it 30 days ago. I'm beginning my second bottle now. I've read it can throw off your system at first until things balance out again, about 3 mo. :shrug:
> I'm trying not to stress about it too much.
> 
> I'm also really trying to decide if I should go see my doctor to get a professional opinion. I feel like I want to give fertilaid a chance.Click to expand...

I think a visit to your doctor could not hurt a bit, take him your charts so far and get some bloods done.


----------



## LittleBird

Yeah, there are a lot of ladies on BnB who take their charts to their doctors -- it's good to show that you're informed about your cycle and you're committed to getting pregnant. And then they might have a better idea what tests you should have.


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Little bird, your chart looks really good so far!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Thank you! I'm kinda proud of it. :blush:
> 
> I was all excited about today's temp, if it's the implantation dip. Just hoping that tomorrow's goes back up to the higher levels. Even then, FertilityFriend says that the dip only occurs in 23% of pregnant charts (11% of ovulatory charts). So I don't want to start doing the happy dance just yet.
> 
> I was floating around the house this morning and when DH was making his coffee I almost blurted it out to him but then I caught myself. He'd be like, "What's an implantation dip?" And then if it turns out to be negative, I'd really want to kick myself. So I had to figure out something else to say -- "Honey, will you make me a half-caff?" He said, "What do I look like, Starbucks?!?!" Hehe. We just ooze love in our marriage!Click to expand...

I'll be chart stalking you tomorrow! :dust:

Well, I have a annual doc exam sceduled for the end of June so if not before, I'll bring it up then:thumbup:


----------



## Stefie

Phew! I wanted to read through all the posts before adding my chart....I'm nosey like that. :blush: 
Here's mine: My Ovulation Chart 

Congrats to all the :bfp: and I'm so sorry to hear about the cysts, Pink. Praying for lots of sticky beans! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Littlebird, don't worry about that dip! I bet your temps will go back up tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

Hehe. You were reading my mind! I'm sitting here quite upset. FF moved my ovulation day to CD19! I almost want to go in and override it because I know I ovulated CD17. Just feeling down because my perfect little chart has gone off the tracks and if I did ovulate on CD19 I have a low chance of pregnancy due to our BD schedule. What the heck?!?! Why did my temp drop so much? Implantation dips aren't usually that long, are they?


----------



## Hotpink

Your added Stefie
Welcome to the list
And thanks I feel much better now


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Hehe. You were reading my mind! I'm sitting here quite upset. FF moved my ovulation day to CD19! I almost want to go in and override it because I know I ovulated CD17. Just feeling down because my perfect little chart has gone off the tracks and if I did ovulate on CD19 I have a low chance of pregnancy due to our BD schedule. What the heck?!?! Why did my temp drop so much? Implantation dips aren't usually that long, are they?

Implantation takes place 3dpo hun


----------



## Grumblebea

Can I be add too? My Ovulation Chart (any color) Congrats on BFP's so far


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Hehe. You were reading my mind! I'm sitting here quite upset. FF moved my ovulation day to CD19! I almost want to go in and override it because I know I ovulated CD17. Just feeling down because my perfect little chart has gone off the tracks and if I did ovulate on CD19 I have a low chance of pregnancy due to our BD schedule. What the heck?!?! Why did my temp drop so much? Implantation dips aren't usually that long, are they?

Your definitely not out yet! FF calculates O by the info you put in. You could have O'd earlier too. Are you using the cheapie OPKs? Cuz they can look positive and really they aren't. I believe you definitely O'd though. My point is there is much room for miss calculation so no worries. I've seen dips like that. One girl who just got her :bfp: had two dips. :thumbup:
Look at chart galleries on FF and www.tcoyf.com, you'll see all the different kinds of :bfp: charts:) :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Thank you! I'll be spending time looking at charts today trying to feel better about it. Just wish that it was clear so I didn't have to drive myself crazy... :)

I did use the cheap OPKs, but the positive I got was really positive. I have pics on my journal somewhere, but I'm sure they're buried back a few days. I got positives for 3 days which is the same as the cycle I used them back in March before the miscarriage. The thing that doesn't fit with the later ovulation is the CM. There was a definite change there!


----------



## Hotpink

Grumblebea said:


> Can I be add too? My Ovulation Chart (any color) Congrats on BFP's so far

Your added hun


----------



## Tallmom2b

little bird, your chart is headed back up! Fingers xx those temps keep rising!
:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Pink:)
Your temps look a lot steadier this cycle than last:thumbup:
How are you feeling? Fingers xxx for your :bfp: this cycle!
:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> little bird, your chart is headed back up! Fingers xx those temps keep rising!
> :dust:

I know, I was hoping it would be higher than it is today. I'm scared to symptom spot because I don't know what's true and what's caused by the Progesterone. But I'm feeling really out of it today. Part of me wants to start testing super early and just test every morning, but the other part is scared to see the BFNs and get discouraged.


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> little bird, your chart is headed back up! Fingers xx those temps keep rising!
> :dust:
> 
> I know, I was hoping it would be higher than it is today. I'm scared to symptom spot because I don't know what's true and what's caused by the Progesterone. But I'm feeling really out of it today. Part of me wants to start testing super early and just test every morning, but the other part is scared to see the BFNs and get discouraged.Click to expand...

I know it's SO tempting to poas!! If you decided to test everyday, be careful not to let it get you down if it comes up :bfn: All the literature online says that the biggest/best sign that you are preggo is that AF doesn't come. A lot of women don't get a :bfp: until after 14dpo. :thumbup:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Pink:)
> Your temps look a lot steadier this cycle than last:thumbup:
> How are you feeling? Fingers xxx for your :bfp: this cycle!
> :dust:

Thanks hun yeah I think this might be my cycle though my tamps are not bad at all this morning was really cold so it dropped but that's okay though...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pink:)
> Your temps look a lot steadier this cycle than last:thumbup:
> How are you feeling? Fingers xxx for your :bfp: this cycle!
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks hun yeah I think this might be my cycle though my tamps are not bad at all this morning was really cold so it dropped but that's okay though...Click to expand...

I think little dips and spikes are okay here and there. :thumbup:
I think whatever your body was going through, it's balanced out now. 
There was this saliva fertility monitor I was checking out (ovacue)
I thought it sounded good, im always wondering how accurate my temps are, depending on room temp, and how many blankets were on me and such:shrug:


----------



## honey08

cd1 for me ladies :cry:


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, sorry honey08. :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

honey08 said:


> cd1 for me ladies :cry:

Sorry honey:hugs: fingers xx for you for this cycle!


----------



## Stefie

honey08 said:


> cd1 for me ladies :cry:

:hug: We can do this! It's what we were put on this earth for, right? :hugs:

I just made an appointment with my doctor for Monday morning to see what she says about my luteal phase. Every little bit helps. We just have to keep SMILING! :flower:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Pink:)
> Your temps look a lot steadier this cycle than last:thumbup:
> How are you feeling? Fingers xxx for your :bfp: this cycle!
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks hun yeah I think this might be my cycle though my tamps are not bad at all this morning was really cold so it dropped but that's okay though...Click to expand...
> 
> I think little dips and spikes are okay here and there. :thumbup:
> I think whatever your body was going through, it's balanced out now.
> There was this saliva fertility monitor I was checking out (ovacue)
> I thought it sounded good, im always wondering how accurate my temps are, depending on room temp, and how many blankets were on me and such:shrug:Click to expand...

That's how I way


----------



## Tallmom2b

Littlebird! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::happydance: that's what _I_ have to say about your chart:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

My temp went back up yeah it was just so cold in my house yesterday morning it went down really low now it's back in the normal tamping zone lol...


----------



## Hotpink

Wowzers LB your chart looks amazing hun...


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Littlebird! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::happydance: that's what _I_ have to say about your chart:thumbup:

Hehe. I'm happy about it. I'm not really feeling any symptoms yet today, but the fact that the temp went back up makes me very happy!

Do you think Progesterone would cause a dip like that? I have really felt off the past couple of days, but I don't want to trust it because I have read that people get very strong symptoms when they're taking Progesterone but still end up BFN.


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink said:


> Wowzers LB your chart looks amazing hun...

Thanks! I can't believe you and tallmom both checked out my chart first thing in the morning! :) I love you guys!


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Wowzers LB your chart looks amazing hun...
> 
> Thanks! I can't believe you and tallmom both checked out my chart first thing in the morning! :) I love you guys!Click to expand...

Lol yeup we've been stalking your chart of course... your chart looks awesome hun.. 

Tallmom I hope you can get in to see a dr. Soon your chart so crazy 44days now and no AF or Oing. I sure hope either one or the other come soon to get you back on track...


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Wowzers LB your chart looks amazing hun...
> 
> Thanks! I can't believe you and tallmom both checked out my chart first thing in the morning! :) I love you guys!Click to expand...

It's nice to chart stalk such a pretty chart:haha:
Ive got my fingers crossed for ya:winkwink:


----------



## Beriblue

Could I also be added please? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/339fc1

Any color will do. Thanks!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Wowzers LB your chart looks amazing hun...
> 
> Thanks! I can't believe you and tallmom both checked out my chart first thing in the morning! :) I love you guys!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeup we've been stalking your chart of course... your chart looks awesome hun..
> 
> Tallmom I hope you can get in to see a dr. Soon your chart so crazy 44days now and no AF or Oing. I sure hope either one or the other come soon to get you back on track...Click to expand...

My chart is pretty crazy. I have had long cycles before, this is the first time I've charted one this long, its interesting, I'm trying to look at it as a learning experience:haha: 
TMI Alert: Ive been having yellow cm?! Everything feels okay down there, maybe a little crampy? Also had slight red tinged cm when I wiped? Maybe AF is coming...I'd be okay with that at this point!
I should probably just make an appointment.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Wowzers LB your chart looks amazing hun...
> 
> Thanks! I can't believe you and tallmom both checked out my chart first thing in the morning! :) I love you guys!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol yeup we've been stalking your chart of course... your chart looks awesome hun..
> 
> Tallmom I hope you can get in to see a dr. Soon your chart so crazy 44days now and no AF or Oing. I sure hope either one or the other come soon to get you back on track...Click to expand...
> 
> My chart is pretty crazy. I have had long cycles before, this is the first time I've charted one this long, its interesting, I'm trying to look at it as a learning experience:haha:
> TMI Alert: Ive been having yellow cm?! Everything feels okay down there, maybe a little crampy? Also had slight red tinged cm when I wiped? Maybe AF is coming...I'd be okay with that at this point!
> I should probably just make an appointment.Click to expand...

Oh hun I'm think that AF is coming for you and hoping she comes tomorrow huh idk though yellow cm a lot of pregnant women get yellow cm but your still getting :bfn:'s umm I'm praying for you girly


----------



## mammag

Got my crosshairs :)


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> My chart is pretty crazy. I have had long cycles before, this is the first time I've charted one this long, its interesting, I'm trying to look at it as a learning experience:haha:
> TMI Alert: Ive been having yellow cm?! Everything feels okay down there, maybe a little crampy? Also had slight red tinged cm when I wiped? Maybe AF is coming...I'd be okay with that at this point!
> I should probably just make an appointment.

Well, the fact that there's just a little red makes me wonder. Do you ever get ovulation bleeding? I ask because it looks like you tried to ovulate a few times and your temp just took another dip. I would guess either that or AF coming...


----------



## LittleBird

mammag said:


> Got my crosshairs :)

Love when that happens. Although I had to trick FF by ignoring a couple of temps. I'm very happy for you! :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> Got my crosshairs :)

:happydance: Look'n good! :thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> My chart is pretty crazy. I have had long cycles before, this is the first time I've charted one this long, its interesting, I'm trying to look at it as a learning experience:haha:
> TMI Alert: Ive been having yellow cm?! Everything feels okay down there, maybe a little crampy? Also had slight red tinged cm when I wiped? Maybe AF is coming...I'd be okay with that at this point!
> I should probably just make an appointment.
> 
> Well, the fact that there's just a little red makes me wonder. Do you ever get ovulation bleeding? I ask because it looks like you tried to ovulate a few times and your temp just took another dip. I would guess either that or AF coming...Click to expand...

Ya, I was wondering if my body might be trying to O again, if AF had come on CD 30. This would be CD14 of a new cycle :shrug: Interesting huh?
Fertilaid people said that in "chronic" cases, it can take anywhere from 3 to 6mo. for it to start working. Makes sense I guess.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> My temp went back up yeah it was just so cold in my house yesterday morning it went down really low now it's back in the normal tamping zone lol...

Looks good:thumbup: It's really good I think to make note of temp. in the sleeping area, how many blankets you were using, etc... 

:dust:


----------



## ahicks07

Will you add mine to the list in bright blue? I wish I had known about this thread earlier! the link is in my siggy. Thank you!


----------



## Hotpink

Ahicks your added hun :dust: to you


----------



## honey08

cd1 for me :cry:


----------



## mammag

honey08 said:


> cd1 for me :cry:

So Sorry Hun, :hugs:


----------



## Hotpink

honey08 said:


> cd1 for me :cry:

Awe hun I'm sorry :dust:


----------



## ahicks07

Hotpink said:


> Ahicks your added hun :dust: to you

Thanks....I need it. I just posted another thread about how I had a major major dip in temp today but no AF as of yet. I have no idea if I still have a chance or not....UGH!


----------



## Stefie

Ahicks, you're still in it til the :witch: shows her awful face! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Stefie said:


> Ahicks, you're still in it til the :witch: shows her awful face! :dust: :dust:

Ditto


----------



## ahicks07

Hotpink said:


> Stefie said:
> 
> 
> Ahicks, you're still in it til the :witch: shows her awful face! :dust: :dust:
> 
> DittoClick to expand...

Well :brat:

She showed up just before midnight last night :( Oh well, here we go again!


----------



## Hotpink

ahicks07 said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefie said:
> 
> 
> Ahicks, you're still in it til the :witch: shows her awful face! :dust: :dust:
> 
> DittoClick to expand...
> 
> Well :brat:
> 
> She showed up just before midnight last night :( Oh well, here we go again!Click to expand...

Aww I'm sorry hun :dust: for this cycle


----------



## LittleBird

ahicks07 said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefie said:
> 
> 
> Ahicks, you're still in it til the :witch: shows her awful face! :dust: :dust:
> 
> DittoClick to expand...
> 
> Well :brat:
> 
> She showed up just before midnight last night :( Oh well, here we go again!Click to expand...

Aw, I'm sorry about that! :hugs:


----------



## Stefie

ahicks07 said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stefie said:
> 
> 
> Ahicks, you're still in it til the :witch: shows her awful face! :dust: :dust:
> 
> DittoClick to expand...
> 
> Well :brat:
> 
> She showed up just before midnight last night :( Oh well, here we go again!Click to expand...

:hugs: Gosh darn her! :gun: That witch needs to get her own life!


----------



## ahicks07

You know, I'm trying not to let it bug me too much. This is only the beginning of my 3rd cycle since I had my IUD removed, so it's all good. I figure my body is still adjusting at this point. 50 days for cycle 1, 35 days for cycle 2, so I am hopping that 3rd time is a charm.:winkwink:

Hubby and I are going on a 7 day cruise to Mexico on May 29th to celebrate our recent graduations, and at least now I know I can consume some adult beverages while we're there. :drunk:


----------



## Tallmom2b

ahicks07 said:


> You know, I'm trying not to let it bug me too much. This is only the beginning of my 3rd cycle since I had my IUD removed, so it's all good. I figure my body is still adjusting at this point. 50 days for cycle 1, 35 days for cycle 2, so I am hopping that 3rd time is a charm.:winkwink:
> 
> Hubby and I are going on a 7 day cruise to Mexico on May 29th to celebrate our recent graduations, and at least now I know I can consume some adult beverages while we're there. :drunk:

That sounds perfect!! Sorry the :witch: got you :hugs: Have a great trip!!! That will be a blast and now you can get a little tipsy if you want too:haha:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Littlebird, how you feeling today? I see you had another dip, I still wouldn't worry though:thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Littlebird, how you feeling today? I see you had another dip, I still wouldn't worry though:thumbup:
> :dust:

You always know the right things to say! Yes, there was another dip today. I'm feeling sicker than yesterday, so that's good at least. I used one of my ICs this afternoon (because I forgot to test this morning :dohh:) and I think it's BFN but when I look at different angles, I think there could possibly be a very faint line. So I'll test again tomorrow and hopefully I'll see something more.


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi Littlebird, how you feeling today? I see you had another dip, I still wouldn't worry though:thumbup:
> :dust:
> 
> You always know the right things to say! Yes, there was another dip today. I'm feeling sicker than yesterday, so that's good at least. I used one of my ICs this afternoon (because I forgot to test this morning :dohh:) and I think it's BFN but when I look at different angles, I think there could possibly be a very faint line. So I'll test again tomorrow and hopefully I'll see something more.Click to expand...

Oh hun I hope and praying for you :dust::dust: for the :bfp:


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink said:


> Oh hun I hope and praying for you :dust::dust: for the :bfp:

Thanks! I really appreciate it. It's getting down to the wire and _I want to know_! :brat:

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for sticking with me on this journey. The 2WW is a crazy time!


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Oh hun I hope and praying for you :dust::dust: for the :bfp:
> 
> Thanks! I really appreciate it. It's getting down to the wire and _I want to know_! :brat:
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies for sticking with me on this journey. The 2WW is a crazy time!Click to expand...

I know how you feel I'm coming up on my tww


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> I know how you feel I'm coming up on my tww

Look'n good! Fingers xxx for you!! :dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> I know how you feel I'm coming up on my tww
> 
> Look'n good! Fingers xxx for you!! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank hun I'm hoping to O soon my chart is looking good too


----------



## mammag

I think my chart is going Triphasic!!!! Is it too early? And my temps are weirdly flat? Yuk, I hate the 2ww.


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> I think my chart is going Triphasic!!!! Is it too early? And my temps are weirdly flat? Yuk, I hate the 2ww.

Your chart is looking really good! I agree that it looks triphasic. Especially if you O'd a couple days earlier when you got your dip?

How are you feeling?

:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

mammag said:


> I think my chart is going Triphasic!!!! Is it too early? And my temps are weirdly flat? Yuk, I hate the 2ww.

I mentioned to my doctor about the flat temps in the 1st half of my chart. She said it sounded like I was very consistent. So I wouldn't worry about that at all. Temps are looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I think my chart is going Triphasic!!!! Is it too early? And my temps are weirdly flat? Yuk, I hate the 2ww.
> 
> Your chart is looking really good! I agree that it looks triphasic. Especially if you O'd a couple days earlier when you got your dip?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Feeling very hopeful actually, lots of things are feeling different this month, cervix has stayed soft, which is weird, having EWCM still, also weird, headaches and starting last night, nausea, bbs are super sore as well, and I'm super bitchy and tired, had very strange dreams last night, I died in one and got my :bfp: in another, both very vivid. So Fx'd, feeling very positive!


----------



## Hotpink

My temp is rising wondering when ill be Oing what you think ladies?


----------



## Leilahs_mummy

Can you please add mine to the list?

Leilah's mummy (and purple please)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> My temp is rising wondering when ill be Oing what you think ladies?

It almost looks like you did on CD8? I know that kinda soon, but not unheard of. You had a big dip at around that time last cycle too. And your temps went up and are really even now, which can happen after Oing. 

If you haven't O'd yet, I think you will be any day now:thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> I think my chart is going Triphasic!!!! Is it too early? And my temps are weirdly flat? Yuk, I hate the 2ww.
> 
> Your chart is looking really good! I agree that it looks triphasic. Especially if you O'd a couple days earlier when you got your dip?
> 
> How are you feeling?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling very hopeful actually, lots of things are feeling different this month, cervix has stayed soft, which is weird, having EWCM still, also weird, headaches and starting last night, nausea, bbs are super sore as well, and I'm super bitchy and tired, had very strange dreams last night, I died in one and got my :bfp: in another, both very vivid. So Fx'd, feeling very positive!Click to expand...

All good signs!!! I think your chart looks excellent!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Littlebird, I see you had a dip, how are you feeling today? I hope you're still in!! 

Stay away :witch: :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi Littlebird, I see you had a dip, how are you feeling today? I hope you're still in!!
> 
> Stay away :witch: :dust:

Thanks, Tallmom2b. Dip today and I'm still not getting the BFP on my tests. I'm feeling ok, not really feeling anything either way. I was supposed to discontinue Progesterone if I didn't get a BFP by 14DPO, but spoke to them today and they said keep going until Thursday and come in for a blood test. So hopefully I'll know something soon.

That dip really got to me this morning, though. :(

I put the test in my journal, but the line is really really faint, if it's there at all. Hopefully tomorrow will be clearer, or I'm going to have to accept the idea that I'm out.


----------



## mammag

temp went even higher today! I'm a little sad though as I won't be able to temp, test or even have internet access over the long weekend :( We are going camping, the real kind (in a tent and all) so temps would not work and obviously can't test while peeing behind a bush! Just hoping the :witch: doesn't come Sunday when she is due.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> My temp is rising wondering when ill be Oing what you think ladies?
> 
> It almost looks like you did on CD8? I know that kinda soon, but not unheard of. You had a big dip at around that time last cycle too. And your temps went up and are really even now, which can happen after Oing.
> 
> If you haven't O'd yet, I think you will be any day now:thumbup:Click to expand...

Well I sure didn't O on cd8 but I check my cp 3 times a day this monring it was msm now by nonn here its hsm so I'm getting ready to O cd14 or cd15 and I started having Oing pains 3 days ago but I'm hoping to O cd14/15 :dust: to me and all of you too..


----------



## Hotpink

Leilahs_mummy said:


> Can you please add mine to the list?
> 
> Leilah's mummy (and purple please)

Sure thing hun welcome to the list...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink, nice dip! Time to :sex:!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink, nice dip! Time to :sex:!

I know I'm excited woohoo can't wait for DH to come home...:happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Littlebird

still no :bfp:!?!? Glad to see your temp went back up!


----------



## LittleBird

No, no BFP yet... I'm pretty sure I'm out, but I'll probably continue the Progesterone until I get the blood test done, just in case. DH had a dream I wasn't pregnant, so maybe I should just accept it.

How are you doing, Tallmom2b?


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> No, no BFP yet... I'm pretty sure I'm out, but I'll probably continue the Progesterone until I get the blood test done, just in case. DH had a dream I wasn't pregnant, so maybe I should just accept it.
> 
> How are you doing, Tallmom2b?

Hey, you're not out until AF shows up! :) :hugs:

I'm in serious TTC limbo right now. No signs of AF or O. :shrug:
I'm getting nervous that fertilaid might be doing more harm than good for me. This is now officially the longest cycle I've had in a while. Sucks. :nope:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> No, no BFP yet... I'm pretty sure I'm out, but I'll probably continue the Progesterone until I get the blood test done, just in case. DH had a dream I wasn't pregnant, so maybe I should just accept it.
> 
> How are you doing, Tallmom2b?
> 
> Hey, you're not out until AF shows up! :) :hugs:
> 
> I'm in serious TTC limbo right now. No signs of AF or O. :shrug:
> I'm getting nervous that fertilaid might be doing more harm than good for me. This is now officially the longest cycle I've had in a while. Sucks. :nope:Click to expand...

Aw, I'm sorry about that. I wish you knew where you were in your cycle. :hugs:

Was this your first cycle on Fertilaid? I have never used it, personally.


----------



## AllMacsNow

Would you mind putting mine? 

I think this is the code you need... 
My Ovulation Chart 

If you'd put it in blue, that would be great, please and thank you.

Also, where does everyone find these cool tickers?


----------



## mammag

AllMacsNow said:


> Would you mind putting mine?
> 
> I think this is the code you need...
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> If you'd put it in blue, that would be great, please and thank you.
> 
> Also, where does everyone find these cool tickers?

www.lilypie.com !!


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> No, no BFP yet... I'm pretty sure I'm out, but I'll probably continue the Progesterone until I get the blood test done, just in case. DH had a dream I wasn't pregnant, so maybe I should just accept it.
> 
> How are you doing, Tallmom2b?
> 
> Hey, you're not out until AF shows up! :) :hugs:
> 
> I'm in serious TTC limbo right now. No signs of AF or O. :shrug:
> I'm getting nervous that fertilaid might be doing more harm than good for me. This is now officially the longest cycle I've had in a while. Sucks. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw, I'm sorry about that. I wish you knew where you were in your cycle. :hugs:
> 
> Was this your first cycle on Fertilaid? I have never used it, personally.Click to expand...

Thanks, ya it's my first cycle on it. My temps have been really level past few days so maybe something is about to happen:shrug:

How are you today? :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag, your chart is still looking really good!! 
I'm going camping this weekend too:) 
Watch, that's probably when I'll O :haha: but I'll still be fine with that!
:flower:


----------



## Hotpink

AllMacsNow said:


> Would you mind putting mine?
> 
> I think this is the code you need...
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> If you'd put it in blue, that would be great, please and thank you.
> 
> Also, where does everyone find these cool tickers?

Your added hun 

And the tickers all you have to do is click on the one you like and it will take you to the web page..


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Thanks, ya it's my first cycle on it. My temps have been really level past few days so maybe something is about to happen:shrug:
> 
> How are you today? :)

I hope something happens for you! I'm just hanging out waiting for AF. Not sure how long it will take after stopping Progesterone. My temps have leveled off the past few days, and I was thinking they'd drop when AF was getting close.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Mammag, your being so good! I would be POAS like everyday! Hope the :witch: stays away! I think she will;)

Littlebird your temps still look good. You might not be as many DPO as FF is saying. I AF doesnt show up by Monday and you are still getting :bfn: then is go to docs and get a blood test:thumbup:

:dust:


----------



## AllMacsNow

Hotpink said:


> AllMacsNow said:
> 
> 
> Would you mind putting mine?
> 
> I think this is the code you need...
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> If you'd put it in blue, that would be great, please and thank you.
> 
> Also, where does everyone find these cool tickers?
> 
> Your added hun
> 
> And the tickers all you have to do is click on the one you like and it will take you to the web page..Click to expand...


Thank you :D


----------



## Grumblebea

Someone please help. Can someone look at my chart? I believe I O'ed yesterday (+ opk, 2 peaks on monitor and bbt rise today). Anyhow, does it look like I covered my bases in the bd department or should we dtd AGAIN tonight? My dh is working out of town and has to drive 4 hours a day to and from just to dtd. He is willing but not wanting to make the drive again. Do you think we dtd enough or should we do it again for safe measure??????


----------



## Tallmom2b

Grumblebea said:


> Someone please help. Can someone look at my chart? I believe I O'ed yesterday (+ opk, 2 peaks on monitor and bbt rise today). Anyhow, does it look like I covered my bases in the bd department or should we dtd AGAIN tonight? My dh is working out of town and has to drive 4 hours a day to and from just to dtd. He is willing but not wanting to make the drive again. Do you think we dtd enough or should we do it again for safe measure??????

Hi Grumblebea, :flower:

It looks like you may have O'd on CD14? But i'd BD tonight and tomorrow jic!
:winkwink:
GL, Fx :dust: :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Grumblebea said:


> Someone please help. Can someone look at my chart? I believe I O'ed yesterday (+ opk, 2 peaks on monitor and bbt rise today). Anyhow, does it look like I covered my bases in the bd department or should we dtd AGAIN tonight? My dh is working out of town and has to drive 4 hours a day to and from just to dtd. He is willing but not wanting to make the drive again. Do you think we dtd enough or should we do it again for safe measure??????

I think you did enough, but you might not want to take my advice, since I'm here waiting for AF... :winkwink:


----------



## Grumblebea

He's not coming home tonight so I hope we did enough.


----------



## Hotpink

I'm so cramping really bad wth


----------



## Tallmom2b

Grumblebea said:


> He's not coming home tonight so I hope we did enough.

No worries, :sperm: can live in there for a few days:thumbup:
If he comes home tomorrow :sex: jic:)

:dust:



Hotpink said:


> I'm so cramping really bad wth

Hope everything is okay, maybe it's O pains? Do you think it could be more cysts?


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> He's not coming home tonight so I hope we did enough.
> 
> No worries, :sperm: can live in there for a few days:thumbup:
> If he comes home tomorrow :sex: jic:)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> I'm so cramping really bad wthClick to expand...
> 
> Hope everything is okay, maybe it's O pains? Do you think it could be more cysts?Click to expand...

I hope not those cyst last cycle made my chart look crazy. And my chart now look pretty good but didn't I wasn't feeling good so didn't :sex: either though :( but I guess next month we'll try again..


----------



## mammag

Tallmom2b said:


> Mammag, your being so good! I would be POAS like everyday! Hope the :witch: stays away! I think she will;)
> 
> Littlebird your temps still look good. You might not be as many DPO as FF is saying. I AF doesnt show up by Monday and you are still getting :bfn: then is go to docs and get a blood test:thumbup:
> 
> :dust:

Oh, I'm totally not being good, lol, tested at 9 dpo and today, both :bfn: chart looks really good, but not holding out much hope, not really feeling it you know? I hope I get to see my :bfp: in the morning though!


----------



## Hotpink

Okay ladies please take a look at my chart.. If we :sex: today do you think we have a chance of pregnancy if we do :sex: this late ?


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> Oh, I'm totally not being good, lol, tested at 9 dpo and today, both :bfn: chart looks really good, but not holding out much hope, not really feeling it you know? I hope I get to see my :bfp: in the morning though!

I know it's hard to guess, cuz our minds go crazy during the 2ww!:wacko:
But your chart looks good and I'd say it's a def. Possibility!:thumbup:
Fx for you!



Hotpink said:


> Okay ladies please take a look at my chart.. If we :sex: today do you think we have a chance of pregnancy if we do :sex: this late ?

It looks like you O'd already, but it wouldn't hurt to :sex: jic:)


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink, I agree with Tallmom2b. You'll have plenty of time to rest once FF gives you your crosshairs! :haha:


----------



## Hotpink

Thanks ladies


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ladies:flower:

Littlebird, sorry :witch: got you:(. Fx for this cycle

Mammag, your chart still looks good!

Pink, your temps are rising!! Maybe you bd enough?

:dust:


----------



## Kimbre

update on me:
i was sick and feverish this cycle... so my chart was all over the place. not really caring what it says lol.

buuuttt i got a +OPK early on CD 13....yesterday. i caught it at its peak i guess... we BD the day b4 that, then that night and then this morning. and will tomorrow and the next cpl days to be safe. but i had a negative OPK this morning. so thinking ive Od today. and 1 DPO tomorrow=)


----------



## LittleBird

Ooh, fingers crossed for you, Kimbre!


----------



## Kimbre

thank you littlebird! how are you doing? where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## LittleBird

Kimbre said:


> thank you littlebird! how are you doing? where are you at in your cycle?

I'm doing fine. AF got me yesterday so I'm back at the beginning. I hope I am lucky enough to catch the egg this cycle!


----------



## Kimbre

awww im sry the :witch: got you! FX for you for this cycle!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Kimbre said:


> update on me:
> i was sick and feverish this cycle... so my chart was all over the place. not really caring what it says lol.
> 
> buuuttt i got a +OPK early on CD 13....yesterday. i caught it at its peak i guess... we BD the day b4 that, then that night and then this morning. and will tomorrow and the next cpl days to be safe. but i had a negative OPK this morning. so thinking ive Od today. and 1 DPO tomorrow=)

Nice! Sounds promising!! Fx for you Kimbre! :dust:

Hi littlebird!! :flower:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi pink:flower: hope you are well:)

Kimbre, your chart looks good so far! I think you def. Od:thumbup:

Mammag, I hope you had a good weekend! I'm dying to know, I hope :witch: stayed away!!!

Well ladies, my temp dipped today, had eggwhite cm yesterday and we bd so I hope I actually do O this time! Fx!


----------



## mammag

I'm back, and she didn't, my always perfectly punctual favorite aunt showed up right on time :( I'm going to start Soy tomorrow though and we'll see how that works out, I haven't been able to temp yet, but I'm sure 2 days aren't that big of a deal at the beginning of my cycle. Hopefully the soy will make me ovulate a little earlier and I won't have to wait so darn long to start my 2ww!


----------



## Tallmom2b

mammag said:


> I'm back, and she didn't, my always perfectly punctual favorite aunt showed up right on time :( I'm going to start Soy tomorrow though and we'll see how that works out, I haven't been able to temp yet, but I'm sure 2 days aren't that big of a deal at the beginning of my cycle. Hopefully the soy will make me ovulate a little earlier and I won't have to wait so darn long to start my 2ww!

Ah bummer! Iv heard good things about the soy, fx that will help for you!! 
Ya I dont think missing a couple temps will matter.
:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

mammag said:


> I'm back, and she didn't, my always perfectly punctual favorite aunt showed up right on time :( I'm going to start Soy tomorrow though and we'll see how that works out, I haven't been able to temp yet, but I'm sure 2 days aren't that big of a deal at the beginning of my cycle. Hopefully the soy will make me ovulate a little earlier and I won't have to wait so darn long to start my 2ww!

Sorry she didn't get lost along the way! I hope this cycle turns out better! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Well ladies, my temp dipped today, had eggwhite cm yesterday and we bd so I hope I actually do O this time! Fx!

Uh oh! Take advantage of that EWCM! I hope you do ovulate and catch it.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi pink:flower: hope you are well:)
> 
> Kimbre, your chart looks good so far! I think you def. Od:thumbup:
> 
> Mammag, I hope you had a good weekend! I'm dying to know, I hope :witch: stayed away!!!
> 
> Well ladies, my temp dipped today, had eggwhite cm yesterday and we bd so I hope I actually do O this time! Fx!

Hey you , I'm doing good so far my chart looking so good but no :sex: this cycle but once I think DH was ntnp this cycle to lol I think it was somewhat funny but last cycle was pretty crazy I got my crosshairs and they look so beautible too maybe if we ntnp for a few cycles and just :sex: weekly or something I don't know though.. DH has told me this cycle because he wants a christmas baby and our son will be 3 by the time we try again so I'm starting to go with the flow like if it happens it happens right...

Your crazy chart lol...and I'm thinking your about to OOOOO oh I'm lending you my BABY :dust: to you...get that eggy get that eggy woooo woooo start :sex:ing hun


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi pink!! I think NTNP might ease any tention. I stopped temping for 3 days and now my body is giving O another shot:thumbup: 

If you're still temping you'll still have a good idea of when to get your :sex: on :winkwink:
Thanks for the all the baby dust :)


----------



## Kimbre

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi pink:flower: hope you are well:)
> 
> Kimbre, your chart looks good so far! I think you def. Od:thumbup:
> 
> Mammag, I hope you had a good weekend! I'm dying to know, I hope :witch: stayed away!!!
> 
> Well ladies, my temp dipped today, had eggwhite cm yesterday and we bd so I hope I actually do O this time! Fx!

my temps have been crazy this cycle so its been heard to notice if i Od or not. hoping i did=/


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi pink!! I think NTNP might ease any tention. I stopped temping for 3 days and now my body is giving O another shot:thumbup:
> 
> If you're still temping you'll still have a good idea of when to get your :sex: on :winkwink:
> Thanks for the all the baby dust :)

Yeah I think it would to
I sure hope you start Oing soon hun I got a amazing reading for a July coniece or July :test: :bfp: boy


----------



## LittleBird

Kimbre said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi pink:flower: hope you are well:)
> 
> Kimbre, your chart looks good so far! I think you def. Od:thumbup:
> 
> Mammag, I hope you had a good weekend! I'm dying to know, I hope :witch: stayed away!!!
> 
> Well ladies, my temp dipped today, had eggwhite cm yesterday and we bd so I hope I actually do O this time! Fx!
> 
> my temps have been crazy this cycle so its been heard to notice if i Od or not. hoping i did=/Click to expand...

There has been a change in temp, just not sure of the actual ovulation day. I think you're in good shape!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi pink!! I think NTNP might ease any tention. I stopped temping for 3 days and now my body is giving O another shot:thumbup:
> 
> If you're still temping you'll still have a good idea of when to get your :sex: on :winkwink:
> Thanks for the all the baby dust :)
> 
> Yeah I think it would to
> I sure hope you start Oing soon hun I got a amazing reading for a July coniece or July :test: :bfp: boyClick to expand...

Oh I hope we both get our bfp in July!!! Or sooner :winkwink:

My temp went up a bit this morn. I hope it ks going up!! I'm REALLY hoping that my body is able to O this time. Sorry for TMI but I had a ton of watery cm this morn. So hoping I can get my DP to :sex: tonight, fx!


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> My temp went up a bit this morn. I hope it ks going up!! I'm REALLY hoping that my body is able to O this time. Sorry for TMI but I had a ton of watery cm this morn. So hoping I can get my DP to :sex: tonight, fx!

I hope you do ovulate this time. That would be awesome! Good luck catching that egg!


----------



## taylorxx

Here's mine :)



https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3371ba



colors: Pink, green, or purple :) 

xx


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, taylorxx, looking good! I see what might be IB and ID! I hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## taylorxx

LittleBird said:


> Wow, taylorxx, looking good! I see what might be IB and ID! I hope you get your BFP soon!


Thank you, I hope it's IB & an ID! I think I'm seeing faint lines on IC, two I can for sure but I can't tell if they are evaps or not :shrug:. I'm barely cramping which is a good sign consider I start cramping 7dpo until AF. Good luck to you too hun!! Sending lots of baby dust your way xx

:dust:


----------



## anna_marie

I'd like to be added! I'm not sure how to add the url tho your talking about.


----------



## Hotpink

anna_marie said:


> I'd like to be added! I'm not sure how to add the url tho your talking about.

Don't worry about it hun ill do it its in your siggy I can get it from there..aswell taking a look at you chart..:)


----------



## anna_marie

Thanks!! :D


----------



## Tallmom2b

:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:

I got my very FIRST positive clear blue digital OPK today!!! I have had wonderful CM all day today:blush: I'm so relieved that my body seems to be doing better!
I ran outside where my DP was with test in hand waving it saying, "I GOT A SMILEY FACE!"
He was like, "huh?" :haha:

So my night is going to go something like this: :sex: 

[-o&lt; I think fertilaid has finally kicked in :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







securedownload.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kimbre

Tallmom2b said:


> :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> I got my very FIRST positive clear blue digital OPK today!!! I have had wonderful CM all day today:blush: I'm so relieved that my body seems to be doing better!
> I ran outside where my DP was with test in hand waving it saying, "I GOT A SMILEY FACE!"
> He was like, "huh?" :haha:
> 
> So my night is going to go something like this: :sex:
> 
> [-o&lt; I think fertilaid has finally kicked in :thumbup:

YAY happy BDing


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> :happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> I got my very FIRST positive clear blue digital OPK today!!! I have had wonderful CM all day today:blush: I'm so relieved that my body seems to be doing better!
> I ran outside where my DP was with test in hand waving it saying, "I GOT A SMILEY FACE!"
> He was like, "huh?" :haha:
> 
> So my night is going to go something like this: :sex:
> 
> [-o&lt; I think fertilaid has finally kicked in :thumbup:

OMG, that is AWESOME! You've been hanging out in this cycle for awhile with no O -- I'm glad it is happening for you now! Here, eggy, eggy, eggy! :dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Oh Tallmom love the pic I can't believe my eyes when I saw your post hun... now you get to :sex:ing NOW..Lol.. woopwoop woohoo Yaya get that eggy :spermy: go go go get that eggy :dust: :dust: oh yeah


----------



## taylorxx

Will you add mine? :)


----------



## Hotpink

taylorxx said:


> Will you add mine? :)

I sure will hun...:)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Thanks ladies:) I'll be happy to see my crosshairs:thumbup: 

Pink, if I didn't know better I'd say your chart is looking really good! Maybe your man has super :spermy: !

:dust: to you all


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Thanks ladies:) I'll be happy to see my crosshairs:thumbup:
> 
> Pink, if I didn't know better I'd say your chart is looking really good! Maybe your man has super :spermy: !
> 
> :dust: to you all

Lol .. Tallmom thanks it might not be the cycle for me as I know/feel the :witch: on her way that bleedy B*tch! but I got to say it my chart does really look good I think June or July will be it for me... Now how about one more reading hun...??? Please..........But ill be :sex:ing a lot I guess since my last two readings I got done it really gave me hope/faith but I think DH is still going to NTNP but not for long lol...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies:) I'll be happy to see my crosshairs:thumbup:
> 
> Pink, if I didn't know better I'd say your chart is looking really good! Maybe your man has super :spermy: !
> 
> :dust: to you all
> 
> Lol .. Tallmom thanks it might not be the cycle for me as I know/feel the :witch: on her way that bleedy B*tch! but I got to say it my chart does really look good I think June or July will be it for me... Now how about one more reading hun...??? Please..........But ill be :sex:ing a lot I guess since my last two readings I got done it really gave me hope/faith but I think DH is still going to NTNP but not for long lol...Click to expand...

Sure I'll do another for you:) I'll try tonight. 
I've got my fx for you next cycle:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies:) I'll be happy to see my crosshairs:thumbup:
> 
> Pink, if I didn't know better I'd say your chart is looking really good! Maybe your man has super :spermy: !
> 
> :dust: to you all
> 
> Lol .. Tallmom thanks it might not be the cycle for me as I know/feel the :witch: on her way that bleedy B*tch! but I got to say it my chart does really look good I think June or July will be it for me... Now how about one more reading hun...??? Please..........But ill be :sex:ing a lot I guess since my last two readings I got done it really gave me hope/faith but I think DH is still going to NTNP but not for long lol...Click to expand...
> 
> Sure I'll do another for you:) I'll try tonight.
> I've got my fx for you next cycle:thumbup:Click to expand...

Woohoo I'm sending you a pm now with my question......


----------



## Tallmom2b

It's looking like my body failed to O, again :cry:
I've had the same temp 3 days in a row:shrug: 
I'm bumming :(


----------



## Grumblebea

Got my
today, well I had a faint + yesterday on IC. I still can't believe it. I just turned 39 this week and was beginning to think I was just way too old! Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Grumblebea said:


> Got my
> View attachment 215707
> today, well I had a faint + yesterday on IC. I still can't believe it. I just turned 39 this week and was beginning to think I was just way too old! Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies!

Congratulations!! :hugs: i wish you a h&h pregnancy! :dust:

You had low temps after O, which makes me feal better;)


----------



## LittleBird

Grumblebea said:


> Got my
> View attachment 215707
> today, well I had a faint + yesterday on IC. I still can't believe it. I just turned 39 this week and was beginning to think I was just way too old! Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies!

Wow, congratulations! What a wonderful birthday present! Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 mos. ahead of you! :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink

Grumblebea said:


> Got my
> View attachment 215707
> today, well I had a faint + yesterday on IC. I still can't believe it. I just turned 39 this week and was beginning to think I was just way too old! Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies!

Congrats hun H&H 9mons
Ill update your chart.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> It's looking like my body failed to O, again :cry:
> I've had the same temp 3 days in a row:shrug:
> I'm bumming :(

Oh I sure hope your temp rise baby :dust:
Plus I've read that Oing temp can take up to 2/3 day before it rises again I think its called Ovulation shift but I'm not to sure


----------



## Kimbre

WOW congrats Grumble H&H 9 months!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Okay Ladies,
I need your professional chart stalking abilities! 
Did I O?
My temps have gotten really level/regular after my positive OPK. 
Also I have a sore, achey spot/pain on he right side of my uterus/ovaries?
Temps are slowly rising? No other symptoms to speak of :shrug:


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Okay Ladies,
> I need your professional chart stalking abilities!
> Did I O?
> My temps have gotten really level/regular after my positive OPK.
> Also I have a sore, achey spot/pain on he right side of my uterus/ovaries?
> Temps are slowly rising? No other symptoms to speak of :shrug:

I think you did. I Hope they keep moving up for you, keeping everything crossed for u.
Take a peek at my chart, my o temps have been so different this month,much stronger shifts, I think it's the acupuncture. I can't believe the difference!:hugs:
Xx


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Okay Ladies,
> I need your professional chart stalking abilities!
> Did I O?
> My temps have gotten really level/regular after my positive OPK.
> Also I have a sore, achey spot/pain on he right side of my uterus/ovaries?
> Temps are slowly rising? No other symptoms to speak of :shrug:

Oh, I can't say for sure from your temps, but I really hope you ovulated! Good luck!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Okay Ladies,
> I need your professional chart stalking abilities!
> Did I O?
> My temps have gotten really level/regular after my positive OPK.
> Also I have a sore, achey spot/pain on he right side of my uterus/ovaries?
> Temps are slowly rising? No other symptoms to speak of :shrug:
> 
> I think you did. I Hope they keep moving up for you, keeping everything crossed for u.
> Take a peek at my chart, my o temps have been so different this month,much stronger shifts, I think it's the acupuncture. I can't believe the difference!:hugs:
> XxClick to expand...


WOW! your chart is looking awesome so far! your right, it is different than the last cycles. I'll be chart stalking you:haha: Fx for you too! :hugs:
:dust:

I hope AF comes for me soon at least:wacko:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Now i'm afraid it might be an ectopic pregnancy!! I just looked up the symptoms. The pain is like they described. But i'm not vomiting or nauseous. 
Stupid internet is making me a hypercondriac. 
I'm going to make an appointment, i'm worried. Ugh!


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Now i'm afraid it might be an ectopic pregnancy!! I just looked up the symptoms. The pain is like they described. But i'm not vomiting or nauseous.
> Stupid internet is making me a hypercondriac.
> I'm going to make an appointment, i'm worried. Ugh!

i've had a ruptured ectopic before at 8 1/2 weeks, have you had a :bfp: yet? xxxxxx


----------



## Hispirits

ladies please look at my chart, did i O? i'm sure i did, my temps are really different this month, i'm not sure if its because i got really drunk the other night, or the acupuncture?
what do you think?

xxxxxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.


----------



## Aliciatm

grumb... omg im so sorry !!! wow.. see how something so post can turn into something so neg... im really sorry...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Grumblebea said:


> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.

So sorry grumblebea! :hugs: I hope you're doing okay


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> ladies please look at my chart, did i O? i'm sure i did, my temps are really different this month, i'm not sure if its because i got really drunk the other night, or the acupuncture?
> what do you think?
> 
> xxxxxx


I think you definitely did O. But when is the trickier question. It looks like you May have on cd12 or 13 but it also looks like your body could have tried those days and failed and then tried again cd 15 or 16.
I'm going to guess 15 or 16 because of the OPKs and monitor results.

Hope I didn't confuse you more :blush: 

Fx for you :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Grumblebea said:


> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.

Grumblebea -- I'm so sorry to hear this! :hugs:

We're thinking about you and hoping that you are healing from this experience!


----------



## LittleBird

Hispirits said:


> ladies please look at my chart, did i O? i'm sure i did, my temps are really different this month, i'm not sure if its because i got really drunk the other night, or the acupuncture?
> what do you think?
> 
> xxxxxx

I am not sure what night you drank, but I have noticed that the nights I go to bed really late and/or have something to drink it really does throw my temps off. I usually try discarding those temps to see if FF draws the crosshairs differenty. I would probably guess ovulation on CD15.


----------



## LittleBird

LittleBird said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> ladies please look at my chart, did i O? i'm sure i did, my temps are really different this month, i'm not sure if its because i got really drunk the other night, or the acupuncture?
> what do you think?
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> I am not sure what night you drank, but I have noticed that the nights I go to bed really late and/or have something to drink it really does throw my temps off. I usually try discarding those temps to see if FF draws the crosshairs differenty. I would probably guess ovulation on CD15.Click to expand...

But, the other thing is that your CM hasn't dried up. In that case, I would probably keep DTD just in case ovulation hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Hispirits

LittleBird said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> ladies please look at my chart, did i O? i'm sure i did, my temps are really different this month, i'm not sure if its because i got really drunk the other night, or the acupuncture?
> what do you think?
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> I am not sure what night you drank, but I have noticed that the nights I go to bed really late and/or have something to drink it really does throw my temps off. I usually try discarding those temps to see if FF draws the crosshairs differenty. I would probably guess ovulation on CD15.Click to expand...

i was drinking day 13 the day before it shot up xxx


----------



## LittleBird

Hispirits said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> ladies please look at my chart, did i O? i'm sure i did, my temps are really different this month, i'm not sure if its because i got really drunk the other night, or the acupuncture?
> what do you think?
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> I am not sure what night you drank, but I have noticed that the nights I go to bed really late and/or have something to drink it really does throw my temps off. I usually try discarding those temps to see if FF draws the crosshairs differenty. I would probably guess ovulation on CD15.Click to expand...
> 
> i was drinking day 13 the day before it shot up xxxClick to expand...

Did you see what FF did if you checked the box to discard the temp? For me, drinking alone doesn't necessarily cause the temp to spike unless I had quite a bit to drink and/or stayed up super late. Are you still able to BD just in case you are coming up on ovulation?


----------



## Hispirits

LittleBird said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> ladies please look at my chart, did i O? i'm sure i did, my temps are really different this month, i'm not sure if its because i got really drunk the other night, or the acupuncture?
> what do you think?
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> I am not sure what night you drank, but I have noticed that the nights I go to bed really late and/or have something to drink it really does throw my temps off. I usually try discarding those temps to see if FF draws the crosshairs differenty. I would probably guess ovulation on CD15.Click to expand...
> 
> i was drinking day 13 the day before it shot up xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Did you see what FF did if you checked the box to discard the temp? For me, drinking alone doesn't necessarily cause the temp to spike unless I had quite a bit to drink and/or stayed up super late. Are you still able to BD just in case you are coming up on ovulation?Click to expand...

yea i disregarded it and altered the settings to see if anything changed, nothing. i drank quite a bit :blush: very unusual for me, i don't usually drink, but i have had acupuncture this month, i think thats why my temps are so strange and different to my normal pattern xxx 
yeah, still gonna bd some more, still getting ewcm (may be the grapefruit juice), don't wanna miss an opportunity tho :winkwink:
:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Hispirits

i've put it onto opk/monitor watch for now,which says i O'd on cd15, maybe in a few more days with more information on it i can put i back to advanced. i'm not worried which day it happened on, as long as it happened lol xxxx

thanks for your helpies xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> i've put it onto opk/monitor watch for now,which says i O'd on cd15, maybe in a few more days with more information on it i can put i back to advanced. i'm not worried which day it happened on, as long as it happened lol xxxx
> 
> thanks for your helpies xxx

I think your right to discard that high temp. I bet your temps will go up a bit more.
I stayed up late last night and had a few drinks :blush: and my temp was higher this morn. too. Im betting it will go back down tomorrow. It makes my chart look good :haha: 
I'll discard it tomorrow if my temp goes back down. 
I think I Od because of how steady my temps are. My progesterone must be low causing the low temps. :shrug: so i switched chart to OPK too.


----------



## Maidenet

This is mine so far.... hope this works :/ 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35aed1

Could I have Red


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hello... this is my first Cycle of Temping :).... 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3596da thats my chart, if it doesnt work its in my Signature.

can i have Purple (Its my fav colour) Thank-you and congrats to those who got BFP x


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, Maidenet and Babee_Bugs!

Welcome, and good luck temping!


----------



## Aliciatm

here is mine for this cycle af is due tomorrow.. sorry if it looks bad.. but got a question why is my temp rising i thought it would go down the day before af arrived who knows.. anyways...i hardly temped this cycle.. but take a look if you like its in my sign


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> here is mine for this cycle af is due tomorrow.. sorry if it looks bad.. but got a question why is my temp rising i thought it would go down the day before af arrived who knows.. anyways...i hardly temped this cycle.. but take a look if you like its in my sign

Hi Alicia, :flower: it's definitely a good thing AF hasn't gotten you yet! 
Also good your temp is still up. Fx :dust:


----------



## Aliciatm

so is it suppose to drop day before af comes.. af is due tomorrow but my temp is still rising??


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> so is it suppose to drop day before af comes.. af is due tomorrow but my temp is still rising??

I think it depends on the person, but ya I think that is really common for temp to drop below cover line when AF comes. It might not drop until tomorrow, or maybe not until after AF is gone. OR maybe your pregnant and it will keep going up! :thumbup:


----------



## Aliciatm

i hope its a bfp comming we will see though... maybe af will come tomorrow... having some tiny cramping but not much....


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> i hope its a bfp comming we will see though... maybe af will come tomorrow... having some tiny cramping but not much....

Fx for you! I hope AF stays away:)


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks so much.. really means a lot.. pretty sure af is comming though idk we will see tomorrow...


----------



## LittleBird

Alicia, I agree with everything Tallmom2b is saying. That's the thing about charts, they usually make more sense after the fact. :)

I hope that you'll be getting your BFP and temps will stay high!

AFM: I got today's temp and it is back down at my coverline. :(

I had IUI on Thursday, hCG trigger on Wednesday so I know I ovulated. I had to override ovulation day on FF because it can't anticipate ovulation when you trigger. I'm feeling kinda negative about this cycle though, because my temps are not supposed to drop like this at 3DPIUI -- it's definitely too early for an implantation dip... I started taking my Progesterone last night so hopefully temps will go back up and stay there!


----------



## Aliciatm

well i guess i will know tomorrow if af is gonna show... doing a little dance and hoping she doesnt show


----------



## Kimbre

FX for you alicia my temp drops the morning of my AF.


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i've put it onto opk/monitor watch for now,which says i O'd on cd15, maybe in a few more days with more information on it i can put i back to advanced. i'm not worried which day it happened on, as long as it happened lol xxxx
> 
> thanks for your helpies xxx
> 
> I think your right to discard that high temp. I bet your temps will go up a bit more.
> I stayed up late last night and had a few drinks :blush: and my temp was higher this morn. too. Im betting it will go back down tomorrow. It makes my chart look good :haha:
> I'll discard it tomorrow if my temp goes back down.
> I think I Od because of how steady my temps are. My progesterone must be low causing the low temps. :shrug: so i switched chart to OPK too.Click to expand...

your still looking good hun!
i put my settings back on advanced today and it gave me my crosshairs, i put the disregarded temp back in too.
i was wondering if i popped to ovulations out :shrug:one after the other, i hope thats the case more chance for a bfp:haha:
xxxxxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hispirits said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hispirits said:
> 
> 
> i've put it onto opk/monitor watch for now,which says i O'd on cd15, maybe in a few more days with more information on it i can put i back to advanced. i'm not worried which day it happened on, as long as it happened lol xxxx
> 
> thanks for your helpies xxx
> 
> I think your right to discard that high temp. I bet your temps will go up a bit more.
> I stayed up late last night and had a few drinks :blush: and my temp was higher this morn. too. Im betting it will go back down tomorrow. It makes my chart look good :haha:
> I'll discard it tomorrow if my temp goes back down.
> I think I Od because of how steady my temps are. My progesterone must be low causing the low temps. :shrug: so i switched chart to OPK too.Click to expand...
> 
> your still looking good hun!
> i put my settings back on advanced today and it gave me my crosshairs, i put the disregarded temp back in too.
> i was wondering if i popped to ovulations out :shrug:one after the other, i hope thats the case more chance for a bfp:haha:
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Your chart is looking good! I got rid of that high temp. I'm almost positive it was because I got buzzed the night before and didnt sleep good.
I'm also going to get a new battery for my therm. Just in case the flat temps are cuz of an almost dead battery. 
I feel like I'm getting the PMS munchies:haha:

Gl fx crossed for you!! :dust:


----------



## Aliciatm

No af as of 2:40 pm


----------



## Kimbre

good luck Alicia! do you usually have AF by morning? are you testing? i cant remember?


----------



## Hotpink

Good luck to all of you...

Tallmom2b nice to see dpo on your chart hun looking good

Afm: DH and I decided to WTT-NTNP till March 2012 we want a christmas baby really bad.. so if it happens sooner that okay with us 
AF will be here the 15th woohoo


----------



## Hispirits

Hotpink said:


> Good luck to all of you...
> 
> Tallmom2b nice to see dpo on your chart hun looking good
> 
> Afm: DH and I decided to WTT-NTNP till March 2012 we want a christmas baby really bad.. so if it happens sooner that okay with us
> AF will be here the 15th woohoo

My birthday is 26th December and it totally sucks. Have a spring baby :D
Xxxxx


----------



## jelly tots

Hey there, can i please join in, I have only just started charting since half way through my last cycle as finally found my bbt thermometer, went awol after a clearout.
would be great for all of your fabulous advice etc, and hope i can contribute to all you other guys.x

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Good luck to all of you...
> 
> Tallmom2b nice to see dpo on your chart hun looking good
> 
> Afm: DH and I decided to WTT-NTNP till March 2012 we want a christmas baby really bad.. so if it happens sooner that okay with us
> AF will be here the 15th woohoo

Hey Pink, I was wondering where you were! Hope all is well, who knows, ntnp might just do the trick!! :thumbup:

Yeah, i'm thinking AF will come for me in a couple days. poas this morn. and it was :bfn: :nope:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> No af as of 2:40 pm

:thumbup: I hope the :witch: stays away!! How are you today?


----------



## Aliciatm

good no af its 8:11am and no sign of her what so ever dollar tree test said bfn but not gonna rely on that because ive read and seen where a lot of people only get their bfp on those from 15 dpo and later..


----------



## LittleBird

Aliciatm said:


> good no af its 8:11am and no sign of her what so ever dollar tree test said bfn but not gonna rely on that because ive read and seen where a lot of people only get their bfp on those from 15 dpo and later..

Fingers crossed! How have your temps been the past couple of days?


----------



## Aliciatm

havent been temping lol ... woops


----------



## Aliciatm

its 98.4 .... lol dont know if its accurate but thats what it is


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> good no af its 8:11am and no sign of her what so ever dollar tree test said bfn but not gonna rely on that because ive read and seen where a lot of people only get their bfp on those from 15 dpo and later..

I know what u mean :) I'm still hoping too. it's a goo sign no AF yet:thumbup:


----------



## Aliciatm

okay so my temp is 98.4 same as yesturday??? it went down from 98.6 to 98.4 is this bad?


----------



## LittleBird

I don't think small fluctuations are anything to worry about. If you look at my last cycle, you'll see the HUGE drop the day AF came.


----------



## Aliciatm

Freaking out... lol... im so lost and confused.. idk what to think.. except im hungry lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> okay so my temp is 98.4 same as yesturday??? it went down from 98.6 to 98.4 is this bad?

No, I don't think that's bad, it looks like it would be still over the coverline. Was today's temp a waking temp?


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to all of you...
> 
> Tallmom2b nice to see dpo on your chart hun looking good
> 
> Afm: DH and I decided to WTT-NTNP till March 2012 we want a christmas baby really bad.. so if it happens sooner that okay with us
> AF will be here the 15th woohoo
> 
> Hey Pink, I was wondering where you were! Hope all is well, who knows, ntnp might just do the trick!! :thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, i'm thinking AF will come for me in a couple days. poas this morn. and it was :bfn: :nope:Click to expand...

I think it will too... I'm finally having cramps but I'm very happy today DH and been I married for 3 years today happy anniversary to us...

Hope af don't show but I'm thinking july is your month hun fertilitaid is finallt working for you...


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> I think it will too... I'm finally having cramps but I'm very happy today DH and been I married for 3 years today happy anniversary to us...
> 
> Hope af don't show but I'm thinking july is your month hun fertilitaid is finallt working for you...

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!! Have a great day! :hugs::kiss:


...I kinda feel like July is my month too :winkwink:


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink, happy anniversary!

Tallmom2b, your cycle looks like it's really evened out. And it's steadily going up... I hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## Aliciatm

no.. i retested after laying there for about a few hours


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> no.. i retested after laying there for about a few hours

Hmmm, that may not be a completely accurate reading. If AF doesnt show by tomorrow morn. Take your temp. Before you get up or move around too much. That temp will give a better idea of what your body is doing.

You may have Od later than you thought too. Maybe your not as many DPO as you thought;)

Fx! :dust:


----------



## Hotpink

Thank you ladies mmmm i wonder what we'll be doing tonight :)


----------



## Katie blue

Can u please add my chart :)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

First month charting and so confused, had cramps last two days but my temps aren't showing a rise yet, do you think my body tried to o but didn't? I am usually pretty good at taking my temp at the same time and if I don't I use the adjuster.


----------



## LittleBird

Hey Katie -- you're not giving us the code to share you chart. If you go to "Sharing" on the top menu, then under "Charting Home Page" there's a "Get Code" link. That is the address you use to show other people your chart.


----------



## Katie blue

Thanks :) hopefully this works:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3581e1


----------



## jelly tots

can you please add my chart, think my post got a bit lost.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/357985/

happy anniversary for yesterday hotpink, hope you had a fab day.

fx for you alicia


----------



## BridieChild

Hi ladies, could you add my chart to the list please!
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## ScooterKat

Please add my chart too!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35343f


----------



## Hotpink

ladies ill add you all tomorrow I'm going back to bed it 3 in the morning here still just got up to pee and had to check my threads


----------



## Hotpink

Okay ladies I get you added to the list now

Welcome to the newbies


----------



## Snip

Me too plz :happydance:


----------



## Hotpink

Snip said:


> Me too plz :happydance:

Just added you hun


----------



## LittleBird

Snip said:


> Me too plz :happydance:

Wow, Snip -- nice chart! When are you going to test?


----------



## jelly tots

i have no idea what the charts are supposed to look like in 'ideal' conditions, could someone please give me some pointers?
i know it will help more when ive got a couple more weeks on mine, for may's cycle it all goes way down, for this one i had it go up, then crash and now back up again. is this normal?


----------



## LittleBird

jelly tots said:


> i have no idea what the charts are supposed to look like in 'ideal' conditions, could someone please give me some pointers?
> i know it will help more when ive got a couple more weeks on mine, for may's cycle it all goes way down, for this one i had it go up, then crash and now back up again. is this normal?

I don't see your chart on your FF page, just the ticker. Can you change the settings so we can see your chart?


----------



## jelly tots

ooops, must have done something by accident, one mo


----------



## jelly tots

My Ovulation Chart
does this work?


----------



## LittleBird

Yep, I can see it now. I think it's too early in your cycle, you probably ovulate CD22-24 for a cycle that's 36 or 38 days long. Your temps should hover within a certain range and then increase after ovulation.

Whoops -- edited to change estimated ovulation days.


----------



## jelly tots

cool, thanks, thought it would be too early for anything to be seen yet, but at least i know what to look out for now :) 
might have a look at a few on here to see what a full chart should look like


----------



## Tallmom2b

Snip, that IS a nice chart! Will you test soon? I have flat temps too. Looks like you had a nice implantation dip too! With spotting around the same time, could be implantation spotting :thumbup:

Jelly tots, are your cycles always that long? Or do they vary? Stick with us through this cycle and we'll walk you through as best we can:)

:dust:


----------



## DSM

hello, sorry to gate crash but - where do you get a chart from? Xx


----------



## jelly tots

yeah they have been longer since i came off the pill, a bit annoying as i used to be a 29 day girl beforehand when i was 15 but hey hum at least they are back properly now :)
thats great thanks, will defo be sticking around, you are all so helpful and knowledgeable wish i had come on here sooner really. although thinking baout it with all the problems i have had with my cycles i would have driven you all round the bend lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

DSM said:


> hello, sorry to gate crash but - where do you get a chart from? Xx

Hi DSM :flower: www.fertilityfriend.com It's free and all the info you need to get started is on the site. Also you'll need a Basal Body thermometer :thumbup:


----------



## jelly tots

DSM said:


> hello, sorry to gate crash but - where do you get a chart from? Xx

i use the site fertility friend. click on the name links on the first page and you can go and set up your own account.x


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Snip, that IS a nice chart! Will you test soon? I have flat temps too. Looks like you had a nice implantation dip too! With spotting around the same time, could be implantation spotting :thumbup:
> 
> Jelly tots, are your cycles always that long? Or do they vary? Stick with us through this cycle and we'll walk you through as best we can:)
> 
> :dust:

OMG -- Tallmom2b -- are you aware that your temps are going up?!?! How are you feeling? Do you think you'll get a BFP in the next couple of days? I hope so! I really hope so!


----------



## Tallmom2b

jelly tots said:


> yeah they have been longer since i came off the pill, a bit annoying as i used to be a 29 day girl beforehand when i was 15 but hey hum at least they are back properly now :)
> thats great thanks, will defo be sticking around, you are all so helpful and knowledgeable wish i had come on here sooner really. although thinking baout it with all the problems i have had with my cycles i would have driven you all round the bend lol

I totally understand, have you seen MY crazy chart? I think AF will be coming soon for me, but the way things have been going I'm strting to think my body is TRYING to fool me :haha:
Presently trying fertilaid, seeing how that goes. :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## jelly tots

oooo it's all exciting with all these good charts people have got going. :dust: all round!


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> yeah they have been longer since i came off the pill, a bit annoying as i used to be a 29 day girl beforehand when i was 15 but hey hum at least they are back properly now :)
> thats great thanks, will defo be sticking around, you are all so helpful and knowledgeable wish i had come on here sooner really. although thinking baout it with all the problems i have had with my cycles i would have driven you all round the bend lol
> 
> I totally understand, have you seen MY crazy chart? I think AF will be coming soon for me, but the way things have been going I'm strting to think my body is TRYING to fool me :haha:
> Presently trying fertilaid, seeing how that goes. :shrug:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

im looking at it but all i see is its going up at the moment, is that not good?


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b your chart looking so good hun :bfp: coming your way I hope..


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Snip, that IS a nice chart! Will you test soon? I have flat temps too. Looks like you had a nice implantation dip too! With spotting around the same time, could be implantation spotting :thumbup:
> 
> Jelly tots, are your cycles always that long? Or do they vary? Stick with us through this cycle and we'll walk you through as best we can:)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> OMG -- Tallmom2b -- are you aware that your temps are going up?!?! How are you feeling? Do you think you'll get a BFP in the next couple of days? I hope so! I really hope so!Click to expand...




jelly tots said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> yeah they have been longer since i came off the pill, a bit annoying as i used to be a 29 day girl beforehand when i was 15 but hey hum at least they are back properly now :)
> thats great thanks, will defo be sticking around, you are all so helpful and knowledgeable wish i had come on here sooner really. although thinking baout it with all the problems i have had with my cycles i would have driven you all round the bend lol
> 
> I totally understand, have you seen MY crazy chart? I think AF will be coming soon for me, but the way things have been going I'm strting to think my body is TRYING to fool me :haha:
> Presently trying fertilaid, seeing how that goes. :shrug:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> im looking at it but all i see is its going up at the moment, is that not good?Click to expand...

No, that's good ;) I ment how long it has been, 60 something days so far :wacko:


Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b your chart looking so good hun :bfp: coming your way I hope..

Lol, thanks ladies :hugs: Im trying SO hard not to get my hopes up. I'm going to test again tomorrow morn. Before my ultrasound. 
I don't think I am, would be shocked if I was and VERY happy :)
This cycle has made me so skeptical.


----------



## LittleBird

Oh, ok. I'll try NOT to peer pressure you into getting your hopes up! :winkwink:

So, do you have any symptoms to share?


----------



## LittleBird

Sorry -- duplicate post!


----------



## GdaneMom4now

You may add me!


----------



## Hotpink

I know how you feel hun af due today I feel her coming no spotting or anything I'm at 19dpo and still getting :bfn:'s

Or

Wait don't reply yet ladies taking. :test: going to post pics...
Okay now can you ladies see anything?
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110615152846.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110615152922.jpg
https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110615152943.jpg


----------



## BridieChild

Can someone please tell me what's going on with my chart? I know I don't have a a lot of data, but surely AF should have shown up by now?

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hotpink

BridieChild said:


> Can someone please tell me what's going on with my chart? I know I don't have a a lot of data, but surely AF should have shown up by now?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Do you have regaler cycles?


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Oh, ok. I'll try NOT to peer pressure you into getting your hopes up! :winkwink:
> 
> So, do you have any symptoms to share?

Well, all my symptoms could be PMS. But this is what I'm feeling: sore BBs, increased appetite, bloating, gained a few pounds, a little crampy, a week ago it was feeling a lot crampy. 

I don't think I am but I really would love it if I was! It will be nice to finally stop worrying about my cycle;)


----------



## Tallmom2b

BridieChild said:


> Can someone please tell me what's going on with my chart? I know I don't have a a lot of data, but surely AF should have shown up by now?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart


Is it possible you havnt Od yet and maybe now your body is gearing up for it? Its hard to say without seeing the whole picture. 

:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Oh, ok. I'll try NOT to peer pressure you into getting your hopes up! :winkwink:
> 
> So, do you have any symptoms to share?
> 
> Well, all my symptoms could be PMS. But this is what I'm feeling: sore BBs, increased appetite, bloating, gained a few pounds, a little crampy, a week ago it was feeling a lot crampy.
> 
> I don't think I am but I really would love it if I was! It will be nice to finally stop worrying about my cycle;)Click to expand...

Well, I'm holding out hope for you! I know you've been waiting through a crazy long cycle and it would be so cool if you caught that eggy!


----------



## Aliciatm

cd 1 keep up with my chart i will be temping everyday at 6am :)


----------



## BridieChild

Hotpink said:


> Do you have regaler cycles?




Tallmom2b said:


> Is it possible you havnt Od yet and maybe now your body is gearing up for it? Its hard to say without seeing the whole picture.
> 
> :dust:

AF shows up once a month, so I must have pretty regular cycles. I don't know whether I've O'd or not, apparently FF doesn't have enough data from me to pinpoint o day.... yesterday was my forecasted AF day and there's still no real sign.....


----------



## LittleBird

Aliciatm said:


> cd 1 keep up with my chart i will be temping everyday at 6am :)

Aw, Aliciatm -- so sorry to hear that AF came. :hugs:


----------



## Snip

Tallmom2b said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Snip, that IS a nice chart! Will you test soon? I have flat temps too. Looks like you had a nice implantation dip too! With spotting around the same time, could be implantation spotting :thumbup:
> 
> Jelly tots, are your cycles always that long? Or do they vary? Stick with us through this cycle and we'll walk you through as best we can:)
> 
> :dust:
> 
> OMG -- Tallmom2b -- are you aware that your temps are going up?!?! How are you feeling? Do you think you'll get a BFP in the next couple of days? I hope so! I really hope so!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> yeah they have been longer since i came off the pill, a bit annoying as i used to be a 29 day girl beforehand when i was 15 but hey hum at least they are back properly now :)
> thats great thanks, will defo be sticking around, you are all so helpful and knowledgeable wish i had come on here sooner really. although thinking baout it with all the problems i have had with my cycles i would have driven you all round the bend lolClick to expand...
> 
> I totally understand, have you seen MY crazy chart? I think AF will be coming soon for me, but the way things have been going I'm strting to think my body is TRYING to fool me :haha:
> Presently trying fertilaid, seeing how that goes. :shrug:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> im looking at it but all i see is its going up at the moment, is that not good?Click to expand...
> 
> No, that's good ;) I ment how long it has been, 60 something days so far :wacko:
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b your chart looking so good hun :bfp: coming your way I hope..Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, thanks ladies :hugs: Im trying SO hard not to get my hopes up. I'm going to test again tomorrow morn. Before my ultrasound.
> I don't think I am, would be shocked if I was and VERY happy :)
> This cycle has made me so skeptical.Click to expand...

@Tallmom2b
My honest opinion about your chart:
Look like you did not ovulate the first month and then went on to the second month. 
First 35days was first cycle when you did not ovulate...had a pos opk = LH surge but no eggs released...so no AF. 
Then new cycle started around cd37+ and you O'ed cd 56-58. the last part of your chart look really great and could be a BFP!

Fx for you and keep us posted


----------



## Snip

Any comments welcome on my chart....2 days late for AF!
Testing as soon as I get some HPT's


----------



## BridieChild

Looks like you could have an implantation dip there Snip - FX for you!


----------



## Kimbre

not temping yet bc i left my thermometer at home. i am visiting my mother 4 hours away! grrr. i packed it up in a purse thingy and must have gotten distracted... i thought i brought it. oh well.

starting again friday morning which will make me CD 7 or 8

just ended AF.

using pre seed this time

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Just a quick update, POAS and it's a :bfn: :nope:
I'll check back in after my ultrasound :)

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi, I have just started a chart this cycle, and temping. I normally have very screwed up long cycles, sometimes not ovulating at all, so FXd. Goodluck to all of you :)


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Just a quick update, POAS and it's a :bfn: :nope:
> I'll check back in after my ultrasound :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

Sorry about that! Let us know how your appointment goes!


----------



## Hotpink

MiissMuffet said:


> Hi, I have just started a chart this cycle, and temping. I normally have very screwed up long cycles, sometimes not ovulating at all, so FXd. Goodluck to all of you :)

Welcome to the thread hun your chart is on the list now I added it..


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update, POAS and it's a :bfn: :nope:
> I'll check back in after my ultrasound :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Sorry about that! Let us know how your appointment goes!Click to expand...

Hello ladies :) The appointment went good. My left ovary looks good and normal with lots of nice normal follicles on it. My right ovary, the side that I was having the pain on, is bigger and shows evidence of a cyst that has recently ruptured and is healing. The technician isnt really suppost to give you too much info, so i'm waiting to hear back from my doctor with the full report. My right ovary I believe is the dominate one and also seems to like to cause trouble :trouble: ouch... 

Thanks for sticking with me on this :hugs:

Hello to the newcomers!! :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Snip said:


> Any comments welcome on my chart....2 days late for AF!
> Testing as soon as I get some HPT's

OMG Snip! Your chart still looks great! :happydance: :test::test::test:


----------



## Aliciatm

so this month im gonna chart perfectly.. make sure to stalk


----------



## Hotpink

Grrr AF never showed up yesterday I'm having lot of cramps but the could be form me being excersing again and back in 2008 when I had no AF for 4 months till DH and I got Married and :sex: cause I excersied way to much my Dr. Said to me I'm starting to think that cause AF should have came from cd28-35 and now it 37cd wth oh well I kind of like it being really active could do that too and I had this aswell in high school being in all the sport I was in I think it was like once a year I wouldnt have AF for 4 months aswell too...


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update, POAS and it's a :bfn: :nope:
> I'll check back in after my ultrasound :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Sorry about that! Let us know how your appointment goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ladies :) The appointment went good. My left ovary looks good and normal with lots of nice normal follicles on it. My right ovary, the side that I was having the pain on, is bigger and shows evidence of a cyst that has recently ruptured and is healing. The technician isnt really suppost to give you too much info, so i'm waiting to hear back from my doctor with the full report. My right ovary I believe is the dominate one and also seems to like to cause trouble :trouble: ouch...
> 
> Thanks for sticking with me on this :hugs:
> 
> Hello to the newcomers!! :dust:Click to expand...

That's could be the reason why you didn't have AF or didn't O cyst can mess up your hole cycle hun that's what happened to me last cycle remember two cyst and one burst on my right ovary..


----------



## Hotpink

Aliciatm said:


> so this month im gonna chart perfectly.. make sure to stalk

To give you a tip of advice hun temping each morning at the same time each day when you wake up before you get up out of bed will give you the best results.. and checking your CM and CP.. good luck to this cycle hope I helped a lil..

And of course ill be stalking everyones chart lol


----------



## Aliciatm

lol yeah set my alarm for 6am... so i will have to take it.. cd 2 started temping today...thanks for the advice


----------



## Hotpink

Aliciatm said:


> lol yeah set my alarm for 6am... so i will have to take it.. cd 2 started temping today...thanks for the advice

Your very much welcome hun.. if I was you ill make it into my day things do to lol that's what I did

Wake up: temp
Restroom: check CM and CP
Then before bed do it all over again just to make sure lol


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update, POAS and it's a :bfn: :nope:
> I'll check back in after my ultrasound :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Sorry about that! Let us know how your appointment goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ladies :) The appointment went good. My left ovary looks good and normal with lots of nice normal follicles on it. My right ovary, the side that I was having the pain on, is bigger and shows evidence of a cyst that has recently ruptured and is healing. The technician isnt really suppost to give you too much info, so i'm waiting to hear back from my doctor with the full report. My right ovary I believe is the dominate one and also seems to like to cause trouble :trouble: ouch...
> 
> Thanks for sticking with me on this :hugs:
> 
> Hello to the newcomers!! :dust:Click to expand...

Hmm... didn't Hotpink have crazy up and down temps and then found out it was a cyst? I wonder if the even temps happened during the healing period.

I hope the doctor gives you some good information to go on!


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update, POAS and it's a :bfn: :nope:
> I'll check back in after my ultrasound :)
> 
> :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Sorry about that! Let us know how your appointment goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello ladies :) The appointment went good. My left ovary looks good and normal with lots of nice normal follicles on it. My right ovary, the side that I was having the pain on, is bigger and shows evidence of a cyst that has recently ruptured and is healing. The technician isnt really suppost to give you too much info, so i'm waiting to hear back from my doctor with the full report. My right ovary I believe is the dominate one and also seems to like to cause trouble :trouble: ouch...
> 
> Thanks for sticking with me on this :hugs:
> 
> Hello to the newcomers!! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... didn't Hotpink have crazy up and down temps and then found out it was a cyst? I wonder if the even temps happened during the healing period.
> 
> I hope the doctor gives you some good information to go on!Click to expand...

Yes this what happened to me..


----------



## jelly tots

Hey there everyone, been having a wonderfully busy day and evening of revision, fat club and then went out for a curry to blow this weeks weight loss lol.

Fx for those with still no af


Hotpink, on my iPhone but thought I could see something on the bottom test in the first picture you posted, could just be my phone though as can't see anything on the oter ones. Will remember to check tomorrow on big computer as will getter a better view.

Glad your appointment went well tallmom2b


----------



## Hotpink

jelly tots said:


> Hey there everyone, been having a wonderfully busy day and evening of revision, fat club and then went out for a curry to blow this weeks weight loss lol.
> 
> Fx for those with still no af
> 
> 
> Hotpink, on my iPhone but thought I could see something on the bottom test in the first picture you posted, could just be my phone though as can't see anything on the oter ones. Will remember to check tomorrow on big computer as will getter a better view.
> 
> Glad your appointment went well tallmom2b

Thanks I think I seen something to but we'll see af still not here


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Hmm... didn't Hotpink have crazy up and down temps and then found out it was a cyst? I wonder if the even temps happened during the healing period.
> 
> I hope the doctor gives you some good information to go on!

Yeah, i'm not quite sure what's going on now. My doc. left a message on my phone when I was on my way home. She said that I still have a small cyst on my right ovary. She is going to call the obgyn that I have an appointment with a week from today to see what he wants to do about the cyst. I might need to go have a catscan so they can get a better look at it. But I'm not sure how big it is exactly. 
As Pink has experienced, cysts on your ovaries can cause symptoms that mimic pregnancy. 
If I havn't O'd which i'm suspicious of now, the cyst is causing my hormones to change, which is effecting my temps. Also causing sore breasts, weight gain, bloating... fun fun :dohh:

I'll keep you all posted as this progresses. I need lot's of :dust: now :cry:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Hmm... didn't Hotpink have crazy up and down temps and then found out it was a cyst? I wonder if the even temps happened during the healing period.
> 
> I hope the doctor gives you some good information to go on!
> 
> Yeah, i'm not quite sure what's going on now. My doc. left a message on my phone when I was on my way home. She said that I still have a small cyst on my right ovary. She is going to call the obgyn that I have an appointment with a week from today to see what he wants to do about the cyst. I might need to go have a catscan so they can get a better look at it. But I'm not sure how big it is exactly.
> As Pink has experienced, cysts on your ovaries can cause symptoms that mimic pregnancy.
> If I havn't O'd which i'm suspicious of now, the cyst is causing my hormones to change, which is effecting my temps. Also causing sore breasts, weight gain, bloating... fun fun :dohh:
> 
> I'll keep you all posted as this progresses. I need lot's of :dust: now :cry:Click to expand...

Yeah fake preggo systom suck too...


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Yeah, i'm not quite sure what's going on now. My doc. left a message on my phone when I was on my way home. She said that I still have a small cyst on my right ovary. She is going to call the obgyn that I have an appointment with a week from today to see what he wants to do about the cyst. I might need to go have a catscan so they can get a better look at it. But I'm not sure how big it is exactly.
> As Pink has experienced, cysts on your ovaries can cause symptoms that mimic pregnancy.
> If I havn't O'd which i'm suspicious of now, the cyst is causing my hormones to change, which is effecting my temps. Also causing sore breasts, weight gain, bloating... fun fun :dohh:
> 
> I'll keep you all posted as this progresses. I need lot's of :dust: now :cry:

Ugh! Sorry that this is happening! :hugs:

I hope it shrinks or heals up or whatever cysts do -- and QUICKLY! Tallmom2b needs to make a baby! Keep us updated on your doctor's appointment next week and I hope they come up with a good plan to help things move along. And most of all, I am sending you lots of baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Stinas

I just started temping. This is my third cycle ttc #1. Hopefully I do something right this time.


----------



## tina.wt.wang

Hi Hotpink, I think this is an absolutely fantastic thread!!!!! I love seeing all those bfp charts. :D

Can you add mine too? It's in my signature. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas
Tina.wt.wang

Welcome to the list aswell newbies to the thread

:dust: to the both of you and hope to be seeing your :bfp:'s soon


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hotpink said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I have just started a chart this cycle, and temping. I normally have very screwed up long cycles, sometimes not ovulating at all, so FXd. Goodluck to all of you :)
> 
> Welcome to the thread hun your chart is on the list now I added it..Click to expand...

Thanks hun :) I got my positive opk and ferning today yippeee :) I just hope ov-ing this early isnt going to cause any problems!


----------



## jelly tots

afternoon everyone, how are we all doing? im feeling more positive about it all today, im not going to stress about tww and all that wanting to test and just go with it. probably helps i have my exams in a week or so's time to occupy me, so if in a few weeks time i turn into the poas monster pls remind me of this statement :)

was talking to a few of my friends after fat club last night, sorry its slimming world but we jokily call it that-dont want to cause offence to anyone, and two of them took 2-3 years to concieve. i asked them what they did differently the month they got pregnant and the answer was.....a handstand for 10-15mins everytime they dtd that month lol. so gonna give that a good go. well not sure about handstand, but im thinking hanging off the edge of the bed in the same angle may be just the same. well ill give anything a go once.

hotpink, had another look at your tests and i still think i can see something. hope when you test again in the next day or two its clearer.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi everyone :). AF came today! Really excited to start a new cycle:thumbup: hope it not as screwed up as the last!

Does anyone know if it is possible to ovulate even though there is a cyst on one ovary?


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi everyone :). AF came today! Really excited to start a new cycle:thumbup: hope it not as screwed up as the last!
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to ovulate even though there is a cyst on one ovary?

I hope this new cycle is the one for you! I'm not sure about ovulating with a cyst... From what I'm reading, it looks like you could ovulate, but the cyst could also affect ovulation. I hope it doesn't!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi everyone :). AF came today! Really excited to start a new cycle:thumbup: hope it not as screwed up as the last!
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to ovulate even though there is a cyst on one ovary?

Well TM2B when I had this new cycle come up and had a scan after I stopped bleeding dr. Said it went away I don't know if he's right or not but he said I had lack of hormoans in my system I would love to here what your UK dr said about it aswell..


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :). AF came today! Really excited to start a new cycle:thumbup: hope it not as screwed up as the last!
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to ovulate even though there is a cyst on one ovary?
> 
> Well TM2B when I had this new cycle come up and had a scan after I stopped bleeding dr. Said it went away I don't know if he's right or not but he said I had lack of hormoans in my system I would love to here what your UK dr said about it aswell..Click to expand...

I'm going to ask my doc. today hopefully. Maybe my body tried to O on the right side and failed then O'd on the left :shrug: Don't know if that is possible.

What I do know is that I had a positive OPK 15 days ago and now AF is here. Which is the correct length for Luteal phase. And the :witch: is really kicking my ass today, well, I should say my uterus :haha: Thank God for Advil!


----------



## Hotpink

jelly tots said:


> afternoon everyone, how are we all doing? im feeling more positive about it all today, im not going to stress about tww and all that wanting to test and just go with it. probably helps i have my exams in a week or so's time to occupy me, so if in a few weeks time i turn into the poas monster pls remind me of this statement :)
> 
> was talking to a few of my friends after fat club last night, sorry its slimming world but we jokily call it that-dont want to cause offence to anyone, and two of them took 2-3 years to concieve. i asked them what they did differently the month they got pregnant and the answer was.....a handstand for 10-15mins everytime they dtd that month lol. so gonna give that a good go. well not sure about handstand, but im thinking hanging off the edge of the bed in the same angle may be just the same. well ill give anything a go once.
> 
> hotpink, had another look at your tests and i still think i can see something. hope when you test again in the next day or two its clearer.

Jelly lmao hun.. woohoo upside down sex that how I conieved my first child... and plus there is no need for handstand any more softcups/Divacups for af works well to hold the lil :pink:or:blue::spermy:ies to your C there is asso preseed and conieve plus you can use aswell look it up on facebook they work.

Sorry for bring it up so late...


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone :). AF came today! Really excited to start a new cycle:thumbup: hope it not as screwed up as the last!
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to ovulate even though there is a cyst on one ovary?
> 
> Well TM2B when I had this new cycle come up and had a scan after I stopped bleeding dr. Said it went away I don't know if he's right or not but he said I had lack of hormoans in my system I would love to here what your UK dr said about it aswell..Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to ask my doc. today hopefully. Maybe my body tried to O on the right side and failed then O'd on the left :shrug: Don't know if that is possible.
> 
> What I do know is that I had a positive OPK 15 days ago and now AF is here. Which is the correct length for Luteal phase. And the :witch: is really kicking my ass today, well, I should say my uterus :haha: Thank God for Advil!Click to expand...

Well hoping you O and don't have to dill with the :witch for the next 9ms fx for you hun :dust:


----------



## jelly tots

Hotpink said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> afternoon everyone, how are we all doing? im feeling more positive about it all today, im not going to stress about tww and all that wanting to test and just go with it. probably helps i have my exams in a week or so's time to occupy me, so if in a few weeks time i turn into the poas monster pls remind me of this statement :)
> 
> was talking to a few of my friends after fat club last night, sorry its slimming world but we jokily call it that-dont want to cause offence to anyone, and two of them took 2-3 years to concieve. i asked them what they did differently the month they got pregnant and the answer was.....a handstand for 10-15mins everytime they dtd that month lol. so gonna give that a good go. well not sure about handstand, but im thinking hanging off the edge of the bed in the same angle may be just the same. well ill give anything a go once.
> 
> hotpink, had another look at your tests and i still think i can see something. hope when you test again in the next day or two its clearer.
> 
> Jelly lmao hun.. woohoo upside down sex that how I conieved my first child... and plus there is no need for handstand any more softcups/Divacups for af works well to hold the lil :pink:or:blue::spermy:ies to your C there is asso preseed and conieve plus you can use aswell look it up on facebook they work.
> 
> Sorry for bring it up so late...Click to expand...

thanks, ive heard of them but never really knew what they were for. will have a look into them and see for the next cycle maybe if this one doesnt work. handstand could be fun for now lol, well will give oh a laugh, could make him do one too and have a competition as to who can stay up the longest :D


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi everyone :). AF came today! Really excited to start a new cycle:thumbup: hope it not as screwed up as the last!
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to ovulate even though there is a cyst on one ovary?

sorry to hear that, but glad you are looking forward to the next cycle. hope everything is okay for ov etc with your scan results. keeping my fx for you x


----------



## Hotpink

jelly tots said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> afternoon everyone, how are we all doing? im feeling more positive about it all today, im not going to stress about tww and all that wanting to test and just go with it. probably helps i have my exams in a week or so's time to occupy me, so if in a few weeks time i turn into the poas monster pls remind me of this statement :)
> 
> was talking to a few of my friends after fat club last night, sorry its slimming world but we jokily call it that-dont want to cause offence to anyone, and two of them took 2-3 years to concieve. i asked them what they did differently the month they got pregnant and the answer was.....a handstand for 10-15mins everytime they dtd that month lol. so gonna give that a good go. well not sure about handstand, but im thinking hanging off the edge of the bed in the same angle may be just the same. well ill give anything a go once.
> 
> hotpink, had another look at your tests and i still think i can see something. hope when you test again in the next day or two its clearer.
> 
> Jelly lmao hun.. woohoo upside down sex that how I conieved my first child... and plus there is no need for handstand any more softcups/Divacups for af works well to hold the lil :pink:or:blue::spermy:ies to your C there is asso preseed and conieve plus you can use aswell look it up on facebook they work.
> 
> Sorry for bring it up so late...Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, ive heard of them but never really knew what they were for. will have a look into them and see for the next cycle maybe if this one doesnt work. handstand could be fun for now lol, well will give oh a la:rofl:ugh, could make him do one too and have a competition as to who can stay up the longest :DClick to expand...

You crack me up Jelly :rofl:


----------



## Aliciatm

my chart please put it on the list :


----------



## BridieChild

OMG OMG OMG QUICK!! Someone chwck my chart for me, it is telling me I am most fertile TODAY!! Did we time BD right or should we start going at it like crazy?? **praying**


----------



## ScooterKat

It is probably saying that because u had a temp shift, a medium one, and u put Eggwhite as ur cm, so I would be bding like crazy!

FX and Good Luck!


----------



## Hotpink

ScooterKat said:


> It is probably saying that because u had a temp shift, a medium one, and u put Eggwhite as ur cm, so I would be bding like crazy!
> 
> FX and Good Luck!

Ditto...


----------



## summer2011

here is the link to my chart...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34e2f6


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well i wonder if Today is the Day i Get my LH Surge Hmmmmmmmmmm.... Not looking hopeful on my OPK's... I soooooooo badly want to be in that 2ww lol... Saying that ill get in it and it will drive me mad hahaha x


----------



## Hispirits

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi everyone :). AF came today! Really excited to start a new cycle:thumbup: hope it not as screwed up as the last!
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to ovulate even though there is a cyst on one ovary?

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

i'm so pleased for you hun, a nice fresh start. i think you can O still with a cycst. i'm really pleased things are sorting themselfs out. xxxxx

:hugs:


----------



## BridieChild

I think I've got it figured - even with no CH to tell me, is it possible that I'm only just ovulating now??


----------



## Aliciatm

can someone look at my chart my temp dipped today is this normal im only on cd 5.


----------



## LittleBird

Alicia, it will probably take a few more days to see what is happening, but I would say it's normal. The bigger question will be when it raises and you're wondering if that means you ovulated.


----------



## BridieChild

Got my CH this morning! Turns out I o'd on CD31 - hoping we timed BD right!

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hotpink

Now can you see it or am I going crazy...

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110619151354.jpg


----------



## MiissMuffet

I cant see anything sorry hun :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

1dpo today. Obsessing over my chart lol. temp rise this morning so that's a good start :dance:


----------



## Kimbre

tallmom you deff can O with a cyst on your ovary. i have had them and my cousin did and actually the doc said she got pregnant with an egg that came out of the ovary with the cyst lol.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Kimbre said:


> tallmom you deff can O with a cyst on your ovary. i have had them and my cousin did and actually the doc said she got pregnant with an egg that came out of the ovary with the cyst lol.

Thanks for telling me that!! :hugs: It really seemed like I did. That was my number one question for the doctor when I finally get to speak with her. But my appointment with my fertility doctor is this Thursday :happydance: I'm really excited to show him the chart from my crazy long cycle and see what he thinks.

I'm SO hoping that this cycle is normal. I've never charted a normal cycle before. [-o&lt;


----------



## Tallmom2b

MiissMuffet said:


> 1dpo today. Obsessing over my chart lol. temp rise this morning so that's a good start :dance:

Your chart looks great!! Looks like you O'd and you :sex: enough and then some! :haha: I've got my fx for you!!! And I'll be chart stalking you:laugh2:

:dust:


----------



## EmmaRhiannon

mine is in my sig.
Not sure how to put it so you can add it?

haven't started temping yet.
need a thermometer first LOL


----------



## Kimbre

Tallmom2b said:


> Kimbre said:
> 
> 
> tallmom you deff can O with a cyst on your ovary. i have had them and my cousin did and actually the doc said she got pregnant with an egg that came out of the ovary with the cyst lol.
> 
> Thanks for telling me that!! :hugs: It really seemed like I did. That was my number one question for the doctor when I finally get to speak with her. But my appointment with my fertility doctor is this Thursday :happydance: I'm really excited to show him the chart from my crazy long cycle and see what he thinks.
> 
> I'm SO hoping that this cycle is normal. I've never charted a normal cycle before. [-o&lt;Click to expand...

anytime=) FX for you!


----------



## jelly tots

Hotpink said:


> Now can you see it or am I going crazy...
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110619151354.jpg

I'm sure i can see something when i tilt my screen, can you see something and is it clearer that the last one you did?


----------



## Hotpink

jelly tots said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Now can you see it or am I going crazy...
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/20110619151354.jpg
> 
> I'm sure i can see something when i tilt my screen, can you see something and is it clearer that the last one you did?Click to expand...

it there alright I'm going to take didital Thursday FMU


----------



## jelly tots

Hotpink said:


> it there alright I'm going to take didital Thursday FMU

how very exciting!


----------



## Aliciatm

Okay do how do you know when ur gonna ovulate if u have several post opks lol that's what happened last month even though I wasn't temping correctly..


----------



## Hotpink

Aliciatm said:


> Okay do how do you know when ur gonna ovulate if u have several post opks lol that's what happened last month even though I wasn't temping correctly..

It looks like you'll be Oing around cd17or18 hun


----------



## MiissMuffet

Tallmom2b said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> 1dpo today. Obsessing over my chart lol. temp rise this morning so that's a good start :dance:
> 
> Your chart looks great!! Looks like you O'd and you :sex: enough and then some! :haha: I've got my fx for you!!! And I'll be chart stalking you:laugh2:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

My temp dipped this morning but it's still higher than the cover so thats good!
2dpo, totally going slow lol


----------



## Hotpink

EmmaRhiannon said:


> mine is in my sig.
> Not sure how to put it so you can add it?
> 
> haven't started temping yet.
> need a thermometer first LOL

Welcome hun your added hun...


----------



## BridieChild

My Ovulation Chart

4DPO and a dull ache across the abdomen, headachey and sore tatas. Far too early to test, but I can tell I'm going to drive myself nuts in the TWW. Test date is July 6 which I won't make it to before testing anyway. Temp dip this morning but still above cover line. I think we timed BD right but we are still DTD every couple days just in case.

What do you think??


----------



## MiissMuffet

Your charts looking good! that's a long cycle! x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> Okay do how do you know when ur gonna ovulate if u have several post opks lol that's what happened last month even though I wasn't temping correctly..

When ever I get what looks like a positive OPK on the cheapie brand I double check by also testing with a clear blue digital opk, because they are more sensitive and there is no guessing, "does that look like that second line is dark enough..." With the cbdigitals it's either a smiley or no smiley. But I don't like to use them all the time because they are more expensive. Once you get a positive they say you'll O within 12-36 hours. Once you O your temp will go up and stay up for 12-14 days until AF comes then there usually is a significant dip in temperature. Unless your preggers then your temp will stay up or go up even higher.
Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## Kimbre

hi ladies... wondering about a temp on my chart?should i discard? its SO high and i didnt sleep well. got woken up at 5 am by step son and jumped right out of bed to change him and forgot to take temp b4!:dohh: ugh! so didnt end up taking it until 10 AM....could that cause the temp rise??

almost + OPK but only got more dark today in the PM.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Kimbre said:


> hi ladies... wondering about a temp on my chart?should i discard? its SO high and i didnt sleep well. got woken up at 5 am by step son and jumped right out of bed to change him and forgot to take temp b4!:dohh: ugh! so didnt end up taking it until 10 AM....could that cause the temp rise??
> 
> almost + OPK but only got more dark today in the PM.

Your temp will probably be higher if you got up 1st hun


----------



## MiissMuffet

Got my cross hairs this morning. Puts me at 3dpo just as i thought. Now hopefully temps stay up!!!


----------



## BridieChild

FF took my crosshairs away - SOB! Need a chart stalker please!


----------



## ScooterKat

Birdie, I dont think u have o'ed yet....I would keep bd'ing for a few more days....

FX for ya!!!

Good Luck!!

:hugs:


----------



## BridieChild

Damn FF - getting my hopes up and then taking them away! Demon!

I don't remember ever having a cycle this long :shrug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea I can't see when ov would've been either hun. You should get some opks. they will help!


----------



## BridieChild

OK, I did a pregnancy test for the hell - it was negative - and put the negative result into 
FF - and it gave me my CH BACK!! *WTF!?!*

It's gone to what it was before!!


----------



## Hotpink

I have now got me a :bfp: chart take a look at it on the first post


----------



## AllMacsNow

Congrats, Hotpink! H&H 9 for you!


----------



## jelly tots

Big congratulations hotpink!!!! Have a wonderful happy and healthy 9 months.x


----------



## Hotpink

Thanks ladies long cycle but worth it


----------



## jelly tots

aww im so pleased for you, ive had lots of good news today and it keeps on coming, fx this is a good sign for my exams next week.
im really impatient now, i want ov to be here now so can get on with it, has to be worse than tww i think. well bring on a week on friday when should be the day before ov and when hubster is home. bit worried though, can i have a glass or two of bubbly to celebrate my exams being over and it not affect ttc? will defo be limiting hubster to his alcohol intake over next weekend as want the best chance possible. we normally polish off a couple of bottles of wine plus a few single malts on a saturday night in, but wont be having that much, maybe just 1 bottle of decent wine, do you reckon that's okay?


----------



## Hotpink

jelly tots said:


> aww im so pleased for you, ive had lots of good news today and it keeps on coming, fx this is a good sign for my exams next week.
> im really impatient now, i want ov to be here now so can get on with it, has to be worse than tww i think. well bring on a week on friday when should be the day before ov and when hubster is home. bit worried though, can i have a glass or two of bubbly to celebrate my exams being over and it not affect ttc? will defo be limiting hubster to his alcohol intake over next weekend as want the best chance possible. we normally polish off a couple of bottles of wine plus a few single malts on a saturday night in, but wont be having that much, maybe just 1 bottle of decent wine, do you reckon that's okay?

A few oz's wouldn't hurt but a hole bottle no no no sham on you but then again I'm not a big drinker


----------



## jelly tots

Hotpink said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> aww im so pleased for you, ive had lots of good news today and it keeps on coming, fx this is a good sign for my exams next week.
> im really impatient now, i want ov to be here now so can get on with it, has to be worse than tww i think. well bring on a week on friday when should be the day before ov and when hubster is home. bit worried though, can i have a glass or two of bubbly to celebrate my exams being over and it not affect ttc? will defo be limiting hubster to his alcohol intake over next weekend as want the best chance possible. we normally polish off a couple of bottles of wine plus a few single malts on a saturday night in, but wont be having that much, maybe just 1 bottle of decent wine, do you reckon that's okay?
> 
> A few oz's wouldn't hurt but a hole bottle no no no sham on you but then again I'm not a big drinkerClick to expand...

sorry wrote that a bit wrong, its to mean just 1 bottle between me and oh lol x


----------



## Hotpink

jelly tots said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> aww im so pleased for you, ive had lots of good news today and it keeps on coming, fx this is a good sign for my exams next week.
> im really impatient now, i want ov to be here now so can get on with it, has to be worse than tww i think. well bring on a week on friday when should be the day before ov and when hubster is home. bit worried though, can i have a glass or two of bubbly to celebrate my exams being over and it not affect ttc? will defo be limiting hubster to his alcohol intake over next weekend as want the best chance possible. we normally polish off a couple of bottles of wine plus a few single malts on a saturday night in, but wont be having that much, maybe just 1 bottle of decent wine, do you reckon that's okay?
> 
> A few oz's wouldn't hurt but a hole bottle no no no sham on you but then again I'm not a big drinkerClick to expand...
> 
> sorry wrote that a bit wrong, its to mean just 1 bottle between me and oh lol xClick to expand...

Oh okay I was going to say darn you


----------



## Stinas

awww congrats hotpink!! How wonderful!
Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## Aliciatm

congrats hotpink!


----------



## BridieChild

Morning girls! 6DPO for me today and six days til testing... I've been told my chart has the classic W shape after O which is promising! FX!!


----------



## Hotpink

Well hell I got a W aswell and I'm 6wks


----------



## Wishing89

Please add me!! Thanks

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35e11e


----------



## BridieChild

Hotpink said:


> Well hell I got a W aswell and I'm 6wks

Ohhhh - FX for me then??


----------



## Hotpink

BridieChild said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Well hell I got a W aswell and I'm 6wks
> 
> Ohhhh - FX for me then??Click to expand...

I mean its a big W go look first poat though


----------



## MiissMuffet

Wishing89 said:


> Please add me!! Thanks
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35e11e

Your chart is looking good FXd :)


----------



## honey08

congrats :dance:


----------



## summer2011

Getting so fed up with this month!! 14 dpo (according to ff), temp still up (started dropping before this last month) and "not pregnant" on cb digital!! Anyone else have a negative on a cb digital this late in the cycle but a positive later on? Trying to hold on to an ounce of hope here. Not testing again unless af doesn't show by Saturday!!

FX for all you other ladies!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink, I came on here to congratulate you but now i'm worried cuz I looked at your chart and it showed your temp dropped and saw AF came:( Do you think it was another cyst, or god forbid a MC? :sad::hugs: I hope you are okay!! :hugs:


----------



## Stefie

Hotpink, I second what Tallmom said. I hope you're doing ok. :hugs: I came on here to throw a pity party for myself because it seems like AF is going to give me the worst birthday present EVER :cry: ....but my worries don't seem to matter anymore. Are you going to the doctor today? I keeping you in my prayers, love.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink, I came on here to congratulate you but now i'm worried cuz I looked at your chart and it showed your temp dropped and saw AF came:( Do you think it was another cyst, or god forbid a MC? :sad::hugs: I hope you are okay!! :hugs:

O h hun thanks I don't know what it is spotting now


----------



## summer2011

Oh goodness!! Sorry hotpink :(
Hope you're ok.


----------



## Aliciatm

How is my chart looking girls


----------



## Hotpink

Maybe I'm over reacting ladies my spotting stopped but for how long though


----------



## jelly tots

sorry to hear this hotpink, fx its just a niggle and everything is okay.x


----------



## jelly tots

With ov supposed to be happening next week i'm getting a bit excited and impatient for hubster to come home and to give it a good shot this month, and thought i would look at my chart. i find it a bit wierd that im just going between 36.1 and 36.2 the last 10 days. is this normal? i've had a look at a few other charts to try and compare but none yet have seemed as neat looking as mine has been. Is it a good thing? I take it at the same time every day, as soon as my alarm goes off and still half asleep before getting up a good 20mins later after ive hit snooze a few more times on my alarm.


----------



## Tallmom2b

jelly tots said:


> With ov supposed to be happening next week i'm getting a bit excited and impatient for hubster to come home and to give it a good shot this month, and thought i would look at my chart. i find it a bit wierd that im just going between 36.1 and 36.2 the last 10 days. is this normal? i've had a look at a few other charts to try and compare but none yet have seemed as neat looking as mine has been. Is it a good thing? I take it at the same time every day, as soon as my alarm goes off and still half asleep before getting up a good 20mins later after ive hit snooze a few more times on my alarm.

Looks like yu might have Od cd 16 or 17. If your temps stay up id say you definitely did :thumbup: 

Using OPKs make things easier to pinpoint ovulation:)


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> With ov supposed to be happening next week i'm getting a bit excited and impatient for hubster to come home and to give it a good shot this month, and thought i would look at my chart. i find it a bit wierd that im just going between 36.1 and 36.2 the last 10 days. is this normal? i've had a look at a few other charts to try and compare but none yet have seemed as neat looking as mine has been. Is it a good thing? I take it at the same time every day, as soon as my alarm goes off and still half asleep before getting up a good 20mins later after ive hit snooze a few more times on my alarm.
> 
> Looks like yu might have Od cd 16 or 17. If your temps stay up id say you definitely did :thumbup:
> 
> Using OPKs make things easier to pinpoint ovulation:)Click to expand...

okay thanks, will keep an eye on temps, i did do it a few hours later this morning with it being a lie in sunday after a very late night. unfortunately that will be me out then this month if it has happened already with hubster being away, bit of a shame, but at least i'll know more for next month what weekends to make him come home, as he only gets enough allowance from the raf to come home 2 weekends a month at the moment. that would make it 21days until af due from ov unless its deciding to come early this month for whatever reason. oh well fx for next cycle instead


----------



## jelly tots

just did op stick came up like this
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Hotpink

Oh wow that looks like a opk plus to me


----------



## Rustyknutts

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3444c1
My chart  new to this how do's it look please add


----------



## jelly tots

welcome rustyknutts, lovely chart, from my opinion (i may be wrong) looks like you have or just about to ov as long as your temps stay high :)


hope you are all doing great.
can someone have another look at mine? temps dropped again today so even though opk looks positive is it still ov? wee bit confused as thought they had to stay up for at least 3 days?? thanks.


----------



## Tallmom2b

jelly tots said:


> welcome rustyknutts, lovely chart, from my opinion (i may be wrong) looks like you have or just about to ov as long as your temps stay high :)
> 
> 
> hope you are all doing great.
> can someone have another look at mine? temps dropped again today so even though opk looks positive is it still ov? wee bit confused as thought they had to stay up for at least 3 days?? thanks.


I think that high temp was because of the disrupted sleep you had. I think your body is gearing up for O. Make sure you :sex: a lot until your temps rise and stay up. When is your dh coming home? I love using the clearblue digital OPKs to double check :)


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> welcome rustyknutts, lovely chart, from my opinion (i may be wrong) looks like you have or just about to ov as long as your temps stay high :)
> 
> 
> hope you are all doing great.
> can someone have another look at mine? temps dropped again today so even though opk looks positive is it still ov? wee bit confused as thought they had to stay up for at least 3 days?? thanks.
> 
> 
> I think that high temp was because of the disrupted sleep you had. I think your body is gearing up for O. Make sure you :sex: a lot until your temps rise and stay up. When is your dh coming home? I love using the clearblue digital OPKs to double check :)Click to expand...

hubster is home on friday, so still a chance :) dont worry, got lots of :sex: planned and handstands lol :D
Thankyou for that, thought i was going loopy.
how is your cycle going?


----------



## Rustyknutts

Thanks girls I ov on 17th maybe 18th this temp rise is like week before period wondering if I'm preggers


----------



## mamajem

Hi, here is my link https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34d0c4 - this is my first month charting and I'm really confused so any insights would be much appreciated!! x


----------



## jelly tots

Rustyknutts said:


> Thanks girls I ov on 17th maybe 18th this temp rise is like week before period wondering if I'm preggers

after looking again you could well be :) how exciting


----------



## jelly tots

mamajem said:


> Hi, here is my link https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/34d0c4 - this is my first month charting and I'm really confused so any insights would be much appreciated!! x

sorry i cant help as only just getting to grips with my own, as first month of me charting too. fx its a good one though and im sure the fabulous girls on here will come on and help when they can x


----------



## Rustyknutts

I got such a faint line on a clearblue but not getting my hopes up cause I had loads of false positives a few month ago I started a thread abou them I do feel diff though very bloated hot flashes heavy boobs and so tired also headaches so fingers crossed this is my bfp


----------



## Stinas

Ladies...can you take a look at my chart. Its my first month temping...but I dont think im doing it right. Its all over the place. 
I usually take my temp between 12:45 - 1pm...but a couple of times I took it at 7am(too long of a gap to change it in the bbt adjuster). 
Am I really screwing it up? FF didnt give me coverlines and I had to input the ovulation date by overriding it and having it be with my + OPK. 
Thanks!


----------



## summer2011

You need to take your temp as soon as you wake, while still in bed. Have your thermometer bedside so you can just pop it in your mouth. If you sometimes sleep in set your alarm anyway, take your temp and then go back to sleep.


----------



## BridieChild

Stinas said:


> Ladies...can you take a look at my chart. Its my first month temping...but I dont think im doing it right. Its all over the place.
> I usually take my temp between 12:45 - 1pm...but a couple of times I took it at 7am(too long of a gap to change it in the bbt adjuster).
> Am I really screwing it up? FF didnt give me coverlines and I had to input the ovulation date by overriding it and having it be with my + OPK.
> Thanks!

Your temp needs to be taken after at least three hours of sleep, which is why a lot of ladies take theirs as soon as they wake up - you will find your temps may stabilise. I take mine at 7am every day, even if I go back to sleep after.

As for me, I'm 6DPO and have had a big temp drop today, but all my other signs are still there... wonder what that means?


----------



## Aliciatm

Can someone look at my chart does it look good


----------



## Tallmom2b

jelly tots said:


> I think that high temp was because of the disrupted sleep you had. I think your body is gearing up for O. Make sure you :sex: a lot until your temps rise and stay up. When is your dh coming home? I love using the clearblue digital OPKs to double check :)

hubster is home on friday, so still a chance :) dont worry, got lots of :sex: planned and handstands lol :D
Thankyou for that, thought i was going loopy.
how is your cycle going?[/QUOTE]

So far so good here. On cd11 going to start OPKs tonight again. Hoping for a regular cycle this time! :)



Aliciatm said:


> Can someone look at my chart does it look good


----------



## summer2011

Aliciatm said:


> Can someone look at my chart does it look good

I think it looks good for pre o. Are you using opk's this month? If so I'd prob start them now. You should ovulate soon after a + opk. You should then see a temp shift a day or two after a positive opk confirming you have already ovulated. Good luck :)


----------



## Aliciatm

I had a high on Cbfm my opks last month were bad :(


----------



## Aliciatm

They were post from cd 13-cd 19


----------



## summer2011

I think there is also a place on fertility friend to record fertility monitor info...


----------



## MiissMuffet

man my chart was looking good till it dipped this morning :(


----------



## Aliciatm

Yeah I've been charting it on there


----------



## BridieChild

I have an overwhelming urge to POAS but I'm only 6DPO with a big temp drop today... somebody talk me down off the ledge!! :D


----------



## Aliciatm

6dpo is way way to early you shouldn't test even if you got a bfp it could result in chem or miscarriage


----------



## BridieChild

I knoooowww, but considering that I thought I would have been 11dpo today until FF changed my O date, it's so frustrating to wait!!


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

here is my chart so far I oed on CD 16 even though i didnt start temping till CD 17


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wow, what a messy post, lol. Alicia your chart looks good so far, Looks like you haven't Od yet. But probably soon because monitor is detecting more LH. your temp may dip before Oing then rise after O. probably any day now. Make sure your :sex: everyday if you can until your temps rise ;)


----------



## Stinas

summer2011 said:


> You need to take your temp as soon as you wake, while still in bed. Have your thermometer bedside so you can just pop it in your mouth. If you sometimes sleep in set your alarm anyway, take your temp and then go back to sleep.

I have been taking my temp before getting out of bed. 

Is there a reason why I am not getting the lines?


----------



## summer2011

Those little hollow dots mean your temp time is inconsistent. You need to make sure your temp is taken at the same time every day, after at least 3-4 hours of sleep. Your temp is not showing a consistent rise which is why you're not getting your crosshair lines. I would assume since you got a positive opk that you've already ovulated. Your temps are not confirming ovulation because it seems the times are too inconsistent.


----------



## Rustyknutts

Bfn on first response today not looking good :-(


----------



## Aliciatm

Okay I'm freaking out my temp went up but I bd 24-26 but not yesterday, yesterday was my first high on Cbfm and today I got a high too I'm really worried what if I od yesterday


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> Okay I'm freaking out my temp went up but I bd 24-26 but not yesterday, yesterday was my first high on Cbfm and today I got a high too I'm really worried what if I od yesterday

Hi Alicia, sorry hun, it does look like you O'd on CD12 or 13. :hugs:

If your temp drops back down then I think you still have time. If it stays up then I think you definitely have O'd. GL, fx for you!


----------



## Aliciatm

Well should I just bd until my Cbfm says low 
I didn't bd yesterday but I did bd the 24-26 and gonna bd today
You think I covered it


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wow! I just did some serious chart stalking :haha: love it:winkwink:

Okay...

Bridie: It looks like you could have had a implantation dip (CD 42, 6DPO) OR you are really farther along because it does look like you could have O'd on CD31.

Stinas: It does look like you O'd on CD22, your temps should keep climbing:thumbup:

Alicia: Sounds like you did enough:winkwink: But definitely :sex: today too :)

Rusty: Sorry you got :bfn: :cry: But maybe you are having an implantation dip at CD 27 :shrug: Don't give up hope! :hugs:

Miissmuffet: It really looks like you had a implantation dip at CD20, 9DPO :happydance: How are you feeling? 

Jelly tots: Keep up the :sex: looks like you are going to O anyday now :thumbup:

All of you that have had dips, if your temps go back up tomorrow, that is a really good sign!! Often times (but NOT always) after an implantation dip the temps will go up the nest day and even climb higher (triphasic) Which is a REALLY good sign. BUT you could still be preggo even if this doesn't happen so don't worry :winkwink: As long as the :witch: stays away!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Wooooooo my chart ended up as :bfp: :dance:


----------



## Stinas

MissMuffet- Congrats!!

Ok I fixed my chart....still no crosshairs...what do you ladies think?


----------



## BridieChild

Tallmom2b said:


> Wow! I just did some serious chart stalking :haha: love it:winkwink:
> 
> Okay...
> 
> Bridie: It looks like you could have had a implantation dip (CD 42, 6DPO) OR you are really farther along because it does look like you could have O'd on CD31.


FF originally had me o'ing at CD31, which would make me 11DPO today. I did an HPT IC yesterday and it was a very definite BFN. It switched my crosshairs a few days ago, which makes me 7DPO officially. I had my temp fall yesterday and some weird pains in the left side of my abdo, which aren't there today, and my temp has gone back up. I dunno what to do!


----------



## Hotpink

Just updated the chart list please let me know if I missed any updates

Afm:False :bfp: once again dr said I'm Oing again and should be seeing AF soon I'm fime just on cd50 now this is a long cycle I'm having maybe it the green tea mmmmmmm..


----------



## jeoestreich

I will add mine.
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Aliciatm

Omg ff giving me crosshairs I really dont think I od when it said I did I'm cramping so idk I'm all confused


----------



## Tallmom2b

MiissMuffet said:


> Wooooooo my chart ended up as :bfp: :dance:

:happydance: congrats!!! I thought your chart looked really good! I bet that dip WAS an implantation dip :thumbup: was implantation has occured your body starts producing HCG and then HPT can detect ;)



Stinas said:


> MissMuffet- Congrats!!
> 
> Ok I fixed my chart....still no crosshairs...what do you ladies think?

I think you O'd CD 20 or 21, FF isn't giving you crosshairs because post O temps aren't high enough over your cover line, but I really think you did O :thumbup: your temps may still rise some more too.



BridieChild said:


> FF originally had me o'ing at CD31, which would make me 11DPO today. I did an HPT IC yesterday and it was a very definite BFN. It switched my crosshairs a few days ago, which makes me 7DPO officially. I had my temp fall yesterday and some weird pains in the left side of my abdo, which aren't there today, and my temp has gone back up. I dunno what to do!

I think the pains are a VERY good sign, because they happend when your temp dipped, so you could have been experiencing implantation dip/cramping:happydance: try testing in a couple days:winkwink:



Hotpink said:


> Just updated the chart list please let me know if I missed any updates
> 
> Afm:False :bfp: once again dr said I'm Oing again and should be seeing AF soon I'm fime just on cd50 now this is a long cycle I'm having maybe it the green tea mmmmmmm..

Fx for you Pink! I know how frustrating irregular cycles can be! :hugs:



Aliciatm said:


> Omg ff giving me crosshairs I really dont think I od when it said I did I'm cramping so idk I'm all confused

I think you did O hun. Did you get to :sex: yesterday? I think your set, sperm can live up to 3 days on average in you:thumbup: 
:dust:


----------



## Aliciatm

Yeah i bd 24-26 and then 28th will bd tonight and tomorrow then go back to every other day so what dpo am i


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> Yeah i bd 24-26 and then 28th will bd tonight and tomorrow then go back to every other day so what dpo am i

Well, if ff is right than I would say you are about 3 DPO. As long as your temps stay up or go higher you've definitely O'd. On the other hand, your monitor still is reading High so I think it's good to keep :sex: jik :winkwink:

Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> I think that high temp was because of the disrupted sleep you had. I think your body is gearing up for O. Make sure you :sex: a lot until your temps rise and stay up. When is your dh coming home? I love using the clearblue digital OPKs to double check :)
> 
> hubster is home on friday, so still a chance :) dont worry, got lots of :sex: planned and handstands lol :D
> Thankyou for that, thought i was going loopy.
> how is your cycle going?Click to expand...

So far so good here. On cd11 going to start OPKs tonight again. Hoping for a regular cycle this time! :)
[/QUOTE]

fx it is regular for you x


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> Wow! I just did some serious chart stalking :haha: love it:winkwink:
> 
> Okay...
> 
> Bridie: It looks like you could have had a implantation dip (CD 42, 6DPO) OR you are really farther along because it does look like you could have O'd on CD31.
> 
> Stinas: It does look like you O'd on CD22, your temps should keep climbing:thumbup:
> 
> Alicia: Sounds like you did enough:winkwink: But definitely :sex: today too :)
> 
> Rusty: Sorry you got :bfn: :cry: But maybe you are having an implantation dip at CD 27 :shrug: Don't give up hope! :hugs:
> 
> Miissmuffet: It really looks like you had a implantation dip at CD20, 9DPO :happydance: How are you feeling?
> 
> Jelly tots: Keep up the :sex: looks like you are going to O anyday now :thumbup:
> 
> All of you that have had dips, if your temps go back up tomorrow, that is a really good sign!! Often times (but NOT always) after an implantation dip the temps will go up the nest day and even climb higher (triphasic) Which is a REALLY good sign. BUT you could still be preggo even if this doesn't happen so don't worry :winkwink: As long as the :witch: stays away!!!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

thanks chick, 
my temp dipped again this morning but have had some sharp pains, could be wind rather than anything else so will see, but still getting +ve on opk so could be it about to happen as only just getting ewcm this afternoon. which is good as on about target with my prediction on app on my iphone

fx ladies! x


----------



## jelly tots

MiissMuffet said:


> Wooooooo my chart ended up as :bfp: :dance:

congrats!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

jelly tots said:


> thanks chick,
> my temp dipped again this morning but have had some sharp pains, could be wind rather than anything else so will see, but still getting +ve on opk so could be it about to happen as only just getting ewcm this afternoon. which is good as on about target with my prediction on app on my iphone
> 
> fx ladies! x

Could be O pains maybe? Sounds like your body is gearing up:)

I hope O is delayed for me now:wacko: because my hunny will be away for the long weekend :cry: he's leaving tomorrow after work and will be back Monday. He's going manamping (man camping, a camping trip with his buddies) :haha:
Going to bd tomorrow morning and fx O happens right away or not until he gets back :winkwink:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Ok I fixed my chart....still no crosshairs...what do you ladies think?
> 
> I think you O'd CD 20 or 21, FF isn't giving you crosshairs because post O temps aren't high enough over your cover line, but I really think you did O :thumbup: your temps may still rise some more too.Click to expand...

Ok...i got my crosshairs now! yay!!! Do you think I bd at the "right" times? Weekends are tough because DH works long hours...so by the time sat night came along we were both shot lol 
I soooo hope this cycle works out. Is it a good sign that I feel like crap today? Sore throat, runny nose, dry mouth? Im trying not to symptom spot, but I feel like crap. 
So im still confused with this chart stuff...does my chart look ok? 
TTC is super hard!


----------



## BridieChild

Tallmom2b said:


> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> FF originally had me o'ing at CD31, which would make me 11DPO today. I did an HPT IC yesterday and it was a very definite BFN. It switched my crosshairs a few days ago, which makes me 7DPO officially. I had my temp fall yesterday and some weird pains in the left side of my abdo, which aren't there today, and my temp has gone back up. I dunno what to do!
> 
> I think the pains are a VERY good sign, because they happend when your temp dipped, so you could have been experiencing implantation dip/cramping:happydance: try testing in a couple days:winkwink:Click to expand...

Tested today with an IC and FMU just in case FF did get my O date wrong - stark white :bfn: - not even a hint of a second line. And my temp dropped again today and though it's not below my coverline, I'm still beginning to think I'm out this month.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi all! I started charting yesterday (doctor's orders!!) and have a quick question: Will the temperrature of the room affect my BBT? Since it's getting warmer we'll have the AC on some nights, but I prefer to keep the windows open when it's cool, so I'm wondering if my temps will be lower when the AC is on?? (Of course, if my hubby had it his way we'd always have the AC on and we'd be sleeping in a room that was 50 degrees!! :haha:)

Thanks ladies!! :dust:

PS - I'm very excited to become a chart stalker!! :winkwink:


----------



## Stinas

Lisa92881 said:


> Hi all! I started charting yesterday (doctor's orders!!) and have a quick question: Will the temperrature of the room affect my BBT? Since it's getting warmer we'll have the AC on some nights, but I prefer to keep the windows open when it's cool, so I'm wondering if my temps will be lower when the AC is on?? (Of course, if my hubby had it his way we'd always have the AC on and we'd be sleeping in a room that was 50 degrees!! :haha:)
> 
> Thanks ladies!! :dust:
> 
> PS - I'm very excited to become a chart stalker!! :winkwink:

I am curious about the same question....and thought it was funny....our DH can be brothers! Mine freezes me out every night. The other night he was saying "its sooooo hot" in his sleep...while I was covered to my ears! lol
Cant live with them, cant live with out them!


----------



## Hotpink

Okay ladies take a look at my chart am I having Oing bleeding or is sweet AF here to visit me..


----------



## Aliciatm

Confused someone please look at my chart


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Ok...i got my crosshairs now! yay!!! Do you think I bd at the "right" times? Weekends are tough because DH works long hours...so by the time sat night came along we were both shot lol
> I soooo hope this cycle works out. Is it a good sign that I feel like crap today? Sore throat, runny nose, dry mouth? Im trying not to symptom spot, but I feel like crap.
> So im still confused with this chart stuff...does my chart look ok?
> TTC is super hard!

I still think you did O, Your temps are a little low, which COULD mean low progesterone levels, but I think you bd enough. The egg only lives 24 hours after ovulation. So they say to bd a lot before O. :thumbup:



BridieChild said:


> Tested today with an IC and FMU just in case FF did get my O date wrong - stark white :bfn: - not even a hint of a second line. And my temp dropped again today and though it's not below my coverline, I'm still beginning to think I'm out this month.

Well, ya never know until AF comes. If you did O at CD 31 or 32 and your not preggo, then AF will be here in the next couple days. Typically AF happens 14 days after O.



Lisa92881 said:


> Hi all! I started charting yesterday (doctor's orders!!) and have a quick question: Will the temperrature of the room affect my BBT? Since it's getting warmer we'll have the AC on some nights, but I prefer to keep the windows open when it's cool, so I'm wondering if my temps will be lower when the AC is on?? (Of course, if my hubby had it his way we'd always have the AC on and we'd be sleeping in a room that was 50 degrees!! :haha:)
> 
> Thanks ladies!! :dust:
> 
> PS - I'm very excited to become a chart stalker!! :winkwink:

Yes, I believe the room temp. effects your BBT a little bit. Drinking and or not getting enough sleep really makes my temp spike. But room temp. doesn't effect it a lot. If you sleep with an electric blanket, that might effect the BBT more or if the AC is blasting right on you. Try to have your room be the same temp. Sleeping with your mouth open can effect your temp. too. 




Hotpink said:


> Okay ladies take a look at my chart am I having Oing bleeding or is sweet AF here to visit me..

It's hard to say, it looks like every month your temp dips significantly when your body Os. But your cm does indicate that your body maybe trying to gear up to O again. Wait for that dip :winkwink:



Aliciatm said:


> Confused someone please look at my chart

Looks like your body is still gearing up to O. Keep bd until your temps stay up and your monitor goes back down to low. Sometimes it's like watching the pot waiting for it to boil :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> I still think you did O, Your temps are a little low, which COULD mean low progesterone levels, but I think you bd enough. The egg only lives 24 hours after ovulation. So they say to bd a lot before O. :thumbup:
> 
> I am almost 100% positive I O on CD 20. Got a smiley OPK on CD 19....temp dropped dramatically on CD20, so that im pretty sure im ok with, but what I dont get is why my coverline keeps moving and why it is now saying I O at CD 21 and am now 5DPO. I dont get it! Should I override it?
> Im totally lost!Click to expand...


----------



## summer2011

Fertility friend only gives a calculated estimate, it's not necessarily exact. You can be fairly certain you ovulated between 19 and 22, I wouldn't stress too much on which day it occurred. If you're worried about how many dpo before testing I'd just go with the min possible dpo (anything after the 22), if you stay above your cover for 14 days after that you will likely test positive on any hpt.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> I am almost 100% positive I O on CD 20. Got a smiley OPK on CD 19....temp dropped dramatically on CD20, so that im pretty sure im ok with, but what I dont get is why my coverline keeps moving and why it is now saying I O at CD 21 and am now 5DPO. I dont get it! Should I override it?
> Im totally lost!

I agree with Summer. Also, ff might of changed your coverline because you entered Eggwhite cm for today, that is usually a sign that ovulation will happen.

But I think you have O'd too. If AF comes around CD 34, then you can be certain that you did O around CD 21. Well I hope AF doesn't come for you though:thumbup: Your temp is rising so that is good!

:dust:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Here is mine

Blue please
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies!! I'm super excited this cycle.


----------



## Hotpink

twilliamssbt said:


> Here is mine
> 
> Blue please
> My Ovulation Chart

Welcome to chart stalking lol..


Afm: AF is here yay for a new cycle...


----------



## Aliciatm

Hot pink can you put my chart color in like an aqua blue?? Thanks



Me and dh bd tonight not sure WTF is goingnon with my chart Cbfm is high and temp went down anyone have any ideas I know I could o but idk is it normal to go up ands then drop


----------



## Stinas

summer2011 said:


> Fertility friend only gives a calculated estimate, it's not necessarily exact. You can be fairly certain you ovulated between 19 and 22, I wouldn't stress too much on which day it occurred. If you're worried about how many dpo before testing I'd just go with the min possible dpo (anything after the 22), if you stay above your cover for 14 days after that you will likely test positive on any hpt.

I just found it strange that it changed overnight. 
I get the point now though. 



Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> I am almost 100% positive I O on CD 20. Got a smiley OPK on CD 19....temp dropped dramatically on CD20, so that im pretty sure im ok with, but what I dont get is why my coverline keeps moving and why it is now saying I O at CD 21 and am now 5DPO. I dont get it! Should I override it?
> Im totally lost!
> 
> I agree with Summer. Also, ff might of changed your coverline because you entered Eggwhite cm for today, that is usually a sign that ovulation will happen.
> 
> But I think you have O'd too. If AF comes around CD 34, then you can be certain that you did O around CD 21. Well I hope AF doesn't come for you though:thumbup: Your temp is rising so that is good!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

So now my temp needs to rise and stay high? Whats implantation dip? Did I do that already? 
Im such a temp newbie! lol


----------



## twilliamssbt

Hotpink said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> Blue please
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Welcome to chart stalking lol..Click to expand...

He he, I am currently stalking my own chart roughly a million times a day, don't know what I expect to change. 

](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Aliciatm

So my temp droped really low today?


----------



## summer2011

What's your monitor saying? Perhaps your body is trying to ovulate but hasn't actually realeased that egg yet.


----------



## Aliciatm

Well this is my first cycle using my monitor so Cbfm ppl said I prolly won't get a peak but it's been high for couple of days


----------



## Hotpink

twilliamssbt said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> Here is mine
> 
> Blue please
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Welcome to chart stalking lol..Click to expand...
> 
> He he, I am currently stalking my own chart roughly a million times a day, don't know what I expect to change.
> 
> ](*,)](*,)](*,)Click to expand...

Now its time to start stalking our charts lol


----------



## LittleBird

Hi ladies, I'm out of town, so I'm not able to get online as much as usual. Just read through a bunch of pages, you all like to talk! :winkwink:

MiissMuffet -- Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:

Hotpink -- I'm out in your neck of the woods right now! It has been an exciting visit so far. AF just arrived so hopefully the timing will work and DH and I can BD once we get back home.


----------



## jelly tots

Just a cheery post that hubster is now on his way home, so hopefully in about 4 hours he should be here then we can get on with it lol, looking at my temp rise this morning looks like o is proper here at last :D


----------



## Aliciatm

Just got post opk


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Hi ladies, I'm out of town, so I'm not able to get online as much as usual. Just read through a bunch of pages, you all like to talk! :winkwink:
> 
> MiissMuffet -- Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:
> 
> Hotpink -- I'm out in your neck of the woods right now! It has been an exciting visit so far. AF just arrived so hopefully the timing will work and DH and I can BD once we get back home.

Yep I know it AF showed up yesturday cd 2 for me now..


----------



## Aliciatm

Okay ladies now what do u think possible o dip yesterday


----------



## Grumblebea

Aliciatm said:


> Okay ladies now what do u think possible o dip yesterday

possible, what did your monitor read today?


----------



## Grumblebea

So FF says possible triphastic chart but BFN today and not feeling to optimistic.


----------



## Aliciatm

My monitor read high o doubt it's gonna give me any peaks this cycle but I did get my first post opk yesterday morning


----------



## Grumblebea

your on your way to the tww.


----------



## Aliciatm

so you think i ovulated...? yesterday? 

when do i stop feeding the monitor sticks


----------



## Grumblebea

You have to wait for your 3 day thermal shift to be sure if you Oed or not. As far as the monitor goes, my 3rd cycle using it and this is the 1st month not getting a peak but I am sure I oed but it is still asking for sticks. Once I was sure that I Oed, I stopped using it because it kept reading high and is still asking for a stick (af due in a few days and don't want to waste the sticks). I would keep using it until you are sure you Oed.


----------



## Aliciatm

okay so by tomorrow will i more than likely be able to tell by my chart?


----------



## Grumblebea

FF won't tell you until Mondays temp.


----------



## Aliciatm

okay thanks girl how are you comming along?


----------



## Stinas

I am officially not a fan of charting anymore!! 
I have been waking up at all different times so I have been using the temp adjuster website thing. Maybe it's really off? I don't know. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm new to charting but have been stalking during the week on FF (of course)...yours actually looks pretty good and consistent, why are you thinking that the adjustor isn't working?? Then again, I'm still new, so what do I know. :)


----------



## Stinas

I don't know. I just feel like temps should be higher. Like today they dropped. When I adjusted it today it gave me a lower temp. But yest it gave me a higher temp when my original temp was lower than today. I don't know. 
Maybe I'm just worrying because I want this to work soo bad. I feel like I did everything right, im scared of it not working out. I'm tired of being disappointed in myself. Like when will it be my time?


----------



## summer2011

Try not to worry so much about the chart :flower:
It's just a tool to help confirm ovulation and is not an exact science. Since you've been waking inconsistently it's possible that your temps are off. Is it possible for you to set an alarm for early morning, take your temp and then go back to sleep? This is what I have to do to keep my waking time consistent. The main thing is you did get a positive opk, and your chart does show a temp rise (which backs up your opk). I think you can be fairly certain you've ovulated already. Just relax, the tww is hard enough without any added stresses.

Good luck & :dust: you get your :bfp: this month.


----------



## Stinas

Thank you! 
I know I ovulated. I'm ok with that. I just want temps to stay up so I can get my bfp! 
Can I change my temp time now? Or just wait for next cycle? Hopefully I won't have a next cycle, but now I know it will be easier to set an alarm.


----------



## summer2011

The only way to know for sure your pregnant is to get that bfp. I know it sucks cause we all want to know ASAP. Good thing is you only have about a week left until testing and then you will know for sure. I still chart but I don't rely on it too much... I've seen charts that dip below the coverline and end in bfp, and my own chart last month stayed high the entire last week (when the month before my temps decreased days before af). Turns out af came anyway and my temps didn't drop below cover till 2 days after af started!! So just goes to show that charting is not foolproof.


----------



## Stinas

Summer - Thanks for putting my charting woes at ease!!


----------



## jelly tots

Just a quick one, my temp dipped slightly this morning, does that mean I o'd yesterday and now on tww or should I take advantage of hubster still being home today just in case?


----------



## Grumblebea

Dang, huge drop today... Looks like the witch is on her ugly way. So bummed.


----------



## Grumblebea

jelly tots said:


> Just a quick one, my temp dipped slightly this morning, does that mean I o'd yesterday and now on tww or should I take advantage of hubster still being home today just in case?

Idk I'm not an expert yet but I think if you removed the temp on the 18th, ff would have you Oed already around the time of your + opk's.


----------



## jelly tots

Grumblebea said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick one, my temp dipped slightly this morning, does that mean I o'd yesterday and now on tww or should I take advantage of hubster still being home today just in case?
> 
> Idk I'm not an expert yet but I think if you removed the temp on the 18th, ff would have you Oed already around the time of your + opk's.Click to expand...

thanks, removed it and has it on 29th/30th depending on is looking at ff or cdtp, hopefull that we managed to catch it in time as still had ov pains on friday and saturday with hubster only coming back home friday afternoon. fx and will have to wait and see.


----------



## Grumblebea

Just make sure your temps stay up to confirm O. Fx for you.


----------



## Aliciatm

I'm guessing no ovulation occurred :(


----------



## Grumblebea

Someone please look at mine. I think I know the answer....af is on her way. An ID at 10 dpo is highly unlikely. Please be honest because I think I know it anyhow.


----------



## Stinas

Grumble. It's possible for implantation dip. 
You will never really know until she comes. 
Your chart looks good, but I'm a newbie. 

My temp shot up today. Go figure. Hopefully it's something good.


----------



## Grumblebea

Thanks but I think she's a coming. I will catch that little eggy next month!


----------



## Aliciatm

Look at my chart PLZ is this a crazy looking chart


----------



## Stinas

I wish I could help more...but im not good at this temping stuff.


----------



## Grumblebea

Good morning ladies. Can someone PLEASE look at my chart??? I'm so confused! Was yesterdays temp just a fluke? I had a chemical last cycle and didn't get a drop like that; maybe I was just cold?


----------



## summer2011

I've seen a lot of charts on ff with a huge dip at ~10 dpo that turned out to be bfp. Perhaps it's an implantation dip?? Test again in a couple days.


----------



## Lisa92881

Grumblebea - Yeah, I'm thinking maybe implantation dip?? FX for you!! :thumbup:

Alicia - Wierd, your temps should have stayed up if you ovulated. Maybe your body geared up to ovulate, which gave you the positive opk, then you didn't, which explains the lack of high temps. I would keep taking opks and assume you haven't ovulated yet. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

Hotpink - I've only got a few days charted, but I guess it's time to get added to the list. Could you add me to the fabulous "master list" of charts?? Thank you!! :flower:


----------



## Grumblebea

Lisa92881 said:


> Grumblebea - Yeah, I'm thinking maybe implantation dip?? FX for you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Alicia - Wierd, your temps should have stayed up if you ovulated. Maybe your body geared up to ovulate, which gave you the positive opk, then you didn't, which explains the lack of high temps. I would keep taking opks and assume you haven't ovulated yet. Good luck!

 I didn't think it could happen so late. Thanks.


----------



## Lisa92881

From babyhopes.com: "....All told, implantation will generally occur within 7-14 days after conception."

From thebabycorner.com: "Implantation typically occurs 6 to 10 days after ovulation, or day 20 to 24 of a menstrual cycle. However, it can happen a few days earlier or later."

Frm babymed.com: "Implantation and implantation bleeding occur on average about 9 days after ovulation (range between 6-12 days), which is about a week to a few days before your period would normally start."

I could go on and on, but that should give you an idea. :) Hope this gives you some hope and cheers you up!!


----------



## Stinas

Grumble it's possible for it to be implantation dip.


----------



## Aliciatm

Yeah well maybe I will o today idk I think I'm gonna go back to every other day when cd 23 comes up :)


----------



## Aliciatm

Grumb I think u r gonna get ur bfp it may be implantation dip don't give up silly


----------



## jelly tots

the tww is the worst i think, even more annoying that waiting for ov. 
ive just been doing some serious chart stalking to see what all you other girls charts are like and comparing to mine.
i do know every time i look at mine it wont change, so why do i keep looking at it every hour or so??!?!?
think im slowly starting to go mad lol.
hope you guys are all having a good week.

stay positive grumblebea, fx for you chick


----------



## Aliciatm

Hey my temp went up could it be I hope it stays up and I o yesterday


----------



## jelly tots

Aliciatm said:


> Hey my temp went up could it be I hope it stays up and I o yesterday

if it goes up tomorrow then its looking quite promising


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Ladies :flower:
I took a break from bnb for the long weekend. 

Jelly tots, it looks like you O'd :thumbup:

Alicia, I think your body may be having problems Oing this cycle. Hotpink's had sharp ups and downs too, and she had a cyst. I've experienced the same thing.
fx for you!

Stinas, that dip could definitely be an implantation dip! :happydance:

Still no sign of O for me :( But I'm okay with that because my DP was away for the weekend and just got back yesterday, so hopefully NOW I will O!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Grumblebea said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Grumblebea - Yeah, I'm thinking maybe implantation dip?? FX for you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Alicia - Wierd, your temps should have stayed up if you ovulated. Maybe your body geared up to ovulate, which gave you the positive opk, then you didn't, which explains the lack of high temps. I would keep taking opks and assume you haven't ovulated yet. Good luck!
> 
> I didn't think it could happen so late. Thanks.Click to expand...

I also think that it very well could be an implantation dip:thumbup: 
:dust:


----------



## Grumblebea

Tallmom2b said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Grumblebea - Yeah, I'm thinking maybe implantation dip?? FX for you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Alicia - Wierd, your temps should have stayed up if you ovulated. Maybe your body geared up to ovulate, which gave you the positive opk, then you didn't, which explains the lack of high temps. I would keep taking opks and assume you haven't ovulated yet. Good luck!
> 
> I didn't think it could happen so late. Thanks.Click to expand...
> 
> I also think that it very well could be an implantation dip:thumbup:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks. Af due today, so far, she's a no show. I usually start in th am but it after 1 and still not here. I took a hpt, negative. On my way to see fs 2 1/2 hours away, hopefully just a scenic ride and he's not needed. Thanks for input ladies,that's why I love this site!


----------



## Aliciatm

Well think I'm having O bleeding today idk lol


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom. I hope so! My temp is higher than normal. I hope this is it. Still trying not to think of it much or symptom spot. Doing good so far except for poas opk last night. No smiley but there was a line. I'm pretending I didn't do it. I did it last cycle and had no line. Hmmmm 
I hope you o soon! It's good you didn't while dh was away. Good timing. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Lisa92881

Today I got the same exact temp as yesterday. Hope it's just a fluke and not my thermometer dying already! :dohh:


----------



## Hotpink

There are some nice looking chart out there 

Now afm: sorry I was gone so long had a long weekend

Lisa your chart has been added 

Hope I didnt miss any updates


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks!! :)


----------



## Grumblebea

Hmm, now I'm officially late and bfn??? If I did have ID on 11dpo, how many days does it usually take to get a +?


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay no AF! I _think_ it takes about 3 days to get a BFP after implantation, but everyone is different and it depends how quickly your levels rise. FX!!!


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks tallmom, thought i had but nice to have confirmation from someone else :)

hope everyone is having a good week/few days.x


----------



## Aliciatm

What do u think


----------



## Stinas

Yay for no af grumble!!!!

How is everyone today? 

What does it mean when your belly is bloated but hard? Weird huh? Oh well, not dwelling on it.


----------



## jelly tots

ive had a bloated tummy aswell today but no idea why as af not due for another 10 days. had sme cramping too which is annoying, and also has a touch of wind. sorry if tmi. no idea what any of it means though. probably looking too far into things at the minute, no matter how relaxed i was the other day about tww im now into mad must poas and check ff chart as much as possible. not done any tests yet as know nothing would show yet even if i was, but doesnt stop me wanting to lol. someone please tell me off, hubby isnt home to do that for me.


----------



## twilliamssbt

jelly tots said:


> ive had a bloated tummy aswell today but no idea why as af not due for another 10 days. had sme cramping too which is annoying, and also has a touch of wind. sorry if tmi. no idea what any of it means though. probably looking too far into things at the minute, no matter how relaxed i was the other day about tww im now into mad must poas and check ff chart as much as possible. not done any tests yet as know nothing would show yet even if i was, but doesnt stop me wanting to lol. someone please tell me off, hubby isnt home to do that for me.

I honestly cannot tell you off, you have described exactly how I feel, even down to the wind, mine is chronic burping though. Been out with friends tonight I have not seen for 17 years, still not taken my mind off it :nope:


----------



## Stinas

Nipples really sensitive now...boobs getting sore. I hope AF does not come!!


----------



## jelly tots

twilliamssbt said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> ive had a bloated tummy aswell today but no idea why as af not due for another 10 days. had sme cramping too which is annoying, and also has a touch of wind. sorry if tmi. no idea what any of it means though. probably looking too far into things at the minute, no matter how relaxed i was the other day about tww im now into mad must poas and check ff chart as much as possible. not done any tests yet as know nothing would show yet even if i was, but doesnt stop me wanting to lol. someone please tell me off, hubby isnt home to do that for me.
> 
> I honestly cannot tell you off, you have described exactly how I feel, even down to the wind, mine is chronic burping though. Been out with friends tonight I have not seen for 17 years, still not taken my mind off it :nope:Click to expand...

you have to tell me off!! lol. had to stop myself this monring from trying out an opk to see what that would give. i really am not a good role model for any of this teehee :) temp went a bit higher today so no idea what that means, blimmin warm all day and night now though which is a bit puzzling. have to keep windows open in office and at home during the day.
shame your friends couldnt take your mind off it. we had a birthday tea for a friend last night, but one of our friends who is 28weeks came along and my other friend with an 8months old and a 4yr old came too so that made me even more broody, especially when the youngest fell asleep on me after i fed her.


----------



## wannebmom

Hi ladies, I started charting this month. Currently on my 7th day. Would like to make it part of my signature, 
But can't seem to get it right! Can someone please help me by explaining how 2! Thanks, I'll appreciate it!


----------



## jelly tots

wannebmom said:


> Hi ladies, I started charting this month. Currently on my 7th day. Would like to make it part of my signature,
> But can't seem to get it right! Can someone please help me by explaining how 2! Thanks, I'll appreciate it!

hey there, you just put the url link into your signature block. if you are on ff then on the chart page should be a share button, get the url link and paste it onto your profile.
hope that helps


----------



## wannebmom

It does, thanks jelly tots :hugs:
So now its part of my signature, can you add me to the list?


----------



## Stinas

How is everyone today?
Opera - any news?
Grumble - ??


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> How is everyone today?
> Opera - any news?
> Grumble - ??

im great chick, well apart from being a bit lethargic and achey today. yourself?


----------



## Stinas

Im good...just sore boobs today. Have not tested...too scared to. haha Im going to wait until after AF is due and hopefully does NOT come!!


----------



## SLH

I'm new to this charting stuff, but here is my chart. What a handy tool :)
www.fertilityfriend.com/home/360cfd


----------



## artsiekat

Hey ladies! My chart is in my signature, I'd love to be added! Reallly hoping I see a thermal shift in the next few days, first time BBTing and I'm really nervous I won't see any damn temp shift. I feel like my temp are crazy all over the place!


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Im good...just sore boobs today. Have not tested...too scared to. haha Im going to wait until after AF is due and hopefully does NOT come!!

lol bless you, i would probably be feeling the same. fx chick


----------



## LittleBird

Stinas -- your chart is looking really good! I'm going to send some peer pressure your way: TEST! :)


----------



## Stinas

I'm too scared lol. I don't have good luck. It's depressing to see a bfn.


----------



## Lisa92881

LittleBird said:


> Stinas -- your chart is looking really good! I'm going to send some peer pressure your way: TEST! :)

I agree!! :test: How long is your LP usually??


----------



## Kimbre

good luck stinas!


----------



## Grumblebea

Stinas said:


> How is everyone today?
> Opera - any news?
> Grumble - ??

Out! AF got me yesterday. I guess my LP went from 12 to 14. I'm gonna get that egg this month! Good Luck Ladies!


----------



## Grumblebea

stinas said:


> im good...just sore boobs today. Have not tested...too scared to. Haha im going to wait until after af is due and hopefully does not come!!

gl hun!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa92881 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Stinas -- your chart is looking really good! I'm going to send some peer pressure your way: TEST! :)
> 
> I agree!! :test: How long is your LP usually??Click to expand...

Thanks everyone! I really hope this is our month! My moms first baby was a march baby. 
My lp is 15.


----------



## Stinas

Grumblebea said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today?
> Opera - any news?
> Grumble - ??
> 
> Out! AF got me yesterday. I guess my LP went from 12 to 14. I'm gonna get that egg this month! Good Luck Ladies!Click to expand...

Sorry to hear the old witch got you!! 
April babies are great...I was one


----------



## Loving3

Hi Hun, I just joined today.. I would love to be able to join. Can you tell me how to get one of the charts url's?

Thank You


----------



## Lisa92881

Go to www.fertilityfriend.com - you can sign up there and begin charting! Welcome and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Welcome Loving!


----------



## BridieChild

CD7 today - AF just left two days ago - and I've already got EWCM? What the? Chart experts - where are you??


----------



## jelly tots

Sorry to hear that grumble.x

I woke up this morning to find some spotting, very light pink coloured but a bit more than I thought I would. Still have cramps/pulling and all feelings u had yesterday etc so have my fingers crossed it's not af come early. Haven't had a temp dip so bit confused unless it was later in the day I got one so didn't show in morning.


----------



## Lisa92881

jelly tots said:


> Sorry to hear that grumble.x
> 
> I woke up this morning to find some spotting, very light pink coloured but a bit more than I thought I would. Still have cramps/pulling and all feelings u had yesterday etc so have my fingers crossed it's not af come early. Haven't had a temp dip so bit confused unless it was later in the day I got one so didn't show in morning.

Temps are still high, so FX it's IB!!


----------



## Lisa92881

When I put in today's temp, FF said I ovulated on cd 14, which I don't think happened at all! No EWCM, no positive opk, no other signs, and my cycles have been long so this is still pretty early for me. I discarded yesterday's temp, which was the highest it's been, and now I think it's a bit more accurate. Crazy temps! We haven't even BD'd yet this cycle :dohh: guess we should get going!! :haha:


----------



## Stinas

Jelly - your chart still looks good! 
Lisa - I feel like it takes longer for ff to figure it out. You know your body best so just ignore what it's saying. 

As for me, my temp went up a bit more today. I add my temps on my iPhone and it never updates my signature until I save it again on a computer. How weird. 
I am due for af today but since I'm irregular I'm giving it a few days. For the past few days I have been waking up super early which I find weird because it takes a lot for me to wake up early. I'm a night owl. This morn I had tons of weird pokes, like there was something in there poking. It didn't hurt, but it was obvious and annoying. I don't want to get my hopes up. I have decided I might test Tom. I have cb digitals right now, but should I go get frer? I always feel like I have a better chance with those. 
I wish my boobs didn't hurt soo bad. They did last cycle so it makes me think I'm doomed.


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks, Stinas. Especially since this is my first cycle charting, I agree with ignoring FF...for now of course. :)

I can't wait until you test, I have a good feeling!!


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Jelly - your chart still looks good!
> Lisa - I feel like it takes longer for ff to figure it out. You know your body best so just ignore what it's saying.
> 
> As for me, my temp went up a bit more today. I add my temps on my iPhone and it never updates my signature until I save it again on a computer. How weird.
> I am due for af today but since I'm irregular I'm giving it a few days. For the past few days I have been waking up super early which I find weird because it takes a lot for me to wake up early. I'm a night owl. This morn I had tons of weird pokes, like there was something in there poking. It didn't hurt, but it was obvious and annoying. I don't want to get my hopes up. I have decided I might test Tom. I have cb digitals right now, but should I go get frer? I always feel like I have a better chance with those.
> I wish my boobs didn't hurt soo bad. They did last cycle so it makes me think I'm doomed.

thanks stinas, not had any more spotting since this morning either so going to try and test on tuesday to see if anything by then.

personally i wouldnt go for a digi yet, in people ive read on here and my friends experience they arent so good at early testing, they tend to be better a few days to a week past af due date. up to you though chick as everyones hormon levels are different. as you are waiting til a bit later i would say you have a good chance of a better result :) x

Lisa- i would defo agree with stinas on ff, im on my forst month and had to ignore a few temps to get a realistic ov date, luckily when i put opk result in it corrected itself. i would get bding soon then, well it cant hurt to start it early anyways as always good fun ;)


----------



## Stinas

Thanks jelly. 
I was thinking the same. Frer might be the way to go. I still feel like I should wait for af. I hate the disappointment of poas. Lol I'm nuts!


----------



## Milty

Thanks everyone for posting your charts so we can take a look.

I am very new to charting but since I'm getting older I wanted to get on with things and not spend to much time TTC. 

I did have a question. I noticed in everyones chart your temps change a little bit each day. If my temp doesn't really change what does that mean? Of course I'm only on CD 8 so I shouldn't have had a spike yet but I pretty much test the same every morning. Unless I temp earlier or later then its a little bit different. Anyway I thought I would ask the experts BnBers!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been MIA. 
Stinas- I've got my fingers crossed for u!! 

Jelly tots- I hope that spotting is implantation spotting:thumbup:

Looks like I'm in yet another long cycle. No sign of O either. I'm wondering if this will be another annovulatory cycle.

Alicia- it looks like you had an annovulatory cycle :( it is common to have one every once in awhile. Just as long as it doesn't keep happening. 

Grumblebea- sorry AF got you:( fx for you for this cycle :hugs:

Littlebird- your temps look nice and even, I think that means your hormones are level, fx for you too this cycle :hugs:

Lots of :dust: to you all


----------



## Aliciatm

Yeah idk what went on but woke up not bleeding anymore strange thing Is my period was really light going to obgyn to talk about biopsy gonna talk to him about this and some tips he might have for me :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> Yeah idk what went on but woke up not bleeding anymore strange thing Is my period was really light going to obgyn to talk about biopsy gonna talk to him about this and some tips he might have for me :)

I hope you get some answers. I had an annovulatory cycle a couple cycles ago and my period was light too. That can happen when no O occurs. 
Let me know what your obgyn says :) :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

went to the loo after coming back from lunch out and had darker red spotting that showed on liner. thinking i may be on the way out, although going to keep an eye on it and just see what happens. Hope it still is part of a hopeful ib, but i have no idea and going to try and not to worry too much about it. still got very wierd tummy feeling though and feel like i want to throw up after my lunch, which i didnt want but then enjoyed very much. going to hunt out the ginger out the baking cupboard and see if that helps.

hope you do get some answers alicia from your doctor. fx it sorts itself out soon.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hi ladies!! How's everyone today??

Alicia - Hope you get everything worked out, good luck at the obgyn. 

Jelly - Hope it's just IB!

Well when I put in today's temp FF took away my crosshairs....silly FF, I knew I didn't ovulate on cd 14. :haha:


----------



## Aliciatm

Yeah me too still have to have biopsy unless I get preg by middle of aug :(


----------



## Lisa92881

Well then I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers, and hopefully that will happen for you. :hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

Thanks :) me too just hoping for the best


----------



## Stinas

Hey ladies!!
Hope everyone is doing good! 

Lisa - ff is weird! Today my dpos disappeared! Lol
Alicia - I hope everything works out for the best!!

As for me...still no af and...I'm too chicken to test. Call me crazy, but since I'm irregular I'm giving myself a few days. I have killer gas! It stinks!! Lethal! Lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Lisa - ff is weird! Today my dpos disappeared! Lol

Was it because you had the free trial of VIP?? I know mine shows all kinds of fancy stuff right now, but it's cause of my trial VIP. 

I can't believe you still haven't tested!! You are strong!! FX for you!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa92881 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - ff is weird! Today my dpos disappeared! Lol
> 
> Was it because you had the free trial of VIP?? I know mine shows all kinds of fancy stuff right now, but it's cause of my trial VIP.
> 
> I can't believe you still haven't tested!! You are strong!! FX for you!Click to expand...

Maybe it was because of the trial. I have no clue. 
I can't believe I have not tested myself yet either. Call me crazy but I'm tired of poas! Lol


----------



## jelly tots

well thats me out, temp dropped .1 this morning and spotting is still here and getting brighter. Not sure when to start classing it as af, as a good 6 days early, but nowhere near normal flow so will see how it goes. no idea whats caused this either unless i had one but wasnt sticky :/
fx for next cycle as get to see hubster for two weekends in a row with the second over ov predicted date so feeling hopeful for that. will give handstands another go too lol.

fx for everyone still in this month.x


----------



## BridieChild

CD9 and still getting fertile CM - temp isn't rising though - I've decided that if we just BD every second day until I at least get my crosshairs, we should be covered....


----------



## Aliciatm

okay cd 7... my chart is looking more consistant than the last cycle.
last cycle i had a dip on cd 5, then again on cd 9,10 so keeping fingers crossed. got my obgyn appt today at 12 noon. its only 640am here now.. got my charts printed out to take him to look at...


----------



## Grumblebea

Aliciatm said:


> okay cd 7... my chart is looking more consistant than the last cycle.
> last cycle i had a dip on cd 5, then again on cd 9,10 so keeping fingers crossed. got my obgyn appt today at 12 noon. its only 640am here now.. got my charts printed out to take him to look at...

Why does your monitor have you testing? Did you set it when af started?


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah. i set it when i knew it was af which was cd 3. so today is cd 7.


----------



## Stinas

Sorry to hear that jelly! But your not really out until she is fully here. 
Still no af for me. I will be testing this week.


----------



## jelly tots

argh! i am so confused, was all happy this afternoon knowing i was out etc then the blimmin spotting has only gone and stopped. im just gonna stop thinking about it still think like that and let whatever happen, happen as obviously wanting to play games lol.


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> argh! i am so confused, was all happy this afternoon knowing i was out etc then the blimmin spotting has only gone and stopped. im just gonna stop thinking about it still think like that and let whatever happen, happen as obviously wanting to play games lol.

Maybe late implantation? or your body just wants to drive you crazy!


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> argh! i am so confused, was all happy this afternoon knowing i was out etc then the blimmin spotting has only gone and stopped. im just gonna stop thinking about it still think like that and let whatever happen, happen as obviously wanting to play games lol.
> 
> Maybe late implantation? or your body just wants to drive you crazy!Click to expand...

think it wants to make me crazy as after swimming blimmin spotting re-appeared :S


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> argh! i am so confused, was all happy this afternoon knowing i was out etc then the blimmin spotting has only gone and stopped. im just gonna stop thinking about it still think like that and let whatever happen, happen as obviously wanting to play games lol.
> 
> Maybe late implantation? or your body just wants to drive you crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> think it wants to make me crazy as after swimming blimmin spotting re-appeared :SClick to expand...

:growlmad:
:hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

temp dipped again and spotting still bright red so think im defo out now. i know the saying is not out til the :witch: arrives but with all signs im quite confident about it.
not too upset though, just means hubster will have to have words with the boys and tell them to get a grip for next time lol

hope you are all well and having a good week.x


----------



## Aliciatm

Ugh my stupid temp dipped prolly gonna be another no O cycle


----------



## Stinas

Hope everyone is doing good. 
Still no af for me!


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Hope everyone is doing good.
> Still no af for me!

When you gonna test chick? I'm all impatient and excited to find out lol x


----------



## Lisa92881

jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> Still no af for me!
> 
> When you gonna test chick? I'm all impatient and excited to find out lol xClick to expand...

:haha: Me too!!

Come on Stinas, we know you don't want to test yet, but you have all of us to consider when making your choice!! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa92881

Aliciatm said:


> Ugh my stupid temp dipped prolly gonna be another no O cycle

It's still early in your cycle, stay positive!! :thumbup:

Your chart is interesting, do you get the same 2/3 exact temps that often??


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah it was like that last month also


----------



## Lisa92881

That's pretty crazy....mine are all over the place!!


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is doing good.
> Still no af for me!
> 
> When you gonna test chick? I'm all impatient and excited to find out lol xClick to expand...




Lisa92881 said:


> When you gonna test chick? I'm all impatient and excited to find out lol x

:haha: Me too!!

Come on Stinas, we know you don't want to test yet, but you have all of us to consider when making your choice!! :rofl:[/QUOTE]


I tested with a stupid CB digital this morn...BFN! :cry:
Still no AF. I thought I would get her this morn due to some cramping...but then it totally went away. My boobs are big and sore...last night my thighs felt like I was working out all day...not sure what that meant...I havent been the the gym in forever. I am buying FRER tom. I dont want to get all depressed again. Last cycle I got myself excited like an idiot, just to get shot down with a BFN and then AF screaming and scratching alllll the way down during a busy time at work, then a cold to top the cake. It was hell! 
I just feel like I did everything right this cycle. I did get excited because I had these weird twinges/shocks down there...too much info, but on of my "lips" down there. Never felt that before...totally werid...too much info, but it was super odd. 
I dont know what to think ladies....do you think I still have a chance? I swear my belly looks like I am...and I have a flat 24.5 inch waist. Maybe because i am irregular it takes longer to get a BFP? Maybe im just being too hopeful? 
Sorry for the long rant.


----------



## LittleBird

Stinas, sorry about the BFN this morning. But you're still not out. I really hope that the FRER gives you the answer you're hoping for!


----------



## jelly tots

sorry about your bfn on the digi, but you defo are not out yet. could just take you a little longer to see it on a test. hope the frer has a better result for you.x


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Sorry about the BFN. :hugs: But, like the other girls said, you're def still not out! Your temps still look good. How long is your LP usually? (I think you've already told me this, but remind me! :dohh:) Try and stay positive! I think the FRER are more sensitive than the CB digi's anyway.


----------



## BridieChild

Can someone please check my chart? I'm CD11, getting EWCM, but there's no temp shift and my OPKs have been negative. I really hope I'm not having an anovulatory cycle. :(


----------



## Aliciatm

So my chart looks wacky don't it lol


----------



## LittleBird

BridieChild and Aliciatm -- I don't know what to think about either chart. It is still pretty early and you could be getting more informative temps in a few days. I hope that both of you get a definitive temp shift and you know that ovulation has occurred!


----------



## Aliciatm

me too. i got a high on my cbfm and im only on cd 9.


----------



## summer2011

Alicia, are you using an actual bbt thermometer? One that reads to 2 decimal places? My charts look much better since I switched to a bbt.


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah its a bbt. but it only reads 1 point after decimal. its a bd brand


----------



## Kimbre

alicia. i never read too much into it when its so early. you cant really figure much out until three days after you O or whatever. i know its hard but try not to analyze tooooo much!


----------



## Stinas

My lp is 15. I'm passed that. I'm more frustrated at this point. 
I don't think I'll ever buy a digital again. I will buy a frer today and check with fmu Tom.


----------



## Aliciatm

Stinas said:


> My lp is 15. I'm passed that. I'm more frustrated at this point.
> I don't think I'll ever buy a digital again. I will buy a frer today and check with fmu Tom.

sorry girl. frer are better.


----------



## Aliciatm

so got post opk, high on cbfm. gonna check cm in a hour and see. also im cramping a little. woohooo


----------



## summer2011

That's great!! Hopefully your little egg will come any minute ;)


----------



## Stinas

Aliciatm said:


> so got post opk, high on cbfm. gonna check cm in a hour and see. also im cramping a little. woohooo

Yay!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

thanks does anyone know about cervical positions and checking them im completely lost


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think low and soft and open is a
Good sign that you are about to O. Soft like your lips. Hard is like your nose. Gl :thumbup:

My temp dipped today, hope that means I'll O soon!


----------



## Aliciatm

well i think its high i barley could touch it . and its very soft i also felt the opening almost felt like i could push a fingertip in it does that mean its open


----------



## Stinas

Aliciatm said:


> thanks does anyone know about cervical positions and checking them im completely lost

I have no clue, but I did see a thread here not too long ago with a TTCer that was a nurse, who explained how to do it and what to expect to the T. It was very helpful actually. Ill try to find and it post you the link.




Tallmom2b said:


> I think low and soft and open is a
> Good sign that you are about to O. Soft like your lips. Hard is like your nose. Gl :thumbup:
> 
> My temp dipped today, hope that means I'll O soon!

YAY!!! I hope you O soon!!!!!:flower:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b, I hope you DO ovulate! How are you feeling, do you think the cyst went away?

AFM, I have been a little off my TTC game because I was on vacation for the past 2.5 weeks. I continued taking Progesterone last cycle to try to lengthen my LP because I was worried that DH and I wouldn't get a chance to BD before O this cycle. I didn't take my OPKs with me. I just took the first one today, and I think it's positive. I'm wondering if the soy iso I took early this cycle is causing me to ovulate early?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Aliciatm said:


> well i think its high i barley could touch it . and its very soft i also felt the opening almost felt like i could push a fingertip in it does that mean its open

High IS good, I got it backwards, soft, HIGH and open means you are very fertile. :happydance: 
Here is a link that tells about CP
https://www.webwomb.com/charting_cervical_position.htm

:dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Tallmom2b, I hope you DO ovulate! How are you feeling, do you think the cyst went away?
> 
> AFM, I have been a little off my TTC game because I was on vacation for the past 2.5 weeks. I continued taking Progesterone last cycle to try to lengthen my LP because I was worried that DH and I wouldn't get a chance to BD before O this cycle. I didn't take my OPKs with me. I just took the first one today, and I think it's positive. I'm wondering if the soy iso I took early this cycle is causing me to ovulate early?

Hi littlebird, :flower: your chart does look like you are gearing up to O! 

I think the cyst hadn't gotten any worse, I hope it will be gone by my next ultrasound. As for O, I think I maybe getting closer but not real close yet:(

I so wish I had regular cycles, it's an extra stress with TTC, my fertility doc said that an egg that is released in a ling cycle isn't as viable...sigh


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Tallmom - I hear you on the long cycles thing. This wait is worse than the 2ww for me!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lisa, FF thinks you Od, do you think you did? 

I keep thinking, last time I got pregnant NTNP, why am I trying so hard? Part of me wants to just go on a simple prenatal vit. and call it good. Stop charting and temping and just see what happens. I think doing all the other stuff makes me feel more in control, I'm afraid to give that up maybe :shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope! I respectfully disagree with FF. :haha:

It gave me crosshairs (also on cd 14) a few days ago, then took them away, then when I put in today's temp they came back. I'm using opks and haven't gotten a positive. My cycles are long, between 37-62 days since stopping bcp in October, so this is still pretty early for me to ov. So basically, I really don't think I have!! :dohh: 

Does my chart seem really erratic to you?? This is my first month charting (doctor's orders), although I tried to go back and at least track my last few cycles in FF.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Lisa, FF thinks you Od, do you think you did?
> 
> I keep thinking, last time I got pregnant NTNP, why am I trying so hard? Part of me wants to just go on a simple prenatal vit. and call it good. Stop charting and temping and just see what happens. I think doing all the other stuff makes me feel more in control, I'm afraid to give that up maybe :shrug:

You took the words right out of my mouth!!! I have never been pregnant before, but I hear all the stories of people ntnp and getting pregnant right away...it makes me wonder why am I doing this to myself? I always knew it would be a bit more difficult for me to conceive, but it was always just a hunch. I wonder now if I just continued with out googling if I would be pregnant by now.
Crazy how things work out. 

Lisa - did you ovulate?...even using OPK...do you think you might have missed your surge, while FF picked it up?


----------



## jeoestreich

I still do not know why my link will not work. Ugh...not that this month I have anything yet since I am on CD7 and I really haven't taken my temps this cycle since my sleeping schedule has been off.


----------



## PizzaWagon

could you add mine please? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/365271


----------



## Aliciatm

Can anyone adjust my temp it was 97.3 I usually take it at 6 am this morning I took it at 5:28-5:30 am


----------



## Tallmom2b

Lisa92881 said:


> Nope! I respectfully disagree with FF. :haha:
> 
> It gave me crosshairs (also on cd 14) a few days ago, then took them away, then when I put in today's temp they came back. I'm using opks and haven't gotten a positive. My cycles are long, between 37-62 days since stopping bcp in October, so this is still pretty early for me to ov. So basically, I really don't think I have!! :dohh:
> 
> Does my chart seem really erratic to you?? This is my first month charting (doctor's orders), although I tried to go back and at least track my last few cycles in FF.

Your temps are a little rocky but as long as you are taking your temp at the same time every morning, I'd say youre okay. O have rocky temps to but I can tell when my body wants to O and when it has. O use OPKs too and it helps a lot. It kind of looks like your body might have geared up but didn't follow through, not sure though.


----------



## BridieChild

Tallmom, can you please decipher my chart? Fertile CP and CM, but no temp shift and negative OPKs.... starting to get a few pains in abdo too.


----------



## Stinas

Still no af. Overall frustrated.


----------



## Tallmom2b

BridieChild said:


> Tallmom, can you please decipher my chart? Fertile CP and CM, but no temp shift and negative OPKs.... starting to get a few pains in abdo too.

Hi Bridie :flower: It looks like your body is gearing up. The E CM is a good sign. I think your temp could dip even lower right before O. I'd say O could happen within the next couple days, so keep :sex: and using the OPKs. 

Gl :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Still no af. Overall frustrated.

I'm thinking you didn't ovulate until Cd 28 which means AF isn't due for another couple few days? It's possible you had a LH surge which makes your temp dip way down before O and then for some reason your body didn't release the egg until a week later. It's happened to me. At the time I wasn't charting just using OPKs, I got a positive test and didn't O until a week later, I was pretty sure that's what happened because AF came so I counted 14 days back and that is when I probably Od. Hope that wasn't too confusing:haha:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Still no af. Overall frustrated.
> 
> I'm thinking you didn't ovulate until Cd 28 which means AF isn't due for another couple few days? It's possible you had a LH surge which makes your temp dip way down before O and then for some reason your body didn't release the egg until a week later. It's happened to me. At the time I wasn't charting just using OPKs, I got a positive test and didn't O until a week later, I was pretty sure that's what happened because AF came so I counted 14 days back and that is when I probably Od. Hope that wasn't too confusing:haha:Click to expand...

I don't know what to think anymore. This is stressing me out!!! BFN on frer today. 
I guess it could be possible to o later but why get a positive on opk? I'm confused. I wish I was normal!!! 
If I did O on cd28 I probably don't have a chance. I didn't bd around then. This sucks!


----------



## LittleBird

Ugh, Stinas. Sorry, I know how hard the 2WW is, and it looks like yours is dragging on to almost 3 weeks. :( Your temps are still looking really good. I know it's hard to keep hoping for something, but I don't believe you're out yet.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> I don't know what to think anymore. This is stressing me out!!! BFN on frer today.
> I guess it could be possible to o later but why get a positive on opk? I'm confused. I wish I was normal!!!
> If I did O on cd28 I probably don't have a chance. I didn't bd around then. This sucks!

Her is a link that has great info. About ovulation and OPKs. I think it will answer a lot of ques. You have about your situation.
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#9


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom - Thanks. :hugs: Yes I've been taking it at the same time, even on weekends give or take like 15-20 mins. I've been setting my alarm for 6am, even on weekends, which my hubby doesn't love, haha!

Stinas - No, I don't think I missed my surge. I hope not anyway! I've been doing opks since pretty early on. Plus I usually get sore boobs and some cramping right after I ov, which I haven't yet. I don't get tons of EWCM, but I think around ov time I get a slight increase in watery cm, which I haven't noticed yet either. Soooo I think FF is just getting used to my wacky temps. :)


----------



## Aliciatm

urgh so i go back to check yesterdays opk its clearly neg along with todays.. but its almost positive... lol... ive been cramping started getting high on cbfm. my cervix was soft like pushing ur finger into a feather pillow i felt the opening but to be honest im not sure if its open or not lol. seems pretty high. just want to ovulate and get a peak on my cbfm


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for all your comments ladies. It's nice to have people that understand. 
Just started brown spotting, so maybe af is on her way or just playing tricks on me. That old witch!


----------



## BridieChild

Tallmom2b said:


> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom, can you please decipher my chart? Fertile CP and CM, but no temp shift and negative OPKs.... starting to get a few pains in abdo too.
> 
> Hi Bridie :flower: It looks like your body is gearing up. The E CM is a good sign. I think your temp could dip even lower right before O. I'd say O could happen within the next couple days, so keep :sex: and using the OPKs.
> 
> Gl :thumbup: :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun - my chart is being so frustrating! CM changed again, temp dipped even further... ahh! What is happening??


----------



## Stinas

Lisa92881 said:


> Tallmom - Thanks. :hugs: Yes I've been taking it at the same time, even on weekends give or take like 15-20 mins. I've been setting my alarm for 6am, even on weekends, which my hubby doesn't love, haha!
> 
> Stinas - No, I don't think I missed my surge. I hope not anyway! I've been doing opks since pretty early on. Plus I usually get sore boobs and some cramping right after I ov, which I haven't yet. I don't get tons of EWCM, but I think around ov time I get a slight increase in watery cm, which I haven't noticed yet either. Soooo I think FF is just getting used to my wacky temps. :)

Just keep bding all the time. Cover all your basics. lol FF can be weird I guess. 
Im new to temping, but now that I know a bit more I am more prepared for next cycle. I have decided to do it every other day from end of af to when she is due again. I hope it happens soon...seeing a lady walking her baby today made me cry. To make matters worse...my dh said if it does not happen we can sell our big house, get an apt, drive crazy cars like Ferraris and go on vacation all the time lol I told him I would much rather stroll around town with my expensive stroller. lol 
Wayyy to make me feel better!!! Men! Cant live with them, cant live with out them!


----------



## Stinas

Af got me. 
Tallmom I guess you were right. Instead of an implatation dip it was ovulation. So this cycle after I get a positive I am going to keep checking with opks just to be safe. 
I have also decided to temp a little earlier in the day as well. On to a new an bighter cycle. I am an April baby and got married in April. Hopefully it's my month!


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, Stinas -- sorry to hear that AF came. It sounds like you have some great PMA for this new cycle, though! :hugs:


----------



## Aliciatm

just got prescribe 50 mg of clomid i start taking it next cycle


----------



## LittleBird

Good luck, Alicia -- I took it for two cycles and I'm having an unmedicated cycle because I was traveling, but I'm not sure what the FS will recommend for next time.


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah i didnt have to go see an fs luckily my obgyn prescribed it. bc of my temp chart last month.i take 50 mg for four cycles if nothing i go up to 100mg for four cycles. idk im worried and scared i just wanna get pregnant before the 100 mg


----------



## LittleBird

Well, I think they start most people on 50mg but it didn't do anything at all for me. I would say that if 50 doesn't work for 1 or 2 cycles, then ask them to up the dosage. The recommended use of Clomid is 3-6 cycles or something like that, because it can thin the uterine lining if taken for an extended amount of time. So you don't want to be on it for a really long time. Does that make sense? I hope it works right away for you!


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah he said one month on one month off. i have to take 50mg and have 4 cycles of no success for him to prescribe 100mg


----------



## LittleBird

I see. The only advice I can give is this: if you can go in for monitoring, that will be best. My FS does a postcoital test, where she realized that Clomid caused me to have hostile CM -- google it, but basically it's too sticky and thick for the sperm to travel through. I was even taking the max dose of guaifenesin for the week leading up to ovulation and it was still bad. She also checked my follicle sizes, which showed her that the 50mg dose wasn't having good results on me, so she increased the dose after the 1st month. If I hadn't been monitored so closely, I would have been questioning why it wasn't working for me (CM issues), and I would have been taking too low a dose (follicles not growing quickly enough).


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah idk if he will do that so soon. yet. i think he is gonna try this in 3 months he will start monitoring me and etc


----------



## Lisa92881

Hey Alicia - Glad to hear things are moving in the right direction for you. Keep us posted. I have a feeling I may be headed down the Clomid road soon enough (when I bring in my charts to show my obgyn in Sept). When do you think your next AF is due for you to start taking it??


----------



## Aliciatm

i have no clue last cycle was annovulatory and it was 20 days long my norm is about 30-32 days long idk what to think lol. i start taking clomid on cd 5-9 next cycle though.


----------



## BridieChild

WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON WITH MY TEMPS?!? If it's going to go up, then STAY up! DO NOT PLAY WITH ME and go up and bloody down like that!! OVULATE ALREADY DAMMIT!!

[/rant]


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Little!! I hope this cycle works!! 

Alicia - I hope this clomid works for you this cycle!! I dont know how that stuff works or what it is exactly, but it is something to get excited about!!

Birdie - I have no clue what your chart is saying. It confuses me. Up down up down...but then again...my looked great and look where it got me...AF and a slamming belly ache!


----------



## BridieChild

Sorry for the earlier rant. I just get so frustrated! This is worse than the TWW I'm sure of it. I SWEAR my OPK yesterday was darker than today's.

Sometimes I just want to cry.


----------



## Aliciatm

Hey what does it mean when ur thermometer gives you same reading 4 days in a row do I need to replace the battery?


Ps Ive only had this thermometer for 3 cycles? 
What kind do you guys use?


----------



## Lisa92881

Alicia - Yeah I think if you get too many in a row that are exactly the same (which it looks like you do), it could mean that your battery is dying. I got mine at CVS. This is only my first cycle using it but it seems ok so far. :shrug:

Bridie - Don't be sorry, I feel that way too. This wait is DEF worse than the 2WW!


----------



## LittleBird

BridieChild said:


> Sorry for the earlier rant. I just get so frustrated! This is worse than the TWW I'm sure of it. I SWEAR my OPK yesterday was darker than today's.
> 
> Sometimes I just want to cry.

Sorry, I know it's frustrating. I think the problem with OPKs is that they show increases in the LH even if it's not enough of a surge to actually ovulate. Your cycle last month was longer, does that usually happen with you?

I think you have to just keep BDing regularly and keep temping. If you can continue doing OPKs, then do them. If your body is trying multiple times to ovulate, it could look like it's coming and then you don't get the temp rise so you know it's not here yet. That temp rise is the only definitive piece of information saying you've ovulated. If you're feeling really fed up with the line OPK tests, you could switch to the smiley face ones because those give you a clear yes or no response. I haven't used them, but I think they're more expensive so you could keep a stash on hand so you can test when you think a line test is positive but aren't sure. Does that make sense?

Sorry again, TTC is hard work! :hugs:


----------



## LittleBird

Aliciatm said:


> Hey what does it mean when ur thermometer gives you same reading 4 days in a row do I need to replace the battery?
> 
> 
> Ps Ive only had this thermometer for 3 cycles?
> What kind do you guys use?

I know some people say that consistent temps are a sign that your thermometer battery is going bad. But ever since I started temping, my temps have been quite regular. At least during the first half of my cycle. The LP temps are all over the place, usually. I got my thermometer and started temping about 4 cycles ago, and in the first full cycle, there were lots of flat lines. I knew the battery couldn't be bad that quickly. And the fact that the temps fluctuate during the LP tells me that the thermometer is capable of reading various temps. If the temps seem to follow what your other signs (CM, OPK) are telling you, then trust them. At least, that's what I've been doing.


----------



## summer2011

You should have a thermometer that reads to 2 decimal places as your temps could be fluctuating ever so slightly (by .1 or .2 degrees). If your thermometer only reads 1 dec place your temp gets rounded which could result in flat temps. Since I've switched to a more accurate therm my temps look alot nicer. Although I do still get flat temps from time to time ;)


----------



## LittleBird

Actually, mine is a BBT thermometer and it just goes to one decimal place. The TCOYF book also recommends one that goes to one decimal place, IIRC.


----------



## amommy

Can you please add mine as well? I am 8dpo today!! And how about teal if you know how to do it or lavender or whatever lol ty!!!


----------



## LittleBird

amommy, your cycle is looking good! Good luck!


----------



## Aliciatm

I replaced my battery we will see what is says tomorrow


----------



## Stinas

amommy said:
 

> Can you please add mine as well? I am 8dpo today!! And how about teal if you know how to do it or lavender or whatever lol ty!!!

Good luck!!! Looks good!!:happydance:


----------



## Stinas

My bbt thermometer says Low when I turn it on....its brand new...so I dont know why it does that. Ill try to take a pic in the morn of it. Weird.


----------



## Aliciatm

I have the bd brand it's suppose to be the best idk :( I hope this work but only morning will tell


----------



## Stinas

I have no clue what brand I have. I got it off that website with all the tests...ummm...i cant think of the name off the bat. hmmm...


----------



## LittleBird

I also have the BD brand of BBT thermometer. It's a very light purple. I like it a lot.

I hope everyone else is doing great! I just got my crosshairs on FF today! So I'm 3DPO and I am going to have to start Progesterone soon, but I wanted to wait a few days. I really hate the side effects so I think I may wait a little longer this cycle.


----------



## Stinas

Hope everyone is doing good!!


----------



## BridieChild

My temps are finally staying up! Yay! I'm sure my OPK yesterday was positive....


----------



## Stinas

Yay!!! Good luck this cycle!!!
I cant wait to ovulate! 
I do have to say that my period was fast and very light this cycle. I had normal flow for less than 2 days and for 2 days just a liner. Weird. 
Thank god its almost over! On to a newer positive cycle!


----------



## Lisa92881

This charting thing is driving me a little nutty. :wacko: Would you ladies mind taking a peek at my chart?? My temps keep climbing but I don't know why. I'm 99% sure I haven't ovulated. The past few nights my sleep has been a little restless. Today I had woken up at 4:30 to pee, then took my temp at 6 after going back to sleep. Could that have caused it to be high? :shrug:


----------



## LittleBird

Yes, I think restless sleep can have an affect on temps and make them higher.


----------



## Stinas

I would imagine restless sleep can effect it. 
Dont stress over it. I like charting, but I refuse to fully go with it after last cycle. I have an almost perfect chart...until AF showed her ugly face. grrr


----------



## jelly tots

hey there, hope you guys are all okay, im still waiting to ov which should be just after next weekend. i get to see hubster too so better chance this month hopefully. we do have some preseed so will see if that helps at all. although we are all camping in our in-laws garden for the family get together so that will prove interesting to do a handstand straight after lol


----------



## BridieChild

I had crosshairs yesterday which put me at 4DPO. Temp plummeted this morning, so FF took away my CH - hopefully it's just a one off and my temp will be up again tomorrow! I've been getting twinges in my abdo as well, but that could be gas pains...


----------



## LittleBird

BridieChild said:


> I had crosshairs yesterday which put me at 4DPO. Temp plummeted this morning, so FF took away my CH - hopefully it's just a one off and my temp will be up again tomorrow! I've been getting twinges in my abdo as well, but that could be gas pains...

FF did the same thing to me this cycle! But the temp went back up the next day and FF put the crosshairs back in the right spot. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa92881

BridieChild said:


> I had crosshairs yesterday which put me at 4DPO. Temp plummeted this morning, so FF took away my CH - hopefully it's just a one off and my temp will be up again tomorrow! I've been getting twinges in my abdo as well, but that could be gas pains...

:haha: I had wierd pains all morning and was thinking that I would DEF get a positive opk....just did one and it's the lightest line ever. Damn
you gas pains!! :dohh:

Another random question for you ladies -- How come sometimes when you discard a temp on FF it disappears totally, other times the dot stays but it isn't connected by the lines? I tried discarding a few of my high temps to see if it would get rid of my crosshairs, which it did.


----------



## Stinas

^ I was wondering the same thing. 
I think FF is wacky sometimes. 
I hate having long weird cycles!! I feel like it takes forever to O and forever to finish TWW...grrrrrr


----------



## BridieChild

Well, my temp went back up but not enough to give me my CH back - I can feel a long teary rant coming on, especially after reading some of the recently locked threads from yesterday.....


----------



## LittleBird

Lisa92881 said:


> Another random question for you ladies -- How come sometimes when you discard a temp on FF it disappears totally, other times the dot stays but it isn't connected by the lines? I tried discarding a few of my high temps to see if it would get rid of my crosshairs, which it did.

I think it has to do with the range of temps showing. If the temp is too high, it just doesn't fit on the graph, but it might show up later if your LP temps are high enough.


----------



## LittleBird

BridieChild said:


> Well, my temp went back up but not enough to give me my CH back - I can feel a long teary rant coming on, especially after reading some of the recently locked threads from yesterday.....

I'm sorry the temp didn't go back up all the way! Temping is good and bad. Good when things are clear and you can tell exactly where you are in the cycle. Bad when you only get one piece of data per day and you really want to know what's coming next! I hope it all makes sense in the next couple of days! :hugs:


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks again ladies. Yes, charting is frustrating in the moment when you want to know what's coming and what it all means, but I imagine it's helpful to look back at a complete cycle, which I haven't had yet. 

I slept better last night, and took my temp right away at 6am (without laying there for a few minutes like I had been the past few mornings) and it was much lower this morning. I'm thinking that was the issue. 

I'm going away for a little girls weekend, and I had originally planned to take my thermometer and temp, even though my friends would make fun of me. :haha: Now I'm thinking I'll just bring a few opks to keep an eye on things. We will be drinking and staying out late, so my temps probably won't be reliable anyway. I plan to :sex: tomorrow morning just in case, even though my eggie doesn't seem to have plans of showing any time soon. 

How is everyone else??


----------



## Stinas

I had a couple of drinks last night and noticed that my temp this morn was lower than it was on CD 1. So im guessing drinking effects it? Its beyond too early to ovulate, so im guessing thats what triggered a lower temp. 
Should I discard the temp or just leave it since I know why its low? 
Temping is sooo annoying lol 

I have decided to bd every other night until AF is due. What do you ladies think? I will start any day now. I just feel like I will cover all the days this way. I thought I did last cycle...I bd day before + opk, day of, and day after...then... a few days later I had a temp dip, which we all thought was implantation...which ended up being O!!! At least thats what I think it could have been considering AF came according to my lp from that day on. How frustrating. 
I was thinking since that happened maybe I should OPK even after I get my +?? Or will that not make a difference>? I use the CB Digital OPK.


----------



## LittleBird

I also had a really low temp after drinking. I thought drinking made temps go higher, and it has in the past for me. But I am glad to hear it made yours low, because now I don't feel like such a weirdo for that one really low temp.


----------



## honey08

if u look on my chart (1st pg ) i had a massive temp dip on cd8 , so it is normal, do u do opk aswell ? 

drinking use to make my temp higher x


----------



## Stinas

LittleBird said:


> I also had a really low temp after drinking. I thought drinking made temps go higher, and it has in the past for me. But I am glad to hear it made yours low, because now I don't feel like such a weirdo for that one really low temp.

I will be more than happy to be a weirdo with you! lol
I am going out for drinks tom night...so ill see sat morn if my temps are down as well...then we can see if thats why.



honey08 said:


> if u look on my chart (1st pg ) i had a massive temp dip on cd8 , so it is normal, do u do opk aswell ?
> 
> drinking use to make my temp higher x

How are you feeling??? Are you getting a baby bump yet>?


----------



## honey08

not really, still very very sore, they thought it was eptopic at 4wk5day and had to have an op , they cudnt get to wotever it was thro my belly button so went thro my c-sec scar:cry: but when i got woke up was told it was an 8cm cyst on my ovary not the pregnancy :dance: ( sorry if ive told u this ) 
so im still mega bloated thro this , good only knows wot they do to u when ur in that operation theate :lol:

but ive had 2scans and all ok :dance:


----------



## LittleBird

Awesome news, honey! I hope that it continues going well for you. That must have been very scary to think it was an ectopic and then what a relief to find out that your bean was OK!


----------



## Lisa92881

Glad everything is ok Honey08!


----------



## Stinas

Im super glad to hear everything is ok honey!!! I could only imagine how scary that was for you!


----------



## Hotpink

Oh ladies look at my chart please..


----------



## BridieChild

Mine too please! Does it look like I'm going to O any time soon?


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink, looking good!

BridieChild, the link isn't opening for yours right now.


----------



## BridieChild

I just fixed my link, could someone have a look please?


----------



## Lisa92881

BridieChild said:


> I just fixed my link, could someone have a look please?

Just looked, but it's hard to tell from temps if ovulation is coming. :shrug: I wish there was a way, I would love to know too!


----------



## Stinas

I cant tell myself...looks like a dip on cd 19 Birdie...did you OPK that day?


----------



## BridieChild

FF originally said I O'd on CD14 - but took crosshairs away again on about CD19.... my temps have gone up a little since then, but still no definite O shift


----------



## Lisa92881

Sigh. My chart is awfully uneventful. :coffee:


----------



## Hotpink

Oh please take a look at my chart..


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies :hi: I hope all is well with everyone. I've been super busy lately!

I was surprised to see FF gave me my crosshairs today, but I really don't think I Od :shrug: usually my BBs get sore. But I hope I did O! Maybe I just missed my peak day? 
And my temps aren't that high so Im thinking O didn't happen. Guess I'll have to wait and see!
:dust: to us all!


----------



## Lisa92881

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi ladies :hi: I hope all is well with everyone. I've been super busy lately!
> 
> I was surprised to see FF gave me my crosshairs today, but I really don't think I Od :shrug: usually my BBs get sore. But I hope I did O! Maybe I just missed my peak day?
> And my temps aren't that high so Im thinking O didn't happen. Guess I'll have to wait and see!
> :dust: to us all!

FF could be wrong too, earlier in my cycle it gave me crosshairs and took them away about 3-4 different times. I clearly haven't ovulated yet! :dohh: Trust yourself too, I haven't been putting all my faith in FF. Good luck!


----------



## Stinas

I agree with Lisa...trust yourself....dtd as much as possible lol

I have a question....I have been looking at everyones charts and wondering why my temps are always in the high 96's and low 97's pre ovulation...why? Is that normal? Do I sleep with my mouth open or something? Everyone else is in the high 97's and low 98's. Just curious...I still get a + OPK, so I guess im ovulating ok...I can feel the cramping of it too, so I guess thats ok.


----------



## LittleBird

If you're worried about sleeping with your mouth open, you could temp vaginally. I haven't done that yet, but I think it's supposed to be more accurate.


----------



## Stinas

LittleBird said:


> If you're worried about sleeping with your mouth open, you could temp vaginally. I haven't done that yet, but I think it's supposed to be more accurate.

I have no clue if I am. I fall asleep with it closed, but who knows what happens when I'm asleep. 
I heard that too, but it grosses me out a bit. :nope: can't do it.


----------



## BridieChild

OK, got my crosshairs back this morning and am now officially 3DPO - HOWEVER we didn't BD enough before during and after O because DH is going for SA tomorrow and we haven't been allowed - WAAAAH!! Bugger bugger bugger.... I'm already counting myself out this month.....


----------



## Stinas

BridieChild said:


> OK, got my crosshairs back this morning and am now officially 3DPO - HOWEVER we didn't BD enough before during and after O because DH is going for SA tomorrow and we haven't been allowed - WAAAAH!! Bugger bugger bugger.... I'm already counting myself out this month.....

You never know!!! I read yesterday on here that someone got a BFP and only DTD once!!!!!! So, there is always hope!!!!

I have been doing good with the whole "sperm meets egg" plan! Im excited! Just did an OPK and got a +!!! So DTD again tonight, tom, monday...then break on tue, then wed again, then back to every other day just to be safe. I think my DH is getting tired, but oh well, he knows how bad I want this and how important it is...not saying he does not want it, but as a woman, we always want it more. 

I am going away next monday...do you ladies think I should temp while I am gone? I feel weird doing it because I am taking my cousin with us, not like she can hear an alarm in the am...maybe she wont notice?

I really hope this works out this month. FF says if I do, it will be the day after my birthday and 5 days before our 2nd wedding anniversary!...how great would that be!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Will it stress you out _more_ if you don't take your temp during that week?? If so, I say do it. If it won't bother you, then relax for the week. That would be amazing timing for your BFP! :)

Ladies check out my chart today, it's nuts. Haha. Maybe I was cold this morning?!! I showed my husband and he goes "Are you sure you were alive this morning when you took it?!" :rofl:


----------



## BridieChild

Lisa, mine was opposite! I'm 4DPO apparently and my temp shot right up this morning! It looks mad!


----------



## jelly tots

Hey ladies, hope you are all doing okay.
Just a quick one, due to ov in the next day or two if havent already - thermometer broke the other day so not been able to temp til new one gets here. i finally managed to see hubster over the weekend which was just in time for my cycle (well fx anyways), so we dtd (also with preseed to try) friday night, saturday night and sunday morning, sunday afternoon i had some very light pink staining and a little bit ths morning, would this just be because we havent done anything in 4 weeks or could it be something else? bit confused as not had it before.


----------



## Lisa92881

Could be, but could also be ovulation bleeding!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jelly tots

Lisa92881 said:


> Could be, but could also be ovulation bleeding!!! :thumbup:

didnt know you could get ov bleeding, here's hoping as that would be bang on time :)


----------



## Stinas

I might just take it with me do it...if I miss a day, I miss a day...I will only be away for about 5 days. The days I travel, I probably wont be able to temp because I will not have enough sleep, if any at all, and will be waking up wayyyyyy before I normally take temp...too many hours to even use the online converter. Ill figure it out. 

I got a quick +opk the other day...it was a night +....I peed about an hour later and got a -, probably from all the water I drank. Next morn a - again. I hope it was not a false +/smiley. I bd just in case, but last night my dh was super tired, we tried, but poor guy was soooo tired he just couldnt. That was a first. :-( Just a little bump in the "sperm meets egg" plan. Im going on to every other again starting tonight. Do you think I missed it? 
I wake up super early on sundays for work, so I use the online converter....I always feel like its not that accurate. Should I discard my sundays temps? They are the only ones super high. Or should I just use the original temp and time? So far I just discarded them. 

Lisa - lol
Birdie - maybe its a good sign?
Jelly - I didnt know about ovulation bleeding myself.


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - You should be covered if that was your true pos since you have been sticking to the SMEP! I think false smilies are pretty rare, so maybe you just had a quick surge. Any cramping or anything?


----------



## jelly tots

yes it does sound promising that you have it covered chick :)


----------



## Stinas

Oh good....im glad to hear you guys say that! 
I have been having slight cramping for a couple nights....Day before the smiley, day of and day after. Nothing crazy...but when laying down relaxing, you can feel it pretty good.
I sooo hope I have everything covered. Hopefully I can de stress on this vacation. I need a TTC break. haha

How are you guys doing today?


----------



## jelly tots

I'm okay thanks, done everything I can this month but not sure which day I started ewcm though as been up at inlaws and didn't get round to checking due to being so busy and endless queues for loo lol. Was annual family get together so two toilets between 24 people were not fun.


----------



## Stinas

Its good that you got to have some fun with family!! It helps take your mind off ttc!


----------



## Stinas

Not sure if you guys already know about this thread, but I like to compare my chart to these BFP charts...

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html


----------



## jelly tots

cool, thanks for that. always handy.

well i suppose im officially in tww now, feel a bit lost with no temps for this week :S 
already off to a great start with an ear infection that appeared this morning so no running for me the next few days.

hope everyone is having a fab one.x


----------



## Stinas

Jelly - yay for the tww!!! Ear infections suck! When I get them I like to warm olive oil soak a cotton ball a bit and sleep with it in my ear. It's very soothing.

My temps are not going up. I am cramping. Is that normal?


----------



## jelly tots

i would say thats about normal for me to be cramping, i have been the last few days. not sure about temps not shooting up, but you have had +ve opk. had a look at your chart and has gone up a little from your dip so thats good it is slightly higher. hopefully someone a bit more knowledgeable can help you with more info than i have.

well im off to the doctors today as feeling an awful lot worse this morning, was starting to feel better last night, but all gone downhill with this heatwave we are having in the uk and very little sleep. looks like antibiotics it will have to be.


----------



## SHump76

Hi! Can you add my chart?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/368989

I'm a big fan of red and orange, so I'd love either of those colours. :)


----------



## Stinas

Thanks jelly!!! 
Hope you feel better!!!

Welcome shump


----------



## totrn

I would love to be added to the chart list to stalk and get some feedback:) Any color is fine. 

What does everyone think - this is first time my chart has looked like this, and that I didnt get an ov date


----------



## jelly tots

totrn said:


> I would love to be added to the chart list to stalk and get some feedback:) Any color is fine.
> 
> What does everyone think - this is first time my chart has looked like this, and that I didnt get an ov date

welcome, to me that looks really good :)


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Thanks jelly!!!
> Hope you feel better!!!

thanks, im feeling loads better after a few painkillers and 4 packets of wotsits :munch:


----------



## totrn

I just wanted to say thanks to you all - it is nice to have a supportive place to come and have people answer your questions. I recently moved with my husband so I am in a new place, with new people and besides him -who doesnt need to hear about ovulating, mucus, and temps - I don't have anyone to ask. So thanks :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Hi can u add me also Link is in my siggy. I'd like magenta. Be nice to have others opinion on ur chart :)


----------



## jelly tots

momwannabe81 said:


> Hi can u add me also Link is in my siggy. I'd like magenta. Be nice to have others opinion on ur chart :)

Welcome, looking good so far fx they stay up for you


----------



## jelly tots

evening, how is everyone doing?

well im feeling worse today but the doctor said it would get worse before it got better so looks like i have tomorrow off work too.

only problem with being home bored is you end up thread stalking, very interesting what you can find out as normally i dont have a huge amount of time to look at all the different subjects etc.

one thing im really worried about is being ill this week. being 3 dpo it wont be long before i could potentially have implantation, bit concerned as to being ill can affect that at all. also cant use my temps properly as they will be raised slightly with this virus :S
oh well at least it is one more reason to not look into things too much this tww and will help keep me sane a litle while longer lol.


----------



## cdj1

Hello, please add mine, you should see it below. Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Emma11511

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/367b54

My temps are CRAAAAZY! Would like some feedback/advice :) xxxx


----------



## whigfield

Add me up! :) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31f19


----------



## LittleBird

Emma11511 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/367b54
> 
> My temps are CRAAAAZY! Would like some feedback/advice :) xxxx

Looks like you may have ovulated. It will take a couple of days to know for sure, but I think it looks good...


----------



## Lisa92881

Emma11511 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/367b54
> 
> My temps are CRAAAAZY! Would like some feedback/advice :) xxxx

Doesn't look too crazy to me!! :winkwink: I think you probably ovulated, just wait and see if the high temps continue. Good luck!


----------



## Stinas

Welcome all newbies! Good luck!!!

Doing the whole SMEP is hard!!! DH was tired last night, so we skipped it...DTD tonight and will again sat, then we go on vacation, so we are going to take a break from it...im tired lol 
I wonder when FF is going to give me crosshairs? My temp didnt drop until last night, then shot up this morn. So do I have to wait a couple days? Im curious as to what DPO I am now. I am on CD 21, but got a +OPK on CD 16. I have been having cramping down there for a few days now. Last 2 days they have been more constant and a bit more pressure. Hopefully its the beginning of something good!!!




Emma11511 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/367b54
> 
> My temps are CRAAAAZY! Would like some feedback/advice :) xxxx

Its still early, but they look good. 



jelly tots said:


> evening, how is everyone doing?
> 
> well im feeling worse today but the doctor said it would get worse before it got better so looks like i have tomorrow off work too.
> 
> only problem with being home bored is you end up thread stalking, very interesting what you can find out as normally i dont have a huge amount of time to look at all the different subjects etc.
> 
> one thing im really worried about is being ill this week. being 3 dpo it wont be long before i could potentially have implantation, bit concerned as to being ill can affect that at all. also cant use my temps properly as they will be raised slightly with this virus :S
> oh well at least it is one more reason to not look into things too much this tww and will help keep me sane a litle while longer lol.

It always gets worse before it gets better! Sucks, but its true. 
Still take your temps, just discard them. I think you should be ok even if you are 3DPO. It is what it is, cant do anything about being sick. :shrug:
Your chart is looking really good!!!


----------



## jelly tots

thanks chick, feeling a bit better this morning which is a good thing and not even had any painkillers yet. so looks like im on the mend :)


with your +ve on the 30th and that dip that follow it the next day or so could be your ov. you missed a temp on the 31st so maybe that was your increase. otherwise i would defo say the 3rd was your proper ov dip. that cramping could have been your ov too. hopefully the next few days will help to confirm. 
aw bless ya, it is hard to keep bding when you are knackered. im sure you have done it enough to cover all bases chick.


----------



## Lisa92881

My dotted crosshairs are back!! :dohh: Once again, I don't think I really ovulated. I had 2 days where I had a teeny tiny speck of EWCM, but never got a positive opk - and I've gotten positives before. No cramping or sore bb's which usually happens during/after ov. So, once again FF is messing with me!! :winkwink:

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## jeoestreich

My chart is totally confusing me. Ugh. I cannot tell if AF is on her way or not.


----------



## Lisa92881

jeoestreich said:


> My chart is totally confusing me. Ugh. I cannot tell if AF is on her way or not.

Hopefully not!! Hard to tell though. Your temps are dropping but still relatively high, and above your coverline. I'm keeping my FX for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

I have no clue whats going on my chart. The days I discarded my temps are on sundays because I wake up much earlier and had to adjust the temps using the online adjuster. Do you think I should un discard them?


----------



## jelly tots

evening, how are you all doing?

well im about 5dpo i think, and so far this tww is completely different to what it normally is, not yet got any symptoms. obviously i still have a week or so to go for them to show up, but i'm feeling quite good that they are at bay. hope i dont get any nausea like i normally do, could quite do without eating my own body weight of ginger this month lol. temps are still up so that it quite good and my ear infection has nearly gone away, strting feeling loads better yesterday. just have a light ringing in my ears but have been told can take a week or so for all that to sort itself out. just going to hold off driving until my balance etc is back to normal too, im still walking round a bit like im drunk :D


----------



## Stinas

Jelly - our cycles are close! Ff gave me crosshairs today and says I am 3 dpo. Could be more though because my opk was cd16 but temp didn't rise until later. Weird. 
I sooooo hope this is our cycles!!


----------



## jelly tots

Ooo that's fab ff has finally given you them, I think you are closer to 5 than 3 but fx and we will have to wait and see. 

Do you know if you have to get an implantation dip on temps to help confirm you could be pg, or can you still have implantation without any dip or other symptoms at all?


----------



## jeoestreich

My temp is holding steady. Today it was at 97.82, is way above my coverline. AF is due either today or tomorrow. Hopefully it stays ups.


----------



## Lisa92881

jeoestreich said:


> My temp is holding steady. Today it was at 97.82, is way above my coverline. AF is due either today or tomorrow. Hopefully it stays ups.

:thumbup: Yay!!


----------



## jelly tots

jeoestreich said:


> My temp is holding steady. Today it was at 97.82, is way above my coverline. AF is due either today or tomorrow. Hopefully it stays ups.

Fx chick


----------



## Lisa92881

Well if I discard that one wacky (really low) temp from last weekend, my crosshairs disappear once again. I give up! :haha:


----------



## momwannabe81

My temp dropped today at 5dpo. Any thoughts? I had 2 drops last cycle but every month can be different. Fx


----------



## Lisa92881

momwannabe81 said:


> My temp dropped today at 5dpo. Any thoughts? I had 2 drops last cycle but every month can be different. Fx

Could be an implantation dip!! FX! How come some of your circles are open/not filled in, what does that mean??


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> Ooo that's fab ff has finally given you them, I think you are closer to 5 than 3 but fx and we will have to wait and see.
> 
> Do you know if you have to get an implantation dip on temps to help confirm you could be pg, or can you still have implantation without any dip or other symptoms at all?

I have a feeling its more like 5, but im just going to go with what FF says for now. 
Do you think I bd on good days? Im going to bd again tonight if DH is not too tired when he comes home from work lol

I have no clue if you need a dip in order to confirm preg. I had a nice one last cycle and im not preg, so lets see.
What I find pretty weird is that every time I do an OPK, I still have a line, not as dark as control and dont get a smiley, but theres a line there. Is that weird or im just weird for looking at the digital lines?




jeoestreich said:


> My temp is holding steady. Today it was at 97.82, is way above my coverline. AF is due either today or tomorrow. Hopefully it stays ups.

It still is way above coverline. Did you test yet? Im getting anxious for you!!!
:dust:




momwannabe81 said:


> My temp dropped today at 5dpo. Any thoughts? I had 2 drops last cycle but every month can be different. Fx

Possible implantation dip...but you do have a lot of white dots...are you taking temp at same time?


----------



## BridieChild

10DPO and feeling yuck - REALLY sore boobs, nausea, headache, cramps.... took a ClearBlue digi and it was negative, so I'm guessing AF will be here next week....


----------



## Stinas

BridieChild said:


> 10DPO and feeling yuck - REALLY sore boobs, nausea, headache, cramps.... took a ClearBlue digi and it was negative, so I'm guessing AF will be here next week....

Digitals suck! Do a FRER!!!! You might see a line if you are...plus 10DPO is still early!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lisa92881 said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped today at 5dpo. Any thoughts? I had 2 drops last cycle but every month can be different. Fx
> 
> Could be an implantation dip!! FX! How come some of your circles are open/not filled in, what does that mean??Click to expand...

I work nights so I take my temp random times but always within same range. Although they r open u can still see they are close to each other. I've been sleeping longer so haven't been able to take at 3 like i usually do. I hope it is implant dip, but had one last month at 5 dpo but wasn't at coverline so fx


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> Ooo that's fab ff has finally given you them, I think you are closer to 5 than 3 but fx and we will have to wait and see.
> 
> Do you know if you have to get an implantation dip on temps to help confirm you could be pg, or can you still have implantation without any dip or other symptoms at all?
> 
> I have a feeling its more like 5, but im just going to go with what FF says for now.
> Do you think I bd on good days? Im going to bd again tonight if DH is not too tired when he comes home from work lol
> 
> I have no clue if you need a dip in order to confirm preg. I had a nice one last cycle and im not preg, so lets see.
> What I find pretty weird is that every time I do an OPK, I still have a line, not as dark as control and dont get a smiley, but theres a line there. Is that weird or im just weird for looking at the digital lines?Click to expand...

I think you did bd on good days, so all hunky dory there chick, try not to worry. Supposedly it all stays up there for a good few days, up to a week I think, so there would have been plenty of swimmers waiting for eggy to come out of its house.
Well I had my dip in temp today, ff isn't giving me crosshairs as I couldn't take my temp over that period, should I try and 'fix' it so I get them and see where my coverline should be? I had the ov bleed so could do it to appear around that day.
When I do OPK it gets darker leading up to ov and then gets lighter, I use the darkest one as +ve and ignore the rest. If you are using a monitor I wouldn't read too much into the sticks as the monitors like the digi pg tests look at all types of info on there.


----------



## jelly tots

Lisa92881 said:


> Well if I discard that one wacky (really low) temp from last weekend, my crosshairs disappear once again. I give up! :haha:

I've had a look at your chart but im not knowledgeable enough yet to properly decipher them. It's a shame none of the other ladies have been on the last week or so as they would have a better idea.


----------



## jelly tots

BridieChild said:


> 10DPO and feeling yuck - REALLY sore boobs, nausea, headache, cramps.... took a ClearBlue digi and it was negative, so I'm guessing AF will be here next week....

still not out yet! give another few days and do a frer, digi's are rubbish this early.


----------



## BridieChild

Thanks everyone - I think it would be a bloody miracle TBH - we didn't BD at the right time, and considering DH's shocking SA results.... anyway, staying positive....


----------



## Stinas

Jelly - I would fix the temps and maybe just discard them so ff knows what's going on?
Make sure you add the o bleed. 

That usually happens to me with the opk but usually by now there isn't a line anymore. It's weird. I hope I bd enough. 
No symptoms. Just exhausted with a severe back ache and gas. Lol. Back ache could be from this crummy weather.


----------



## Hugsys

I must set up a chart it seems everyone uses the same site for this?

Also I've had no luck getting a basal thermometer. Will a regular digital thermometer do that displays to point 1 decimal point?


----------



## Stinas

BridieChild said:


> Thanks everyone - I think it would be a bloody miracle TBH - we didn't BD at the right time, and considering DH's shocking SA results.... anyway, staying positive....

I don't think there is ever a perfect time. Look at my last cycle chart. It looks like a preg chart and I can tell you that not. 
I stopped believing in the "perfect" time to bd. That's all bs. 
Positive thoughts will help. All you need is that ONE time or that ONE swimmer.


----------



## jelly tots

momwannabe81 said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> My temp dropped today at 5dpo. Any thoughts? I had 2 drops last cycle but every month can be different. Fx
> 
> Could be an implantation dip!! FX! How come some of your circles are open/not filled in, what does that mean??Click to expand...
> 
> I work nights so I take my temp random times but always within same range. Although they r open u can still see they are close to each other. I've been sleeping longer so haven't been able to take at 3 like i usually do. I hope it is implant dip, but had one last month at 5 dpo but wasn't at coverline so fxClick to expand...

looks like implant dip to me fx chick


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Jelly - I would fix the temps and maybe just discard them so ff knows what's going on?
> Make sure you add the o bleed.
> 
> That usually happens to me with the opk but usually by now there isn't a line anymore. It's weird. I hope I bd enough.
> No symptoms. Just exhausted with a severe back ache and gas. Lol. Back ache could be from this crummy weather.

I've tried to fix the temps with some of mine from last cycle but for some reason cant manipulate it enough to get me oving on the monday, so will just have to ignore that and add a dpo onto what that says, just wondering if my coverline is a bit high too. if i discard them the crosshairs dissappear completely so may just have to go without any for this cycle and see how it goes.
I can use an average coverline myself based on last months chart and go about it that way.

stop worrying chick, im sure you have bd'd enough, it only takes 1 little swimmer remember!


----------



## Lisa92881

jelly tots said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Well if I discard that one wacky (really low) temp from last weekend, my crosshairs disappear once again. I give up! :haha:
> 
> I've had a look at your chart but im not knowledgeable enough yet to properly decipher them. It's a shame none of the other ladies have been on the last week or so as they would have a better idea.Click to expand...

Thanks for looking. My crosshairs are back again today, lol! :wacko: I've kind of given up on this cycle, and I'm surprisingly ok with it. Trying to chill out a little bit!


----------



## jeoestreich

Temps still up today. Took a test and looks like a super faint line. So I am going to retest in the morning.


----------



## marmar

^ Sending :dust:


----------



## Lisa92881

jeoestreich said:


> Temps still up today. Took a test and looks like a super faint line. So I am going to retest in the morning.

OOH! Yay!! :happydance: Can't wait to see you post your BFP tomorrow!


----------



## jelly tots

jeoestreich said:


> Temps still up today. Took a test and looks like a super faint line. So I am going to retest in the morning.

very exciting, lots of :dust: coming your way!


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks Ladies. I still do not believe what I saw was real. It was like a shadow, not really even pink. Hopefully it is darker tomorrow. I even made the hubby look to make sure I wasn't seeing things and he saw it also.


----------



## BridieChild

11DPO and still feeling bad - hurty boobs, nausea, nose bleeding, crampy....ugh. Someone check my chart for me please?


----------



## jeoestreich

Your chart is looking good to me. It is still way above your coverline. When is AF due?


----------



## jelly tots

Yep still looking good for both of you


----------



## Stinas

Ladies...have a wonderful week!! I am going on vacation tom morn. I am going to try to check in and try to OPK, but all I really want to do is sit on the beach and soak in the sun! haha
Good luck!!
xoxo




jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Jelly - I would fix the temps and maybe just discard them so ff knows what's going on?
> Make sure you add the o bleed.
> 
> That usually happens to me with the opk but usually by now there isn't a line anymore. It's weird. I hope I bd enough.
> No symptoms. Just exhausted with a severe back ache and gas. Lol. Back ache could be from this crummy weather.
> 
> I've tried to fix the temps with some of mine from last cycle but for some reason cant manipulate it enough to get me oving on the monday, so will just have to ignore that and add a dpo onto what that says, just wondering if my coverline is a bit high too. if i discard them the crosshairs dissappear completely so may just have to go without any for this cycle and see how it goes.
> I can use an average coverline myself based on last months chart and go about it that way.
> 
> stop worrying chick, im sure you have bd'd enough, it only takes 1 little swimmer remember!Click to expand...

lol I know!!! Im just crazy!



jeoestreich said:


> Temps still up today. Took a test and looks like a super faint line. So I am going to retest in the morning.

yayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
How exciting!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## BridieChild

jeoestreich said:


> Your chart is looking good to me. It is still way above your coverline. When is AF due?

Not sure. She showed up at 10DPO last time, on CD46. I'm 11DPO today, on CD37.... my back hurts today too


----------



## momwannabe81

My temp went back up but not a huge spike so idk. I have felt a little blushed earlier so maybe its going up.


----------



## jelly tots

Have a lovely break Stinas, see you when you get back.

Bridiechild - if you are already a day over last months dpo then thats a good sign, fx it holds off for you. with you being 10cd less too that must be a good sign too, although i apreciate how stressful irregular cycles can be.

momwannabe - 8 days to go until testing so still every chance, it looks like you had your implantation dip over the weekend. if you look at mine it didnt go straight down and i bet it doesnt go straight up to the top again either tomorrow which will then be similar to yours.


----------



## jeoestreich

My temperature dropped this morning and :witch: showed her ugly face. I am back at CD 1.


----------



## jelly tots

jeoestreich said:


> My temperature dropped this morning and :witch: showed her ugly face. I am back at CD 1.

so sorry to hear that chicken, it was looking good so all my fx for next cycle xx


----------



## BridieChild

jeoestreich said:


> My temperature dropped this morning and :witch: showed her ugly face. I am back at CD 1.

Sorry hun - good luck with this cycle!

I'm 12DPO and still scared to test. I feel a little better than yesterday, but still nauseous this morning, bloated and sore bb's.


----------



## jelly tots

BridieChild said:


> I'm 12DPO and still scared to test. I feel a little better than yesterday, but still nauseous this morning, bloated and sore bb's.

Hope they are good signs for you chick, when if your af due, can you wait until then to test?


Ive not got any signs apart from lots of cm still, just wish there was an easier way of being able to tell apart from all this waiting and testing.


----------



## momwannabe81

OH i know the feeling, i almost poas but realized my pee was to diluted, hopefully i can hold myself from doing it when i wake up, another girl got her bfp today and she is due same as me, i'm really happy for her but now i wonder what if i I can also get my BFP today!?!?!?


----------



## twilliamssbt

After being told last month we had no chance of conceiving naturally due to the other halfs low motility, I found out today I am Pregnant.

FRER faint Pos so I did a digital and it confirmed I am indeed pregnant :baby:

https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/eb17534d.jpg

Am stunned and so pleased :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## jelly tots

well i caved when i got back home from work and did a test, of course it was bfn as only had my temp dip yesterday, but there was a shadow of a line which showed up straight away which i am putting down to an evap as didnt have proper colour and looked a bit grey. not going to test until friday now so hopefully if i am lucky this month it will show up a bit better. my temp went up again today which is hopeful and still no more symptoms apart from all of this cm, i do have a headache this evening but putting it down to being tired so an early night for me now. 
off to go read my book for half hour and chill out from all the news updates, making me worry about my friends and family tonight as my cousin lives a mile or two away from some of the riots in london :(


----------



## jelly tots

twilliamssbt said:


> After being told last month we had no chance of conceiving naturally due to the other halfs low motility, I found out today I am Pregnant.
> 
> FRER faint Pos so I did a digital and it confirmed I am indeed pregnant :baby:
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/eb17534d.jpg
> 
> Am stunned and so pleased :happydance::cloud9:

massive congratulations to you both!! so pleased :happydance:

did you have any telltale symptoms different to all of your previous cycles?


----------



## twilliamssbt

jelly tots said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> After being told last month we had no chance of conceiving naturally due to the other halfs low motility, I found out today I am Pregnant.
> 
> FRER faint Pos so I did a digital and it confirmed I am indeed pregnant :baby:
> 
> https://i606.photobucket.com/albums/tt146/twilliamssbt/eb17534d.jpg
> 
> Am stunned and so pleased :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> massive congratulations to you both!! so pleased :happydance:
> 
> did you have any telltale symptoms different to all of your previous cycles?Click to expand...


I was determined not to symptom spot due to the high chance of a let down. However, as I watched my chart, I had a feeling after 4dpo. Huge implantation dip on 8dpo, and a dip below coverline on 2dpo.

Apart from that and more backache, only that after 3 shandys on Saturday night, I felt way more tipsy than I should have done and did not fancy my usual JD and Coke.

Thank you so much x


----------



## Lisa92881

Yay! Congratulations!!


----------



## BridieChild

Well - AF is definitely on her way. Temp dropped today and I'm getting sticky pink-tinged CM. Going to start DH on Menevit and L-carnitine today and get ready for next cycle.


----------



## momwannabe81

momwannabe81 said:


> OH i know the feeling, i almost poas but realized my pee was to diluted, hopefully i can hold myself from doing it when i wake up, another girl got her bfp today and she is due same as me, i'm really happy for her but now i wonder what if i I can also get my BFP today!?!?!?

caved in and got bfn :( but temp went up more then usual. FX it stays that way.
Congrats on ur bfp


----------



## twilliamssbt

momwannabe81 said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> OH i know the feeling, i almost poas but realized my pee was to diluted, hopefully i can hold myself from doing it when i wake up, another girl got her bfp today and she is due same as me, i'm really happy for her but now i wonder what if i I can also get my BFP today!?!?!?
> 
> caved in and got bfn :( but temp went up more then usual. FX it stays that way.
> Congrats on ur bfpClick to expand...

Chart looks good, don't be downhearted by the BFN, I have been testing since 6dpo because of how my chart looked this month. 9dpo was a very faint line on a frer that I was convinced by the DH was not there. I ripped it apart today and looked, and there was a line, just looked like an evap with little colour though, 10dpo frer was much darker which was why I did the digital.

Thank you x


----------



## Kimbre

awww congrats twilliams!!!


----------



## BridieChild

I'm out. :witch: just arrived. Sigh.


----------



## Lisa92881

:hugs: Bridie. 

As for me, I am sooooo over this cycle!! Ready to move on already!! :coffee:


----------



## jelly tots

BridieChild said:


> I'm out. :witch: just arrived. Sigh.

hugs chick, sorry to hear that x


----------



## momwannabe81

I have a question about my temp. I wasnt able to sleep but 3 hrs and my temp was 99, which is a huge spike, although i think i might sleep more later, my question is should i record this temp or discard it, and if i do sleep more later should i use that temp if i sleep more then 3 hrs? Or record whichever is the lowest? I have been sweating and have a trying to start headache due to being that hot but yet i'm not uncomfortable at all, i don't feel hot


----------



## cdj1

Please add my chart in pink please!


----------



## twilliamssbt

momwannabe81 said:


> I have a question about my temp. I wasnt able to sleep but 3 hrs and my temp was 99, which is a huge spike, although i think i might sleep more later, my question is should i record this temp or discard it, and if i do sleep more later should i use that temp if i sleep more then 3 hrs? Or record whichever is the lowest? I have been sweating and have a trying to start headache due to being that hot but yet i'm not uncomfortable at all, i don't feel hot

Record the spike for sure. Especially if taken close to your usual waking time. One temp out of syn with the others will not matter, its the pattern over time you are looking for, FF allows for the odd blip and it can always be discarded.

I have been hotter than hot for 5 days now, I take my temps in celsius but at one point at 9dpo I went up to 37.9 degrees in the day time. I only record my waking temps but usually check early evening time what its doing.


----------



## momwannabe81

twilliamssbt said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question about my temp. I wasnt able to sleep but 3 hrs and my temp was 99, which is a huge spike, although i think i might sleep more later, my question is should i record this temp or discard it, and if i do sleep more later should i use that temp if i sleep more then 3 hrs? Or record whichever is the lowest? I have been sweating and have a trying to start headache due to being that hot but yet i'm not uncomfortable at all, i don't feel hot
> 
> Record the spike for sure. Especially if taken close to your usual waking time. One temp out of syn with the others will not matter, its the pattern over time you are looking for, FF allows for the odd blip and it can always be discarded.
> 
> I have been hotter than hot for 5 days now, I take my temps in celsius but at one point at 9dpo I went up to 37.9 degrees in the day time. I only record my waking temps but usually check early evening time what its doing.Click to expand...

Well hope my ends up like urs, but it wasn't at my usual time probably y havent slept but 3 hrs, i've been going to sleep around 8-9-10 am (work nights) and last night was in bed at 3 bc i was falling asleep on the couch but then once in bed it was a light sleep, but i didn't feel hot, I was cold and under the covers cause of it (i'm always cold, grew up with no a/c and not used to it yet 8 yrs later lol), I hope it's a good sign but i will record the one from this afternoon if it's lower


----------



## twilliamssbt

momwannabe81 said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question about my temp. I wasnt able to sleep but 3 hrs and my temp was 99, which is a huge spike, although i think i might sleep more later, my question is should i record this temp or discard it, and if i do sleep more later should i use that temp if i sleep more then 3 hrs? Or record whichever is the lowest? I have been sweating and have a trying to start headache due to being that hot but yet i'm not uncomfortable at all, i don't feel hot
> 
> Record the spike for sure. Especially if taken close to your usual waking time. One temp out of syn with the others will not matter, its the pattern over time you are looking for, FF allows for the odd blip and it can always be discarded.
> 
> I have been hotter than hot for 5 days now, I take my temps in celsius but at one point at 9dpo I went up to 37.9 degrees in the day time. I only record my waking temps but usually check early evening time what its doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Well hope my ends up like urs, but it wasn't at my usual time probably y havent slept but 3 hrs, i've been going to sleep around 8-9-10 am (work nights) and last night was in bed at 3 bc i was falling asleep on the couch but then once in bed it was a light sleep, but i didn't feel hot, I was cold and under the covers cause of it (i'm always cold, grew up with no a/c and not used to it yet 8 yrs later lol), I hope it's a good sign but i will record the one from this afternoon if it's lowerClick to expand...

There have been periods where although my body was hot to touch, I felt cold, at 9dpo especially.

Make a note of the temp somewhere anyway hun, usually if you have woke after 3 hrs sleep thats a good time to take temp. You can always use FF's temp adjuster to alter temp to time you would usually wake. Better if poss to have temps at same time each day, however FF does work for irregular sleeping patterns too, fx hun x


----------



## momwannabe81

twilliamssbt said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question about my temp. I wasnt able to sleep but 3 hrs and my temp was 99, which is a huge spike, although i think i might sleep more later, my question is should i record this temp or discard it, and if i do sleep more later should i use that temp if i sleep more then 3 hrs? Or record whichever is the lowest? I have been sweating and have a trying to start headache due to being that hot but yet i'm not uncomfortable at all, i don't feel hot
> 
> Record the spike for sure. Especially if taken close to your usual waking time. One temp out of syn with the others will not matter, its the pattern over time you are looking for, FF allows for the odd blip and it can always be discarded.
> 
> I have been hotter than hot for 5 days now, I take my temps in celsius but at one point at 9dpo I went up to 37.9 degrees in the day time. I only record my waking temps but usually check early evening time what its doing.Click to expand...
> 
> Well hope my ends up like urs, but it wasn't at my usual time probably y havent slept but 3 hrs, i've been going to sleep around 8-9-10 am (work nights) and last night was in bed at 3 bc i was falling asleep on the couch but then once in bed it was a light sleep, but i didn't feel hot, I was cold and under the covers cause of it (i'm always cold, grew up with no a/c and not used to it yet 8 yrs later lol), I hope it's a good sign but i will record the one from this afternoon if it's lowerClick to expand...
> 
> There have been periods where although my body was hot to touch, I felt cold, at 9dpo especially.
> 
> Make a note of the temp somewhere anyway hun, usually if you have woke after 3 hrs sleep thats a good time to take temp. You can always use FF's temp adjuster to alter temp to time you would usually wake. Better if poss to have temps at same time each day, however FF does work for irregular sleeping patterns too, fx hun xClick to expand...

Thx and yes i record all temps, on Ov day i slept in 3 separate occasions and had 3 temps LOL


----------



## momwannabe81

The second temp was a little lower but still high, hoping it stays that way, should get my test in the mail tomorrow and then the poas marathon starts lol


----------



## jelly tots

momwannabe81 said:


> The second temp was a little lower but still high, hoping it stays that way, should get my test in the mail tomorrow and then the poas marathon starts lol

chart is looking good :)
im waiting for my ic's too which will either come today or tomorrow, my poas marathon will also start then. although im not very hopeful at the moment as i cant temp with my new bbt thermometer not here yet and my old one has proper given up the ghost now. keeping all of my fingers and toes crossed.
still no signs apart from the lots of cm i have had since last weekend and the last two days i have had incredible backache. it may be down to the way i am sitting at my desk though so not putting it down as a symptom.


----------



## jelly tots

also just realised something else, last two cycles from 8/9 dpo i have had light spotting getting heavier until af showed up at 13ish dpo. not had anything like that so far so is that a good sign with lack of usual 'symptoms'?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

hiya hunnie... my chart URL has changed, can you please edit it??? thank-you x


----------



## momwannabe81

jelly tots said:


> also just realised something else, last two cycles from 8/9 dpo i have had light spotting getting heavier until af showed up at 13ish dpo. not had anything like that so far so is that a good sign with lack of usual 'symptoms'?

anything different from other cycles is good signs


----------



## jelly tots

Cool will try to still be calm, positive and chilled out anout it all then.

how are you feeling today?

hoping for tomorrow to go really quickly so i can start my poas addiction lol. going to hold off until saturday morning with fmu, i know ill get a bfn if i test tomorrow evening and that will just get me down.
had a few crampy feelings this evening but dont know whether to put them down to trapped wind and a bit of a bad tummy due to me eating some wheat by accident today. i swear it gets everywhere you least expect it lol.


----------



## cdj1

Sorry to pester but I am still waiting to be added to the list please, in pink if you will!!!


----------



## jelly tots

cdj1 said:


> Sorry to pester but I am still waiting to be added to the list please, in pink if you will!!!

sorry chick i cant add you, hotpink has to do it with it being her thread.x


----------



## HopefulxMommy

OOO I want mine on there:)

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36aa76

If you could put it in some shade of pink:)


----------



## momwannabe81

jelly tots said:


> Cool will try to still be calm, positive and chilled out anout it all then.
> 
> how are you feeling today?
> 
> hoping for tomorrow to go really quickly so i can start my poas addiction lol. going to hold off until saturday morning with fmu, i know ill get a bfn if i test tomorrow evening and that will just get me down.
> had a few crampy feelings this evening but dont know whether to put them down to trapped wind and a bit of a bad tummy due to me eating some wheat by accident today. i swear it gets everywhere you least expect it lol.

Same thing as u mild cramps but trying to associate to something else. tested and got bfn so will do again tomorrow. This am i was thinking about being pregnant as i never been and just had a weird feeling in my lower belly area, I guess my emotions were playing trick and was thinking i would get a bfp today, ugh dam mind and body conspiring against us


----------



## jelly tots

momwannabe81 said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> Cool will try to still be calm, positive and chilled out anout it all then.
> 
> how are you feeling today?
> 
> hoping for tomorrow to go really quickly so i can start my poas addiction lol. going to hold off until saturday morning with fmu, i know ill get a bfn if i test tomorrow evening and that will just get me down.
> had a few crampy feelings this evening but dont know whether to put them down to trapped wind and a bit of a bad tummy due to me eating some wheat by accident today. i swear it gets everywhere you least expect it lol.
> 
> Same thing as u mild cramps but trying to associate to something else. tested and got bfn so will do again tomorrow. This am i was thinking about being pregnant as i never been and just had a weird feeling in my lower belly area, I guess my emotions were playing trick and was thinking i would get a bfp today, ugh dam mind and body conspiring against usClick to expand...

lol, well an opk fell out of the cupboard so thought what the hell, got this.
had a look at https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html and a bit so so on the result. was only just to see what would happen but not reading into it at all. i did do a post on tww and everyone is saying all different things which i thought they might, was hoping just for a bit of a laugh over it as i know they arent as accurate as a hpt. but oh well only time will tell. 
as long as af isnt here for you yet you still hve a very good chance! x
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## twilliamssbt

momwannabe81 said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> also just realised something else, last two cycles from 8/9 dpo i have had light spotting getting heavier until af showed up at 13ish dpo. not had anything like that so far so is that a good sign with lack of usual 'symptoms'?
> 
> anything different from other cycles is good signsClick to expand...

Yep, anything different from normal is a good sign, thats what alerted me to test. :thumbup:




jelly tots said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> Cool will try to still be calm, positive and chilled out anout it all then.
> 
> how are you feeling today?
> 
> hoping for tomorrow to go really quickly so i can start my poas addiction lol. going to hold off until saturday morning with fmu, i know ill get a bfn if i test tomorrow evening and that will just get me down.
> had a few crampy feelings this evening but dont know whether to put them down to trapped wind and a bit of a bad tummy due to me eating some wheat by accident today. i swear it gets everywhere you least expect it lol.
> 
> Same thing as u mild cramps but trying to associate to something else. tested and got bfn so will do again tomorrow. This am i was thinking about being pregnant as i never been and just had a weird feeling in my lower belly area, I guess my emotions were playing trick and was thinking i would get a bfp today, ugh dam mind and body conspiring against usClick to expand...
> 
> 
> lol, well an opk fell out of the cupboard so thought what the hell, got this.
> had a look at https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html and a bit so so on the result. was only just to see what would happen but not reading into it at all. i did do a post on tww and everyone is saying all different things which i thought they might, was hoping just for a bit of a laugh over it as i know they arent as accurate as a hpt. but oh well only time will tell.
> as long as af isnt here for you yet you still hve a very good chance! xClick to expand...

They should not be used instead of, however I had not many IC HPT left, so tried a few OPK from 6dpo, it had got dark again after going completely. At that point, no line on a one step HPT, however, I believe the Wondfo ones appear to be better looking at FF photos. The HPT looked like an evap line every day from 6dpo till 10dpo when I finally got a good line, by that time, I had a better line on a frer and Clearblue digi that were pos. My OPK is still the same colour as yours. I did notice though, that its the opposite to when you ovulate, usually when looking for surge of LH the OPK gets darker through the day, however when pregnant, its darker with an FMU and gets a bit lighter through the day.

FX for you hun, need some more people in 1st trimester :thumbup:


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks chick, I'm on a uk local forum we set up from the wedding website I was on and posted in there too, two of my friends both had the same, darker opk before darker pg test so I have my fx. I still know they aren't accurate and could just have an lh surge but it's strange that even for ov I never get them that dark. Going to shops after work tonight if ic's don't turn up today so will know then x


----------



## twilliamssbt

jelly tots said:


> Thanks chick, I'm on a uk local forum we set up from the wedding website I was on and posted in there too, two of my friends both had the same, darker opk before darker pg test so I have my fx. I still know they aren't accurate and could just have an lh surge but it's strange that even for ov I never get them that dark. Going to shops after work tonight if ic's don't turn up today so will know then x

Oooooh, I miss POAS lol xxx


----------



## jelly tots

you can still poas, but you already know what the result will be lol


----------



## momwannabe81

jelly tots said:


> Thanks chick, I'm on a uk local forum we set up from the wedding website I was on and posted in there too, two of my friends both had the same, darker opk before darker pg test so I have my fx. I still know they aren't accurate and could just have an lh surge but it's strange that even for ov I never get them that dark. Going to shops after work tonight if ic's don't turn up today so will know then x

FX :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## jelly tots

momwannabe81 said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> Thanks chick, I'm on a uk local forum we set up from the wedding website I was on and posted in there too, two of my friends both had the same, darker opk before darker pg test so I have my fx. I still know they aren't accurate and could just have an lh surge but it's strange that even for ov I never get them that dark. Going to shops after work tonight if ic's don't turn up today so will know then x
> 
> FX :happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks chick

how are you today, will you be testing again? :dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

i did about an hour ago after work and was bfn but pee was diluted, i will be going to sleep soon and will test when get up FX


----------



## momwannabe81

well it was another BFN, thing about my temp i took it before going to sleep to compare and it was the same when i woke up, weather been nice and cool could that have affected my pre sleep temp keeping it within my bb temp?


----------



## jelly tots

that is possible as when ive been cold in the night ive had lower temps in the morning, hence why i didnt bother doing it when i was camping the weekend of ov, im always cold when i wake up from camping and affects my temps by a degree or so. sorry about your bfn but still a chance as the witch is still not here x


----------



## momwannabe81

Thanks, AF not due till Monday so i'm just being impatient


----------



## momwannabe81

Had another temp dip at cover line. Either af is on her way, which kind of feels like it but FX its not and will get a bfp.


----------



## jelly tots

My fingers and toes are crossed for you chick, I know you can get tw dips and be triphasic or whatever but i dont fully understand all that with it only being the 2nd month charting.

My temp went up again, got another so faint you would miss it test but im ruling everything out until i get something proper as could be an evap within the time.
Had more funny feelings like my tummy feeling really full for want of a better word and that i should go to the loo, but went and nothing, im so sure af is round the corner with some of the feelings i have been getting. af officially due tomorrow as 13dpo then and thats when has made an appearance last few months so will see. just hate this waiting.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh I know the feeling too af due anytime after tomorrow should be Monday but sometimes it can be early. I hope that's what's going on with my chart. The wait is sooo frustrating


----------



## jelly tots

Ive had a look and compared it to my chart last month and i got a dip a day or two before af showed up, but i was spotting then anyways and had been for a few days.
Hope if it is af it hurries up about it so you can get it out the way and give it all another good bash hun, if it isnt hope it shoots back up for you tomorrow.x


----------



## twilliamssbt

jelly tots said:


> My fingers and toes are crossed for you chick, I know you can get tw dips and be triphasic or whatever but i dont fully understand all that with it only being the 2nd month charting.
> 
> My temp went up again, got another so faint you would miss it test but im ruling everything out until i get something proper as could be an evap within the time.
> Had more funny feelings like my tummy feeling really full for want of a better word and that i should go to the loo, but went and nothing, im so sure af is round the corner with some of the feelings i have been getting. af officially due tomorrow as 13dpo then and thats when has made an appearance last few months so will see. just hate this waiting.

I got a faint line like that on a frer the day before I got my positive chick, my tummy also felt really full, and don't talk to me about needing the loo and only piddling a small amount. I really can't stray too far from a loo atm, although thirsty is not the word either. I sent DH to shop 30 mins ago to get me two fruit pastille ice lollies to suck on. Did he grumble lol.

fx for you x


----------



## Stinas

hey ladies!!!!!
I have been away in the Bahamas for the past few days! AMAZING!! Totally needed the time away. Let me tell you....its super nice not to know what DPO you are!!! I didnt know if I was going to temp while I was away, but I couldnt help myself...except for one day I didnt do it. So far so good I guess. 
I have a lot of whiteish sticky stringy cm...for the past 4 days or so. What does that mean? What do you think of my chart? Im starting to have a dry throat/cough...but that might be from the cold drinks and crazy AC. 

twilliamssbt - CONGRATS!!!! Super excited for you!!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## jelly tots

twilliamssbt said:


> I got a faint line like that on a frer the day before I got my positive chick, my tummy also felt really full, and don't talk to me about needing the loo and only piddling a small amount. I really can't stray too far from a loo atm, although thirsty is not the word either. I sent DH to shop 30 mins ago to get me two fruit pastille ice lollies to suck on. Did he grumble lol.
> 
> fx for you x

lol, i bet he loves running errands really, all for a good cause.
when my friend was pregnant she had a thing for ice her whole pregnancy and everywhere she went she had to have it. he even had to go to mcdonalds 4am in the morning to go get some one night cos she woke up and needed some. bless him.





Stinas said:


> hey ladies!!!!!
> I have been away in the Bahamas for the past few days! AMAZING!! Totally needed the time away. Let me tell you....its super nice not to know what DPO you are!!! I didnt know if I was going to temp while I was away, but I couldnt help myself...except for one day I didnt do it. So far so good I guess.
> I have a lot of whiteish sticky stringy cm...for the past 4 days or so. What does that mean? What do you think of my chart? Im starting to have a dry throat/cough...but that might be from the cold drinks and crazy AC.
> 
> twilliamssbt - CONGRATS!!!! Super excited for you!!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?

ooo i bet you had a fabulous time there. perfect for relaxing and not worrying about things.
your chart is looking really good, fx stays up like that. not sure about cm but im also having lots of it still, one day a bit watery but white, the next day could be a bit sticky and white.

well my af is kinda due today with me being 13dpo. really worried its going to turn up. in fact i'll probably worry all week if it is or not as my longest cycle was 37 days.
did another ic and im sure i could see something there an awful lot more easily than yesterday and friday, and can still see it on there a bit unlike the others. as when they dried they faded a bit. still not counting any chickens yet though.
had a few crampy feeling last night in all different places but trying not to look into those, or anything else really. my friend says im reverse symptom spotting and if i do it anymore she will shoot me lol.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Jelly tots, your chart looks promising! And that OPK was very positive! :wacko: That's gotta be a good sign! 

Congrats twillia! H&h 9 mo. to you! 

Stina, I've got my fx for ya! I had that cm too yesterday and I think I Od a couple few days ago. 

My cycle was another long one :( but im pretty sure I Od Thurs. Or Friday. My temp finally went up above 97.9, slightly anyway. My DP is working odd hours so we didn't get to bd as much as I would have liked. Let's hope those swimmers hung in there!!


----------



## jelly tots

Hopefully those swimmers will be fine and got there all okay, as they say it only takes one so still a good chance. fx for you chick.


----------



## LittleBird

Wow, tallmom -- I was just thinking about you, and checking out your chart. Just remember, those spermies live for a long time after BD! It just takes one! I have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## momwannabe81

tested bfn but temp went up slighlty, af due tomorrow fx temp goes up tomorrow


----------



## Stinas

Jelly - I had a WONDERFUL time!!! It really sucks to be back...its cold and rainy now...to top it alllllll off, i have a cough, sore throat, runny nose and feel horrible! I feel my tan melting off. 

Tallmom - Thank you!! I hope its our cycle. Seeing my bff's baby really makes me imagine what it will be like to have my own. I cant wait. DH has been asking and talking about it much more, which makes me want it even more. Its time and im getting impatient. 
I hope you get yours soon! Long cycles are awful!!!


----------



## LiSa2010

:hi: ladies! Can I join you too? My chart is in my siggy..... 
This isnt my first time temping but it is my first time temping after taking fertility meds. I'm REALLY hoping my temps go back up tomorrow after having a dip today....


----------



## Wilsey

Just wondering if I can get your advice - since you obviously all chart! I'm wondering if at 10dpo a rise is a good thing? I've had brown spotting since 7dpo (not much) and I think it's finally stopped. AF due in 4/5 days.

What do you ladies think of my chart/chances?

Thanks xx


----------



## Stinas

LiSa2010 said:


> :hi: ladies! Can I join you too? My chart is in my siggy.....
> This isnt my first time temping but it is my first time temping after taking fertility meds. I'm REALLY hoping my temps go back up tomorrow after having a dip today....

Welcome!!!
your chart looks good...nice dip today!!
Good luck!




Wilsey said:


> Just wondering if I can get your advice - since you obviously all chart! I'm wondering if at 10dpo a rise is a good thing? I've had brown spotting since 7dpo (not much) and I think it's finally stopped. AF due in 4/5 days.
> 
> What do you ladies think of my chart/chances?
> 
> Thanks xx

They say spotting is a good thing? Implantation bleeding. I myself have never had it, nor my BFP, so I personally would not know...but from what I read its good.
Chart looks good. fx to you!!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks Stinas! Hoping my temps stay high. So worried I'm going to get AF :(


----------



## LittleBird

Hi, Lisa!

Wilsey, I think your chart is looking very good. I had spotting around 7DPO last cycle, and it didn't result in a BFP, but let me tell you, I was excited to see it! I hope it is a good sign for you!


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks LittleBird! I'm trying not to get my hopes up and I probably wouldn't be if my temp hadn't gone up this morning. I was so surprised I tested again right away and it was 36.84 the first time and 36.87 the second! I was so sure it was going to be lower and then lead into AF.

There is still time for it to drop of course but really hoping it won't!! :D


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> Thanks LittleBird! I'm trying not to get my hopes up and I probably wouldn't be if my temp hadn't gone up this morning. I was so surprised I tested again right away and it was 36.84 the first time and 36.87 the second! I was so sure it was going to be lower and then lead into AF.
> 
> There is still time for it to drop of course but really hoping it won't!! :D

FX it stays up :happydance::happydance:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Wilsey said:


> Thanks LittleBird! I'm trying not to get my hopes up and I probably wouldn't be if my temp hadn't gone up this morning. I was so surprised I tested again right away and it was 36.84 the first time and 36.87 the second! I was so sure it was going to be lower and then lead into AF.
> 
> There is still time for it to drop of course but really hoping it won't!! :D

temp rise is a really good sign, mine did that too

My Ovulation Chart

I got my positive the day after the temp rise, in the evening after few fluids in 4 hrs, I just could not wait till the next day, I just kind of knew it would be positive, but still shook uncontrollably when I saw it was.

The chart was also so completely different from my chart the month before, and if this is true in your case, its even better chick.

fx x


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks twilliamssbt!

This is my first month charting so have nothing to compare it with :(

I did start temping two days before AF arrived last month and those two days (CD25 and CD26) it was around 36.49 so my temp really has tomorrow (CD24) to head towards 36.49. If it stays up I won't be able to help getting my hopes up!! :dohh:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Wilsey said:


> Thanks twilliamssbt!
> 
> This is my first month charting so have nothing to compare it with :(
> 
> I did start temping two days before AF arrived last month and those two days (CD25 and CD26) it was around 36.49 so my temp really has tomorrow (CD24) to head towards 36.49. If it stays up I won't be able to help getting my hopes up!! :dohh:

Thats looking good, mine did not go anywhere near as high 36.8 last month, after 4 or 5 dpo, I seemed to flat line till AF arrived, and my temp only dropped the day AF arrived.

If you only have a few days till AF should arrive, try a FRER any time from tomorrow, or a Clearblue digi and good luck xx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks :) I'm a wuss and I'm going to wait until the day AF is due. (assuming I don't get it). I don't want to see a BFN and I'm worried about having a chemical!


----------



## Stinas

Wilsey said:


> Thanks Stinas! Hoping my temps stay high. So worried I'm going to get AF :(

Keep positive!! Try not to think of what DPO you are...keep yourself occupied. It really does help even though it is hard to do.


----------



## Stinas

Ladies...I'm kind of confused. I decided to poas but I did a cb digital opk because I just knew it would be wasting a stick...well....I got a smiley. What does this mean? Am I pregnant? Totally lost. Going to do a frer tom morning. Am I getting my hopes up for nothing? I cant be ovulating since i already got a smiley earlier and my temps are pretty high. I'm confused.


----------



## jelly tots

Hello to the newbies on here, will try and keep a look on you charts, but kep us updated on how you are doing.

Hey Stinas, I had that happen, look on the link on one of my posts on this thread over the weekend and you will see my very positice opk, its darker than the control line. two of my friends got their bfps not long after getting a very pos opk so here's fx for us both.

af still isnt here and still having some funny feelings in my tummy so no idea whats going on. did another ic this morning and the faintest of lines, I think it was the teeniest bit darker than yesterdays. was certainly quicker and clearer to appear so will see as could be an evap still.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wilesy, your chart looks awesome!! It's very good for your temps to go up at 10dpo! :happydance:

Stinas, I think you should test if you are comfortable doing so :) your temps are still going up and I also have heard that some women get positive OPKs when they are pregnant! :thumbup:

My temp went up again today, and my chart looks different from all the others so far. 
So far so good :)


----------



## twilliamssbt

Stinas said:


> Ladies...I'm kind of confused. I decided to poas but I did a cb digital opk because I just knew it would be wasting a stick...well....I got a smiley. What does this mean? Am I pregnant? Totally lost. Going to do a frer tom morning. Am I getting my hopes up for nothing? I cant be ovulating since i already got a smiley earlier and my temps are pretty high. I'm confused.

yep, I ha pos OPK's from 6dpo till after my pos HPT. LH and HCG are very similar hormnes, although HCG has that little something extra, which is why a HPT will not detect LH, only HCG.

Seriously try a HPT, :thumbup:



jelly tots said:


> Hello to the newbies on here, will try and keep a look on you charts, but kep us updated on how you are doing.
> 
> Hey Stinas, I had that happen, look on the link on one of my posts on this thread over the weekend and you will see my very positice opk, its darker than the control line. two of my friends got their bfps not long after getting a very pos opk so here's fx for us both.
> 
> af still isnt here and still having some funny feelings in my tummy so no idea whats going on. did another ic this morning and the faintest of lines, I think it was the teeniest bit darker than yesterdays. was certainly quicker and clearer to appear so will see as could be an evap still.

try doing a test this evening, some people get a better result early evening, me included, although my confirmation at docs was an fmu on thursday. Also iF ic's are showing what you think is an evap, try frer or clearblue digi chuck, it may take away all that guesswork x :thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

So I just read that after conception the cervix gets higher and softer. Sometimes it happens a few days before AF is due or later on in the pregnancy. Usually after O the cervix drops lower and feels harder like the tip of the nose. Well Tmi alert, but my cervix is still high and soft. I feel like that's a good sign. It's not really a reliable symptom though because it can be different for everyone. But, my BBs are getting bigger and are tender :) Anyway thought I'd share the cervix thing, it's one more thing to check ;)
Wow it's really hard not to get my hopes up! It's been so long since I've been in the 2ww!


----------



## jelly tots

Thanks I will give it a go tonight, just have to make sure I dont drink too much this afternoon.
I've got some frer's coming this week so will wait until they arrive and keep going with the ic's until then.

Just been to loo as thought af had arrived and hadn't so all still good on that front.
Had my lunch, less than usual too and feel incredibly full, didnt even eat that much yesterday either as my appetite has disappeared somewhat. Maybe I'll be hungry at teatime instead, hope so not like me to go off food lol.


----------



## LittleBird

Looks like we are getting ready for some BFPs! Good luck stinas, jelly tots, and Tallmom2b! :dust:

I'm 3DPIUI today, and I'm not feeling anything symptoms yet, but I won't start worrying for a few more days.


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Looks like we are getting ready for some BFPs! Good luck stinas, jelly tots, and Tallmom2b! :dust:
> 
> I'm 3DPIUI today, and I'm not feeling anything symptoms yet, but I won't start worrying for a few more days.

Fx crossed for you too!!! Is this the first try with IUI? :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

No, this is the 2nd one. It's funny how my mind goes between thinking I will definitely get pregnant -- after all, I'm getting all those spermies past the vagina and cervix. But at the same time I think I will definitely not get pregnant, since it's been 4 months since my last miscarriage, and I have had one failed IUI. Argh! The 2WW is madness, I tell ya!


----------



## jelly tots

It certainly is madness, hope this cycle works for you chick, fx and :dust: for you x


----------



## momwannabe81

well no sign of AF and temp went up but still getting bfn ugh


----------



## cdj1

Is anyone admining this thread? I have asked a couple of times to be added to the list but so far no one has added me :(


----------



## momwannabe81

idk what happened to her i thought mine was added but it isn't so who know's but other girls on here will look at ur chart if needed


----------



## jelly tots

Hotpink is in charge of the thread and first post, but she hasn't been on in the last two weeks. Maybe with it being summer break she has gone away on holiday.

Ive had a look and from my experience looks like you are getting your ov dip, not sure if you opk too but i'd get bd'ing just in case chick x


----------



## Stinas

Bfn on frer. I kind of knew it. I still don't get why I would get a smiley on the opk yesterday. Do I still have a chance? I have a super runny nose, sore throat and a caugh. Temp wen through the roof today and I don't have a fever. I'm confused.


----------



## twilliamssbt

Stinas said:


> Bfn on frer. I kind of knew it. I still don't get why I would get a smiley on the opk yesterday. Do I still have a chance? I have a super runny nose, sore throat and a caugh. Temp wen through the roof today and I don't have a fever. I'm confused.

Yep you still have a chance, my OPK's were darker than HPT's, try again in a few days.

Have you got a link to your chart ?


----------



## LiSa2010

Stinas, as long as AF is not here you've got a chance :hugs:

:hi: everyone!!!

after my temp dip yesterday, temp is back up today yay... I hope it keeps going up... :hugs:

good luck to everyone testing soon, I hope we get our :bfp:s :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> No, this is the 2nd one. It's funny how my mind goes between thinking I will definitely get pregnant -- after all, I'm getting all those spermies past the vagina and cervix. But at the same time I think I will definitely not get pregnant, since it's been 4 months since my last miscarriage, and I have had one failed IUI. Argh! The 2WW is madness, I tell ya!

It is crazy! With all the obstacles that those little spermys have to get through! But I think you are definitely increasing your odds by getting the IUIs! Don't give up hope yet :hugs:



momwannabe81 said:


> well no sign of AF and temp went up but still getting bfn ugh

FX for you! Your still in until the :witch: comes!



Stinas said:


> Bfn on frer. I kind of knew it. I still don't get why I would get a smiley on the opk yesterday. Do I still have a chance? I have a super runny nose, sore throat and a caugh. Temp wen through the roof today and I don't have a fever. I'm confused.

I wanna say test again in the morning, but I know its stressful. I REALLY don't think you are out. I think you are REALLY in. Some women just don't get there :bfp: until after AF is due. Hang in there sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies!

Ahhhhh so my temp was basically the same as yesterday (.01 higher and I took it an hour earlier than normal) but I feel like I'm getting AF! Even had some (sorry TMI) dark brown blood like I get 1 or 2 days before AF. So not very hopeful right now :(


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Ahhhhh so my temp was basically the same as yesterday (.01 higher and I took it an hour earlier than normal) but I feel like I'm getting AF! Even had some (sorry TMI) dark brown blood like I get 1 or 2 days before AF. So not very hopeful right now :(

not trying to stalk u, but have u tested yet? ur chart looks so good


----------



## Wilsey

Ahahaha stalk away - I need all the help I can get! :D

I didn't want to test but I did yesterday (not with FMU though). BFN. 

Looked at the test this morning and there was a line the same thickness as the control and maybe 10% the darkness of the control. Obviously I ignored it because it happened outside the time limit. Always thought evaps were lines thinner than the control line.


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> Ahahaha stalk away - I need all the help I can get! :D
> 
> I didn't want to test but I did yesterday (not with FMU though). BFN.
> 
> Looked at the test this morning and there was a line the same thickness as the control and maybe 10% the darkness of the control. Obviously I ignored it because it happened outside the time limit. Always thought evaps were lines thinner than the control line.

well everything is crossed for u, hope u get ur BFP soon and use fmu next time so u have no doubt(wish i can lead by example and not poas everytime i go to the looLOL)


----------



## Wilsey

I just used a temp calculator to adjust for the fact that I took it an hour early and it said my temp would have been 36.96 instead of 36.85! Wonder if that is true...

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> I just used a temp calculator to adjust for the fact that I took it an hour early and it said my temp would have been 36.96 instead of 36.85! Wonder if that is true...
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

they suggest not to change it but either way ur temp is still going up so ur good :)


----------



## Wilsey

Oh yeah, I won't, I will just leave it as what I got but it's interesting. I was more checking to see if it was lower the earlier you took it.

:dust:


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> Oh yeah, I won't, I will just leave it as what I got but it's interesting. I was more checking to see if it was lower the earlier you took it.
> 
> :dust:

that is interesting i always thought the more u slept the lower it go, guess not then i need to change my temps when had multiple naps lol


----------



## Wilsey

I just found this type of info...

_"If you rise at a different time for taking your basal body temperature then use this rule of thumb. For every half hour earlier you arrise, add .1 a degree. For every half hour late you arrise, subtract .1 a degree."_

So if you take it earlier than normal you can add (which I haven't) .1 for every half hour and if you take it later than normal you can subtract .1 for every half hour.


----------



## momwannabe81

Wilsey said:


> I just found this type of info...
> 
> _"If you rise at a different time for taking your basal body temperature then use this rule of thumb. For every half hour earlier you arrise, add .1 a degree. For every half hour late you arrise, subtract .1 a degree."_
> 
> So if you take it earlier than normal you can add (which I haven't) .1 for every half hour and if you take it later than normal you can subtract .1 for every half hour.

I couldnt do that as i have different sleeping pattern as i work nights and i never can get the right temp on Ov day cause i don't sleep as much to get donations ugh


----------



## Wilsey

I think you would still get a pattern even if you are taking it at crazy times.

I've been making myself wake up in the weekends at 6am - it's not pretty!


----------



## jelly tots

Both charts are looking good :) 

I'm finding it hard not to poas every time I go to the loo aswell, done 3 today now just incase and thats it. I've decided to leave it tomrrow and just do it Wednesday and then Friday if I can hold off testing on Thursday.
Getting a bit anxious now as just want to know either way so can get on with the cycle if indeed the :witch: is around the corner.
Also if it is the other then I need o know by Friday so I can tell hubby as he is home for this weekend only for another month.

How do you guys keep your mind off it all? As being home alone im finding it rather hard


----------



## momwannabe81

Haha handling it!? Lol I'm on bnb all the time that's how I get thru it lol


----------



## Wilsey

Same!!!!


----------



## Stinas

twilliamssbt said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Bfn on frer. I kind of knew it. I still don't get why I would get a smiley on the opk yesterday. Do I still have a chance? I have a super runny nose, sore throat and a caugh. Temp wen through the roof today and I don't have a fever. I'm confused.
> 
> Yep you still have a chance, my OPK's were darker than HPT's, try again in a few days.
> 
> Have you got a link to your chart ?Click to expand...

hmmm...I hope so! I really hope it just takes longer for it to show on HPT. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3495ac




jelly tots said:


> Both charts are looking good :)
> 
> I'm finding it hard not to poas every time I go to the loo aswell, done 3 today now just incase and thats it. I've decided to leave it tomrrow and just do it Wednesday and then Friday if I can hold off testing on Thursday.
> Getting a bit anxious now as just want to know either way so can get on with the cycle if indeed the :witch: is around the corner.
> Also if it is the other then I need o know by Friday so I can tell hubby as he is home for this weekend only for another month.
> 
> How do you guys keep your mind off it all? As being home alone im finding it rather hard

Its super hard to keep it off your mind. The only way you can let it slightly slip your mind is if you go on vacation. It worked for me, but as you can tell, im back to my normal self lol


I hope this cycle works. Im starting to worry that something is wrong with me. 

Im not symptom spotting, but I got that damn cold again. I was just at my bff's house that just had her baby, and I had to excuse myself because I was coughing like crazy! I didnt even want to go, but she(mom) got a fever and had to go to hospital, she asked me to go check up on her mom and the baby see if they need anything. I would have felt awful not going. 
Anyways...got this caugh, runny nose, swollen glands....my nipples are sensitive...like if i touch them they kind of feel like my fingers are sharp and hurting them. Its weird. Also have been having light cramping for a week now. The one day I didnt temp while on vacation I got super sick...not cold sick, but nauseous and a migraine. 
I dont know what to think. I wish I never took the OPK in the first place. If im not preg, why would it come up with a smiley? Im super confused and upset about it.


----------



## jelly tots

lol looks like i'll just have to keep doing the same then :D

although did have a nice change of thoughts when i came home to find the toilet cistern leaking and the floor drenched. as the bathroom is in the middle of the house with no windows, had to put the heating on and the fan to try and dry some of it out before it starts to affect the flooring. absolutely roasting now and starting to feel sick with me having a bloated tummy this evening.
thank god i know where the water cut off is for it.


----------



## jelly tots

im starting to worry if its not a bfp, where the hell is af as its never late.
im sure something will show up soon though.
keep reading stories where people havent found out until at least a week after missing their period so im just hoping i am one of those.

im sure everything is fine with yourself, bet you anything it has worked this time but taking a while to make an appearance.


----------



## Stinas

You and me both Jelly!!! I really hope we are the late ones!!!


----------



## bherold

Mine is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35dd74/ could I be pink please :) thanks!


----------



## momwannabe81

Ok soooo I layer down for about 20 minutes and took my temp for the heck of it. It was 98.8which is the same as it was when I went to bed. I know it will just confuse. But wondering if its a good sign as af could be tomorrow. I'm a 28-29 day cycle. Still no bfp tho. FX it stays up


----------



## Wilsey

I know you aren't supposed to take your temp at night but I sort of do sometimes out of curiosity. Every time I have taken it at night and it has been high, it has been high the next morning too! Hope it's a good sign :D


----------



## momwannabe81

I really hope so. Had a busy night at work and now feel a lil like af is fixing to start. Hope not


----------



## jelly tots

Temps still high so still a good sign, fx af doesnt come.

Still no sign of either and a lack of any symptoms, not temping this week as got heating on last day or so to dry out the bathroom so will make it artificially higher.


----------



## momwannabe81

well im fixing to go to bed and my temp is 99.4 fx stays up when i wake up, tested of course and was bfn will try again when i get up as will be fmu fx a second line shows, tired of them single lines LOL


----------



## Tallmom2b

How is everyone doing today? Hope that temps stayed up:)

FF changed my crosshairs, I think I did O when they said. I'm kinda bummed because we didn't bd around that time. We did in the pm on wed. then I Od on sat. 
Maybe I still have a chance?


----------



## jelly tots

yep you still have a chance chick, they live a good few days so would have been there waiting at the door lol.

hope your temp stays up momwannabe.

well i have some different tests coming hopefully today, so praying they give me my bfp, 2 days late for af and still no sign of it. a few odd feelings and twinges etc again today and last night i noticed one of my nipples have slightly changed colour and the veins have all come to the surface which is very strange to look at.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Your chart really looks like your preggers! I think that those tests will come back positive, I'll be surprised if they dont! 
Fx for you :dust:


----------



## jelly tots

oh i do hope so, starting to lose faith in it with keep getting either faintest of lines on ic's or a bfn on digi. thanks chuck. fx for you too x


----------



## Stinas

Good luck everyone!!! 
I refuse to test again. I'm super tired of getting bfn. 
I have this stupid cold I can't shake and pressure/slight cramping down there. 
When will it be my turn?!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Jelly, I had a thought. Sometimes it is possible for your body to gear up for O but then for whatever reason get delayed. Maybe your body tried to O around CD 18-22, then finally did on CD28, because that's when your temps really started to go up. IF i'm right, then you are only 7 DPO or so. Which means AF isn't due for another week... What you think?


----------



## jelly tots

i have no idea, i hope not cos hubster hasnt been home since weekend of 20th so then im defo out. god i really hate the raf sometimes, after 2 years of not living together its really starting to take its toll. 
i think i might go for bloods anyway on the tuesday as planned and get them to test for everything again. its not like me to be a whole week out on my cycle at all.
temps could be higher cos i took them at different times so i was expecting them to be slightly out from what they should be.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hope everything works out for the best :)


----------



## momwannabe81

well AF got me 2 was really positive about this cycle, but i guess not. But i'm ok right now got a busy day ahead and hopefully get my mind off of it until the cramps start ugh sorry just really down about this and feel stupid for poas so many times


----------



## Stinas

Jelly I hope you get it soon!
Momwannabe - on to a more positive cycle!


----------



## Wilsey

So my temp took a dip today - it's not looking good :( Due Friday!

Sorry momwannabe! :hugs:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Wilsey said:


> So my temp took a dip today - it's not looking good :( Due Friday!
> 
> Sorry momwannabe! :hugs:

That dips tiny mine has done that a few times, have a look at my chart chuck, it did not continue to rise and didn't stay level, it went slightly up and down within the triphasic temps. Yours still looks to be triphasic chuck.

If I take temp once I have been up an hour or so, am way over 37 degrees now !!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sorry momwannabe:hugs: I hope next cycle is it for you!

Wilsey, I think you are definitely still in, that is only a tiny dip:)


----------



## jelly tots

Sorry to hear that momwannabe

You are still in with a chance wilsey, fx


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks ladies - two days left until AF is due...

Eeeeep - hope it's my month!! :D


----------



## Wilsey

Oh and for the first time in 40 years our city has had snow! So it's freezing at the moment...that won't be helping my temps!


----------



## jelly tots

your chart is still looking good wilsey.

well still no sign of af or a bfp today, been keeping my mind occupied with the last month of training for the gnr so hoping that may kickstart something into happening, as they say a watched kettle never boils.

hope everyone is well today


----------



## Stinas

Huge dip today. Hopefully or does not mean anything...but af is probably coming. Lucky me. This sucks. 
How is everyone today?


----------



## QCGyrl81306

Mine is https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/355bd8/

Thank you! :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wilsey said:


> Oh and for the first time in 40 years our city has had snow! So it's freezing at the moment...that won't be helping my temps!

Is that a :bfp: I see on your chart?!?! :happydance:


----------



## LoloShells

Can anyone tell me what this new thing on my chart is? All of a sudden there's a 'stats' field with the number 5 in it. Did I accidentally hit something or did FF do this on their own, and if so what does it mean?


----------



## LoloShells

Ok so I figured that out but now I'm confused. Its telling me I have 5 days until testing?? I normally have a 28-29 day cycle. Is it just guessing since this is my first month using FF? Or does it know something i dont?


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and for the first time in 40 years our city has had snow! So it's freezing at the moment...that won't be helping my temps!
> 
> Is that a :bfp: I see on your chart?!?! :happydance:Click to expand...

oooo looks like it, that wasn't there earlier.
Yey!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## jelly tots

LoloShells said:


> Ok so I figured that out but now I'm confused. Its telling me I have 5 days until testing?? I normally have a 28-29 day cycle. Is it just guessing since this is my first month using FF? Or does it know something i dont?

not sure chick as never had that one come up on mine before. but it also equates to the number of days since implantation dip. i would say your chart is looking good though so maybe a test would work now.


----------



## jelly tots

well i have had a fiddle with my chart and discarded the really high temps as they were taken at odd times, plus added the two in for today and yesterday. i know i said i was going to leave my chart for the rest of the month, but curiosity got the better of me. still no sign of af, but just waiting for my temps to drop now as had a few af type crampy feelings this afternoon.

sorry to hear of your temp drop stinas, still could go back up though.


----------



## momwannabe81

jelly tots said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Oh and for the first time in 40 years our city has had snow! So it's freezing at the moment...that won't be helping my temps!
> 
> Is that a :bfp: I see on your chart?!?! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> oooo looks like it, that wasn't there earlier.
> Yey!!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

she did get her bfp. Now she's hoping it sticks


----------



## momwannabe81

LoloShells said:


> Ok so I figured that out but now I'm confused. Its telling me I have 5 days until testing?? I normally have a 28-29 day cycle. Is it just guessing since this is my first month using FF? Or does it know something i dont?

FF on the first cycle of temping guesses ur test date after the max LP until it figures how long urs is so next cycle should have u test the day after ur regular LP. Like me last month had me testing 5 days after af due (I knew when) but this cycle had me test on cd 29 as I am also a 28-29. Of course af showed on cd 29 so pff her.


----------



## LoloShells

Thanks for the clarification! Sorry bout the witch. Praying she stays away for me. If she shows, my chart is really messing with me. It shows a great implantation dip and is triphasic.


----------



## Stinas

Congrats wilsey!!!! Yay!!!

Could my temp have gone down due to me sleeping with my mouth open? I hope so.


----------



## jelly tots

possibly, i know mine has a few times by a fair amount.
i close my mouth for a few minutes and then take it again when i think that has happened.


----------



## Stinas

I just hope it works out. I'm getting tired lol.


----------



## LiSa2010

Congrats Wilsey!!!! I pray it's a sticky :baby: :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> I just hope it works out. I'm getting tired lol.

same here chick


----------



## Wilsey

Hi ladies - thanks so much for the kind words. :D

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply! I got a BFP at 12dpo. Can you take a look at my chart and tell me if you think everything is ok. I got a bit of light brown spotting today (after walking to work) and now I am all paranoid it's going to be a chemical. I will try post a photo of my BFP in a sec too!


----------



## Wilsey

[-o&lt;
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LoloShells

Spotting is pretty normal, I wouldn't freak out just yet :)


----------



## Wilsey

Thank Lolo! I'm trying not too!

Keep wanting to rush to the bathroom and check the situation. It was a decent positive and would imagine it should be far fainter if the hcG levels were lessening (ie AF was going to arrive).


----------



## LoloShells

My sister is 14 weeks along, and high risk, and she's spotted a couple times but baby is healthy as a horse :)


----------



## Wilsey

Thank you so much for the reassurance!! I needed it.

Checked the situation twice since seeing it the first time and haven't had more.

I want to get really excited but I'm so scared to let myself believe it fully! :dohh:


----------



## LoloShells

Life is short, get excited :) no point in being scared of something that you can't prevent. The worrying will do more harm than good anyhow. Celebrate :)


----------



## Wilsey

Very good point! I guess I was trying to shield myself from the hurt, but it would hurt either way. Might as well get pumped about it!! :D

Thanks x


----------



## mrsine

Please add my chart :) its in my ticker. Thank you!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Wilsey said:


> [-o&lt;

Bg congratulations, thats a definate positive, you can join me in April babies now :happydance:

You are a few days after your inplantaion dip on your chart, its highly likely to be inplantation spotting hun, it can be a few days after inplantation or roughly when your AF is due, or like me, you can not have any at all. I think me not having any is normal because my AF only lasts 3 days and seems to be only heavy the first day, else I missed the small amount.

Relax, ring docs, and enjoy the feeling. :cloud9:


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks twilliamssbt!

I actually had light brown spotting from 7dpo so assumed that was implantation! Taking another test today - in a hour or so. Fingers crossed for another BFP!

I'm 3 weeks and 4/5 days today. So early days but yeah, I'm going to enjoy it now instead of worrying. :D

I will make a doc appointment for next week to get everything confirmed!


----------



## Stinas

Wilsey - How exciting!!!


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> I just hope it works out. I'm getting tired lol.
> 
> same here chickClick to expand...

Its super frustrating!!! :cry:


----------



## Wilsey

When are you testing Stinas?


----------



## Stinas

Wilsey said:


> When are you testing Stinas?

I dont know...I tested the other day, BFN...so I dont have much hope. 
Might test again tom, but seeing the BFN kind of puts a damper on things.


----------



## Wilsey

Yeah, it does. Hope AF just doesn't show for you hun x


----------



## Stinas

Wilsey said:


> Yeah, it does. Hope AF just doesn't show for you hun x

Thank you!!! I hope she stays away. Temp went down today, but I did sleep with my mouth open because my nose is all stuffed up. I hope thats why it really went down. 
Maybe ill test tom.


----------



## Wilsey

Still quite a bit above the coverline though!


----------



## Hotpink

Take a look at my chart ladies please..


----------



## jelly tots

Hey hotpink, how are you doing?
had a look at your chart, comparing to last cycle of yours you had a couple of dips like that after ov so looking good on that front i think as could be on the way to implantation dip although will have to see what the next few days are like too.

well 17dpo and still no sign of anything, lack of symptoms apart from lots of cm still. think my thermomters battery is low, had the same temp last night when i got home from work, before i went to bed and this morning so not sure whether to use the result or not. also annoying as the last few days temps could also be wrong as i normally fluctuate and have a higher temp before i go to bed.


----------



## beckiieboo

hi all

congrats wilsey on your BFP :) whoooo
i am 10 DPO today, hardly any symtpoms and not feeling very hopefull : had BFN yest but kinda expected at 9 dpo, just dont no whether to bother testing today or wait a couple more days? 
x


----------



## jelly tots

beckiieboo said:


> hi all
> 
> congrats wilsey on your BFP :) whoooo
> i am 10 DPO today, hardly any symtpoms and not feeling very hopefull : had BFN yest but kinda expected at 9 dpo, just dont no whether to bother testing today or wait a couple more days?
> x

i'd wait another few days if you are only 10dpo, then hopefully will have a lovely result for you


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Wilsey said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, it does. Hope AF just doesn't show for you hun x
> 
> Thank you!!! I hope she stays away. Temp went down today, but I did sleep with my mouth open because my nose is all stuffed up. I hope thats why it really went down.
> Maybe ill test tom.Click to expand...

hope thati s the reason why it went down chick, people say a stuffy nose is a good sign


----------



## beckiieboo

ooh i hope so..its quite stuffy today but i didnt no if 10dpo was too late for a stuffy nose.. we will see!
i hate the 2ww! grrrr lol 
good luck to you xx


----------



## beckiieboo

haha i see u ment to stina's.... hahaah..
iv had a stuffy nose too! x


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink said:


> Take a look at my chart ladies please..

Hey, Hotpink! Good to see you! I think all your signs lined up for your ovulation -- FF got it right. I hope your temp stays high!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi littlebird:hi: how are you? Are you still taking progesterone? My after O temps are low too and was wondering if I should get my progesterone checked too?

Hotpink, good to see you! How are you? I agree with littlebird I think you Od:thumbup:
Fx for you!

:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Hi Tallmom2b! I still take it, during the LP. I think I'm supposed to start around 4DPO, but I haven't started taking it yet this cycle. It has really bad side effects! It really makes you think you're pregnant, and you get your hopes up and then they're crushed to pieces when AF shows. :(

So, I'm hoping that I can have a few days of peace and quiet -- no meds -- until I feel some symptoms. Or maybe I'll start tomorrow. :haha:

Low LP temps can definitely mean low progesterone. I did my last cycle on Soy Iso and the LP temps were much lower than Clomid so I think being on a medicated cycle helps a lot. I'm taking Femara this time around and so far temps have been pretty steady. I am feeling like the meds I take early in my cycle are working to keep my progesterone up without me having to supplement with the progesterone pills.

If you're worried about it, definitely see if they can check your levels. I haven't had mine checked with bloodwork, but the symptoms of progesterone deficiency all seemed to match what I have been dealing with.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm going to try soy next cycle if I dont get my :bfp: :)

I'm going for a follow up ultra sound to check on the ovary that had a cyst two months ago on Monday. 

Depending on what happens I'd like to have more blood work done.
I got pregnant so easily and with out trying over a year ago, but then had a mc. I don't get it... :shrug:


----------



## LittleBird

Believe me, I don't either. I used to get pregnant without trying (DS1 and DS2). Then I started getting pregnant but having early miscarriages. The past three cycles, no pregnancy! I am starting to get really frustrated!


----------



## Tallmom2b

It is frustrating, especially when it seems like everyone around me in my life thats of childbearing age is getting pregnant. I have a friend who is due September 1st, one is due middle of October and one is due beginning of November. Last year 3 of my close friends gave birth and my sister in law had her baby this past May. Sigh...


----------



## Stinas

Temp went up today. Still not back in the 98's but way above my cover line. 

Tallmom - I totally understand how you feel. I feel like the entire world around me is preg. It's annoying now. Its been driving me up the wall lately.


----------



## Stinas

Everyone says a stuffy nose is a good sign but I had it last cycle too. 
I think my stuffy nose and cough is from the airplane. I get like this after every flight I take. But then again, you never know. Keeping a little bit of hope. Lol


----------



## LoloShells

I've woken with a stuffy nose all week. I don't think its normal for me.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Temp went up today. Still not back in the 98's but way above my cover line.
> 
> Tallmom - I totally understand how you feel. I feel like the entire world around me is preg. It's annoying now. Its been driving me up the wall lately.

Glad your temp went up:thumbup: when are you testing again? 
Fx for you:)


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Temp went up today. Still not back in the 98's but way above my cover line.
> 
> Tallmom - I totally understand how you feel. I feel like the entire world around me is preg. It's annoying now. Its been driving me up the wall lately.
> 
> Glad your temp went up:thumbup: when are you testing again?
> Fx for you:)Click to expand...

I dont know yet. FF says AF is due tom, but I doubt it. I have no symptoms besides this cold and if I rub my nipples they hurt. 
If I dont get AF by monday ill test, but im not getting my hopes up. I hope its my month, but I just dont want to get excited for nothing. I excited myself with that +OPK the other day when I told myself I wouldnt. lol


----------



## jelly tots

I did the same with my very +ve opk too so dont worry about that, easily done. fx for monday then.


god im an absolute mess, its my friends baby shower tomorrow night so been hunting through my keepsake box my parents handed over to me when i first moved out. we are playing guess who's baby picture. been looking at all my first clothes and shoes my mum kept. They are soo tiny, i was born 3 months early at just over 3lbs and my first clothes are all dolls clothes with them not doing prem baby stuff back then. then been reading through my baby book, there is so much detail in there, all my illnesses, holidays, birthdays, christmasses, first words, walking etc all with dates and times, list of presents and who i got cards and visits from. dont normally do this so hope af is round the corner or a blimmin second line, gonna be another big mess tomorrow night, cant stop crying at everything, even blimmin silly tv programs and stuff. aaargh!


----------



## Stinas

Jelly - Looking at that stuff right now is the worst. It always gets me upset as well. Our day will come soon....hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Jelly - Looking at that stuff right now is the worst. It always gets me upset as well. Our day will come soon....hopefully sooner than later.

Yeah not the best of times today, but managed to locate a few pics before looking at all my school reports, pictures cards etc, and then put the box back out of the way so not tempted to get it down again til pauls home and i can get him to put the pics away for me.


----------



## Stinas

I know its hard. I have been really bad. Buying myself stuff and stashing it away. The other day I went to the baby store and bought over $50 in baby clothes for my friend....meanwhile most of the clothes the baby has I bought lol
I cant stop thinking about this little boy outfit...I might just go buy it and hide it in my stash. If my DH sees it he might freak out. Im a shopaholic as it is, if he sees that forget it haha Poor guy.


----------



## Tallmom2b

jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Jelly - Looking at that stuff right now is the worst. It always gets me upset as well. Our day will come soon....hopefully sooner than later.
> 
> Yeah not the best of times today, but managed to locate a few pics before looking at all my school reports, pictures cards etc, and then put the box back out of the way so not tempted to get it down again til pauls home and i can get him to put the pics away for me.Click to expand...

Hope you feel better jellytots :hugs: I have a baby shower to go to on Sunday, it will probably be ok, but I bet I'll be a little sad after. Oh well:shrug:
I hope well all get our babies soon:)


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes all of that stuff is so hard to take!! I was at my parents this afternoon and my mom had been cleaning the basement, and randomly brought up a big stack of my old dance costumes and said "Look what I found!! These will be so much fun for 'you know who' someday!!!" :wacko:


----------



## Wilsey

I went out to buy my lunch today and had to restrain myself from going into this adorable shop called 'the baby's room'. It has the sweetest things in it.

I'm not ready to buy stuff until I'm further along. I would find it heartbreaking to have the stuff and m/c. :nope:

So my tests go like this...

12dpo - 7pm - light to medium BFP
13dpo - 1pm - pretty strong BFP
14dpo - 5am - lighter BFP than 12dpo!

Do you think that's anything to worry about!? I know they are all taken at different times. I'm taking one in two days at 1pm.

My temp is also still up. You think it's all looking ok? I'm so paranoid right now! :dohh:


----------



## rosabelle

hi all, could someone please tell me how to share my chart? i cant find a link anywhere.. 

thanks in advance :)


----------



## Wilsey

Hi rosabelle - are you using FF? 

Under your chart there should be a grey button that says 'Share' (along with a whole bunch of other ones like 'CM Analyzer'. If you click Share then it will give you a link :)


----------



## LittleBird

Wilsey, the darkness of the line has to do with time of day, the amount of water you drank, some tests are not as dark as others, even of the same brand. The real test from here on out for you will be blood tests. Don't put too much into those HPTs now!


----------



## rosabelle

awesome! thankyou! and yep on FF.. will see if i can figure it out :)


----------



## Wilsey

Thanks LittleBird! That's what I keep reading! Doctors appointment on Monday. Apparently here in NZ they don't do bloods unless the urine test at the docs is inconclusive or 'squiffy' - technical term there...;)

Will let you know how that goes!


----------



## rosabelle

ok so hopefully this works.. 

Is anyone able to have a look and see if they know whats going on..

long story short: i normally have a 31 day cycle. on the dot. but started taking EPO this cycle and think it had pushed back ovulation (acording to my temps). 

Ionly took epo for about 10 days as i thought i was ovulating really early.. 

so now im on 8DPO and my temp had a huge drop this morning?? 

help! please :) 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Wilsey

The dip could be implantation hun - looking at your chart it is a crazy big drop in temp. Guess you will have to wait and see what it does tomorrow!

Yeah, I've heard EPO can mess with when you O!

Nice work on getting your chart in your signature ;) Like a pro girl!


----------



## GretaG

Hi, could you add my chart please? I only started temping a few days back.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/36f531


----------



## rosabelle

haha! thanks Wilsey!! i have a good teacher! :)

ahh i wish tomorrow morning would hurry up now!! 
oh and CONGRATS on your BFP btw! i hope its a sticky bean for you!! x


----------



## Wilsey

Haha I know how you feel. I still want the morning to hurry up so I can make sure my temp is still high. ;)

I'm sure yours will go back up because, well, surely it has too!

Thanks hun - early days but very excited!


----------



## rosabelle

lets just think positive! both of us! hehe :)

how exciting... gosh i cant wait to see that BFP.. one day!


----------



## Wilsey

POSITIVE THINKING!! Gotcha ;)

It will happen hun! And it will be worth the wait!


----------



## jelly tots

Morning everyone, thanks for your kind words, feel loads better this morning and im sure the shower will be lots of fun.

well still no sign of anything, although had a lovely evap on my test this morning. 
got the in-laws and brothers in law coming over this weekend as its the base i work on families day on monday, so they have decided to make a weekend of it by coming to see lincoln castle and cathedral the saturday, out for a yummy curry at our local award winning indian on the sunday, finished off by a lovely free airshow the monday. although the best thing is that i get to finally see my hubby after nearly a month apart.

hope everyone has a good day and we get some good results for people very soon


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wilsey- your chart still looks really good. Keep us posted on how Monday goes:)

Jellytots- glad you are feeling better:)

My temp was up this morn. :thumbup: I'm going to a concert/ball/party this weekend and everyone will be wondering why I'm not drinking. I guess I'll just say I'm the sober driver:winkwink:


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies, Can I ask some of you to look at my charts and let me know what you think. 

Have we BDed too much this cycle. 
Last cycle was the first time at BBTing, and wasnt very good at it. 
Please can you add me to the list too please. 
Carla


----------



## Hugsys

Hi ladies, I just wanted to add my chart in case anybody can give me some help with understanding what is happening with me this cycle.

Initially FF predicted CD 13 as my OV but as the temp's changed I lost my cross lines. 

I had thought that my body failed to OV and that it was tried to again on CD 16 but it seems that also failed as my temp dipped again today.

Any advise?
 



Attached Files:







Screen shot 2011-08-19 at 16.37.25.png
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aliciatm

Maybe implantation dip you'll just have to wait it's to early to tell


----------



## LoloShells

It's over for me, temp dropped.


----------



## Tallmom2b

:hi:Skweek- your link just connected me to my own chart. Can you try to post another link?

Hugsys- It looks like your body geared up to O at cd14 then maybe failed maybe it's trying again now? Your temps should rise after O, and stay high until AF comes or hopefully doesn't :winkwink:

Hi Alicia!! How are you? Looks like you might have Od?


----------



## skweek35

hey tallmom2b, 
I hope this works better 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0


----------



## skweek35

If not how do I do this?? 
Where do I find the correct code to use on here?


----------



## Hugsys

Tallmom2b said:


> Wilsey- your chart still looks really good. Keep us posted on how Monday goes:)
> 
> Jellytots- glad you are feeling better:)
> 
> My temp was up this morn. :thumbup: I'm going to a concert/ball/party this weekend and everyone will be wondering why I'm not drinking. I guess I'll just say I'm the sober driver:winkwink:

Thank you for your advise! So do you think there is no chance I could have successfully O'd on CD13 as earlier predicted? I have the air conditioning on alot at night at sometimes it can get very cold... do you think this could affect my BBT results?


----------



## Tallmom2b

skweek35 said:


> If not how do I do this??
> Where do I find the correct code to use on here?

Still didn't work, under your chart there is a button that says, share. It will give you an URL to paste into your siggy:)



Hugsys said:


> Thank you for your advise! So do you think there is no chance I could have successfully O'd on CD13 as earlier predicted? I have the air conditioning on alot at night at sometimes it can get very cold... do you think this could affect my BBT results?

It could effect your temps, but I still think there would have been a rise. If you did O it looks like it happend on cd14 because there is a temp dip usually right before O. Fx for you ;) are you using OPKs?


----------



## skweek35

My Ovulation Chart 
Does this work??


----------



## Hugsys

Tallmom2b said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> If not how do I do this??
> Where do I find the correct code to use on here?
> 
> Still didn't work, under your chart there is a button that says, share. It will give you an URL to paste into your siggy:)
> 
> 
> 
> Hugsys said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advise! So do you think there is no chance I could have successfully O'd on CD13 as earlier predicted? I have the air conditioning on alot at night at sometimes it can get very cold... do you think this could affect my BBT results?Click to expand...
> 
> It could effect your temps, but I still think there would have been a rise. If you did O it looks like it happend on cd14 because there is a temp dip usually right before O. Fx for you ;) are you using OPKs?Click to expand...

Well it got really confusing because I was using Acon ovulation sticks and all Friday, Saturday, Sunday it gave me a + so I started to question it when I got another + from it on Monday! I think it was a bad batch or just a bad company. I then used another type yesterday and today and I have attached the opk results. You'll see that even though the second line is not as dark as the control its still pretty visable and strong line :wacko:

Thank you for being so helpful :flower:
 



Attached Files:







Dubai-20110818-00140.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 2









Dubai-20110818-00139.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 1









Dubai-20110818-00141.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## skweek35

Hey Hugsy, I used to use similar opk's and discovered some of them always show a faint line. The positive for the ones I used had to be a dark line - as dark as the control line. 
Could those be the same then?


----------



## Stinas

Hello everyone!! 
Welcome all newbies. 
Temp went slightly down but not low enough. Ff said af was on her way today but we have a no show so far. Hopefully the witch stays away. 
How is everyone? Does my chart still look ok?


----------



## skweek35

Hey Stinas - your chart looks really good to me. FXed for your bfp this weekend. 

Can you see if you if one of these url's work please 

My Ovulation Chart 


or 


My Ovulation Chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/362221/ttc.png


----------



## Wilsey

Stinas - your temps are still far above the coverline. I hope AF stays away xx


----------



## Stinas

BFN today but no AF. I really hope I am one of those late BFP. 
Boobs are getting a bit sore today. 
Like seriously...how much sex am I supposed to have in order to get a BFP!!! If this cycle does not work out I am going to try my hardest to do every other day from cd10 to at least 30. Maybe that will work...if not, off to the doctor I go. 
What do you ladies think?


----------



## Stinas

skweek35 said:


> Hey Stinas - your chart looks really good to me. FXed for your bfp this weekend.
> 
> Can you see if you if one of these url's work please
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/362221/ttc.png

Thank you very much! I really hope so!
First link works!


----------



## skweek35

fab thanks Stinas. 
One more q - do you think I have BDed too many times this cycle??


----------



## LittleBird

skweek35 said:


> fab thanks Stinas.
> One more q - do you think I have BDed too many times this cycle??

Is there such a thing as too much BD? :haha:


----------



## LittleBird

I can't see your BD schedule -- it's something you have to setup in sharing, otherwise, we can't see it.


----------



## skweek35

LittleBird said:


> I can't see your BD schedule -- it's something you have to setup in sharing, otherwise, we can't see it.

will see if I can sort that out


----------



## skweek35

ok I think I have sorted it


----------



## skweek35

LittleBird said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> fab thanks Stinas.
> One more q - do you think I have BDed too many times this cycle??
> 
> Is there such a thing as too much BD? :haha:Click to expand...

I have been told that too much sometimes doesnt give his body enough time to replenish the swimmers


----------



## LittleBird

Well, I think those are in cases of low sperm count. Have you all had a SA done? What you did looks a little like SMEP, where you start out every other night and then go to every night as you get closer to ovulation. So I think you gave it your best try. Your temps look good, too! Hope you get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## skweek35

hey LB, no not done SA as yet. Doc said to me - back in in March - that if no BFP in the next 6 months to go back to her and then tests will start. 
Which is one of the reasons why I am doing BBT


----------



## LittleBird

Yes, I think BBT and charting is the best thing you can do -- if you are informed about your cycles, then it makes it easier for the doctors to treat you if that becomes necessary! I have been temping for a few cycles and I love it!


----------



## skweek35

Absolutely!!! the more info the better!! I have learnt so much about my body through doing bbt. 
I also really love it and becoming addicted to it


----------



## summer2011

skweek35 said:


> Absolutely!!! the more info the better!! I have learnt so much about my body through doing bbt.
> I also really love it and becoming addicted to it

Me too. Get excited each morning when I get to take my temp. Lol. Think I should find some new hobbies lol


----------



## LittleBird

Although, I have found that a low temp in the LP puts me in a really foul mood! :(


----------



## rosabelle

Wilsey said:


> POSITIVE THINKING!! Gotcha ;)
> 
> It will happen hun! And it will be worth the wait!

Hey Wilsey, how are you hun? 

Looks like my temp drop 2 days ago was AF coming.. :(

Im only on 9dpo according to FF which is strange.. 

Never taking EPO again! lol


----------



## LittleBird

Wait -- you're saying EPO caused AF to come early for you? Shoot, I have had spotting 7DPO the past two cycles and I have been taking EPO the past two cycles.

Is the EPO the only difference in your cycle?


----------



## LoloShells

I took epo and haven't spotted at all.


----------



## rosabelle

yep, EPO is the only difference this cycle.. 
I normally have 31 day cycles on the dot. 
This cycle, FF says i ovulated at CD25! so it was saying AF should be due on CD40! 
But here i am, at CD34, or 9dpo and she is here :(
so annoyed!


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks for the info, ladies. I have never had spotting before 12-13dpo with a typical LP of 14DPO, but the past two cycles, I have had spotting starting at 7DPO. I hope I didn't mess up my chances this cycle!


----------



## rosabelle

No worries :) 

I had spotting from 7dpo this cycle too, not much but still there.. 

Im just hoping my cycle goes back to normal now ive stopped taking it


----------



## Stinas

skweek35 said:


> fab thanks Stinas.
> One more q - do you think I have BDed too many times this cycle??

Every time I click on your signature BBT chart mine pops up lol
I dont think there is too much bd. Every other is good and every day around O time is good. You did good.



LittleBird said:


> Although, I have found that a low temp in the LP puts me in a really foul mood! :(

I agree


----------



## twilliamssbt

skweek35 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> fab thanks Stinas.
> One more q - do you think I have BDed too many times this cycle??
> 
> Is there such a thing as too much BD? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been told that too much sometimes doesnt give his body enough time to replenish the swimmersClick to expand...

There are 2 ways of thinking on this one, every other day allows sperm to replenish, therefore there are more there.

The other way is that the difference in replenished sperm is minimal and every day or twice a day allows for a constant renewal of fresh sperm, which are more likely to live till you have ovulated.

If I know tell you my other half has a really low motility and low sperm count and we BD'd this cycle the day before, day of and day after ovulation which resulted in my BFP, I would say you can't do too much. It may be that that storing up for 5 days before the day before ovulation BD made a difference, really not sure. Am going to give the doctor my chart on Tuesday as he said natural conception was not going to happen and referred us for fertility treatment. :thumbup:


----------



## Hugsys

Ladies my temp dropped again today... not sure what is going on now..


----------



## skweek35

Stinas said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> fab thanks Stinas.
> One more q - do you think I have BDed too many times this cycle??
> 
> Every time I click on your signature BBT chart mine pops up lol
> I dont think there is too much bd. Every other is good and every day around O time is good. You did good.
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Although, I have found that a low temp in the LP puts me in a really foul mood! :(Click to expand...
> 
> I agreeClick to expand...

I think I need to sort out my sig then. for some strange reason it doesnt work properly. 
thanks for your help


----------



## skweek35

twilliamssbt said:


> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skweek35 said:
> 
> 
> fab thanks Stinas.
> One more q - do you think I have BDed too many times this cycle??
> 
> Is there such a thing as too much BD? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have been told that too much sometimes doesnt give his body enough time to replenish the swimmersClick to expand...
> 
> There are 2 ways of thinking on this one, every other day allows sperm to replenish, therefore there are more there.
> 
> The other way is that the difference in replenished sperm is minimal and every day or twice a day allows for a constant renewal of fresh sperm, which are more likely to live till you have ovulated.
> 
> If I know tell you my other half has a really low motility and low sperm count and we BD'd this cycle the day before, day of and day after ovulation which resulted in my BFP, I would say you can't do too much. It may be that that storing up for 5 days before the day before ovulation BD made a difference, really not sure. Am going to give the doctor my chart on Tuesday as he said natural conception was not going to happen and referred us for fertility treatment. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks so much for that reasurance!!! 
I attempted the SMEP approach - but landed up BDing every day for about 5 days over OV time. I am really hoping to get my bfp this month or I am off to my Doc with my charts. 
Thanks again


----------



## summer2011

Hugsys said:


> Ladies my temp dropped again today... not sure what is going on now..

Your "pre-o" temps look really high. Mine are usually in the 36.0 to 36.2 range. When was your last af? Perhaps you actually ovulated early?? Do you use opk's? Maybe they would help in figuring your o date.


----------



## Stinas

Looks like the bitch is on her way. 
Boobs hurt temp dropped how exciting.


----------



## Hotpink

Wow ladies you guys been busy..check out my chart please


----------



## GretaG

Stinas said:


> Looks like the bitch is on her way.
> Boobs hurt temp dropped how exciting.

Stinas, me too :growlmad:


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink said:


> Wow ladies you guys been busy..check out my chart please

Looks good but you have a lot of white circles.


----------



## Stinas

Ok ladies. What in the world is up with my temp!
Took it earlier than usual just now due to work. It was higher than the last 2 days 97.96 at 6:40am so I used the adjuster to 9:30am and got 98.53. 
What should I believe? Do I have a freak chart or what?!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Ok ladies. What in the world is up with my temp!
> Took it earlier than usual just now due to work. It was higher than the last 2 days 97.96 at 6:40am so I used the adjuster to 9:30am and got 98.53.
> What should I believe? Do I have a freak chart or what?!

Hey Stinas, it looks like your chart did a similar thing last cycle too. I think you actually Od on cd 27. On average LP is 13 or 14 days long. So after O 13 or 14 days later AF is due. It's definitely not unheard of for the body to gear up (get a positive OPK) and days later O. If I'm right your 11dpo and AF will be due in 2 or 3 days. :shrug: that's my best guess. 
Fx AF will stay away and you'll get your bfp :)


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies - could one of you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think of yesterdays dip, please. 
Could that have been implantation dip? and todays rise looking even better? 
Thanks ladies


----------



## cdj1

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies - could one of you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think of yesterdays dip, please.
> Could that have been implantation dip? and todays rise looking even better?
> Thanks ladies

If that was my chart I would be very excited. I had a bigger dip in my chart around same DPO and I was pregnant for DS! x


----------



## skweek35

yay!!!! 
Oh just saw me looking at charts and thought it was really complicated - so I had to explain what all of this was for, why the change in body temps and all that stuff - heehee 
FXed I get my BFP sometime in the week then!! which DPO did you test? 
I am thinking implantation took place yesterday then - when should I test?


----------



## Tallmom2b

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies - could one of you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think of yesterdays dip, please.
> Could that have been implantation dip? and todays rise looking even better?
> Thanks ladies

Your chart looks great! :) usuallly IDs are bigger than that, but ya never know;)


----------



## GretaG

Tallmom, how much is the implantation dip? You have any idea about it? I know it will probably vary, but just curious?

Thx.


----------



## Hugsys

Hi ladies how are you all? Could someone please look at my chart and tell me what they think- I'm going a bit crazy!? FF only recognises my O in research mode not in advanced. Thank you! :) xxx


----------



## skweek35

hey hugsy - its really difficult to say as you have not added any info about CM. Can you remember if and when you had EWCM?


----------



## Hugsys

skweek35 said:


> hey hugsy - its really difficult to say as you have not added any info about CM. Can you remember if and when you had EWCM?

Unfortunately not skweek :( I dont get any in my knickers (sorry tmi) and I'm too afraid to check for it up there myself... I know... I know...


----------



## skweek35

really easy to spot EWCM - is if when you go to the toilet and have to wipe and wipe and wipe some more to get rid of the CM - thats EWCM - really clear stretchy cm


----------



## Hugsys

Thanks skweek I will remember that for next cycle. 

I know its a waiting game with my chart right now but I just hate not knowing what is going on. I was in hope that O O'd on cd13 and the dip yday was implantation but thats wishful thinking!


----------



## skweek35

have you read through the charting lessons on ff yet? 
I was rather bored and nerdy this morning and went through most of them


----------



## Hugsys

No I havent... will that be able to help me analyse my chart?

I didnt realise it would be so helpful!


----------



## skweek35

Yup it sure will 
If you log into FF - there is a tool bar down the left hand side. 
click on the charting course. 
click register now 
click which ever one you want 
then start reading course 
there are 20 lessons all with titles - so read through and see which ones might help you 
good luck


----------



## jelly tots

evening guys, hope you are all okay.

been a rather busy weekend for me, had the in-laws down for the weekend with my 2 brothers in law, their girlfriends and my lovely hubby. been quite good at keeping my mind off things which i thought would help move things on, but still no sign of anything as yet. which could be a good thing but still a bit frustrating.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies. What in the world is up with my temp!
> Took it earlier than usual just now due to work. It was higher than the last 2 days 97.96 at 6:40am so I used the adjuster to 9:30am and got 98.53.
> What should I believe? Do I have a freak chart or what?!
> 
> Hey Stinas, it looks like your chart did a similar thing last cycle too. I think you actually Od on cd 27. On average LP is 13 or 14 days long. So after O 13 or 14 days later AF is due. It's definitely not unheard of for the body to gear up (get a positive OPK) and days later O. If I'm right your 11dpo and AF will be due in 2 or 3 days. :shrug: that's my best guess.
> Fx AF will stay away and you'll get your bfp :)Click to expand...


You think it did it to me again? The bitch! Lol. Now I am afraid I didn't dtd enough. I guess time will only tell.


----------



## Tallmom2b

GretaG said:


> Tallmom, how much is the implantation dip? You have any idea about it? I know it will probably vary, but just curious?
> 
> Thx.

It seems like it is usually a pretty significant dip usually (.3 F) But I think it can vary. And a dip in the LP doesn't always mean that you are pregnant either, but it occurs in pregnant womens charts more often than charts that don't result in a bfp. Implantation usually occurs 7-10 DPO.



Hugsys said:


> Hi ladies how are you all? Could someone please look at my chart and tell me what they think- I'm going a bit crazy!? FF only recognises my O in research mode not in advanced. Thank you! :) xxx

:hi: Hugsys - I couldn't view your chart for some reason, Can you try posting the link again?



Stinas said:


> You think it did it to me again? The bitch! Lol. Now I am afraid I didn't dtd enough. I guess time will only tell.

It did kinda look it to me, but it looks like it's a trend so if this isn't the cycle than you can be prepared to keep on BD next cycle just to make sure :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Do you think I'm still in? Still have a slight chance?
Yes if there is a next cycle, hopefully not, I am going to bd every other day all they way until af.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Do you think I'm still in? Still have a slight chance?
> Yes if there is a next cycle, hopefully not, I am going to bd every other day all they way until af.

I think you still have a slight chance. Fx for u!


----------



## Stinas

This sucks. 
Why do I ovulate so much after my surge? I don't get it b


----------



## twilliamssbt

skweek35 said:


> Hey ladies - could one of you take a look at my chart and tell me what you think of yesterdays dip, please.
> Could that have been implantation dip? and todays rise looking even better?
> Thanks ladies

As someone else said, that dip is a little small for implantation, it is usually at least 0.3 degrees, and often quite a lot more than that.

Having said that, it could be a fall back rise pattern. If you look at my chart, its the one I got my BFP on, I would predict a larger dip in the next few days for inplantation.

I got my bfp at 10dpo, which was 2 days after the large inplantation dip, although this is considered early for a bfp.

Your temperature rise itself is looking very good, if it stays up that high or goes a little higher, it will look triphasic and more pregnancy than non pregnancy charts show triphasic temp patterns.

fx and Good Luck :thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> This sucks.
> Why do I ovulate so much after my surge? I don't get it b

Not sure, but it has happened to me too. Stress, hormonal imbalance, it's hard to say. 
If I don't get my bfp this cycle than I bought soy isoflavones to give those a shot. They are supposed to help ovulation. And I REALLY don't want to wait another 58 days to O!!! That's a 71 day cycle :nope:


----------



## Stinas

I have to look into that. I'm tired of this crap!
I just dont understand how and why it keeps doing this to me.


----------



## Hugsys

Hi Tallmom2b could you please help me interpret my chart? Background is FF detects OV at CD13 where I had also thought it was only in research mode. I had thought yesterdays dip was from implantation but it seems I may have actually just ovulated now? Thank you :)


----------



## skweek35

Hey ladies, how is everyone doing?


----------



## summer2011

Hugsys said:


> Hi Tallmom2b could you please help me interpret my chart? Background is FF detects OV at CD13 where I had also thought it was only in research mode. I had thought yesterdays dip was from implantation but it seems I may have actually just ovulated now? Thank you :)

Looks to me like you o'd on 23. I bet ff will give you crosshairs I'd your temp is still up tomorrow :)


----------



## Hugsys

Tallmom2b said:


> GretaG said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom, how much is the implantation dip? You have any idea about it? I know it will probably vary, but just curious?
> 
> Thx.
> 
> It seems like it is usually a pretty significant dip usually (.3 F) But I think it can vary. And a dip in the LP doesn't always mean that you are pregnant either, but it occurs in pregnant womens charts more often than charts that don't result in a bfp. Implantation usually occurs 7-10 DPO.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugsys said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies how are you all? Could someone please look at my chart and tell me what they think- I'm going a bit crazy!? FF only recognises my O in research mode not in advanced. Thank you! :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> :hi: Hugsys - I couldn't view your chart for some reason, Can you try posting the link again?
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> You think it did it to me again? The bitch! Lol. Now I am afraid I didn't dtd enough. I guess time will only tell.Click to expand...
> 
> It did kinda look it to me, but it looks like it's a trend so if this isn't the cycle than you can be prepared to keep on BD next cycle just to make sure :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi there! Reposted!


----------



## Tallmom2b

summer2011 said:


> Hugsys said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tallmom2b could you please help me interpret my chart? Background is FF detects OV at CD13 where I had also thought it was only in research mode. I had thought yesterdays dip was from implantation but it seems I may have actually just ovulated now? Thank you :)
> 
> Looks to me like you o'd on 23. I bet ff will give you crosshairs I'd your temp is still up tomorrow :)Click to expand...

:hi: hugsys. I agree totally with summer! :)

My temp went up again today, quite a nice rise :happydance:
Not sure what it was yesterday cuz I didn't temp. But the way things are going it's gonna be hard to not get my hopes up!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> summer2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugsys said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tallmom2b could you please help me interpret my chart? Background is FF detects OV at CD13 where I had also thought it was only in research mode. I had thought yesterdays dip was from implantation but it seems I may have actually just ovulated now? Thank you :)
> 
> Looks to me like you o'd on 23. I bet ff will give you crosshairs I'd your temp is still up tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: hugsys. I agree totally with summer! :)
> 
> My temp went up again today, quite a nice rise :happydance:
> Not sure what it was yesterday cuz I didn't temp. But the way things are going it's gonna be hard to not get my hopes up!Click to expand...

Its a pretty good rise! :happydance:

Mine went down again....still way above coverline....boobs are KILLING me! 
I have decided after AF(hopefully she does not arrive), I am going to the doc to get checked up. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think it's a good idea to see your doc.
It took me forever to make the appointment, but was glad I did.
They might suggest clomid to help with O. They did for me but I wanted to try a more natural route first. I'm going to try soy isoflavones before clomid.
But maybe we won't have to ;)


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> I think it's a good idea to see your doc.
> It took me forever to make the appointment, but was glad I did.
> They might suggest clomid to help with O. They did for me but I wanted to try a more natural route first. I'm going to try soy isoflavones before clomid.
> But maybe we won't have to ;)

According to FF...I should "test because I may be pregnant" lol...I apparently have more than 18 days of high temps and yesterday was my official testing day. Ill give it a few days I guess. Still no AF. Just woke up from a nap...I felt like I have been up all morning....meanwhile, it was only 5hrs before my nap! A bit weird. Im probably just hoping, but you never know I guess. Im hoping to be one of those weirdos that finds out really late. 

I really hope we dont have to go the med route tallmom! Lets get on with this show and get our BFP!!!!


----------



## Hugsys

Yay I ovulated!
 



Attached Files:







chartingagain.JPG
File size: 90.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jelly tots

i'm getting really fed up, i know im not pregnant by now, something would have shown up otherwise. rather miffed my af has gone awol, so have no idea when it will finally arrive and what will happen after that. booking an appointment with doctor for next week to see if there is anything else they can do. he has quite a few bloods results so far from my previous cycles so hopefully they will help hurry things along. i think whats more annoying is af should have been over with by now and well on the way to ov, esp as hubster is home for the next 3 weeks pending his next posting and would have been perfect timing. 

hope you guys are all well


----------



## cdj1

Hugsys said:


> Yay I ovulated!

Great news! Me too we are on the same CD! I'll add you as a friend x


----------



## mum of 3girls

hello im new to all this so dont no what im doing but im 15dpo and getting neg tests


----------



## cdj1

Are you usually late mumof3?


----------



## Hugsys

cdj1 said:


> Hugsys said:
> 
> 
> Yay I ovulated!
> 
> Great news! Me too we are on the same CD! I'll add you as a friend xClick to expand...

Love it! I am hoping we can be bump buddies hun! :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I think you should test, jik. 

Hugsys- congrats on the O! :)

Jelly- it can be so frustrating when the body won't do what it's suppost to! Have you seen the doc. yet? Maybe it's a cyst? That can cause pregnancy symptoms and erratic temps and delayed AF. Fx for you :hugs:

My temp took a dip today, hope it's implantation! But not holding my breath. So far I don't think my temps are high enough to indicate pregnancy. Hope they go back up tomorrow though!
I had a follow up ultrasound yesterday and my right ovary still looks funky, like there might be a cyst there still. Hopefully my doc will call me today. 
Still feels a little twingy sometimes but not bad.


----------



## Stinas

I'm out of tests. Going to buy some today or Tom. 
Me temp is a yoyo. Up and slightly down. Up today. 
I hate not having a regular cycle. It must be nice to know exactly when af is going to arrive. 
How do you think my chart looks? 

Jelly - I know how you feel! It always works out that way. When dh is ready to go and your not. It sucks. Dtd anyways. Can't hurt.


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas- I think you should test, jik.
> 
> Hugsys- congrats on the O! :)
> 
> Jelly- it can be so frustrating when the body won't do what it's suppost to! Have you seen the doc. yet? Maybe it's a cyst? That can cause pregnancy symptoms and erratic temps and delayed AF. Fx for you :hugs:
> 
> My temp took a dip today, hope it's implantation! But not holding my breath. So far I don't think my temps are high enough to indicate pregnancy. Hope they go back up tomorrow though!
> I had a follow up ultrasound yesterday and my right ovary still looks funky, like there might be a cyst there still. Hopefully my doc will call me today.
> Still feels a little twingy sometimes but not bad.

hope the doctor has good news for you today, also fx your temps shoot up for you tomorrow.

not sure if a cyst or not, never had one before and when i had scans a few months ago everything looked great. managed to book a doctors appointment but cant get in until 5th september so just going to have to wait it out and see what happens by then. at least i know there is no point in worrying about anything as now have a fortnight to wait for any verdicts.



Stinas said:


> I'm out of tests. Going to buy some today or Tom.
> Me temp is a yoyo. Up and slightly down. Up today.
> I hate not having a regular cycle. It must be nice to know exactly when af is going to arrive.
> How do you think my chart looks?
> 
> Jelly - I know how you feel! It always works out that way. When dh is ready to go and your not. It sucks. Dtd anyways. Can't hurt.

cant have a look at your chart until i get home (cant see it on work 'puters for some reason. hope it looks good though. it's okay to have some fluctuations, fx you are on the way to your bfp chick.

yep will defo be dtd when we can as a shame to miss the opportunity anyways ifywim :winkwink: plus if i never properly ov'd few weeks ago then we may catch it again properly.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas, your temps are still above the cover line, I'd say AF is due in acouple days.

:dust:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas- I think you should test, jik.
> 
> Hugsys- congrats on the O! :)
> 
> Jelly- it can be so frustrating when the body won't do what it's suppost to! Have you seen the doc. yet? Maybe it's a cyst? That can cause pregnancy symptoms and erratic temps and delayed AF. Fx for you :hugs:
> 
> My temp took a dip today, hope it's implantation! But not holding my breath. So far I don't think my temps are high enough to indicate pregnancy. Hope they go back up tomorrow though!
> I had a follow up ultrasound yesterday and my right ovary still looks funky, like there might be a cyst there still. Hopefully my doc will call me today.
> Still feels a little twingy sometimes but not bad.


I had to convert your temps to celcius to make sense to me, but your temp from yesterday is higher than any of mine were the cycle I got BFP. Yesterdays temp is about 37 degrees, mine never went above 36.86. I stopped taking my temp a few days after the BFP result when doctors confirmed it as FF says it can cause more stress to you if your temp dips after a BFP because it can indicate ectopic or miscarriage.

Your temps definately seem to be high enough chuck x


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm also a little discouraged because we didn't BD right around when I O'd. 3 days before was the last time :( Almost all the FF success charts were those that showed lots of BD around O. I know :spermy: can live up to 5 days in the right conditions, and hoping that's the case this time! [-o&lt;


----------



## Stinas

I hope af is a no show. I don't feel like she is on her way. Just a few pinches here and there and boobs are swollen. 
I just don't get why my temps are still pretty high. Alsoy opks are still showing lines. No positives, but there is a dark second line. I dk what to think. 
Even if I O later that second + opk did not make sense.


----------



## jelly tots

still looking good stinas, when are you planning on testing?


----------



## loopy013

Hi ladies, I haven't posted on here for ages but I wondered if you would take a look at my chart and let me know what you think?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3195e5

I've only been temping for 2 months, TTC for 12 months so desparate for a BFP. I'm not sure what to think of my chart as I don't know that much about it...thought you might be able to offer some advice. I'm driving myself mad!

Thanksx


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> still looking good stinas, when are you planning on testing?

I hope so!! I just bought some frer today, so maybe Tom. 
I don't want to get my hopes up, but I can't help but dream of seeing double lines.


----------



## Stinas

loopy013 said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't posted on here for ages but I wondered if you would take a look at my chart and let me know what you think?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3195e5
> 
> I've only been temping for 2 months, TTC for 12 months so desparate for a BFP. I'm not sure what to think of my chart as I don't know that much about it...thought you might be able to offer some advice. I'm driving myself mad!
> 
> Thanksx

Looks good so far. No temps below cover line.


----------



## jelly tots

well i have finally had an answer today with some spotting that has appeared this afternoon. glad i finally had one or the other turn up, i expect it to get heavier over the next day or two and get my cd1. not sure what went wrong as neer had a cycle this long but looks like my ov was delayed to a week later, temp dropped .1 this morning so looks like on its way back down if carries on tomorrow.

just had a look at my chart and ff has picked up ov as last week, is that right?


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> well i have finally had an answer today with some spotting that has appeared this afternoon. glad i finally had one or the other turn up, i expect it to get heavier over the next day or two and get my cd1. not sure what went wrong as neer had a cycle this long but looks like my ov was delayed to a week later, temp dropped .1 this morning so looks like on its way back down if carries on tomorrow.
> 
> just had a look at my chart and ff has picked up ov as last week, is that right?

I honestly do not think FF knows what its talking about sometimes. You might have O'd a week later like I did. Lucky us! :dohh:

Just tested again today....BFN! No AF....slight cramps here and there, but not like AF....and temps are still up! Got to love being an odd ball!
TTC is really getting frustrating! Even DH is like WTF! 
I just dont understand how some people dtd once and surprise! heres your baby! 
Sorry, im having a depressing poor me day. :coffee:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas it's soooo frustrating! Sorry about the bfn, :hugs:

My next tactic, if this isn't my cycle, is soy and to consume NO refined sugars and NO pasta. I'm a sugar hound and I eat a lot of pasta which messes with insulin levels which effects estrogen that is responsible for telling your body when to Ovulate. 
Those of you that have been diagnosed with PCOS it is especially important to not eat too much sugar and definitely STOP drinking soda all together.


----------



## Tallmom2b

https://www.naturallyknockedup.com/sugar-and-your-fertility/


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas it's soooo frustrating! Sorry about the bfn, :hugs:
> 
> My next tactic, if this isn't my cycle, is soy and to consume NO refined sugars and NO pasta. I'm a sugar hound and I eat a lot of pasta which messes with insulin levels which effects estrogen that is responsible for telling your body when to Ovulate.
> Those of you that have been diagnosed with PCOS it is especially important to not eat too much sugar and definitely STOP drinking soda all together.

Thanks. I made myself feel a bit better by going crazy buying baby things for my cousin. I get my frustration out shopping. It worked...as always.
Next cycle its game on! :thumbup:
Im still holding on to a slight amount of hope for this cycle....even though I know how slim it is.

How are you doing?

How is everyone else doing? Any news?


----------



## jelly tots

ive got hope for you this cycle chick, and for you too tallmom!!
although good you are being positive about the next cycle.x

i think im defo out now as im getting cramps now so just a matter of a few days before af arrives.
but im glad to get back onto it and start a new one from scratch, debating whether to temp or not, but i will defo not be looking at any signs, will just take advantage of being able to see hubster for the next 3/4 weeks and dtd as much as we can. seems to work for other people. maybe in the back of my mind i have been a bit stressed about it and that has affected things, also always helps if hubster is home to do his duties in the first place rather than being posted the other side of the country 6 hours away.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Holy crap ladies, I just got a call from the doc about monday's ultrasound results.... They spotted a small gestational sac!!!! Guess I'll be POAS tomorrow morn! I'm in complete shock!! :happydance: Keep all fx that it's a sticky!!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Tallmom2b said:


> Holy crap ladies, I just got a call from the doc about monday's ultrasound results.... They spotted a small gestational sac!!!! Guess I'll be POAS tomorrow morn! I'm in complete shock!! :happydance: Keep all fx that it's a sticky!!!

i would not wait tbh, I got my BFP with an evening sample at 10 dpo. Your 11dpo now and you have an insight with the ultrasound.

Go for it hun :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think I'm gonna wait till morn. It will be such a mind [email protected]#k if it comes out neg. I really really hope it's positive! It's scary cuz I had a mc my first pregnancy.
But im going to be positive! I'm psyched!


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> ive got hope for you this cycle chick, and for you too tallmom!!
> although good you are being positive about the next cycle.x
> 
> i think im defo out now as im getting cramps now so just a matter of a few days before af arrives.
> but im glad to get back onto it and start a new one from scratch, debating whether to temp or not, but i will defo not be looking at any signs, will just take advantage of being able to see hubster for the next 3/4 weeks and dtd as much as we can. seems to work for other people. maybe in the back of my mind i have been a bit stressed about it and that has affected things, also always helps if hubster is home to do his duties in the first place rather than being posted the other side of the country 6 hours away.

Thank you sooo much!!! I hope this month can turn around for me!
Cramping is still good isnt it?




Tallmom2b said:


> Holy crap ladies, I just got a call from the doc about monday's ultrasound results.... They spotted a small gestational sac!!!! Guess I'll be POAS tomorrow morn! I'm in complete shock!! :happydance: Keep all fx that it's a sticky!!!




Tallmom2b said:


> I think I'm gonna wait till morn. It will be such a mind [email protected]#k if it comes out neg. I really really hope it's positive! It's scary cuz I had a mc my first pregnancy.
> But im going to be positive! I'm psyched!



OMG!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!! Keep us updated!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> I think I'm gonna wait till morn. It will be such a mind [email protected]#k if it comes out neg. I really really hope it's positive! It's scary cuz I had a mc my first pregnancy.
> But im going to be positive! I'm psyched!

all my fingers and toes crossed for you, very exciting! lovely news to cheer my morning up. keep us updated!!! x


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> ive got hope for you this cycle chick, and for you too tallmom!!
> although good you are being positive about the next cycle.x
> 
> i think im defo out now as im getting cramps now so just a matter of a few days before af arrives.
> but im glad to get back onto it and start a new one from scratch, debating whether to temp or not, but i will defo not be looking at any signs, will just take advantage of being able to see hubster for the next 3/4 weeks and dtd as much as we can. seems to work for other people. maybe in the back of my mind i have been a bit stressed about it and that has affected things, also always helps if hubster is home to do his duties in the first place rather than being posted the other side of the country 6 hours away.
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!! I hope this month can turn around for me!
> Cramping is still good isnt it?Click to expand...

not sure if it is good or not, just not expecting too much as got my hopes up last month and all went pete tong. temp went up again today so that is confusing me. only thing is it was bright red spotting followed by some brown and then didnt have any all evening. not had any yet this morning either. going to wait until the weekend to test when hubster is home, he told me last night he would like to be there when i do so he can give me a hug, bless him.

still got my fx for you, got a good feeling about you this month.x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well, the test was a bfn :( not sure if that means I'm out? AF is due this weekend. Hope she doesnt show. What are the odds of a fertilized egg becoming a viable pregnancy. Kinda wish I hadn't had that ultrasound, I'd rather not of known how close I was if AF comes. :shrug: 
Guess I'll call the doc today and see if they want to do a blood test.
My temp for today may be off cuz I woke up at 4:30 to test and couldnt fall back to sleep so just laid there for an hour, ugh! What an emotional rollercoaster!


----------



## jelly tots

You still have plenty of time for a bfp to show, a lot of people dont get theirs until the day/a few days after af is due, so keep up hope as you arent out yet.x


----------



## Tallmom2b

So TMI alert, I had some pinkish cm when I wiped this morn :(
Feel kinda crampy too, bummer. I hope it's not a chemical mc! 
I'll keep you all posted I need tons of :dust: !


----------



## twilliamssbt

Tallmom2b said:


> So TMI alert, I had some pinkish cm when I wiped this morn :(
> Feel kinda crampy too, bummer. I hope it's not a chemical mc!
> I'll keep you all posted I need tons of :dust: !

I can't remember if its possible to see gestational sac on ultrasound before inplantation. However your pink cm sounds like inplantation bleeding, and if not yet inplanted, you won't get a BFP on urine dip tests.

Try again in a few days hun fx x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Think I'm out :cry: bleeding heavier now, AF got me:(


----------



## twilliamssbt

Tallmom2b said:


> Think I'm out :cry: bleeding heavier now, AF got me:(

So sorry hun, especially the ultrasound getting your hopes up, fx for this cycle for you :cry:


----------



## summer2011

Tallmom2b said:


> Think I'm out :cry: bleeding heavier now, AF got me:(

:( sorry af decided to visit! Nasty witch. :dust: for September!!


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> ive got hope for you this cycle chick, and for you too tallmom!!
> although good you are being positive about the next cycle.x
> 
> i think im defo out now as im getting cramps now so just a matter of a few days before af arrives.
> but im glad to get back onto it and start a new one from scratch, debating whether to temp or not, but i will defo not be looking at any signs, will just take advantage of being able to see hubster for the next 3/4 weeks and dtd as much as we can. seems to work for other people. maybe in the back of my mind i have been a bit stressed about it and that has affected things, also always helps if hubster is home to do his duties in the first place rather than being posted the other side of the country 6 hours away.
> 
> Thank you sooo much!!! I hope this month can turn around for me!
> Cramping is still good isnt it?Click to expand...
> 
> not sure if it is good or not, just not expecting too much as got my hopes up last month and all went pete tong. temp went up again today so that is confusing me. only thing is it was bright red spotting followed by some brown and then didnt have any all evening. not had any yet this morning either. going to wait until the weekend to test when hubster is home, he told me last night he would like to be there when i do so he can give me a hug, bless him.
> 
> still got my fx for you, got a good feeling about you this month.xClick to expand...

Thanks for making me feel better!!! Its nice to see someone thinks I still have hope :hugs:
Sometimes I wish for AF to come just to start a new cycle...its annoying having a BFN and still no AF. Its like come already! Get it over with!




Tallmom2b said:


> Think I'm out :cry: bleeding heavier now, AF got me:(

Im sorry AF got you!!! I still dont get why you had a sack?...hmmm...maybe doc will have more info for you? 
FX for next cycle!

As for me...I had some sharp pains this morning before getting out of bed....just a few....well....they are gone and still no AF. Got a "just in case" liner on, but nothing there. This is annoying!


----------



## Stinas

Stinas said:


> Not sure if you guys already know about this thread, but I like to compare my chart to these BFP charts...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html

I love this thread....just wanted to remind all the BFP's to update if they like to share. :flower:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Stinas said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Not sure if you guys already know about this thread, but I like to compare my chart to these BFP charts...
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...pregnancy-charts-use-comparison-your-own.html
> 
> I love this thread....just wanted to remind all the BFP's to update if they like to share. :flower:Click to expand...

Didn't know about the thread, but will add mine :thumbup:


----------



## jelly tots

oh tallmom im so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:

af arrived for me this afternoon, quite pleased it is here as means i can now get back on it. you guys were right though looks like i did ov on the 27th. well only 2nd cycle of bbt-ing so all an education thankyou for putting up with my rants and moans the last few weeks :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Thanks jelly :) its been an emotional rollercoaster these past two days. 

Sorry AF got you too, but now we are on the same CD:) here's to a more successful and less stressful cycle!!! :dust:

Stinas- I hope AF stays away for you and you'll end up with a bfp:) Sometimes it's really tricky to spot the O date!


----------



## momwannabe81

I will be ovulating soon. Can't wait for the tww, although I dread it once there LOL


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> oh tallmom im so sorry to hear that hun :hugs:
> 
> af arrived for me this afternoon, quite pleased it is here as means i can now get back on it. you guys were right though looks like i did ov on the 27th. well only 2nd cycle of bbt-ing so all an education thankyou for putting up with my rants and moans the last few weeks :)

We are here to hear the rants and moans! I dont mind it if you dont! lol 
On to a new fresh positive cycle!



Tallmom2b said:


> Thanks jelly :) its been an emotional rollercoaster these past two days.
> 
> Sorry AF got you too, but now we are on the same CD:) here's to a more successful and less stressful cycle!!! :dust:
> 
> Stinas- I hope AF stays away for you and you'll end up with a bfp:) Sometimes it's really tricky to spot the O date!

Thank you! I hope so! 
I hope this cycle is shorter and ends with a BFP for you!!! 




momwannabe81 said:


> I will be ovulating soon. Can't wait for the tww, although I dread it once there LOL

I always cant wait for the TWW...then when I get there its never ending!!! :dohh:


----------



## jeoestreich

I am in my TWW...ugh. Hopefully my chart will look awesome this month and not go down. LOL


----------



## Stinas

jeoestreich said:


> I am in my TWW...ugh. Hopefully my chart will look awesome this month and not go down. LOL

Yay!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Hugsys

Tallmom2b and Jelly Tots- I'm sorry AF got you but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that she stays away next cycle!!

I was hoping somebody could interpret my chart for me? How is it looking?!

I love this thread its so helpful!!!


----------



## prickly

momwannabe81 said:


> I will be ovulating soon. Can't wait for the tww, although I dread it once there LOL

Momwannabe - not far off each other....good luck hun!!:happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

Good luck to u too. FX this is our month.


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> Thanks jelly :) its been an emotional rollercoaster these past two days.
> 
> Sorry AF got you too, but now we are on the same CD:) here's to a more successful and less stressful cycle!!! :dust:

Yey for being cycle buddies this month! :) x



momwannabe81 said:


> I will be ovulating soon. Can't wait for the tww, although I dread it once there LOL

fx for your tww chick x



Stinas said:


> We are here to hear the rants and moans! I dont mind it if you dont! lol
> On to a new fresh positive cycle!

lol, i dont mind at all, just aware that i could have been a bit too moany this month as been a rather annoying cycle. yep defo onta a more positive cycle.
fx for you still chick x




momwannabe81 said:


> I will be ovulating soon. Can't wait for the tww, although I dread it once there LOL

fx for you hun x



jeoestreich said:


> I am in my TWW...ugh. Hopefully my chart will look awesome this month and not go down. LOL

fx chick, looking good and high for you still :) x



Hugsys said:


> Tallmom2b and Jelly Tots- I'm sorry AF got you but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that she stays away next cycle!!
> 
> I was hoping somebody could interpret my chart for me? How is it looking?!
> 
> I love this thread its so helpful!!!

your chart is looking good from what im seeing chick, fx it starys good for you x


well ive had a look at the calendar and my average cycle length is now 38 days, af is due the day or two before my 2nd wedding anniversary. so maybe it was meant to be a longer one this month so i could possibly get a bfp on our anniversary. that would be the ultimate present for us both. think i may even get a card made just in case, or just not write in it until the morning and then can put the test in with it or something. something positive to think about anyways :)


----------



## momwannabe81

jelly tots said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Thanks jelly :) its been an emotional rollercoaster these past two days.
> 
> Sorry AF got you too, but now we are on the same CD:) here's to a more successful and less stressful cycle!!! :dust:
> 
> Yey for being cycle buddies this month! :) x
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I will be ovulating soon. Can't wait for the tww, although I dread it once there LOLClick to expand...
> 
> fx for your tww chick x
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> We are here to hear the rants and moans! I dont mind it if you dont! lol
> On to a new fresh positive cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> lol, i dont mind at all, just aware that i could have been a bit too moany this month as been a rather annoying cycle. yep defo onta a more positive cycle.
> fx for you still chick x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> I will be ovulating soon. Can't wait for the tww, although I dread it once there LOLClick to expand...
> 
> fx for you hun x
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I am in my TWW...ugh. Hopefully my chart will look awesome this month and not go down. LOLClick to expand...
> 
> fx chick, looking good and high for you still :) x
> 
> 
> 
> Hugsys said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b and Jelly Tots- I'm sorry AF got you but I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that she stays away next cycle!!
> 
> I was hoping somebody could interpret my chart for me? How is it looking?!
> 
> I love this thread its so helpful!!!Click to expand...
> 
> your chart is looking good from what im seeing chick, fx it starys good for you x
> 
> 
> well ive had a look at the calendar and my average cycle length is now 38 days, af is due the day or two before my 2nd wedding anniversary. so maybe it was meant to be a longer one this month so i could possibly get a bfp on our anniversary. that would be the ultimate present for us both. think i may even get a card made just in case, or just not write in it until the morning and then can put the test in with it or something. something positive to think about anyways :)Click to expand...

When by bff got her BFP dh was away so when he got back we gave him a letter written as if it was her son and gave it to him with the u/s. Thought i gave u an idea :thumbup: I say we as me and her were inseparable ( im the one that got her test and told her it was BFP) special moment :cry::happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for still having hope for me jelly. 
I'm hoping for a late bfp. It's probably not going to happen, but I guess I'm still in the game. Temps are still up. Hopefully I get my bfp soon!


----------



## Stinas

How is everyone today??
I am super bored waiting for this hurricane to blow over! I am getting cabin fever!


----------



## adttc

Can you add my chart? It is in my signature... purple is my favorite color!


----------



## momwannabe81

Got my pos opk but it was fmu as forgot and pee before going to bed:dohh:
Should I count as positive?


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> Got my pos opk but it was fmu as forgot and pee before going to bed:dohh:
> Should I count as positive?

I usually use FMU....i drink wayyyy too much water during the day and pee all the time, so I have no other choice.
I would count it, but maybe do another one later on in the day and tom just in case.


----------



## momwannabe81

Stinas said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Got my pos opk but it was fmu as forgot and pee before going to bed:dohh:
> Should I count as positive?
> 
> I usually use FMU....i drink wayyyy too much water during the day and pee all the time, so I have no other choice.
> I would count it, but maybe do another one later on in the day and tom just in case.Click to expand...

its only considered fmu but its afternoons since I work nights. But I will test until goes negative so I know whether to get donationmonday or not.


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Got my pos opk but it was fmu as forgot and pee before going to bed:dohh:
> Should I count as positive?
> 
> I usually use FMU....i drink wayyyy too much water during the day and pee all the time, so I have no other choice.
> I would count it, but maybe do another one later on in the day and tom just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> its only considered fmu but its afternoons since I work nights. But I will test until goes negative so I know whether to get donationmonday or not.Click to expand...

Its still your first urine of the start of your day....I would think its the best to test with, but the box says no. Lots of people on here test with it anyways. I do.
I would also keep testing...I like to see how long the surge lasts. 
Good luck!!! I get super excited seeing a +OPK....imagine how exciting a BFP would be?!


----------



## momwannabe81

Stinas said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Got my pos opk but it was fmu as forgot and pee before going to bed:dohh:
> Should I count as positive?
> 
> I usually use FMU....i drink wayyyy too much water during the day and pee all the time, so I have no other choice.
> I would count it, but maybe do another one later on in the day and tom just in case.Click to expand...
> 
> its only considered fmu but its afternoons since I work nights. But I will test until goes negative so I know whether to get donationmonday or not.Click to expand...
> 
> Its still your first urine of the start of your day....I would think its the best to test with, but the box says no. Lots of people on here test with it anyways. I do.
> I would also keep testing...I like to see how long the surge lasts.
> Good luck!!! I get super excited seeing a +OPK....imagine how exciting a BFP would be?!Click to expand...

oooh I know I also test until negative. Its the only 2 lines I have ever seen. Hopefully I see them in 2 weeks LOL


----------



## Hugsys

Ohhh I caved in this morning and did my first HPT... negative of course. I'm wondering now if I'm out for the month as I've had no implantation dip or triphasic ... hmmm... any ideas lovely ladies? x


----------



## momwannabe81

It kind of look triaphastic. FX still early


----------



## momwannabe81

Ladies I think I ovulated, my temp spiked today and had some twinges this morning before going to bed, also have a migraine trying to start since woke up, which is one of my pms symptoms. Fx although was hoping to not until tomorrow to get 2nd donation. Also my cm turned creamy really quick. The past few cycles I would still have watery cm for 5 days apx. FX this is it.


----------



## Stinas

Hello everyone!! Hope all is well!!!
AF showed her ugly face yesterday as well as this Hurricane Irene. No power for over 24 hours and a half flooded basement...to top it all off AF was a killer and between my DH and I freaking out...I was puking. How wonderful. Thank you lord for John Deere generators...it was a pure lifesaver! It ran like a champ for over 20 hours. 
Good luck for all of you who are still in the baby making race! For all of us who AF caught...on to a new positive cycle!


----------



## skweek35

I will second that thought - on to a new positive cycle!!! 

The past 2 cycles have been a big learning curve that I have totally embrassed. But now that I know when I OV, I will not be temping any more (or at least for now) 
I am planning on seeing my doctor this week with my current chart. I am hoping she either gives me clomid or metformin or sends me for blood tests. Will just have to wait and see what happens on that front. 
Other than that I now know when I ovulate so OH and I will make sure we BD SMEP style again this next month. and see what happens. 

Good luck and FXed for all those in 2WW!!!


----------



## momwannabe81

Fx get my crosshairs today, temp went back down yesterday who knows whats going to happen tho


----------



## twilliamssbt

momwannabe81 said:


> Fx get my crosshairs today, temp went back down yesterday who knows whats going to happen tho

You won't get crosshairs till FF sees 3 temps above coverline. I had the same problem on the cycle I got my BFP, link is in sig, at 2dpo I got a massive drop below coverline which then shot back up the day after, in the end it was 5dpo by the time FF decided that I had ovulated the day after my pos OPK.

fx its a good sign for you :thumbup:


----------



## MaybeBaybe

Is it too late to join this thread? Im New to this site.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hugsys said:


> Ohhh I caved in this morning and did my first HPT... negative of course. I'm wondering now if I'm out for the month as I've had no implantation dip or triphasic ... hmmm... any ideas lovely ladies? x

Your temps look great! Don't be bummed about the bfn, it's still way early :thumbup:



MaybeBaybe said:


> Is it too late to join this thread? Im New to this site.

Not at all, welcome! :hi: 


Well Ladies, wend for a blood test today to check for hCG levels. I think by now it's out of my system but I guess i'll find out soon.:shrug: I shouldn't have waited until today to get the blood test. I'm going to request blood work done when I O again to make sure everything is as it should be. I'm beginning to wonder if something is amiss...


----------



## momwannabe81

twilliamssbt said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Fx get my crosshairs today, temp went back down yesterday who knows whats going to happen tho
> 
> You won't get crosshairs till FF sees 3 temps above coverline. I had the same problem on the cycle I got my BFP, link is in sig, at 2dpo I got a massive drop below coverline which then shot back up the day after, in the end it was 5dpo by the time FF decided that I had ovulated the day after my pos OPK.
> 
> fx its a good sign for you :thumbup:Click to expand...

Got my crosshair and i'm officially in the tww :happydance::happydance:


----------



## twilliamssbt

momwannabe81 said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Fx get my crosshairs today, temp went back down yesterday who knows whats going to happen tho
> 
> You won't get crosshairs till FF sees 3 temps above coverline. I had the same problem on the cycle I got my BFP, link is in sig, at 2dpo I got a massive drop below coverline which then shot back up the day after, in the end it was 5dpo by the time FF decided that I had ovulated the day after my pos OPK.
> 
> fx its a good sign for you :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Got my crosshair and i'm officially in the tww :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

It didn't dip below coverline so you got your 3 temps :thumbup: You had one above coverline pre ovulation, was touch and go as to where FF decided your coverline was this month fx :thumbup:


----------



## momwannabe81

twilliamssbt said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> Fx get my crosshairs today, temp went back down yesterday who knows whats going to happen tho
> 
> You won't get crosshairs till FF sees 3 temps above coverline. I had the same problem on the cycle I got my BFP, link is in sig, at 2dpo I got a massive drop below coverline which then shot back up the day after, in the end it was 5dpo by the time FF decided that I had ovulated the day after my pos OPK.
> 
> fx its a good sign for you :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Got my crosshair and i'm officially in the tww :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> It didn't dip below coverline so you got your 3 temps :thumbup: You had one above coverline pre ovulation, was touch and go as to where FF decided your coverline was this month fx :thumbup:Click to expand...

I kind of figured it would (played with it this am LOL) but last month my coverline was 97.5 so wasn't sure it would pick up or not, but yay lol


----------



## MaybeBaybe

Thanks!
So tried to put my chart link in my signature, but as i said Im new here so i wont lie I have no clue if I did it right!
But if I did would someone take a look for me please!!!


----------



## jeoestreich

I feel like my chart is all over the place. Ugh.


----------



## totrn

I'd love to be added to the list of charts - in a pink or purple please

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/35cf43

Any feedback would be appreciated. I know I ov'd but I waiting for cross hairs to be sure which day. This is the first month my chart hasnt looked like mountains.


----------



## totrn

jeoestreich said:


> I feel like my chart is all over the place. Ugh.

I am not yet an expert at charting though I have been temping since March - mine are too crazy usually to see patterns. I just didnt want to R&R


----------



## MaybeBaybe

jeoestreich said:


> I feel like my chart is all over the place. Ugh.

Hope you dont mind I took a look and it doesnt look to bad, you have a def rise in temps so it looks like you ovulated on CD16 to me. Plus this may be just hopeful thinking but you had a dip today maybe implantation??
Im not a charting expert but Ive been doing it for a while so I think yours looks ok.


----------



## Hugsys

Hi, I was hoping you guys could take a look at my chart. Not having the best cycle as I went in for an operation the other day so not sure how much the GA will affect things.

Anyways did a HPT this morning and it was negative. What do you all think?

Had a negative blood test 1.5 HCG


----------



## Stinas

Hope everyone is doing good. 
I have tons of house stuff going on so I haven't been on lately.


----------



## jelly tots

Same here Stinas, hubster has got his new posting in September so now packing up the house ready to get moved at the end of the month, plus looking and applying for jobs in my new area. Gonna be a bit scary going somewhere new where I dont actaully know anyone, at least the last few camps he has been at we knew one or two couples/singlies. 
With all this going on im losing track of temping so just going to see how it goes and log what i can. The main bonus is that i get to see hubster an awful lot more now his training has nearly finished (last day next tuesday when i go down for the parade and ball), so should get plenty of :sex: in to cover all bases :)

Hugsys - your chart is looking good still

totrn, maybebaby & jeoestreich - fx your temps stay high


----------



## Stinas

Jelly that's exciting being able to see dh more. Your going to be a lot less stresses out now. Don't worry about meeting new people. You will slowly. When I got married I moved about 45 min from where I lived my entire life. Granted my bff did the same move a year before, so she is ten min away, but it's not as scary as you would think. Sometimes I have to admit, it's nice living far. Relaxing and nice to fully have privacy. Enjoy your time alone with dh!! 
Let's get these may/June babies coming!


----------



## jeoestreich

My temp went down again today. Ugh...I am only 8 dpo.


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Hello everyone!! Hope all is well!!!
> AF showed her ugly face yesterday as well as this Hurricane Irene. No power for over 24 hours and a half flooded basement...to top it all off AF was a killer and between my DH and I freaking out...I was puking. How wonderful. Thank you lord for John Deere generators...it was a pure lifesaver! It ran like a champ for over 20 hours.
> Good luck for all of you who are still in the baby making race! For all of us who AF caught...on to a new positive cycle!

So jealous of your generator!! We had no power for 4 days!!! AWFUL!!


----------



## Stinas

jeoestreich said:


> My temp went down again today. Ugh...I am only 8 dpo.

Its still above your coverline and only dropped slightly...dont give up hope...your still doing good!




Lisa92881 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!! Hope all is well!!!
> AF showed her ugly face yesterday as well as this Hurricane Irene. No power for over 24 hours and a half flooded basement...to top it all off AF was a killer and between my DH and I freaking out...I was puking. How wonderful. Thank you lord for John Deere generators...it was a pure lifesaver! It ran like a champ for over 20 hours.
> Good luck for all of you who are still in the baby making race! For all of us who AF caught...on to a new positive cycle!
> 
> So jealous of your generator!! We had no power for 4 days!!! AWFUL!!Click to expand...

I swear if we didnt have it my basement would have been 6ft under water...possibly more...my subpump went off every 22 seconds!!! Just today its at every 2min. Its crazy!
4 days with out power...I dont know what I would have done! I cant believe this storm! Crazy, just crazy. My heart goes out to all the people who lost their homes. How awful! 

Getting AF the day of the storm was just my luck. I swear if I dont get my BFP this month ill freak out! haha Gosh God...just give me a break! :dohh:


----------



## jeoestreich

Well, it went up again today. IDK...what the heck is going on


----------



## Popcorn

Hi all :flower: could I please join? xx


----------



## Stinas

Joe - TTC is frustrating! Just hang in there!

Popcorn - Welcome!


----------



## summer2011

jeoestreich said:


> Well, it went up again today. IDK...what the heck is going on

I've read that it's normal to have estrogen surges during the tww that would give you slight dips in temp. Maybe this is what you're seeing on your chart???


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm finally 7 dpo hope i start having some symptoms or something cause have had nothing so far. Even my temps aren't showing much. Fx and baby dust to all


----------



## Stinas

Sometimes no symptoms is good!


----------



## momwannabe81

I know just wish i knew something was happening or not


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> I know just wish i knew something was happening or not

Dont we all! lol....ahh the joys of TTC!


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL. Could u ladies look at my chart and tell me what u think? It's just weird to me this month.


----------



## Lisa92881

momwannabe81 said:


> LOL. Could u ladies look at my chart and tell me what u think? It's just weird to me this month.

Still looks good!! Temps are remaining high/above coverline. FX for you!! :thumbup:

Who wants to look at my chart and tell me what they think?? :rofl: Kidding. The answer is NOTHING. :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> LOL. Could u ladies look at my chart and tell me what u think? It's just weird to me this month.

Still looking good..but its still early...fx




Lisa92881 said:


> momwannabe81 said:
> 
> 
> LOL. Could u ladies look at my chart and tell me what u think? It's just weird to me this month.
> 
> Still looks good!! Temps are remaining high/above coverline. FX for you!! :thumbup:
> 
> Who wants to look at my chart and tell me what they think?? :rofl: Kidding. The answer is NOTHING. :dohh:Click to expand...

Did you ever see why your cycles are so long?


----------



## Jaybug0115

Please add my chart! Can you use the link in my signature?


----------



## Jaybug0115

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/370399

Will that work and I like blue dark blue! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Yes, my dr. knows about them being long. Went in June and she ordered cd21 bloodwork (everything normal other than I didn't ovulate) and told me to chart for 3 months and come back Sept. 27. I bet she wasn't expecting to see one loooong chart! :haha: Also had a SA done for my hubby, getting the results tomorrow, but clearly the issue (or the main one anyway) is on my end!


----------



## Stinas

Lisa92881 said:


> Stinas - Yes, my dr. knows about them being long. Went in June and she ordered cd21 bloodwork (everything normal other than I didn't ovulate) and told me to chart for 3 months and come back Sept. 27. I bet she wasn't expecting to see one loooong chart! :haha: Also had a SA done for my hubby, getting the results tomorrow, but clearly the issue (or the main one anyway) is on my end!

At least everything is normal...but why dont you ovulate? Sep 27 is DH birthday....I hope the doc gives you good news!


----------



## jeoestreich

My chart is still all over the place. Ugh.


----------



## momwannabe81

My temps although above coverline are staying low. Ugh not sure its looking good.


----------



## twilliamssbt

momwannabe81 said:


> My temps although above coverline are staying low. Ugh not sure its looking good.

Don't give up hope yet, on average implantation is around 7-10 days, and its not until after implantation that your temps will rise to a third level.

I had a look at your chart in celsius and overlayed my pregnancy chart, you have similar patterns and todays dip is looking a potential implantation. Wstch your temps over the next few days and see if they rise and stay up there. Wait at least 2-3 days if they do before doing a HPT.

fx hun


----------



## momwannabe81

Ty I'm still holding onto some hope. U know how the tww can be.


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> My temps although above coverline are staying low. Ugh not sure its looking good.




jeoestreich said:


> My chart is still all over the place. Ugh.

Your both not out until AF shows....plus I think your charts still look good.


----------



## Popcorn

Hi ladies, my temps fell slightly today. Doesn't look like much on the chart, but they are only juts higher than what usually brings on AF...so I'm expecting her day after tomorrow. I'm also 12 dpo and I assume temps would have got higher already by now...

Anyone care to take a look? xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Popcorn said:


> Hi ladies, my temps fell slightly today. Doesn't look like much on the chart, but they are only juts higher than what usually brings on AF...so I'm expecting her day after tomorrow. I'm also 12 dpo and I assume temps would have got higher already by now...
> 
> Anyone care to take a look? xx

Looks good still way above coverline, how long is ur lp usually?


----------



## Popcorn

Thanks hun, my LP is normally 13 days, but last month was 14. Also, I tend to get AF with temps still quite above the coverline and then they drop as AF finishes. xxx


----------



## xlouloux

Hey, I'm new to temping, could you please add my chart? :D
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3738fb
Thanks x


----------



## jeoestreich

My chart is still confusing me. My temperature skyrocketed today. AF is due today but there is no signs of her.


----------



## Lisa92881

jeoestreich said:


> My chart is still confusing me. My temperature skyrocketed today. AF is due today but there is no signs of her.

Looking good chick!! :thumbup:


----------



## jeoestreich

Thanks. I tested today and got a :bfn:. But I did not use my FMU. Going to wait the rest of the week out.


----------



## xlouloux

jeoestreich said:


> Thanks. I tested today and got a :bfn:. But I did not use my FMU. Going to wait the rest of the week out.

Good luck :D


----------



## momwannabe81

jeoestreich said:


> Thanks. I tested today and got a :bfn:. But I did not use my FMU. Going to wait the rest of the week out.

That temp rise looks good, fx for u


----------



## Stinas

jeoestreich said:


> Thanks. I tested today and got a :bfn:. But I did not use my FMU. Going to wait the rest of the week out.

That rise looks good!


----------



## momwannabe81

Got a rise too and bfn. Hope it looks better tomorrow. If I get another high temp it almost look triaphastic. Fx


----------



## Popcorn

momwannabe81 said:


> Got a rise too and bfn. Hope it looks better tomorrow. If I get another high temp it almost look triaphastic. Fx

Your chart looks good hun! xxx

Tested today, BFN no drop in temps but AF due tomorrow, expecting a drop then.


----------



## momwannabe81

FX she stays away


----------



## jelly tots

Hey girls, hope you are all doing well and we gets some bfps soon. On mobile so can't look at any charts yet.
I've had a long weekend away for hubsters graduation from admin branch and came back to a rather unexpected random bleed. No idea what it's for and why now as only cd14 or so. No lumps or anything in it, just clean blood with cm mixed in. Not had any cramps or anything either. Anyone got any ideas what it could be?


----------



## jeoestreich

My temps are still up! So nervous. Going to hold out and test over the weekend.


----------



## SLH

jeoestreich said:


> My temps are still up! So nervous. Going to hold out and test over the weekend.

Your chart is looking very good. I'm keeping my FX'd for you. I really want this to be your month!


----------



## momwannabe81

jelly tots said:


> Hey girls, hope you are all doing well and we gets some bfps soon. On mobile so can't look at any charts yet.
> I've had a long weekend away for hubsters graduation from admin branch and came back to a rather unexpected random bleed. No idea what it's for and why now as only cd14 or so. No lumps or anything in it, just clean blood with cm mixed in. Not had any cramps or anything either. Anyone got any ideas what it could be?

could be ov blood. That's usually a good egg sign.


----------



## Stinas

Mom wannabe your chart looks great. Wait a day or two to test. That dip then rise looks good. 

Joe - temps are still above cover line. Fx
Popcorn fx
Jelly - I am no help but hopefully it's something good. 

As for me started smep yesterday. The beginning is a breeze. Hope this cycle works!


----------



## momwannabe81

Thx I hope my temps stay up. Had a feeling earlier like when af is about to come. Not cramps but dull kind of. I hope u ladies know what I'm talking about. But FX the witch stays away, heck I wouldn't care as long I still get a bfp, don't take the wrong way tho. As I don't care if I bleed for the whole 9 months it would be totally worth it once held that baby.


----------



## jelly tots

does that mean i am about to ov very soon then? if so excellent timing as hubster is home for another week until the 18th :D 

ooo good luck momwannabe, looking very good for you this month chick.
fx joe and popcorn.


----------



## momwannabe81

I had ov blood (tiny tiny bit) a day or 2 before Ov (missed temps so not sure) FF had me Ov 4 days after but i think it was just 2 days, but yes u should Ov soon, very soon. If not already, which means get buzy girl with dh


----------



## momwannabe81

Ok so i'm borderline ocd and this is driving me crazy. I have taken all the times out so they would have solid dots on my chart and it worked, but the one from 10 dpo is a circle and i don't get it y? Do any of u know? I have taken it out put back in discarded everything but still a circle. Is this a sign ugh so frustrating


----------



## jelly tots

i plan to leave work a bit early to take full advantage of him being home lol, sorry if tmi. the things we do eh.

momwannabe leave the chart be!!! you will just have to be patient chick as changing your chart around wont make any difference, i know its hard but try and think about something else until you test in a few days time, all is looking fabulous and we all have our fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## jeoestreich

I am so done trying to figure out my chart. My temps dropped a little today but still above my cover line. I am still super crampy but the witch is no where in sight. I am going to test over the weekend if I still do not get her.


----------



## Stinas

Momwannabe - take out the sleepdeprived and the circle will fill in. 

Jeo- fx
Jelly - maybe it's a sign that dh will be home! Have fun! Fx


----------



## momwannabe81

tytytytytytytytyty


----------



## momwannabe81

got carried away LOL it worked. My temp dropped .04 F but still up, fx i get my BFP tomorrow lol although not due till saturday just being impatient. Fx for everyone


----------



## Stinas

Fx 
We need some more BFP in this thread!!!


----------



## jelly tots

that we do stinas, fx this will be our month.

im a little more hopeful for this cycle with hubster home for another week.
one thing im rather annoyed with though is that i seem to have put on 3.5lb at slimming world at weigh in last night for the last week, now i know for a fact i didnt go over my syns that much so no idea whats going on with that. bit reluctant to cane it down the gym to get rid of it in case it ruins my chances, as running can be quite harsh on the body. did you know that after running at an average speed for a full marathon (26miles) you lose 4 inches due to the impact. a random fact for the day :)


----------



## momwannabe81

Well as much as i'm hoping it's IB I had mild cramps last night and when i came home this am (about an hour ago) i found dried up blood (tiny bit) on my panties mixed with cm, af usually starts like this so I'm pretty sure i'm out. was hoping for a BFP but this am even after seeing the blood i did a test and was BFN. I'm not gutted yet as I'm hoping i'm wrong but as i'm usually right(yeah i'm a know it all LOL) it's not like it will ever happen to me. This is my 6th month trying and i don't understand y it's taking so effing long. (this is my 3rd time ttc), sorry I guess i'm just getting mad instead of sad.


----------



## jelly tots

it could be ib, you can implant up to 12 days afterwards so as long as proper af doesnt show up you are still in with a chance. 
they do say it can take up to a year so bear with it.
ive been trying for 18months now, 12 months properly as first 6 was ntnp. starting to worry that it will never happen to me, but my cycles have steadily improved on length etc, apart from last months super long one (but im putting that down to stress). now im moving house im going to have to wait to get sorted with a doctor in my new town before going further with more tests etc, which will not be fun as will take even longer to be referred etc. 
also the longer this goes on I have started wondering that it may have something to do with me being born so early and all manner of other things.


----------



## momwannabe81

My temp dropped so AF is imminent, guess onto cycle 7 :cry:


----------



## Stinas

Im just confused today. I got a smiley OPK with FMU...but its only CD13....could it be false? I dont know what to do...we just started SMEP the other day. Im lost...I might just keep doing every other day. I dont know.


----------



## momwannabe81

U can get a positive up to 36 hrs before u ov just start the everyday part of the smep now. GL and get bz with oh


----------



## Stinas

I know but I feel like its wayyyy too early to get a +OPK. I usually get them around CD20. My cycles are long, so I usually expect them much later.


----------



## momwannabe81

Maybe they are just getting back on track or they are long bc the first LH surge fails and it happens again later
I would still get bz since he's home


----------



## momwannabe81

I know due to my temp yesterday i should start af soon but nothing yet (grasping at straws i know) anyway this is what FF says about spotting (although it's not spotting more mixed with cm)


2.9% of pregnancy charts show spotting at 14DPO. 15.9% more than for non pregnant charts.


Does this make sense or am i just reading it wrong and more non pregnant charts have spotting?


----------



## jeoestreich

Temp still up. Testing probably tomorrow! Getting kind of nervous.


----------



## Stinas

Momwannabe - I did bd last night. Hopefully he is not tired tonight. I wouldn't listen to what ff says. How do you feel? Do you feel like af is coming? How were your temps today? 
Jeo - still looks good. I'm excited for you! When are your testing?


----------



## momwannabe81

Temp went up but started flow so onto cycle 7 cd 1 today. It was more curiosity this 2 day spotting got me ready for af so I'm ok, for now. Trying to keep my mind bz. If he's to tired just tell him to lay down and u do the work. Or spice it up sure he'll like that :D
FX for u Jeo


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> Temp went up but started flow so onto cycle 7 cd 1 today. It was more curiosity this 2 day spotting got me ready for af so I'm ok, for now. Trying to keep my mind bz. If he's to tired just tell him to lay down and u do the work. Or spice it up sure he'll like that :D
> FX for u Jeo

:hugs: Sorry the witch got you! Hopefully your BFP comes this cycle! fx


----------



## jelly tots

sorry to hear that momwannabe, fx for this cycle chick.x

well been tiring hubby out this weekend, never had so much :sex: before lol, although with him previously working away was a bit impossible. no idea when im going to ov, not had ewxm yet but do have an awful lot of creamy cm at the moment. using preseed just in case anyways. according to ff i should ov the end of this week, which kinda ties in with last cycle, so will just have to wait and see i think and keep dtd til he goes away again on the 18th.


----------



## jeoestreich

I have no clue what is going on with my chart. Ugh.


----------



## Stinas

Jeo - did you test yet?


----------



## Want2bemommy4

Hi guys I am at 7 DPO you can add me to the lists and stalk my chart.GL everyone


----------



## jelly tots

jeoestreich said:


> I have no clue what is going on with my chart. Ugh.

hmmm, it's completely different to your last cycle, your temps are still above the coverline so that is a good thing. have you had anything different regarding to sleeping patterns i.e. waking up in the night, air con on etc?
also how long are your cycles normally? if you are late by a few days i would probably test just to see.


----------



## Stinas

Im so frustrated! I got another smiley OPK this morn!!! WTF!?! I got a smiley on CD13, neg CD14&15, and now at CD16 I got it again! I do feel a bit clammy today....doing SMEP, so tonight is my "on" night...should I do it again tom night? This is super annoying!! Last cycle I got 2 smiley OPK, now here we go again...im nervous...is there something wrong with me? I never got 2 smileys before.


----------



## jeoestreich

jelly tots said:


> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I have no clue what is going on with my chart. Ugh.
> 
> hmmm, it's completely different to your last cycle, your temps are still above the coverline so that is a good thing. have you had anything different regarding to sleeping patterns i.e. waking up in the night, air con on etc?
> also how long are your cycles normally? if you are late by a few days i would probably test just to see.Click to expand...

My cycles are normal 30 to 31 days. Or that have been the last few months since being on Clomid. Normally I am super irregular but the Clomid has put me on track. LOL I have been doing nothing different then I normally am. I tested yesterday and it was negative. IDK...I am going to make an appointment with my fertility specialist and see what the heck is going on.


----------



## momwannabe81

Maybe on cd 14-15 ur urine was to diluted and it picked it back up again cd 16, but since ur doing the smep i wouldn't worry about it as u have all ur bases covered. Just relax and enjoy dtd with dh while he's home LOL, I'm sure he's not minding the exercise lol, don't stress over the opks or it will drive u crazy. Nothing is wrong with u. U ovulate so that what counts, can't have an omelet without an egg right!!! U got the eggs so relax and soon u will be in ur tww.


----------



## momwannabe81

jeoestreich said:


> jelly tots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeoestreich said:
> 
> 
> I have no clue what is going on with my chart. Ugh.
> 
> hmmm, it's completely different to your last cycle, your temps are still above the coverline so that is a good thing. have you had anything different regarding to sleeping patterns i.e. waking up in the night, air con on etc?
> also how long are your cycles normally? if you are late by a few days i would probably test just to see.Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are normal 30 to 31 days. Or that have been the last few months since being on Clomid. Normally I am super irregular but the Clomid has put me on track. LOL I have been doing nothing different then I normally am. I tested yesterday and it was negative. IDK...I am going to make an appointment with my fertility specialist and see what the heck is going on.Click to expand...

Fx ur on of those that only shows on bw


----------



## jeoestreich

I am going in for a blood test on Wednesday to see what is going on.


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> Maybe on cd 14-15 ur urine was to diluted and it picked it back up again cd 16, but since ur doing the smep i wouldn't worry about it as u have all ur bases covered. Just relax and enjoy dtd with dh while he's home LOL, I'm sure he's not minding the exercise lol, don't stress over the opks or it will drive u crazy. Nothing is wrong with u. U ovulate so that what counts, can't have an omelet without an egg right!!! U got the eggs so relax and soon u will be in ur tww.

Nice omelette theory lol :thumbup:
Its just annoying you know?! grrr! I wish this process was a bit easier...its like JUST GIVE ME A BREAK! lol

Jeo - I hope you get some answers with the blood tests! I know how frustrating it could be! Good luck!


----------



## jelly tots

hope you get a good result from the bloods jeo, fx

stinas, just try not to worry about it, as long as you are dtd every other day you should cover all bases no problem.

i have a different problem, with oh back home he is wanting to dtd at least 1 or 2 times a day and im starting to not be able to keep up. never normally been a problem lol. last night we got back from swimming and i just wanted to go to sleep. i know its okay to dtd every other day, but i feel a bit bad as he is wanting to put as much effort into it as possible, although i dont think it is just that, he must be feeling frisky with being back at home for a change. with being close to ov (hopefully) im a bit reluctant to tell him to stop in case he decides not to bother for the rest of the cycle.


----------



## momwannabe81

Don't tell him just complain of headache its a classic just enough to give u a break. FX this is it.


----------



## jelly tots

momwannabe81 said:


> Don't tell him just complain of headache its a classic just enough to give u a break. FX this is it.

lol, never thought of using that one. thanks


----------



## momwannabe81

LOL np, hope it works, especially since been swimming the sun will do that so it be perfect.


----------



## Stinas

Thats funny!!! Headache...good one!


----------



## momwannabe81

Hehe I'm funny today


----------



## jelly tots

well it worked lol, dont think i could of done anything anyway, was very tired and had a bit of an early night.
starting to get crampy feelings now so hopefully ov is about to happen any day. no sign of ewcm or watery cm yet though :/ 

how are you girls all doing today?


----------



## jeoestreich

My temp is still up. Going to the doctor in the morning or actually five hrs in order to get a blood test. Hopefully I will have good news to report on Thursday.


----------



## jelly tots

jeoestreich said:


> My temp is still up. Going to the doctor in the morning or actually five hrs in order to get a blood test. Hopefully I will have good news to report on Thursday.

thats good your temp is still up, fx chick


----------



## Stinas

Good luck Jeo!! 
Jelly - I hope you O soon!! We need more BFP on this thread!
I have been bd like crazy and im getting tired lol DH is doing good with the SMEP this cycle....last cycle I think he got tired early so he was crabby sometimes. This cycle he seems much more into it. "Is it an ON day tonight?" lol Poor guy...I always seem to get a +OPK on the weekends when he is most busy, but he hops on like a champ! God bless his soul lol


----------



## momwannabe81

jelly glad it worked, fx u O soon. 
Joe have u heard anything from Dr yet? how long b4 u get ur results?
Stinas glad Oh is on board, fx the fish and eggs meet LOL.
Me, still waiting to O told donor that will need donations M-W-F should cover as i'm suppose to O sometime after tuesday. Hope this works as we decided if this don't we will look for a different donor, as i know it's not him but the situation he's in is complicated.
fx and baby dust to all


----------



## Stinas

I feel like sticking a map up there for the fish to meet my eggs! lol
MOM - I hope this cycle works out for you! Its hard enough trying to get preg this way, I can only imagine how it is with a donor. fx its your time!


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol Ty. Hope so too. Planning to go to gyno if not happening. I think everything is ok with me but need confirmation I guess. Hope this is our month. I want all of us to get our bfps this cycle. Its not to much to ask is it!?. Anyway back to work for me.


----------



## Stinas

momwannabe81 said:


> Lol Ty. Hope so too. Planning to go to gyno if not happening. I think everything is ok with me but need confirmation I guess. Hope this is our month. I want all of us to get our bfps this cycle. Its not to much to ask is it!?. Anyway back to work for me.

I hope so too!!! 
If not, I am also going to the doctor...just to see whats going on. 

Jeo - Any news?


----------



## jeoestreich

Not pregnant. She also did a progesterone test and that was negative. So I did not even ovulate this month even though my chart look like I did. I am crushed. The Clomid stopped working for me. I am taking a break next month and doing an HSG and the hubby is doing a SA. Hopefully we find something out.


----------



## momwannabe81

I'm sorry :( hope u figure things out.


----------



## Stinas

Jeo - Im sorry it didnt work out this cycle. At least you got some sort of an answer....hopefully you will find out more later. Until then, maybe the break might bring good news...like they all say, when your not paying any attention to details, it happens. I hope so!


----------



## jelly tots

sorry it didnt work this time chick, hope the break does you good and it happens very soon. fx for all the tests etc too


well im about to start my tww according to ff and periodtracker, no idea though as not been charting this month, so will just have to wait and see what happens. after a two night break we started dtd again last night, so that will be two weeks we have been doing it every couple of days for a few days or so, hope it was enough. hubster goes back to work sunday afternoon, so that will be our last chance this cycle until next friday, which could possibly be a bit too late, but will give it a go just in case im thinking.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh the dreaded tww


----------



## jelly tots

exactly how im feeling lol


----------



## momwannabe81

Lol when does it say u should Ov?


----------



## jelly tots

sunday


----------



## momwannabe81

Well seems like u have everything planned just right, You should dtd everyday now as it's ur 3 day window. I have everything crossed for u and hope u get ur BFP. Raise them legs after ur done, and uhm well enjoy yourself afterwards too to make sure u suck them up. Oh and idk if u know but they say doggie style helps get the sperm right onto the cervix and could increase ur chances, just a thought LOL.


----------



## jelly tots

lol, hubster will be very pleased at that information im sure.
oh yes didnt realise the whole 3 day window thing so will make sure take advantage of that.
looks like hopefully things are all working out, move into my new house on thursday and just found out today i have an interview next friday for a job ive been after :) hopefully the whole, new house, new job = new baby thing works out


----------



## Stinas

I wish the best for you jelly!!! It's your new start! 
The tww is dreaded. No matter what you do it just sucks. Lol good luck!


----------



## momwannabe81

That be perfect. Hope u get the job and all of it. Fx that the tww don't drag to much, i will be entering it next week so fx for all of us.


----------



## Hotpink

The tww blah i hate it...


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - how are you doing?


----------



## Stinas

Temp shot up today. Looks like I finally O! 
Massive migraine the last few days. Driving me insane! Once I shake it off it just comes back.


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh i get those too, nothing helps much but what helps get rid of the pain that works for me is a long shower with water hitting me on neck and head. I get them all the time on my period so i know it's a hormonal migraine which since u just O it might be why u have it.


----------



## jelly tots

how you doing hotpink??

well thats hubster gone until i see him on thursday, some last minute :sex: before he headed out of the door too lol. im at start of tww as per ff but you never know.
if we dont manage to get that bfp this cycle im going to give it a rest for 6 months and focus on training for the london marathon instead. if it happens in the meantime then thats just fab, after watching the great north run this morning i feel a bit gutted i wasnt able to take part today, had to defer my place until next years due to lack of training with being ill last month. my sis in law did it though and got her pb of 1 hour 50mins, which is amazing. im a bit annoyed missing out when put so much into my training since christmas and my 10k road race in april just gone but i'll get back up there no probs im sure.

that's great you have/about to ov stinas, fx for you this cycle.


----------



## cdj1

Hi Hotpink, can you add my chart please!


----------



## Stinas

I hope this is our month! Im getting tired of dtd lol I never in a million years thought I of all people would say it, but I am. lol.
Temp went up today, so hopefully it will again tom and next for me to get crosshairs.


----------



## momwannabe81

FX for u. I was planning not to take anything this month but have a head cold so the only thing that can't harm and work is Robitussin. 2 for 1 lol


----------



## jelly tots

I know how you feel stinas, i was getting a bit fed up this last week with it all, it kind of goes beyond the being fun part to being a chore.

hope your cold goes away momwannabe

this tww should be a lot easier for me, with the move etc ive not got any ic's or any other tests in at all. i plan to just get some superdrug or tesco cheapies the day af is due and test then if no sign of anything. if hubster sees any sign of one before then he will tell me off so will have to be good. if the temptation isnt there i wont give in to it. well hopefully lol


----------



## Stinas

How is everyone? Any news?

This process is frustrating! I still have no crosshairs...nothing going on in my chart...blah blah blah BORING! lol


----------



## jelly tots

have you still been dtd to cover all eventualities?
looked at your chart but not experienced enough to know what it all means, but you always seem to ov around day 20 so that would fit in with your other symptoms.

well im supposed to be 4dpo today.
seem to be having twinges every now and again to the right hand side low down, and a feeling really low down like the strange feelings/cramps/pressure i get whilst af is here.
every time i go to the loo i expect af to be there as it feels so much like it. is it possible i ov'd early and could be further along in my cycle than i think i am?? not something ive had before til about 11dpo and af around the corner.
i have no other symptoms, but then again ive not really been looking out for any as been mega busy with sorting out the house ready for moving tomorrow, the exams ive had the last two mornings and getting ready for my interview on friday.


----------



## momwannabe81

Not much going on on my end been sick last 2 days but today doing a bit better, no fever at leas just stuffy and caugh. I'm still getting negative opks so thats good as haven't got no donation yet, hoping to get it today.


----------



## momwannabe81

and i did :happydance::happydance: he said it was a good one too and he hasn't dtd in 4 days so had alot saved up :happydance::happydance:


----------



## jelly tots

thats great momwannabe :)


----------



## Stinas

I dk whats going on with my chart! I got a pretty big temp drop and ff still has not confirmed O. WTF! 
I have been dtd every other day...we skipped a day, but life kicks in sometimes. I might dtd again tonight because of the temp drop. I am still opking, but been getting negatives since my last positive.


----------



## momwannabe81

have u tried putting another temp higher for tomorrow and see if it gives u crosshair? I think it's thrown off as ur temp dropped a little but still above the pre O temps so maybe it's just taking ff a little longer to figure ur O day.


----------



## Stinas

I dk...I think I might just go with the flow for now....might bd again tonight if dh is not too tired. By the looks of things he is exhausted...hopefully he will be nice and dtd with me lol


----------



## jeoestreich

Ugh...I do not know if I am going to chart next month. Probably will. I am going to try soy since I am having a HSG and they do not want to give me Clomid. Right now I am taking provera (I think that is how it is spelled.) I only have four pills left; how long after I finish taking them does AF usually show? I just want to move on to the next cycle.


----------



## Stinas

Sorry jeo. I don't know much about any of those pills. 
I know what's it's like to just want to start over again. Stressful ttc.


----------



## momwannabe81

So my temps aren't feverish anymore I'm back to pre o temp and got smiley opk this morning. Got donation today and yesterday. If smiley again tomorrow might get another one. What u think. I had ewcm this morning and it waaaas stretchy nice cm lol ik tmi. But I'm exited as I think had great timing and on here saw several that got bfp and were sick during ov. So more positivity in that too.


----------



## jeoestreich

Good luck! I am still waiting for AF. I really just want this cycle to be over.


----------



## momwannabe81

Have u tested recently ?


----------



## jeoestreich

I went to the doctor last week. They did a blood test and did a progesterone test. Not only I was not pregnant, I did not even ovulate. The clomid stopped working. So I am taking provera and having a HSG done this month. I am thinking about trying soy because the doctor will not give me anymore clomid until I get my HSG done.


----------



## momwannabe81

and that was my :dohh: moment, i knew that and sorry. I should have not asked without going back and see notes. Just have a hard time keeping track of everyone, but what if the Dr was wrong, not to give u any ideas but have u even thought to do a test anyways? I'm a poasa sorry LOL. Hope ur cycle starts again so u can move on, have u setup a date for hsg yet?


----------



## momwannabe81

Oh did have a question about OPK had positive yesterday and negative today does that mean i Ov already or am i still possibly ovulating and should get another donation today?


----------



## Stinas

Mom - you can ovulate anywhere from 12-36 hours after a +opk. So yes, get another donation. Good luck!

I don't know what in the world my chart and temps are doing. It's driving me insane!!


----------



## momwannabe81

I think i O yesterday, my temp spiked and all day yesterday had dull uterus, so i'm pretty sure i did, so that makes me 1 dpo. How is everyone else?


----------



## momwannabe81

Stinas said:


> Mom - you can ovulate anywhere from 12-36 hours after a +opk. So yes, get another donation. Good luck!
> 
> I don't know what in the world my chart and temps are doing. It's driving me insane!!

the temps are pre O so hopefully u might O soon.


----------



## Stinas

I have no idea...its driving me insane!


----------



## duckytwins

i would love some feed back on my chart, if it's not too much trouble. i orginally thought i od on cd 16, but then after a few more temps, ff changed my date to cd 18. i have no idea if i should leave it, or change it back. any help please? 

here's my chart (and i'd love to be in orange, if that's okay?)

My Ovulation Chart

url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/373dc1


----------



## lauraemily17

duckytwins said:


> i would love some feed back on my chart, if it's not too much trouble. i orginally thought i od on cd 16, but then after a few more temps, ff changed my date to cd 18. i have no idea if i should leave it, or change it back. any help please?
> 
> here's my chart (and i'd love to be in orange, if that's okay?)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/373dc1

Hi Duckytwins,

I would stick with CD16. FF has changed my O date for the last 2 cycles but the original one was right. I've played around with mine chart to get it back to the first date this month.


----------



## lauraemily17

I would love also love an opinion on my chart if anyone has any ideas.

Looking at temps AF should be here now, but nothing and I'm not due until Tuesday?!?!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32d38f


----------



## duckytwins

lauraemily17 said:


> I would love also love an opinion on my chart if anyone has any ideas.
> 
> Looking at temps AF should be here now, but nothing and I'm not due until Tuesday?!?!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/32d38f


thank you! i think i will change it back! 

that is one heck of a dip. were there circumstances that made that temp not accurate? are you having any symptoms? 
:hugs: and :dust:


----------



## lauraemily17

I got less sleep than usual before taking my temp but that usually makes it higher. I also woke up with my arms out of the duvet which has made my temp lower earlier in my cycle but nowhere near this low. I expected it to go back to arounf 36.5ish.

Symptom wise, not a lot. Boobs are still the usual soreness for the 2ww, usually it stops the day AF arrives. No symptoms af AF other than one or two niggles around my back, I usually get more severe AF cramps a few days before AF is due so maybe the lack of them is a sign. I've been needing the loo more today, everything I drink goes straight through me, I got this symptom for both of my previous pregnancies but not until BFP, weirdly I also get it during AF!!

To be honest it would be a miracle if I caught this month. We're not supposed to be trying until we see a specialist however there was an oopsy 3 days before O but it was very unbaby making friendly and we've always had to 'try' really hard to get pregnant.

I think my bodies probably just playing tricks on me and I'll wake up to AF tomorrow and feel silly for reading too much into my chart today!! I do have a feeling though, a nervous feeling of disbelief that I had the first time I was pregnant which I can't shake. It's probably just wishful thinking! :shrug:


----------



## duckytwins

Aww!!! i know how you feel. we had two mcs before we got pg with the boys. it's so hard to not scrutinize when you are so nervous about it! i'll keep my crossables crossed for you anyway, for answers, time to heal, whatever you need!


----------



## lauraemily17

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Ducky - I would stick with cd16...and your chart is looking good so far!

Laura - It does look like AF is on her horrid way....hopefully your temp spikes tom and you get a BFP! 

Lots of babydust to you both!!!

My temps are pretty low...im wondering if I even O. I got EWCM today...tons actually...I am still DTD every other day, so hopefully I catch my egg whenever it decides to come. 
I am also wondering if I should get another BBT thermometer? I got same reading 3 days in a row.


----------



## duckytwins

Stinas said:


> Ducky - I would stick with cd16...and your chart is looking good so far!
> 
> Laura - It does look like AF is on her horrid way....hopefully your temp spikes tom and you get a BFP!
> 
> Lots of babydust to you both!!!
> 
> My temps are pretty low...im wondering if I even O. I got EWCM today...tons actually...I am still DTD every other day, so hopefully I catch my egg whenever it decides to come.
> I am also wondering if I should get another BBT thermometer? I got same reading 3 days in a row.

sounds like maybe you are getting ready to o? i feel the same way about my thermometer when i get the same readings twice or more. crossables crossed! :hugs: and :dust:!


----------



## Stinas

I hope I O soon! I have been o a week or so after my +opk lately and I don't know why. 
Very frustrating.


----------



## duckytwins

Stinas said:


> I hope I O soon! I have been o a week or so after my +opk lately and I don't know why.
> Very frustrating.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lauraemily17

Another low temp & still no AF. ???????!!!!! I can't be pregnant with these temps but AF always shows on the first day they drop, always!! Stupid body, I'm desperate to start my new cycle where we start TTC again properly :(


----------



## jelly tots

hey guys!
wow loads of posts to catch up on, hope everything is going well for everyone. im quite pants at chart reading as only done it for two cycles before giving it a break this cycle.
well obviously did me some good as got my long awaited :bfp: tonight :D :D 

lauraemily, hope either af comes very soon for you or your temps go back up. so much can affect them like sleeping with your mouth open ive found. hope it works out for the good.

stinas - hope you ov very very soon, get that bding in to make sure you dont miss it chick!

xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Congratulations h&h 9months :D


----------



## twilliamssbt

jelly tots said:


> hey guys!
> wow loads of posts to catch up on, hope everything is going well for everyone. im quite pants at chart reading as only done it for two cycles before giving it a break this cycle.
> well obviously did me some good as got my long awaited :bfp: tonight :D :D
> 
> lauraemily, hope either af comes very soon for you or your temps go back up. so much can affect them like sleeping with your mouth open ive found. hope it works out for the good.
> 
> stinas - hope you ov very very soon, get that bding in to make sure you dont miss it chick!
> 
> xx

Congratulations hun :happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Congrats jellytots!!! :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Oh Jelly!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!

Tallmom - Hiii!!! How are you?!

I have had the same temps for the past few days....do you think my battery is getting low? Should I buy a new one?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Oh Jelly!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!
> 
> Tallmom - Hiii!!! How are you?!
> 
> I have had the same temps for the past few days....do you think my battery is getting low? Should I buy a new one?

Hi Stinas :hi: I'm doing ok, still waiting to O, you and I are actually only a few days apart!
Sometimes my temps have this steady streak before I O, maybe your body is gearing up again? Hope O comes soon for the both of us! :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jelly!!!!! How exciting!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!
> 
> Tallmom - Hiii!!! How are you?!
> 
> I have had the same temps for the past few days....do you think my battery is getting low? Should I buy a new one?
> 
> Hi Stinas :hi: I'm doing ok, still waiting to O, you and I are actually only a few days apart!
> Sometimes my temps have this steady streak before I O, maybe your body is gearing up again? Hope O comes soon for the both of us! :hugs:Click to expand...

I usually get some sort of spike by now. I checked my temp earlier just out of curiosity and it was lower than this morn. I am wondering if I should order a different thermometer. 

Yeah we are just a few days apart....hopefully so will our BFP this month!!!


----------



## LittleBird

Congrats, jelly tots!


----------



## jelly tots

thankyou everyone, still cant believe it this morning lol, had to do another two strips to make sure it wasnt a dream.

oooo good luck stinas and tallmom, im very sure you will ov very soon.
my thermometer used to give the same temp a few days running every now and again, but i think it was cos i either slept with my mouth open or kicked the duvet off or something. how long have you had it for?


----------



## duckytwins

:happydance:congrats jelly!!! h&h 9 months to you! 

check out this HUGE temp rise i had this morning!!! think it's a good sign??

my chart


----------



## twilliamssbt

duckytwins said:


> :happydance:congrats jelly!!! h&h 9 months to you!
> 
> check out this HUGE temp rise i had this morning!!! think it's a good sign??
> 
> my chart

It certainly does.

Go to my chart, link in sig and overlay yours pinning ovulation and coverline, looks even better then :thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

twilliamssbt said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:congrats jelly!!! h&h 9 months to you!
> 
> check out this HUGE temp rise i had this morning!!! think it's a good sign??
> 
> my chart
> 
> It certainly does.
> 
> Go to my chart, link in sig and overlay yours pinning ovulation and coverline, looks even better then :thumbup:Click to expand...

wow! post o temps are very similar!!! a little nervous about being pretty asymptomatic though. 

congrats on your bfp! i guess i can only hope!


----------



## jelly tots

fx duckytwins!! if your chart is very similar to twilliams there is a lot of hope. all my crossables are crossed for you chick x


----------



## twilliamssbt

duckytwins said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> :happydance:congrats jelly!!! h&h 9 months to you!
> 
> check out this HUGE temp rise i had this morning!!! think it's a good sign??
> 
> my chart
> 
> It certainly does.
> 
> Go to my chart, link in sig and overlay yours pinning ovulation and coverline, looks even better then :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> wow! post o temps are very similar!!! a little nervous about being pretty asymptomatic though.
> 
> congrats on your bfp! i guess i can only hope!Click to expand...



Thank you, as for symptoms, I got my BFP at 10dpo, didn't start to get any at all till about 14dpo, and that was just a mild cramping which I reckon was the bedding in period. Soon after that slight nausea, and a constant urge to pee. Don't worry about no symptoms :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Ducky that spike looks good!! Fx
My temp went up a bit today. Nothing crazy but better than staying the same for the fourth day in a row.


----------



## duckytwins

oooh, crossables crossed for you, stinas!!!

and thank you!


----------



## Hotpink

Trying To Conieve

Charts

Ahicks's Chart
Aliciatm's Chart
AllMacsNow
Angeladdie1's Chart
Anna_marie's Chart
Armywife88's Chart
Babtmumma6's Chart
Babee_Bugs's Chart
BettyBooster's Chart
BridieChild's Chart
Cco's Chart
:bfp:Dreambaby's Chart:bfp:
EmmaRhiannon's Chart
Grumblebea's Chart
Hispirits's Chart
Hotpink's Chart
:bfp:Honey08's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Jelly tots's Chart:bfp:
Jeoestreich's Chart
Kimre's Chart
Katie Blue's Chart
Leilahs_mommy's Chart
Lisa92881's Chart
LittleBird's Chart
:bfp:Lotsakellz's Chart:bfp:
Mammag's Chart
Maidenet's Chart
:bfp:MiissMuffet's Chart:bfp:
MYPRINCEssB's Chart
Rustyknutts's Chart
S_Dowd's Chart
Snip's Chart
Steena13's Chart
Stefie's Chart
Scooterkat's Chart
Stinas's Chart
Tallmom2b's Chart
Taylorxx's Chart
Tannilisa's Chart
Tina.wt.wang's Chart
Tonibzac's Chart
Tabathavm's Chart
Tupi's Chart
:bfp:Twilliamssbt's Chart:bfp:
Wannababycoop's Chart
Wishing89's Chart




If i need to add anyone please let me know or if i missed your update


----------



## twilliamssbt

Hotpink Maidenet got a BFP about the same time as me :thumbup:


----------



## littlbabywish

Could you add mine please? It's in my sig. Thank you


----------



## littlesteph

Could you add me please

i think i've done the link right.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/30c5ad


----------



## helen0381

Hi guys,

Can you add mine please.

Its on my signature. (Also let me know what anyone thinks)

thanks!

xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi hotpink:flower: how have you been?

Stinas- I hope we O soon. For me it's looking like this cycle is going to be another 70 day:(

Jellytots, I wish you a h&h 9 mo! :hugs:

Duckytwins, your chart looks awesome!!


----------



## duckytwins

thanks tallmom! i had this nice temp rise yesterday, then it went back down this morning... sigh... what are you doing, body?? 

i hope you O soon, sweetie! crossables crossed, :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## twilliamssbt

duckytwins said:


> thanks tallmom! i had this nice temp rise yesterday, then it went back down this morning... sigh... what are you doing, body??
> 
> i hope you O soon, sweetie! crossables crossed, :hugs: and :dust:

i just took a look but converted it to celcius, you are still at 37 degrees, way way above your coverline. Mine dipped here and there, would not worry about that, various factors affect your BBT slightly. Your still up there in what would be triphasic if you stay within those temps chuck.

When were you planning on testing for the first time ??


EDIT, PS, I also notice that the circle is white, was the time different to usual, as this can affect temp too.


----------



## messymommy

Can you add mine also? It's in my signature too. Thanks!


----------



## Stinas

My chart is a mess this cycle. Early +opk and no temp spike. WTF. Imm all over the place. I'm usually some sort of dpo by now. 
I'm really starting to think my thermometer is dying. That's way too many 97.00 temps in a row.


----------



## Stinas

Grrr stupid temps! They have never stayed this low before. I don't understand!


----------



## duckytwins

twilliamssbt said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> thanks tallmom! i had this nice temp rise yesterday, then it went back down this morning... sigh... what are you doing, body??
> 
> i hope you O soon, sweetie! crossables crossed, :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> i just took a look but converted it to celcius, you are still at 37 degrees, way way above your coverline. Mine dipped here and there, would not worry about that, various factors affect your BBT slightly. Your still up there in what would be triphasic if you stay within those temps chuck.
> 
> When were you planning on testing for the first time ??
> 
> 
> EDIT, PS, I also notice that the circle is white, was the time different to usual, as this can affect temp too.Click to expand...

i had to take my temp yesterday like a half hour earlier than i normally do, so that could be why it's a white circle. i probably won't be testing until sometime next week if af doesn't come. thanks again for looking!


----------



## momwannabe81

Can anyone look at my chart? I had to override to show O. I was running a fever before O so it automatically discard those temps but now for some reason it won't give me crosshairs and I'm 6dpo. Just confusing. Always been regular so I know I did Ov on cd 14.


----------



## momwannabe81

Bump


----------



## duckytwins

momwannabe81 said:


> Can anyone look at my chart? I had to override to show O. I was running a fever before O so it automatically discard those temps but now for some reason it won't give me crosshairs and I'm 6dpo. Just confusing. Always been regular so I know I did Ov on cd 14.

it looks to me like you might have Oed on cd 13 because of the ewcm. are you temping with a bbt or a regular thermometer? sorry the fever mucked up your temps. i hope you are feeling better now. crossables crossed!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Duckytwins, how r u? I wanted to stalk your chart but couldn't find it in your siggy? 

Stinas, I'm getting sick of waiting so long! I think your chart looks like your body is still trying to O, when temps get low and steady I feel like that means something is trying to happen. Hang in there sweetie :hugs:

Momwannabe, chart looks awesome so far fx!


----------



## momwannabe81

it's regular as i didnt read it right when got it online lol, but yes i think its either 13 or 14 but its the post O temps that are driving me crazy bc FF wont give me ch


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Duckytwins, how r u? I wanted to stalk your chart but couldn't find it in your siggy?
> 
> Stinas, I'm getting sick of waiting so long! I think your chart looks like your body is still trying to O, when temps get low and steady I feel like that means something is trying to happen. Hang in there sweetie :hugs:
> 
> Momwannabe, chart looks awesome so far fx!

I think my thermometer is dying...I bought another one, but it only shows one number after decimal...but I took temps with both this afternoon(just to see) and they were very off...new one said 98.0 and old said 97.65...thats a pretty big difference considering I had them in my mouth the same time lol 
Going to buy a new battery now and will be temping with both for now. Lets see. I hope I did O but if I didnt I guess I dtd enough. DH is getting tired of every other day, so we skipped last night.. I was pretty mad, but I guess I understand how he feels. 

I hope you O soon too!! It seriously frustrating! I see all these people with these oops babies and I feel like going If you only knew how how it is for me you might smile at your baby a bit more!!!

Momwannabe - looks like cd13 is your O day. Looking good so far! fx


----------



## momwannabe81

Well i took the fever part out on a pre O temp and it gave me CH for cd 14 as O day, finally lol. but my temps aren't the same as usual and kind of thinking i might be out even tho it's early.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Can you please add me? :) My chart is in my siggy.


----------



## pookers

Take a look at my chart (and vote on it if you want). I'm going crazy with what I thought was a good month and a bunch of BFNs. :(
Fertilityfriend wants to revise my O day to CD 35, but I changed it back. Any thoughts on that?


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Stinas

pookers said:


> Take a look at my chart (and vote on it if you want). I'm going crazy with what I thought was a good month and a bunch of BFNs. :(
> Fertilityfriend wants to revise my O day to CD 35, but I changed it back. Any thoughts on that?
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I think your chart look good. I say wait a few more days to test. That dip looks
Good.


----------



## duckytwins

Tallmom2b said:


> Duckytwins, how r u? I wanted to stalk your chart but couldn't find it in your siggy?

i got my :bfp:!!!! :shock::happydance:


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Could you add my chart? In green perhaps, the link is: My Ovulation Chart


----------



## twilliamssbt

duckytwins said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Duckytwins, how r u? I wanted to stalk your chart but couldn't find it in your siggy?
> 
> i got my :bfp:!!!! :shock::happydance:Click to expand...

Congratulations, I knew you would as soon as I saw your chart and overlaid mine.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

duckytwins said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Duckytwins, how r u? I wanted to stalk your chart but couldn't find it in your siggy?
> 
> i got my :bfp:!!!! :shock::happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats!!!! I thought your chart looked like a bfp! That's why I wanted to stalk it :haha: h&h 9 mo. to you :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Thank you sooooo much!!! After everything we've been through this year I am so excited!!!


----------



## jelly tots

massive congtratulations duckytwins!!
come join us on the june bugs 2012 thread :D x


----------



## Stinas

Congrats!!! Yay!!!! Happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## Stinas

I got some brown cm last night and today. Hoping its a good sign even though my chart looks like crap. No sore boobs which usually happens by now when it's time for af. I guess I'm just wishful thinking here....plus my previous charts always looked great and no bfp so maybe the crappy chart might turn into a bfp. You never know. Lol


----------



## jeoestreich

Congrats!


----------



## momwannabe81

Anyone know what is going on with my tww temps? Idk what to make of it. My thermometer is only 5 months old.


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> I got some brown cm last night and today. Hoping its a good sign even though my chart looks like crap. No sore boobs which usually happens by now when it's time for af. I guess I'm just wishful thinking here....plus my previous charts always looked great and no bfp so maybe the crappy chart might turn into a bfp. You never know. Lol

if its all different to normal thats a good sign, fx for you chick x


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> I got some brown cm last night and today. Hoping its a good sign even though my chart looks like crap. No sore boobs which usually happens by now when it's time for af. I guess I'm just wishful thinking here....plus my previous charts always looked great and no bfp so maybe the crappy chart might turn into a bfp. You never know. Lol
> 
> if its all different to normal thats a good sign, fx for you chick xClick to expand...

I hope so but I doubt it. Temps look like af is on her way. Looks like I never o this month. :-( first time for everything. 
I'm going to make an apt with the doc today hopefully if I get enough courage to do it


----------



## Stinas

Any news anyone?
I had spotting the other day, but its gone. Wonder what that means? Temps look like af should be here by now, but who knows.


----------



## duckytwins

stinas, forgive me if i missed it, but are you late? have you tested yet? i had a pretty weird lookng chart this month too. crossables crossed for you!


----------



## jelly tots

i was about to say the same think duckytwins.
fx stinas this is your month!! x


----------



## Hotpink

Im a 1wk and 1dy late and still hasnt tested yet


----------



## Stinas

My cycles are weird so I could be late but then again I might not be. I go from 33-44ish day cycles. 
I haven't tested yet, maybe in the am I will. 
I hope its my month. I'm all sexed out!! Haha 

It's been a weird chart cycle...even when comparing it to the last two cycles. Hopefully it's a good sign. 
Thanks for giving me some hope!!


----------



## Stinas

Fx hotpink!!!


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crossed!

:test: girls, :test:


----------



## Stinas

BFN for me. No shock. Sometimes I feel like it's never going to happen.


----------



## Beauty2

Hello ladies! 

I hope you are all doing well. Can someone take a peek at my chart? I know it's only half way done and I probably haven't Ov'ed yet but I want to know if my tempature range look normal? They seem very close together. What do you think?

Thanks for your help, ladies! :thumbup: Good luck this cycle!! :dust:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Beauty2 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. Can someone take a peek at my chart? I know it's only half way done and I probably haven't Ov'ed yet but I want to know if my tempature range look normal? They seem very close together. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks for your help, ladies! :thumbup: Good luck this cycle!! :dust:

I just had a quick look, the pattern itself looks ok and as you say, ovulation looks as if it will come soon.

I have to convert to celcius for temps to make sense, but what I did notice is that your pre ovulation temps look quite high, I only had some of those temps in my triphasic chart from being pregnant. Have you been ill at all??


----------



## Beauty2

Thanks for taking a look, Twilliamssbt! I haven't been sick so I don't know why my temps are so high :shrug: I thought they were normal. Although, I do wake up often and toss and turn at night. Could that cause high temps? :shrug: I guess we'll see what happens. I think I'm having Ov pains today (maybe) so hopefully my temps will take a major dive. 

By the way, congratulations on your bfp! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!


----------



## twilliamssbt

Beauty2 said:


> Thanks for taking a look, Twilliamssbt! I haven't been sick so I don't know why my temps are so high :shrug: I thought they were normal. Although, I do wake up often and toss and turn at night. Could that cause high temps? :shrug: I guess we'll see what happens. I think I'm having Ov pains today (maybe) so hopefully my temps will take a major dive.
> 
> By the way, congratulations on your bfp! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!

ahh, are you getting 3 hrs sleep and taking temps at regular time as soon as you wake, this could affect your temps and make them a bit higher.

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## littlesteph

I tested this morning and got a BFN. :( calling the doctors monday as i should have had an AF or postive test by now, :(


----------



## Beauty2

twilliamssbt said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for taking a look, Twilliamssbt! I haven't been sick so I don't know why my temps are so high :shrug: I thought they were normal. Although, I do wake up often and toss and turn at night. Could that cause high temps? :shrug: I guess we'll see what happens. I think I'm having Ov pains today (maybe) so hopefully my temps will take a major dive.
> 
> By the way, congratulations on your bfp! H&H 9 months to you and baby!!!
> 
> ahh, are you getting 3 hrs sleep and taking temps at regular time as soon as you wake, this could affect your temps and make them a bit higher.
> 
> Thank you :thumbup:Click to expand...

I try to get 3hours straight but sometimes I wake up an hour or right before I'm supposed to test. I was tossing and turning last night as well and woke up numerous times yet my temp went back down this morning. I'm not sure what it all means :shrug: as soon as my alarm clock says 5am I take my temp. I try not to move that much. Hopefully it all will mean something soon. 
Thanks again! Hope you're doing well!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> BFN for me. No shock. Sometimes I feel like it's never going to happen.

Hey Stinas, I think that there is a good chance that you might have O'd, if your temps keep going up I'd say you did :thumbup: Seems like your body was gearing up for multiple days in a row :shrug: maybe. But last cycle your temp dipped down that low for O too.

FX for you!


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - went back down once I again today. I just want this cycle to be over already. I'm done with it. 
How are you doing?

This is the lowest my temp has ever gone actually....possible O today?? hmm...hopefully dh is in the mood tonight....im going to have to take out the sexy stuff tonight lol


----------



## Tallmom2b

It really looks like O will be any day now! Glad you bd! Keep it up your temps look promising for O. Fx for you!!

I had some eggwhite cm yesterday, so hope O is just around the corner for me too! My temp hasn't dropped yet though...


----------



## LittleBird

Hey ladies, I hope everyone's doing well.

I'm busy driving myself crazy this morning. I tested yesterday at 7DPIUI, 9DPT because I wanted to see if the trigger was out of my system. For today's test, I think I see a line. My temps have been on the higher end, based on the past several months of temping. And I haven't had a huge dip -- my temps usually go down to the coverline one or more times during the LP. Anyone want to check out my temps and/or the test?

Here's the link to the test:

https://canyouseealine.com/view_home_pregnancy_test.php?testID=14682

Thanks!


----------



## Tallmom2b

:hi: littlebird! I do see a very faint line on the bottom test!!! And your temps do look really good! Fx for you! Test again in a couple days cuz hcg hormone doubles every 48 hours:) I'll be chart stalking you!


----------



## Stinas

I bd again last night. Temp was the lowest ever so I figured maybe it's O day. Today temp went up. Hopefully it stays up!! 
I hope it's our month tallmom! Fx


----------



## Stinas

Littlebird - I see a tiny faint line on the second test...and I'm looking from my iPhone!! 
Fx!!


----------



## Stinas

How is everyone?? 

Little bird - any news???

I think I finally O! Hopefully Tom my temp keeps going up!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Fx those temps keep going up Stinas! 

Littlebird your chart looks awesome!!!! Have you POAS again?


----------



## LittleBird

Aw, ladies. I'm touched that you checked in with me again. I love you guys!

Ok, so I did POAS again today. Actually, a couple of times today. And the lines are getting darker. I put the links in my journal to the tests, but I'm really starting to believe this is happening. Man, I hope this is it! I'll test again in the morning, but this is not like the evaps I've had over the past few months. With those, I would think I saw something on one test but the next would be a definite BFN. This time, there's a line every time and it's starting to get a tiny bit darker. I just want it blazing dark before I accept it! :)

Stinas, I really hope you did ovulate! It's amazing how much we can tell about our cycle by the temps. I hope your temps go up and stay up!


----------



## Stinas

Oh littlebird!!!! Im super excited for you!!!!!!!!!!! A line is a line!!!!! yay!!! 
Keep us posted!!!


----------



## Naneth.Estel

Sounds very good LittleBird!

My temp keeps going up and up. I know I'm going to be an emotional wreck if it drops. I'm getting hotter and hotter, I'm going to combust if I keep going like this.

I did do a test this morning even though it was too early and then convinced myself that I had seen something, though I'm fairly certain I was just seeing what I wanted to see. Fingers crossed everyone. :)


----------



## LittleBird

Thanks, Naneth.Estel! Your temps are looking good!


----------



## Stinas

Naneth.Estel - Your temps are looking great!!!


----------



## Stinas

Any news anyone?


----------



## LittleBird

Yay, Stinas! Looks like you ovulated!


----------



## rosabelle

Hi Ladies, 

Would someone mind having a look at my chart for me please :)

My temps are just looking consistently higher then this time for the last 3 months?? 

It may still drop but im driving myself crazy comparing them!

thanks :flower:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Stinas

LittleBird said:


> Yay, Stinas! Looks like you ovulated!

I hope so!! 
How are you feeling?!




rosabelle said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would someone mind having a look at my chart for me please :)
> 
> My temps are just looking consistently higher then this time for the last 3 months??
> 
> It may still drop but im driving myself crazy comparing them!
> 
> thanks :flower:
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

It looks good to me!!!
Dont bother with comparing much...every month is different.


----------



## rosabelle

Stinas said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> Yay, Stinas! Looks like you ovulated!
> 
> I hope so!!
> How are you feeling?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would someone mind having a look at my chart for me please :)
> 
> My temps are just looking consistently higher then this time for the last 3 months??
> 
> It may still drop but im driving myself crazy comparing them!
> 
> thanks :flower:
> 
> My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> It looks good to me!!!
> Dont bother with comparing much...every month is different.Click to expand...

Thanks Stinas :)
i guess its normally prety similar...but will jsut have to be patient! hehe


----------



## LittleBird

Stinas, I'm good, feeling some nausea. I have my first blood test this morning so I'm nervous. The past year, this has been the nerve-wracking part where I learn that bad news is coming. I hope this time is different!

Rosabelle, your temps are looking higher than last cycle, but it is hard to compare this early. I hope this is it for you!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Littlebird, good luck with the blood test today! Your temps look really good, and I'm sure the progesterone is helping. :hugs: let us know how it goes:)

Stinas, your temps are looking good so far!! Different and better than last cycles:thumbup:

Well, I think I O'd!! I guess i missed my surge with the OPKs. I'm going to try not to get my hopes up until I get a couple more days of high temps. Rise baby rise!! :happydance:


----------



## jelly tots

good luck tallmom and stinas, your charts are looking good


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b, I hope the temps stay up! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## littlesteph

Can someone have a look at my chart please.
I'm confussed, my temp is always up down up down, yet my cervix postion has not changed, my CM does but always goes back to C after a day or two.


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls can you please have a look at my chart- it's my first month properly temping not too sure what to look out for- is everything looking ok? I haven't been using opks this cycle I'm having a break but I am withdrawing from poas :haha: I don't check my cm or cervix just wanted to try out taking my bbt x


----------



## Hotpink

Good morning ladies, hows the temping going?


----------



## x Helen x

Any thoughts on my chart? I am hoping for my positive OPK any day now.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi pink! How's it going? :hi:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi pink! How's it going? :hi:

I'm doing fine hun, going back to school so dh and waiting to try. How are you havn't been on for some time now, but im still charting.


----------



## Hotpink

x Helen x said:


> Any thoughts on my chart? I am hoping for my positive OPK any day now.

Looks like your about to O hun i'll be chart stalking you.


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> :hi: girls can you please have a look at my chart- it's my first month properly temping not too sure what to look out for- is everything looking ok? I haven't been using opks this cycle I'm having a break but I am withdrawing from poas :haha: I don't check my cm or cervix just wanted to try out taking my bbt x

I'm also not doing my CM or cervix this cycle my charts been crazy before.


----------



## scerena

Yh it's nice to have a break sometimes :) what do you think of my chart Hun? I'm confused lol x


----------



## x Helen x

Hotpink said:


> x Helen x said:
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on my chart? I am hoping for my positive OPK any day now.
> 
> Looks like your about to O hun i'll be chart stalking you.Click to expand...

Great, I thought so but needed a second opinion! Thanks very much and please feel free to stalk anytime lol!


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Yh it's nice to have a break sometimes :) what do you think of my chart Hun? I'm confused lol x

I'm thinking you could have O'd on cd13, are you taking your temps at the same time every morning when you wake up?


----------



## scerena

Yep there was a couple of times I had to use the bbt adjuster as it was a wrong time- I know thats what I thought looks like maybe cd13 which means I didn't bd enough if it was :cry: I only bd cd9/10/13 and 14! Typical, oh well what will be will be I suppose x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Yep there was a couple of times I had to use the bbt adjuster as it was a wrong time- I know thats what I thought looks like maybe cd13 which means I didn't bd enough if it was :cry: I only bd cd9/10/13 and 14! Typical, oh well what will be will be I suppose x

Well, you can only do so much what is done is done, hopefully your temps stay up and i'll be stalking your chart.


----------



## jelly tots

fx for you too scerena and hotpink, nice to hear from you again pink hope all is good.


----------



## Hotpink

Trying To Conieve

Charts

Ahicks's Chart
Aliciatm's Chart
AllMacsNow
Angeladdie1's Chart
Anna_marie's Chart
Armywife88's Chart
Babtmumma6's Chart
Babee_Bugs's Chart
BettyBooster's Chart
BridieChild's Chart
Cco's Chart
:bfp:Dreambaby's Chart:bfp:
EmmaRhiannon's Chart
Grumblebea's Chart
Hispirits's Chart
Hotpink's Chart
:bfp:Honey08's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:Jelly tots's Chart:bfp:
Jeoestreich's Chart
Kimre's Chart
Katie Blue's Chart
Leilahs_mommy's Chart
Lisa92881's Chart
LittleBird's Chart
Littlesteph's Chart
:bfp:Lotsakellz's Chart:bfp:
Mammag's Chart
:bfp:Maidenet's Chart:bfp:
:bfp:MiissMuffet's Chart:bfp:
MYPRINCEssB's Chart
Rustyknutts's Chart
S_Dowd's Chart
Snip's Chart
Steena13's Chart
Stefie's Chart
Scooterkat's Chart
Stinas's Chart
Tallmom2b's Chart
Taylorxx's Chart
Tannilisa's Chart
Tina.wt.wang's Chart
Tonibzac's Chart
Tabathavm's Chart
Tupi's Chart
:bfp:Twilliamssbt's Chart:bfp:
Wannababycoop's Chart
Wishing89's Chart
X Helen x"s Chart



PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF I NEED TO UPDATE THE CHART LIST, I HAVN'T BEEN ON FOR SOME TIME BUT I'M BACK.... ANY NEW :bfp: ?????? THAT NEEDS TO BE ADDED
​


----------



## littlesteph

Can someone look at my chart please, i'm really confussed.
can i be added to the list please.


----------



## Hotpink

jelly tots said:


> fx for you too scerena and hotpink, nice to hear from you again pink hope all is good.

thanks hun, im back for good now that i have my labtop. lol


----------



## Hotpink

littlesteph said:


> Can someone look at my chart please, i'm really confussed.
> can i be added to the list please.

Looks like you just started temping not to long ago, but by the looks of what i see on your chart im not sure you have o'd at all :shrug:

and adding you to the chart.


----------



## x Helen x

I'd like to be added to the list too please :) thank you


----------



## jelly tots

maidenet has got her bfp, ive seen her over in 1st tri


----------



## Hotpink

jelly tots said:


> maidenet has got her bfp, ive seen her over in 1st tri

Thanks hun.


----------



## Hotpink

x Helen x said:


> I'd like to be added to the list too please :) thank you

Your added hun.


----------



## littlesteph

Hotpink said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart please, i'm really confussed.
> can i be added to the list please.
> 
> Looks like you just started temping not to long ago, but by the looks of what i see on your chart im not sure you have o'd at all :shrug:
> 
> and adding you to the chart.Click to expand...

thank you

i wasn't sure i had, even with everything i'd been feeling, i only started charting my temp because i can usually tell 2 weeks before af is due because i usually feel sick tired and boob ache. 
then i started spotting so thought ok another thing to add to the list, it's been about 6 weeks now since i started feeling like that,
only now the tiredness is more, the feeling sick is worse, theres been some points where i actaully thought i was going to be sick. it's not every day though.
my back has been really painfull, all in my lower back,
i've been getting headaches pretty much everyday.
boobs getting more sore every few day, they hurt pretty much everyday. yesturday was the worst pain they've been in, the tends to be around the nipples and the sides of the boobs.
some smells have been makeing me feel sick, i'm more snappy at my hubby.
i've been getting butterfly and gurggling where my period pain would usually be.

i'm not sure if i'm getting all this because i'm thinking about it too much, 
i know it's not because of work because i only work on tills and thats not stressful, i actaully really enjoy it.
i'm not sure if af is just taking her sweet a** time to arrive.
i did a pregnanct test monday of course it came out negative.
if i am pregnant i'd be about 9 weeks.
but i've got the doctors tomorrow, so i'm going to ask about having some tests done, to see why i am so late, this is my longest cycle usually they are no longer then about 45 days most of the time they don't go past 34. it's not CD 65 so yea i'm slightly confussed about what it is my body is doing.
All i can say is something feels different i can't put my finger on it.
i don't think i am pregnant, i would know if i was, going on what i've been reading. i don't know i guess i'll find out soon enough. :)


----------



## Hotpink

littlesteph said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart please, i'm really confussed.
> can i be added to the list please.
> 
> Looks like you just started temping not to long ago, but by the looks of what i see on your chart im not sure you have o'd at all :shrug:
> 
> and adding you to the chart.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> i wasn't sure i had, even with everything i'd been feeling, i only started charting my temp because i can usually tell 2 weeks before af is due because i usually feel sick tired and boob ache.
> then i started spotting so thought ok another thing to add to the list, it's been about 6 weeks now since i started feeling like that,
> only now the tiredness is more, the feeling sick is worse, theres been some points where i actaully thought i was going to be sick. it's not every day though.
> my back has been really painfull, all in my lower back,
> i've been getting headaches pretty much everyday.
> boobs getting more sore every few day, they hurt pretty much everyday. yesturday was the worst pain they've been in, the tends to be around the nipples and the sides of the boobs.
> some smells have been makeing me feel sick, i'm more snappy at my hubby.
> i've been getting butterfly and gurggling where my period pain would usually be.
> 
> i'm not sure if i'm getting all this because i'm thinking about it too much,
> i know it's not because of work because i only work on tills and thats not stressful, i actaully really enjoy it.
> i'm not sure if af is just taking her sweet a** time to arrive.
> i did a pregnanct test monday of course it came out negative.
> if i am pregnant i'd be about 9 weeks.
> but i've got the doctors tomorrow, so i'm going to ask about having some tests done, to see why i am so late, this is my longest cycle usually they are no longer then about 45 days most of the time they don't go past 34. it's not CD 65 so yea i'm slightly confussed about what it is my body is doing.
> All i can say is something feels different i can't put my finger on it.
> i don't think i am pregnant, i would know if i was, going on what i've been reading. i don't know i guess i'll find out soon enough. :)Click to expand...

Maybe go in for a blood test with my son i poas for 13weeks staight the 13wk i got my :bfp: after my blood test was +.


----------



## Hotpink

Here's a link to my baby names.
Please vote for a girl and boy name.
BABY NAME LIST


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun :) stalk away! I'll be added if you don't 
mind?x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Thanks Hun :) stalk away! I'll be added if you don't
> mind?x

Your added to the list now first page.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Anyone know if it's possible to still have stretchy cm after o? I'm thinking I might not have O'd yet. Hopefully I can get dp to DTD tonight :haha: just in case.


----------



## alspals13

can you add me to the list please?! :)


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Anyone know if it's possible to still have stretchy cm after o? I'm thinking I might not have O'd yet. Hopefully I can get dp to DTD tonight :haha: just in case.

I think you may have O'd on cd47 :shrug: but i have no clue. The way your cycles are it's so hard to tell hun. I say POAS.


----------



## Hotpink

alspals13 said:


> can you add me to the list please?! :)

Your added to the list hun, on the first page.


----------



## Hotpink

AFM: Should i start useing OPKs this cycle or next cycle?


----------



## littlesteph

Hotpink said:


> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart please, i'm really confussed.
> can i be added to the list please.
> 
> Looks like you just started temping not to long ago, but by the looks of what i see on your chart im not sure you have o'd at all :shrug:
> 
> and adding you to the chart.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> i wasn't sure i had, even with everything i'd been feeling, i only started charting my temp because i can usually tell 2 weeks before af is due because i usually feel sick tired and boob ache.
> then i started spotting so thought ok another thing to add to the list, it's been about 6 weeks now since i started feeling like that,
> only now the tiredness is more, the feeling sick is worse, theres been some points where i actaully thought i was going to be sick. it's not every day though.
> my back has been really painfull, all in my lower back,
> i've been getting headaches pretty much everyday.
> boobs getting more sore every few day, they hurt pretty much everyday. yesturday was the worst pain they've been in, the tends to be around the nipples and the sides of the boobs.
> some smells have been makeing me feel sick, i'm more snappy at my hubby.
> i've been getting butterfly and gurggling where my period pain would usually be.
> 
> i'm not sure if i'm getting all this because i'm thinking about it too much,
> i know it's not because of work because i only work on tills and thats not stressful, i actaully really enjoy it.
> i'm not sure if af is just taking her sweet a** time to arrive.
> i did a pregnanct test monday of course it came out negative.
> if i am pregnant i'd be about 9 weeks.
> but i've got the doctors tomorrow, so i'm going to ask about having some tests done, to see why i am so late, this is my longest cycle usually they are no longer then about 45 days most of the time they don't go past 34. it's not CD 65 so yea i'm slightly confussed about what it is my body is doing.
> All i can say is something feels different i can't put my finger on it.
> i don't think i am pregnant, i would know if i was, going on what i've been reading. i don't know i guess i'll find out soon enough. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe go in for a blood test with my son i poas for 13weeks staight the 13wk i got my :bfp: after my blood test was +.Click to expand...

So if i am it could be a case of it's taken it's time to show up.
so if you didn't get yours untill 13 weeks does that mean you would have missed your first scan. because i know they are meant to be done at 12 weeks. i think lol


----------



## Hotpink

littlesteph said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> littlesteph said:
> 
> 
> Can someone look at my chart please, i'm really confussed.
> can i be added to the list please.
> 
> Looks like you just started temping not to long ago, but by the looks of what i see on your chart im not sure you have o'd at all :shrug:
> 
> and adding you to the chart.Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> 
> i wasn't sure i had, even with everything i'd been feeling, i only started charting my temp because i can usually tell 2 weeks before af is due because i usually feel sick tired and boob ache.
> then i started spotting so thought ok another thing to add to the list, it's been about 6 weeks now since i started feeling like that,
> only now the tiredness is more, the feeling sick is worse, theres been some points where i actaully thought i was going to be sick. it's not every day though.
> my back has been really painfull, all in my lower back,
> i've been getting headaches pretty much everyday.
> boobs getting more sore every few day, they hurt pretty much everyday. yesturday was the worst pain they've been in, the tends to be around the nipples and the sides of the boobs.
> some smells have been makeing me feel sick, i'm more snappy at my hubby.
> i've been getting butterfly and gurggling where my period pain would usually be.
> 
> i'm not sure if i'm getting all this because i'm thinking about it too much,
> i know it's not because of work because i only work on tills and thats not stressful, i actaully really enjoy it.
> i'm not sure if af is just taking her sweet a** time to arrive.
> i did a pregnanct test monday of course it came out negative.
> if i am pregnant i'd be about 9 weeks.
> but i've got the doctors tomorrow, so i'm going to ask about having some tests done, to see why i am so late, this is my longest cycle usually they are no longer then about 45 days most of the time they don't go past 34. it's not CD 65 so yea i'm slightly confussed about what it is my body is doing.
> All i can say is something feels different i can't put my finger on it.
> i don't think i am pregnant, i would know if i was, going on what i've been reading. i don't know i guess i'll find out soon enough. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe go in for a blood test with my son i poas for 13weeks staight the 13wk i got my :bfp: after my blood test was +.Click to expand...
> 
> So if i am it could be a case of it's taken it's time to show up.
> so if you didn't get yours untill 13 weeks does that mean you would have missed your first scan. because i know they are meant to be done at 12 weeks. i think lolClick to expand...

You can get a blood test done at any time.


----------



## Stinas

Ladies....I FINALLY got crosshairs!!! Lol 
Ff says I O on cd44 but I think it's more like 41. 

Hotpink - nice to see your back!! 
Tallmom - I will look at your chart when I get on my laptop. I updated my iPhone last night and i can't see our signatures for some reason through this browser. 
Jelly - you had your share of bad news, now it's time to gear up for only good news!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Yaeeeeee Stinas!! I hope i'll get mine in a couple days too! So hoping my temp doesn't go back down tomorrow. What happened to your siggy? Wanted to take a peak at your chart :)


----------



## LittleBird

Stinas -- Yay for crosshairs! I'm so excited for you! :happydance:

Hotpink -- I'm glad to see you back. You have been missed around here! I would like to be added as a BFP. Just got the first blood test results back and hCG is at 574!


----------



## Hotpink

LittleBird said:


> Stinas -- Yay for crosshairs! I'm so excited for you! :happydance:
> 
> Hotpink -- I'm glad to see you back. You have been missed around here! I would like to be added as a BFP. Just got the first blood test results back and hCG is at 574!

Your updated Congrats hun, i know i missed all of you aswell.


----------



## Tallmom2b

LittleBird said:


> Stinas -- Yay for crosshairs! I'm so excited for you! :happydance:
> 
> Hotpink -- I'm glad to see you back. You have been missed around here! I would like to be added as a BFP. Just got the first blood test results back and hCG is at 574!

Littlebird, so glad to hear your blood test results came back good!! :happydance:


----------



## twilliamssbt

Congratulations littlebird :)


----------



## Stinas

Yay Littlebird!!!


----------



## Hotpink

https://dl2.glitter-graphics.net/pub/476/476182fsqxxmrsz4.gif


----------



## scerena

Does the temp drop this morning mean I didn't ovulate on cd13?- I hope I haven't ovulated just yet as we didnt bd enough..

Congrats littlebird :)
X


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Does the temp drop this morning mean I didn't ovulate on cd13?- I hope I haven't ovulated just yet as we didnt bd enough..
> 
> Congrats littlebird :)
> X

It could be possible hun, but it stilll looks like you O'd on cd13 to me, what do you only ladies think about Scerena temps?


----------



## twilliamssbt

I will stick with cd13 too.

It may take a few more days for ff to show crosshairs, but many charts show a dip a few days after ovulation, my bfp chart had a massive drop below coverline at 2dpo :thumbup:


----------



## LittleBird

Hotpink -- I forgot to answer your other question about OPKs. I think you should do them this cycle. But I like POAS. :)

About scerena's temps, first, I would expect that ovulation has happened, due to Clomid and all. FF talks about different kinds of temperature rises, the hardest one to detect is the sawtooth rise, and that's kinda what yours looks like. Or fallback rise... I can't remember the term FF uses. But my first cycle temping was exactly like that. I knew I ovulated, but the temp didn't continue straight up, it took a couple of days to get there. You will know more in a couple of days, I think.


----------



## Hotpink

Littlebird thanks hun i love you ladies.


----------



## scerena

Sorry for the long reply ladies :)
I was kind of hoping that I didnt ovulate then but what will be will be I suppose, 
Sorry if TMI- but this evening twice I thought af had come but it was cm??? I am so confused lol! The whole temping thing baffles me lol! I hope ff picks up my ovulation soo so I know if I have ovulated or not- but you ladies know what youre on about so I think cd13 too x


----------



## Stinas

scerena said:


> Does the temp drop this morning mean I didn't ovulate on cd13?- I hope I haven't ovulated just yet as we didnt bd enough..
> 
> Congrats littlebird :)
> X

I would stick with cd13 for now...you will know for sure in the next few days. If you want to cover all your bases, just bd every other day for the next week or so...but you should be fine. All it takes is that one bd. 
Good luck!


----------



## scerena

Thanks hun, I will try and bd as much as possible still- I wanted to bd tonight but I have my two nieces over tonight and oh wont be in until later this evening so its a bit of a no-go, to be honest I dont hold much hope for this cycle as we havent bd nowhere near as much as we usually do... 
How long does ff take to tell you if you have ovulated?x


----------



## Stinas

scerena said:


> Thanks hun, I will try and bd as much as possible still- I wanted to bd tonight but I have my two nieces over tonight and oh wont be in until later this evening so its a bit of a no-go, to be honest I dont hold much hope for this cycle as we havent bd nowhere near as much as we usually do...
> How long does ff take to tell you if you have ovulated?x

You need 3 days of highs in a row...so usually a day after that it will give them to you. It gave me mine a few days after I think I o. I had my lowest temp drop on CD41 and it says I O on CD 44.


----------



## scerena

Thanks for the info hun :) x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Thanks hun, I will try and bd as much as possible still- I wanted to bd tonight but I have my two nieces over tonight and oh wont be in until later this evening so its a bit of a no-go, to be honest I dont hold much hope for this cycle as we havent bd nowhere near as much as we usually do...
> How long does ff take to tell you if you have ovulated?x

FF after Oing shows my Crosshair 4 days after unless it dont i have to put them in myself but cd13 for sure you Oed.


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, I will try and bd as much as possible still- I wanted to bd tonight but I have my two nieces over tonight and oh wont be in until later this evening so its a bit of a no-go, to be honest I dont hold much hope for this cycle as we havent bd nowhere near as much as we usually do...
> How long does ff take to tell you if you have ovulated?x
> 
> You need 3 days of highs in a row...so usually a day after that it will give them to you. It gave me mine a few days after I think I o. I had my lowest temp drop on CD41 and it says I O on CD 44.Click to expand...

FF does that to me aswell Stinas


----------



## Stinas

I'm glad because I BD that night. This has been an odd cycle for me. Hopefully there is a good reason why. I have had perfect charts before that end in bfn, hopefully the weird one will give me a BFP!



Hotpink said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, I will try and bd as much as possible still- I wanted to bd tonight but I have my two nieces over tonight and oh wont be in until later this evening so its a bit of a no-go, to be honest I dont hold much hope for this cycle as we havent bd nowhere near as much as we usually do...
> How long does ff take to tell you if you have ovulated?x
> 
> You need 3 days of highs in a row...so usually a day after that it will give them to you. It gave me mine a few days after I think I o. I had my lowest temp drop on CD41 and it says I O on CD 44.Click to expand...
> 
> FF does that to me aswell StinasClick to expand...


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> I'm glad because I BD that night. This has been an odd cycle for me. Hopefully there is a good reason why. I have had perfect charts before that end in bfn, hopefully the weird one will give me a BFP!
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, I will try and bd as much as possible still- I wanted to bd tonight but I have my two nieces over tonight and oh wont be in until later this evening so its a bit of a no-go, to be honest I dont hold much hope for this cycle as we havent bd nowhere near as much as we usually do...
> How long does ff take to tell you if you have ovulated?x
> 
> You need 3 days of highs in a row...so usually a day after that it will give them to you. It gave me mine a few days after I think I o. I had my lowest temp drop on CD41 and it says I O on CD 44.Click to expand...
> 
> FF does that to me aswell StinasClick to expand...Click to expand...

Since im WTT right now here you go hun...

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/babydust-5.gif


----------



## scerena

Thanks girls- my temp dropped even more this morning I had a bit of a restless night but saying that I do most night... Me and oh have really slacked this cycle I this we have never bd this less and not even before we started trying :cry: I think I am out this month anyway girls x


----------



## momwannabe81

I was wondering if u ladies could give me ur thought about my temps, i'm at the beginning of my cycle but my temps are at in the tww range. they arent extremely high but almost at my avg coverline. Am i just grasping at straws


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Thanks girls- my temp dropped even more this morning I had a bit of a restless night but saying that I do most night... Me and oh have really slacked this cycle I this we have never bd this less and not even before we started trying :cry: I think I am out this month anyway girls x

Your not out till the :witch: shows up hun. But i think it's :sex: time tonight looks like you maybe Oing today or tomorrow...


----------



## Hotpink

momwannabe81 said:


> I was wondering if u ladies could give me ur thought about my temps, i'm at the beginning of my cycle but my temps are at in the tww range. they arent extremely high but almost at my avg coverline. Am i just grasping at straws

Uhmmm, idk hun look like your temp changed this cycle to me, mine do that aswell.


----------



## Stinas

Scerena- I agree. Your not out until the old wicked wich arrives. BD away!! Everyone had their BD off cycles...ttc is a rough job lol

I haven't seen my temps rise this high almost ever. Kind of makes me nervous. I do t want to get my hopes up because I always get shot down. DH wants me to poas but he does not get how depressing it is to see a bfn


----------



## scerena

Yep we are going to carry on bd'ing- we've had a lot going on this month so haven't really been able to bd alot I suppose but hopefully it was enough :)

I get what you mean about how depressing it is seeing a bfn Hun fx'd it's a bfp for you :hugs: x


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Scerena- I agree. Your not out until the old wicked wich arrives. BD away!! Everyone had their BD off cycles...ttc is a rough job lol
> 
> I haven't seen my temps rise this high almost ever. Kind of makes me nervous. I do t want to get my hopes up because I always get shot down. DH wants me to poas but he does not get how depressing it is to see a bfn

i think your 8dpo hun your temps are really high.


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Yep we are going to carry on bd'ing- we've had a lot going on this month so haven't really been able to bd alot I suppose but hopefully it was enough :)
> 
> I get what you mean about how depressing it is seeing a bfn Hun fx'd it's a bfp for you :hugs: x

Hang in there hun dont lose hope.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Well guess I still haven't Od yet:shrug: hopefully this week though.

Stinas- your chart looks awesome!!! Fx!


----------



## scerena

Thanks hot pink- my temp was even lower again today so does that mean I didn't ovulate on cd13 and maybe due to ovulate?x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi scerena :) I peaked at your chart, it looksto me like you haven't Od yet but your body is still gearing up :thumbup: the fact that your temps are staying low means that you probably will O any day now. Keep DTD until you have three consecutive days of high temps, fx :dust:


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - I'm thinking I am 8 or 9 dpo now as well. Today's temp stayed a 98.2 again! Yay!

Tallmom - fx you O this week!!!


----------



## jelly tots

ooo lots of lovely charts, fx for you guys. keep them temps up stinas!!!


----------



## scerena

Tallmom2b- thanks hun for taking a look at my chart :) We done the deed today so Im thinking wether I should bd every day or every other day now from now? I wish I used opks this cycle I thought it would do me good to have a break now I am constantly wondering lol! Im quite relieved that it looks like I havent ovulated yet- but I just hope that I do ovulate fx'd x


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas, i think you should :test: hun but wait for that implantation dip....


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Thanks hot pink- my temp was even lower again today so does that mean I didn't ovulate on cd13 and maybe due to ovulate?x

I'm thinking your getting ready to O now 

AFM: sitting here waiting:coffee: for feb/march to come around


----------



## scerena

Thanks Hun I hope so as I will be able to bed alot more now :) fx'd that I ovulate please...
So is feb/march when you are going to ttc? X


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Thanks Hun I hope so as I will be able to bed alot more now :) fx'd that I ovulate please...
> So is feb/march when you are going to ttc? X

Yes we'll start again TTC then


----------



## scerena

I bet you cannot wait :) gl Hun! I wish I could get my bfp after 3 years! X


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - I'm too scared to test lol I'm hoping it's a good sign that I'm on cd 50. I have only gone this long once cd 52, never ever near that long since then. Even then, by now my boobs were huge and swollen. Now just my nipples feel weird when I touch them.


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> I bet you cannot wait :) gl Hun! I wish I could get my bfp after 3 years! X

OKay have you ever heard of softcups and/or Conieve Plus they work grate to hold the :spermy:'s in...


----------



## scerena

I use conceive plus sometimes when we actually remember to put it on lol and I've heard of softcups but haven't used them as watching the video I don't think I'd be able to put it in I have considered getting some though x


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Hotpink - I'm too scared to test lol I'm hoping it's a good sign that I'm on cd 50. I have only gone this long once cd 52, never ever near that long since then. Even then, by now my boobs were huge and swollen. Now just my nipples feel weird when I touch them.

MAybe this is a good cycle for you FX. for you hun.


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> I use conceive plus sometimes when we actually remember to put it on lol and I've heard of softcups but haven't used them as watching the video I don't think I'd be able to put it in I have considered getting some though x

Oh hun it seems to look like its hard to put in but its not i had no problems with them i use them for the :witch: and love them.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I'd wait to test, no need to add the extra stress ;) but your chart looks very promising! 

Scerena- I think everyother day at least would be best,
I ran out of OPKs a few days ago so I'm just going by cm, CP and temps. And going to also try to bd everyother day until my temps go up and stay up! Fx for ya!

Hotpink- it's great your still hanging out with us even though your WTT :hugs:


----------



## scerena

Tallmom2b- thanks for the reply Hun :) I'm going to do every other day I think- or everyday if we get a chance... Gl this cycle fx'd! X

Hotpink- thanks I will give them a try next cycle then :)

Sorry if TMI but I don't track my cm but yesterday and today I though af had shown as loads came out- when I touched my underwear to attempt to check it it just felt wet so like water I suppose is that s good sign?
X


----------



## Naneth.Estel

My temp started to drop last Thursday, no sign of AF on Friday but then surprised me on Saturday. My chart was looking so good this month that I was kind of certain that we'd done it. :(


----------



## scerena

Tallmom2b- thanks for the reply Hun :) I'm going to do every other day I think- or everyday if we get a chance... Gl this cycle fx'd! X

Hotpink- thanks I will give them a try next cycle then :)

Sorry if TMI but I don't track my cm but yesterday and today I though af had shown as loads came out- when I touched my underwear to attempt to check it it just felt wet so like water I suppose is that s good sign?
X


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena said:


> Sorry if TMI but I don't track my cm but yesterday and today I though af had shown as loads came out- when I touched my underwear to attempt to check it it just felt wet so like water I suppose is that s good sign?
> X

That is a great sign!!


----------



## scerena

Yay thanks tallmom2b that gives me some hope :) you have all been very supportive on this thread and helping me understand my body a bit more thank you x


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I'm not ready to test. Too much stress plus it's still early. Not too many people see bfp right now. Only the lucky ones, and with my luck it's not me lol

Scerena - dtd!! Wetness is a great sign! Fx! 

I have been having loads of cm. sometimes I thought af arrived there was so much. Is that good?


----------



## scerena

We dtd this morning :) i thought it might be a sign :) gl I hope you get your bfp :dust: x


----------



## Stinas

scerena said:


> We dtd this morning :) i thought it might be a sign :) gl I hope you get your bfp :dust: x

I hope the same for you too!!!


----------



## Stinas

Naneth.Estel said:


> My temp started to drop last Thursday, no sign of AF on Friday but then surprised me on Saturday. My chart was looking so good this month that I was kind of certain that we'd done it. :(

It really sucks getting AF...but at least you can start a new cycle and do some things differently....you get a clean slate. 
Good luck!


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink - I went back a few pages to find some charts we missed to put on first page....

Jaybug0115 - *BFP*
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/370399

Popcorn
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353c98

Momwannbe81
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/9f35d

I swear there was one more bfp, but I cant find it


----------



## rosabelle

Hi ladies. Hope your all well :) 
I am not getting my hopes up but I have had symptoms I've never had before and my temp is still high!!! It normally drops about 2 days before af. I woke up this morning feeling like I was going to throw up. I had the biggest head ache. And I am normally very dry down there at this time but it's wet!!
I did get a bfn this morn to :( 

Would you ladies mind having a peak and let me know.

I hope this is it! Seeing a FS this week so this would save us a lot of money! :)

My Ovulation Chart


Fingers crossed this is it!


----------



## Tallmom2b

FX rosabelle, Those symptoms sound promising! Your temps look pretty good, and it is a good sign they haven't dropped yet.


----------



## Stinas

Fx rosabelle!!!! 
I think anything different is always a good sign!!!! 
Come on ladies... We need more BFP in our thread!!!!


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Hotpink - I went back a few pages to find some charts we missed to put on first page....
> 
> Jaybug0115 - *BFP*
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/370399
> 
> Popcorn
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/353c98
> 
> Momwannbe81
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/9f35d
> 
> I swear there was one more bfp, but I cant find it

Thank you hun there added now


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink- it's great your still hanging out with us even though your WTT :hugs:

Yeah, i love you ladies why would i leave, no way.....


----------



## jelly tots

stinas - your symptoms sound quite promising, thats exactly what i had, something just didnt feel the same as every other cycle. turned out i actually tested about 18dpo so thats why i got such strong lines.
oh fx for you chick, you defo deserve it. im soo excited i will defo be stalking you this week. :)

fx for everyone else waiting to ov or on the tww! :dust:


----------



## scerena

I think I'm not going to ovulate... As I haven't had a nice dip with a nice rise (that means you have ovulated right?) cause my temp has gone up but not alot- I think my body is just wacko :cry: x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> I think I'm not going to ovulate... As I haven't had a nice dip with a nice rise (that means you have ovulated right?) cause my temp has gone up but not alot- I think my body is just wacko :cry: x

Hun, your still new at temping it take some time to get the hang of it, but you'll get your crosshairs soon FX for you.


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena said:


> I think I'm not going to ovulate... As I haven't had a nice dip with a nice rise (that means you have ovulated right?) cause my temp has gone up but not alot- I think my body is just wacko :cry: x

It actually looks like you might have Od! If your temps keep rising the next few days, then I'd say you did :thumbup: 
check out my crazy charts, I bet they'll make you feel better :winkwink:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> scerena said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm not going to ovulate... As I haven't had a nice dip with a nice rise (that means you have ovulated right?) cause my temp has gone up but not alot- I think my body is just wacko :cry: x
> 
> It actually looks like you might have Od! If your temps keep rising the next few days, then I'd say you did :thumbup:
> check out my crazy charts, I bet they'll make you feel better :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh, LMBO. Tallmom with your charts, i can't but help it your chart been crazy since I've made this thread FFFFFXXXX for you DEFO Need your :bfp: you've waited so long.
And that temp on cd50 how late di you take it? by the looks of it you may have O'd on cd47...


----------



## scerena

Thanks tallmom2b and hotpink :) you girls are great- I keep looking at these perfect charts I've got to stop as I am not giving myself any hope lol! From looking at my chart now if my temp continues to rise then what cd would you say I ovulated? And is it like opks in the sense that when it shows you have ovulate that you had 12-36 hours after? X


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Thanks tallmom2b and hotpink :) you girls are great- I keep looking at these perfect charts I've got to stop as I am not giving myself any hope lol! From looking at my chart now if my temp continues to rise then what cd would you say I ovulated? And is it like opks in the sense that when it shows you have ovulate that you had 12-36 hours after? X

I would say cd 17 or 18 if your temp's stay up for a few more days and OPK's I've never use them before but i think it's 12 to 36 hour after your last bark test i believe.


----------



## Stinas

Thanks jelly!! 
You gave me a lot of hope.  
How are you feeling?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

You are welcome to add my chart to this thread, if you click on my ticker it will bring you right to it. :hugs:


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Thanks jelly!!
> You gave me a lot of hope.
> How are you feeling?

im okay ta, suffered a bit over the weekend with really sore boobs and worshipping the loo, but loads better today and eating everything in sight. even had to make a special trip at lunch to get a dairy milk mcflurry :) im going to end up really fat lol.

will you be testing this weekend?


----------



## scerena

Ok I understand now Hun hopefully the temp just goes up and up lol! Yeh I use to use opks but giving it a break this cycle just was wondering wether the dip means you have ovulated or about to ovulate? I am so sorry I'm becomin a pain on this thread :haha: x


----------



## twilliamssbt

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - I'm not ready to test. Too much stress plus it's still early. Not too many people see bfp right now. Only the lucky ones, and with my luck it's not me lol
> 
> Scerena - dtd!! Wetness is a great sign! Fx!
> 
> I have been having loads of cm. sometimes I thought af arrived there was so much. Is that good?

I had loads of CM before BFP and for quite a few weeks after BFP, it finally dried up at about 9 weeks pg.

So yes, as for Jelly, for me it was a good sign.


----------



## goodvibes2

how does my chart look?


----------



## LittleBird

goodvibes2 -- your chart is looking good. I might even say tri-phasic... I think we'll know more in a couple of days. Good luck! Have you tested in the past couple of days?


----------



## goodvibes2

yes i have all negatives.. tomorrow im 14 dpo.. bleh.. just gonna keep holding on till af shows.


----------



## Beauty2

Hi Ladies!

I hope we are all doing well on this Monday. I'm new to temping and was wondering if someone can take a look at my chart again? Pleeease :)


----------



## LittleBird

goodvibes2 -- sorry about the BFNs. :hugs: I hope it turns out positive and AF stays away!

Beauty2 -- I wonder if today's temp drop might turn into an implantation dip? Fingers crossed!


----------



## rosabelle

another high temp today... was so sure it would drop.. 

AF should have come today or tomorrow and normally have a temp drop a few days before AF so either she is late (which is unusual) or this may be it.. 

fingers crossed :)


----------



## Hotpink

Welcome,

to the new one to the thread...


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I have another positive OPK yet again....:wacko: the test line is just as dark as the control line! I'm so confused! 

I have no idea what my chart is even doing anymore! :shrug:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-66470-61678.png

My OPK photos again:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0748.jpg

CD15 is a clear negative
CD16 is a positive
CD17 is a hardcore super positive
CD18 is a positive
CD19 is a positive
CD20 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
CD21 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:

Hmmmm any input? :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> Okay so I have another positive OPK yet again....:wacko: the test line is just as dark as the control line! I'm so confused!
> 
> I have no idea what my chart is even doing anymore! :shrug:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-66470-61678.png
> 
> My OPK photos again:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0748.jpg
> 
> CD15 is a clear negative
> CD16 is a positive
> CD17 is a hardcore super positive
> CD18 is a positive
> CD19 is a positive
> CD20 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> CD21 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmm any input? :wacko:

All i can say is wow never had seen so many + opks before in a roll...
and your added to the list


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I have another positive OPK yet again....:wacko: the test line is just as dark as the control line! I'm so confused!
> 
> I have no idea what my chart is even doing anymore! :shrug:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-66470-61678.png
> 
> My OPK photos again:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0748.jpg
> 
> CD15 is a clear negative
> CD16 is a positive
> CD17 is a hardcore super positive
> CD18 is a positive
> CD19 is a positive
> CD20 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> CD21 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmm any input? :wacko:
> 
> All i can say is wow never had seen so many + opks before in a roll...
> and your added to the listClick to expand...

Haha thank you, but do you have any idea what's going on? some ladies keep saying it looks like I Oed on CD17:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I have another positive OPK yet again....:wacko: the test line is just as dark as the control line! I'm so confused!
> 
> I have no idea what my chart is even doing anymore! :shrug:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-66470-61678.png
> 
> My OPK photos again:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0748.jpg
> 
> CD15 is a clear negative
> CD16 is a positive
> CD17 is a hardcore super positive
> CD18 is a positive
> CD19 is a positive
> CD20 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> CD21 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmm any input? :wacko:
> 
> All i can say is wow never had seen so many + opks before in a roll...
> and your added to the listClick to expand...
> 
> Haha thank you, but do you have any idea what's going on? some ladies keep saying it looks like I Oed on CD17:wacko:Click to expand...

I would say the cd17 aswell start bding every other day


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I have another positive OPK yet again....:wacko: the test line is just as dark as the control line! I'm so confused!
> 
> I have no idea what my chart is even doing anymore! :shrug:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-66470-61678.png
> 
> My OPK photos again:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0748.jpg
> 
> CD15 is a clear negative
> CD16 is a positive
> CD17 is a hardcore super positive
> CD18 is a positive
> CD19 is a positive
> CD20 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> CD21 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmm any input? :wacko:
> 
> All i can say is wow never had seen so many + opks before in a roll...
> and your added to the listClick to expand...
> 
> Haha thank you, but do you have any idea what's going on? some ladies keep saying it looks like I Oed on CD17:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the cd17 aswell start bding every other dayClick to expand...

We BDed CD19, think I have a chance?:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I have another positive OPK yet again....:wacko: the test line is just as dark as the control line! I'm so confused!
> 
> I have no idea what my chart is even doing anymore! :shrug:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-66470-61678.png
> 
> My OPK photos again:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0748.jpg
> 
> CD15 is a clear negative
> CD16 is a positive
> CD17 is a hardcore super positive
> CD18 is a positive
> CD19 is a positive
> CD20 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> CD21 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmm any input? :wacko:
> 
> All i can say is wow never had seen so many + opks before in a roll...
> and your added to the listClick to expand...
> 
> Haha thank you, but do you have any idea what's going on? some ladies keep saying it looks like I Oed on CD17:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the cd17 aswell start bding every other dayClick to expand...
> 
> We BDed CD19, think I have a chance?:shrug:Click to expand...

It's possible hun dont lose hope..


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I have another positive OPK yet again....:wacko: the test line is just as dark as the control line! I'm so confused!
> 
> I have no idea what my chart is even doing anymore! :shrug:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-66470-61678.png
> 
> My OPK photos again:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0748.jpg
> 
> CD15 is a clear negative
> CD16 is a positive
> CD17 is a hardcore super positive
> CD18 is a positive
> CD19 is a positive
> CD20 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> CD21 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmm any input? :wacko:
> 
> All i can say is wow never had seen so many + opks before in a roll...
> and your added to the listClick to expand...
> 
> Haha thank you, but do you have any idea what's going on? some ladies keep saying it looks like I Oed on CD17:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the cd17 aswell start bding every other dayClick to expand...
> 
> We BDed CD19, think I have a chance?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's possible hun dont lose hope..Click to expand...

Ugh! :cry:


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I have another positive OPK yet again....:wacko: the test line is just as dark as the control line! I'm so confused!
> 
> I have no idea what my chart is even doing anymore! :shrug:
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-66470-61678.png
> 
> My OPK photos again:
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0748.jpg
> 
> CD15 is a clear negative
> CD16 is a positive
> CD17 is a hardcore super positive
> CD18 is a positive
> CD19 is a positive
> CD20 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> CD21 I think it's a positive, but could be a negative? :shrug:
> 
> Hmmmm any input? :wacko:
> 
> All i can say is wow never had seen so many + opks before in a roll...
> and your added to the listClick to expand...
> 
> Haha thank you, but do you have any idea what's going on? some ladies keep saying it looks like I Oed on CD17:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I would say the cd17 aswell start bding every other dayClick to expand...
> 
> We BDed CD19, think I have a chance?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It's possible hun dont lose hope..Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh! :cry:Click to expand...

Awe, i didn't mean it in a bad way hun, I'm sorry if you did though.


----------



## Beauty2

LittleBird said:


> goodvibes2 -- sorry about the BFNs. :hugs: I hope it turns out positive and AF stays away!
> 
> Beauty2 -- I wonder if today's temp drop might turn into an implantation dip? Fingers crossed!


Thanks for looking at my chart!! I appreciate your help! :hugs: 

*Hotpink *- Thanks so much for adding mine to the list!! You rock! :thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

Beauty2 said:


> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> goodvibes2 -- sorry about the BFNs. :hugs: I hope it turns out positive and AF stays away!
> 
> Beauty2 -- I wonder if today's temp drop might turn into an implantation dip? Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking at my chart!! I appreciate your help! :hugs:
> 
> *Hotpink *- Thanks so much for adding mine to the list!! You rock! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Anytime hun, i looked at your chart and it looks promising FX for you.


----------



## lizlovelust

is it weird that my OPK that I just took now is like almost completely negative after it being positive this morning?


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> is it weird that my OPK that I just took now is like almost completely negative after it being positive this morning?

UHmmmmm, that odd....


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> is it weird that my OPK that I just took now is like almost completely negative after it being positive this morning?
> 
> UHmmmmm, that odd....Click to expand...

I know right, I must have Oed! :shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> is it weird that my OPK that I just took now is like almost completely negative after it being positive this morning?
> 
> UHmmmmm, that odd....Click to expand...
> 
> I know right, I must have Oed! :shrug:Click to expand...

We will know tomorrow i hope with your temp


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> is it weird that my OPK that I just took now is like almost completely negative after it being positive this morning?
> 
> UHmmmmm, that odd....Click to expand...
> 
> I know right, I must have Oed! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We will know tomorrow i hope with your tempClick to expand...

Yea I hope my temp rises tomorrow! FX!!:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> is it weird that my OPK that I just took now is like almost completely negative after it being positive this morning?
> 
> UHmmmmm, that odd....Click to expand...
> 
> I know right, I must have Oed! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> We will know tomorrow i hope with your tempClick to expand...
> 
> Yea I hope my temp rises tomorrow! FX!!:wacko:Click to expand...

FX for you hun.


----------



## Stinas

jelly tots said:


> stinas - your symptoms sound quite promising, thats exactly what i had, something just didnt feel the same as every other cycle. turned out i actually tested about 18dpo so thats why i got such strong lines.
> oh fx for you chick, you defo deserve it. im soo excited i will defo be stalking you this week. :)
> 
> fx for everyone else waiting to ov or on the tww! :dust:




jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Thanks jelly!!
> You gave me a lot of hope.
> How are you feeling?
> 
> im okay ta, suffered a bit over the weekend with really sore boobs and worshipping the loo, but loads better today and eating everything in sight. even had to make a special trip at lunch to get a dairy milk mcflurry :) im going to end up really fat lol.
> 
> will you be testing this weekend?Click to expand...

I hope so!!! Im getting beyond frustrated with all this TTC stuff. 
I will test this weekend I guess. DH has been driving me crazy every day. I am just afraid of getting let down.


----------



## lizlovelust

:shrug:So my temp took another dip today 
what the heck is going on?:shrug:

I've had negative CD1-CD10, 
CD11-CD14 I was out of OPKs, 
CD15 was negative, 
CD16-CD20 was positive CD17 had a dip, then a rise at CD18, then back down CD19 and 20, CD 20 and 21 are the same. 
CD21 was positive in the morning then a clear white negative in the evening, 
CD22(today) has a line but it's light so it's negative, CD22 was a dip! 

What the heck!! :wacko:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wow Stinas!! If that's not a bfp chart then I'm Lady Gaga!


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> :shrug:So my temp took another dip today
> what the heck is going on?:shrug:
> 
> I've had negative CD1-CD10,
> CD11-CD14 I was out of OPKs,
> CD15 was negative,
> CD16-CD20 was positive CD17 had a dip, then a rise at CD18, then back down CD19 and 20, CD 20 and 21 are the same.
> CD21 was positive in the morning then a clear white negative in the evening,
> CD22(today) has a line but it's light so it's negative, CD22 was a dip!
> 
> What the heck!! :wacko:

Well, your last + opk was about 36 hour ago i thinking your Oing today start BDing....


----------



## x Helen x

Well my temp rose a bit today, FF has marked my ovulation date at CD14 but I think it was yesterday CD18. Will be interesting to see if FF changes its mind over the next few days.

Fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## jelly tots

Tallmom2b said:


> Wow Stinas!! If that's not a bfp chart then I'm Lady Gaga!

my thoughts exactly! :D


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Wow Stinas!! If that's not a bfp chart then I'm Lady Gaga!

I agree, your chart looks great. But, just in case, now we know who can give us backstage passes! :rofl:


----------



## goodvibes2

14dpo today. hopefully witch stays away
:dust:


----------



## Stinas

I hope so ladies!!
Today is cd52 Tom will be my longest cycle ever. I pray it works this cycle. Dh found my baby stash and thinks I'm going crazy lol


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> :shrug:So my temp took another dip today
> what the heck is going on?:shrug:
> 
> I've had negative CD1-CD10,
> CD11-CD14 I was out of OPKs,
> CD15 was negative,
> CD16-CD20 was positive CD17 had a dip, then a rise at CD18, then back down CD19 and 20, CD 20 and 21 are the same.
> CD21 was positive in the morning then a clear white negative in the evening,
> CD22(today) has a line but it's light so it's negative, CD22 was a dip!
> 
> What the heck!! :wacko:
> 
> Well, your last + opk was about 36 hour ago i thinking your Oing today start BDing....Click to expand...

Well we BDed CD19 and I'm CD22 today. I should have a chance if I O today


----------



## Beauty2

Hotpink said:


> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> goodvibes2 -- sorry about the BFNs. :hugs: I hope it turns out positive and AF stays away!
> 
> Beauty2 -- I wonder if today's temp drop might turn into an implantation dip? Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking at my chart!! I appreciate your help! :hugs:
> 
> *Hotpink *- Thanks so much for adding mine to the list!! You rock! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime hun, i looked at your chart and it looks promising FX for you.Click to expand...

Thanks, Hotpink! I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I haven't been sleeping well lately. :sad1:


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> I hope so ladies!!
> Today is cd52 Tom will be my longest cycle ever. I pray it works this cycle. Dh found my baby stash and thinks I'm going crazy lol

:haha: Same here


----------



## Hotpink

Beauty2 said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LittleBird said:
> 
> 
> goodvibes2 -- sorry about the BFNs. :hugs: I hope it turns out positive and AF stays away!
> 
> Beauty2 -- I wonder if today's temp drop might turn into an implantation dip? Fingers crossed!
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking at my chart!! I appreciate your help! :hugs:
> 
> *Hotpink *- Thanks so much for adding mine to the list!! You rock! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime hun, i looked at your chart and it looks promising FX for you.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Hotpink! I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I haven't been sleeping well lately. :sad1:Click to expand...

I havn't been sleepig well either...


----------



## rosabelle

woke up this morning knowing that my temp would drop.. and it hasnt!! ahhh!!! 
do you ladies know, should my temp be going up? because at the moment it kinda hovers up and down slightly but no big drops or rises??

i normally have the sorest bbs leading up to AF and the pain is almost gone!! 
im officially late for AF now but didnt have any tests at home.. kinda scared to test :S 

My Ovulation Chart 

xxx


----------



## Hotpink

rosabelle said:


> woke up this morning knowing that my temp would drop.. and it hasnt!! ahhh!!!
> do you ladies know, should my temp be going up? because at the moment it kinda hovers up and down slightly but no big drops or rises??
> 
> i normally have the sorest bbs leading up to AF and the pain is almost gone!!
> im officially late for AF now but didnt have any tests at home.. kinda scared to test :S
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> xxx

i would be going crazy by now :test: :test: already...


----------



## scerena

I was getting real sharp pains in my right side today do you think maybe my chart is wrong and maybe I could be ovulating today? Just wanted to see what your opinions are girls? X


----------



## rosabelle

Hotpink said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> woke up this morning knowing that my temp would drop.. and it hasnt!! ahhh!!!
> do you ladies know, should my temp be going up? because at the moment it kinda hovers up and down slightly but no big drops or rises??
> 
> i normally have the sorest bbs leading up to AF and the pain is almost gone!!
> im officially late for AF now but didnt have any tests at home.. kinda scared to test :S
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> xxx
> 
> i would be going crazy by now :test: :test: already...Click to expand...

haha!! yeah i am sitting at work wishing i could sneak out to buy a test.. it may have to wait till tomorrow morning! 

I have been to the bathroom like a thousand time this morning, hoping af isnt there! pretty funny actually!


----------



## lizlovelust

How to post a + or - OPK and/or HPT photo

Check it out and spread the word to those who don't know how to!


----------



## Hotpink

rosabelle said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> woke up this morning knowing that my temp would drop.. and it hasnt!! ahhh!!!
> do you ladies know, should my temp be going up? because at the moment it kinda hovers up and down slightly but no big drops or rises??
> 
> i normally have the sorest bbs leading up to AF and the pain is almost gone!!
> im officially late for AF now but didnt have any tests at home.. kinda scared to test :S
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> xxx
> 
> i would be going crazy by now :test: :test: already...Click to expand...
> 
> haha!! yeah i am sitting at work wishing i could sneak out to buy a test.. it may have to wait till tomorrow morning!
> 
> I have been to the bathroom like a thousand time this morning, hoping af isnt there! pretty funny actually!Click to expand...

i know the feeling, i was a week late last cycle and was peeing like crazy but i knew i wasnt though because we're using protection till febuary.


----------



## Stinas

scerena said:


> I was getting real sharp pains in my right side today do you think maybe my chart is wrong and maybe I could be ovulating today? Just wanted to see what your opinions are girls? X

You never know...DTD just in case....better safe than sorry :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Wow Stinas!! If that's not a bfp chart then I'm Lady Gaga!

 lol
:happydance:
OoOooo...looks like you might have O on CD53!!! Keep them temps up!!!


----------



## scerena

Well ff said I ovulated cd18! I'm glad I know that I do ovulate and me and the fertility consultant was right that I do ovulate with clomid but just later- I knew them nurses were wrong! Anyhow I'm slighty annoyed as me and oh didn't bd enough- usually we dtd everyday to every other day but we have had so much going on this cycle- I knew I was fertile because of my cm but we couldn't dtd them few nights as oh wasn't here and on one of the nights I had my nieces- but oh well :cry:

The only thing I'm confused about is it was yesterday I was getting real bad pains on my right hand side? I was only really getting little niggles the few days before x


----------



## x Helen x

Morning chart stalkers!

What do you think of my chart today? Do you think I'm 6DPO or 2DPO? I'm leaning towards 2, even tho FF thinks 6.


----------



## Hotpink

Ladies those charts are looking so amazing, and my BB hurts so badly.


----------



## scerena

What do u think of the pains I was getting yesterday? Do you think ff could be wrong and I ovulated yesterday any chance? Your bb's are sore? Have u been using protection the whole cycle? What protection are you using?x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> What do u think of the pains I was getting yesterday? Do you think ff could be wrong and I ovulated yesterday any chance? Your bb's are sore? Have u been using protection the whole cycle? What protection are you using?x

Yes youcould have just the other day, we been using condoms as protection but non of them broke or anything so idk.


----------



## littlesteph

I'm out this month AF showed her face on saturday


----------



## Hotpink

littlesteph said:


> I'm out this month AF showed her face on saturday

:cry::hugs: im sorry hun hoping this cycle is it for you.


----------



## scerena

Littlesteph- sorry Hun I hope this cycle is it for you :hugs:

Hotpink- I hope so :) hmmmm you hear of these things happening maybe you have a miracle bun in the oven lol!
X


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Littlesteph- sorry Hun I hope this cycle is it for you :hugs:
> 
> Hotpink- I hope so :) hmmmm you hear of these things happening maybe you have a miracle bun in the oven lol!
> X

LOL, hey now i dont want to start poas shhhhh not yet, but it would be nice though im only cd10.


----------



## duckytwins

hey hotpink, i think you might have missed when i first posted about adding my chart. i was wondering if you could. it might be able to help, i was pretty symptom-less during my tww then got my bfp. 

thanks. 

here's my link: 
My Ovulation Chart

url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/373dc1


----------



## Hotpink

duckytwins said:


> hey hotpink, i think you might have missed when i first posted about adding my chart. i was wondering if you could. it might be able to help, i was pretty symptom-less during my tww then got my bfp.
> 
> thanks.
> 
> here's my link:
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/373dc1

Hey another :bfp: we needed more of this. your added hun i might just have missed yours.


----------



## scerena

hotpink poas :haha: cd10 is a bit too early though lol! would be good if it happened by chance and you didnt have to ttc right? 

duckytwins- congrats on your bfp! I am going to have nose at your chart 
x


----------



## duckytwins

thanks!


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> hotpink poas :haha: cd10 is a bit too early though lol! would be good if it happened by chance and you didnt have to ttc right?
> 
> duckytwins- congrats on your bfp! I am going to have nose at your chart
> x

:rofl::test: at cd10 you got to be crazy... I so would though if i had a test.:haha:


----------



## scerena

Ha thats what I do lol! If theyre there I just use them :haha: like we havent even ovulated and we test we are true poas addicts arent we lol! Maybe use a opk lol? x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Ha thats what I do lol! If theyre there I just use them :haha: like we havent even ovulated and we test we are true poas addicts arent we lol! Maybe use a opk lol? x

I dont even have a opk test i need to order some for next cycle though. ebay here i come..:haha:


----------



## scerena

:haha: Im surprised that I dont a whole cycle without using them I am so proud of myself- time to get them for next cycle though lol! Im going to get ebay'ing now too lol x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> :haha: Im surprised that I dont a whole cycle without using them I am so proud of myself- time to get them for next cycle though lol! Im going to get ebay'ing now too lol x

lol, im don shopping on ebay now. waiting for them to get here.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hello All :hi:

Scerena- chart is looking good :thumbup: Temps are a rising! 

Stinas- totally chart stalking you! Waiting for todays entry\\:D/

Hotpink-I think your on to something with WTT/NTNP :winkwink:

Well, don't want to jinx it but one more day of high temp and i'll get my crosshairs [-o&lt; I'm pretty sure I did O, but I don't have sore BBs like I usually do :shrug: Although, I woke up in the middle of the night with a backache, and that was weird (especially lower back), that's never happened to me before.


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hello All :hi:
> 
> Scerena- chart is looking good :thumbup: Temps are a rising!
> 
> Stinas- totally chart stalking you! Waiting for todays entry\\:D/
> 
> Hotpink-I think your on to something with WTT/NTNP :winkwink:
> 
> Well, don't want to jinx it but one more day of high temp and i'll get my crosshairs [-o&lt; I'm pretty sure I did O, but I don't have sore BBs like I usually do :shrug: Although, I woke up in the middle of the night with a backache, and that was weird (especially lower back), that's never happened to me before.

I wish, but you never know right. Blah i have 4months and 4 week left of waiting.


----------



## scerena

Thanks Tallmom2b :) what pattern am I looking for now in my chart?? your symptoms sound good :) gl!
I agree hotpink is on to something ;)


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Thanks Tallmom2b :) what pattern am I looking for now in my chart?? your symptoms sound good :) gl!
> I agree hotpink is on to something ;)

lol i hope so.


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena said:


> Thanks Tallmom2b :) what pattern am I looking for now in my chart?? your symptoms sound good :) gl!
> I agree hotpink is on to something ;)

I suspect that your temps will continue to rise at least a little bit. But they should stay above the coverline. A dip is a good thing as long as it doesn't stay down. Usually if implantation occurs it makes temps go even higher, that's what they call a triphasic chart.


----------



## scerena

Oh thanks for the explanation I understand it a lot more now :) Im not expecting much from this cycle but I can have hope lol!
:dust:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Your chart is looking good!!! yay!!! 

Duckytwins - How are you feeling??

As for me...sore boobs are kicking in and temp shot up yet again today. I hope its something good.!!!


----------



## scerena

Im new to charting but stinas sore boobs are a good thing :) gl! x


----------



## Hotpink

stinas said:


> tallmom - your chart is looking good!!! Yay!!!
> 
> Duckytwins - how are you feeling??
> 
> As for me...sore boobs are kicking in and temp shot up yet again today. I hope its something good.!!!

poas already your driven me crazy over here


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas your chart looks so good!! It now is starting to look triphasic, which means if you are preggers than implantation just occured, hence the temp rise and sore BBs! :thumbup:
When will you test...


----------



## jelly tots

Test test test!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotpink

:haha:


jelly tots said:


> Test test test!!!!!!!

:haha:

ditto


----------



## Tallmom2b

We are such poas pushers :haha:


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> We are such poas pushers :haha:

lol, yes we are.


----------



## lizlovelust

Doctor confirmed I Oed on CD17 or CD18! we BDed on CD19 and she said I have a high chance of PG! Woop woop!


----------



## Stinas

haha You guys are too funny!!!!
Im super scared to test! Call me a big baby, but I am. DH is driving me crazy about it, but for some reason i am freaked out about it. Usually I dont mind POAS....but this time I got my hopes up super high and just cant do it yet. I am going to try to do it tom morn. I have 4 FRER all ready to go. 

Thank you all for letting me drive you crazy. I got super excited this morn when I got that high temp. I overlaid my chart to a BFP chart here and it was almost exactly the same, just my temps were a step or 2 higher....Im looking back now to see who it was.
Oh god do I hope this is it!

liz - YAY for Oing!!!!! fx!


----------



## Lisa92881

I love stalking all of your charts since giving up on mine!! :haha:

Stinas - Looks really good!! Can't wait til you test!

Liz - Woohoo! Good timing!


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> I love stalking all of your charts since giving up on mine!! :haha:
> 
> Stinas - Looks really good!! Can't wait til you test!
> 
> Liz - Woohoo! Good timing!

My charts pretty crazy too, doc told me I'm just one of those people with eratic temps and there's nothing I can do! So I should go by CM and OPKs!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks Lisa! Dont give up on yours...you never know!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh I do know, since I started Provera. :rofl: No worries though. After 120 days I'm dying for AF to just get here already so I can start over!!


----------



## scerena

Liz I ovulated cd18 too :) we bd cd18 and 20 does that mean I'm in with a chance then? I thought I was out! Gl Hun :)

Stinas- can't wait to see your tests make sure you post it so we can all have a peak :) my fx'd for you gl :)
X


----------



## lizlovelust

scerena said:


> Liz I ovulated cd18 too :) we bd cd18 and 20 does that mean I'm in with a chance then? I thought I was out! Gl Hun :)
> 
> Stinas- can't wait to see your tests make sure you post it so we can all have a peak :) my fx'd for you gl :)
> X

My doctor told me you usually O between 12 to 42 hours after a positive OPK and my OPK was positive CD17 and CD18, and she said I most likely Oed the 18th and that the egg can live up to 42 hours in the right conditions just like sperm, just not as long as sperm.


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - I hope af shows on that note lol. On to a new cycle! Fresh start. 
Scerena - thank you! I hope I'll have good news to report.


----------



## Tallmom2b

GL Stinas :hugs: can't wait to hear!


----------



## Stinas

Do you think tom or fri will be too early to test?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Do you think tom or fri will be too early to test?

No, BUT if it is a bfn, I woudnt say you are out. It's possible there might not be enough hcg in your system yet. Fx for you! Don't be nervous about POAS this early because the answer either way won't be writen in stone at this point. Your just checking in :winkwink:

Oh and I got my crosshairs this morn! Look how much my temp shot up! :happydance: and I'm totally baffled that my BBs aren't sore, just very slightly, hmmm...


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Do you think tom or fri will be too early to test?
> 
> No, BUT if it is a bfn, I woudnt say you are out. It's possible there might not be enough hcg in your system yet. Fx for you! Don't be nervous about POAS this early because the answer either way won't be writen in stone at this point. Your just checking in :winkwink:
> 
> Oh and I got my crosshairs this morn! Look how much my temp shot up! :happydance: and I'm totally baffled that my BBs aren't sore, just very slightly, hmmm...Click to expand...

Tallmom FX for you hun.

Stinas dont worry hun :dust:


----------



## duckytwins

Stinas said:


> Duckytwins - How are you feeling??

not bad, thanks. yesterday i felt like i got hit but a truck! i was so tired, achy, nauseous, i had a headache and a sore throat, coughing and just all round feeling like yuck. feeling a little better today, but definitely gonna need a nap! 

i think i figured something out. when i first wake up to pee in the am, there's nothing there, then after i get up and moving, the next pee has the pink tinge on wiping. weird... 

well, i get to see beep again in 5 days, so i'm pretty excited! i just hope there's growth happening down there! 

how is everyone else?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi duckytwins:) don't worry about the pink cm, just take it easy, rest a lot and maybe request a progesterone level check when you go to the doc. Lots of women spot during their pregnancies. As long as its not really heavy or dark red like AF. :hugs:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - YAY for crosshairs!!!!! You had a huge temp spike! yay! 
Ducky - glad to hear everything is going good. I hear pink spotting is ok during preg, but you should just ask your doc just in case. It must be an amazing feeling seeing the sonogram! I cant wait!

I was too chicken to test today...maybe tom or next. Temp dropped slightly today. Its the first day DH(so far) has not annoyed me about POAS! lol Maybe that was my hint to do so.
My boobs are larger and getting sore...nipples hurt the most...then the sorest spot is by my armpits. I have to say it is a bit different than AF sore boobs...they just get huge and painful everywhere, but not as much the nipples.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Your chart still looks great!! All those symptoms sound really good! Anything that's different from what you usually get is a good sign I think :thumbup: 
I've already gotten my hopes up, because my boobs always get sore right after O, but this time it's mostly my nipples, that hasn't happened before :)

And you should test whenever you feel comfortable doing so ;) They do say one should wait until after AF doesn't show.

FX for you!


----------



## messymommy

Dropping off my link for my chart so I can be added. If you can do green for me that would be great also. Thanks! I'm new to charting but been TTC agressively since Sept 2010 with no b/c for the past 8 years give or take and no luck. I had HSG done and found both tubes blocked but the left one opened with the dye so back in business!

Here's the link : url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37a86c]My Ovulation Chart[/url


----------



## Hotpink

messymommy said:


> Dropping off my link for my chart so I can be added. If you can do green for me that would be great also. Thanks! I'm new to charting but been TTC agressively since Sept 2010 with no b/c for the past 8 years give or take and no luck. I had HSG done and found both tubes blocked but the left one opened with the dye so back in business!
> 
> Here's the link : url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37a86c]My Ovulation Chart[/url

Welcome, goodluck this cycle hun.

You've been added.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Your chart still looks great!! All those symptoms sound really good! Anything that's different from what you usually get is a good sign I think :thumbup:
> I've already gotten my hopes up, because my boobs always get sore right after O, but this time it's mostly my nipples, that hasn't happened before :)
> 
> And you should test whenever you feel comfortable doing so ;) They do say one should wait until after AF doesn't show.
> 
> FX for you!

I hope so!!! 
I never really know exactly when AF is due...she is usually here by now....like 2 weeks ago! CD 54 today....longest ever!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Typically, as a rule, AF is due 14 days after O. I'd say it's safe to test 14dpo if AF doesn't show:)


----------



## Tallmom2b

messymommy said:


> Dropping off my link for my chart so I can be added. If you can do green for me that would be great also. Thanks! I'm new to charting but been TTC agressively since Sept 2010 with no b/c for the past 8 years give or take and no luck. I had HSG done and found both tubes blocked but the left one opened with the dye so back in business!
> 
> Here's the link : url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37a86c]My Ovulation Chart[/url

:hi: messymommy. 
Looks like you ate going to O any day now, keep bding! :) fx!


----------



## lizlovelust

Can you ladies check this out and let me know what you think?

www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/775056-thoughts-comments.html


----------



## twilliamssbt

lizlovelust said:


> Can you ladies check this out and let me know what you think?
> 
> www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/775056-thoughts-comments.html

On the cheapy HPT's I did not get a good positive until after I had got a positive with frer and clearblue digi.

Your HPT looks very much like mine did at 6dpo, I got a pos on FRER at 10dpo, although now my scan changed my dates slightly, it may actually have been 14dpo. I am not convinced by scan dates tbh I just think baby is larger than it should be for dates, and as OH has Acromegaly and possibly carries giantism gene, large baby is highly likely.

The cheapy HPT's seem to look like evaps up until you can get pos on frer tbh, then they look a good positive.


----------



## lizlovelust

twilliamssbt said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Can you ladies check this out and let me know what you think?
> 
> www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/775056-thoughts-comments.html
> 
> On the cheapy HPT's I did not get a good positive until after I had got a positive with frer and clearblue digi.
> 
> Your HPT looks very much like mine did at 6dpo, I got a pos on FRER at 10dpo, although now my scan changed my dates slightly, it may actually have been 14dpo. I am not convinced by scan dates tbh I just think baby is larger than it should be for dates, and as OH has Acromegaly and possibly carries giantism gene, large baby is highly likely.
> 
> The cheapy HPT's seem to look like evaps up until you can get pos on frer tbh, then they look a good positive.Click to expand...

Oh wow thank you! This helps me out a lot and gives me hope! :flower:


----------



## scerena

Gl liz :)

Stinaz have you tested yet?

Girls what do you think of my chart is it looking ok for 5dpo?x


----------



## rosabelle

well im stil waiting for that BFP! 
but.. my temps havent dropped!!! 

EEEEEK :happydance:


----------



## scerena

Good luck rosabelle :) x


----------



## rosabelle

scerena said:


> Good luck rosabelle :) x

Thanks scerena :)
Your temps are looking nice and high..FX they stay up there! x


----------



## scerena

Thank you :) x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Your chart looks great!! That temp spike is a good sign! You are one more DPO than me :) 
I hope we both get our bfp this time! And I hope I get a nice temp spike like yours tomorrow! :dust:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wow sore BBs are really kicking in today, ouch! Hope that's a good sign!


----------



## Hotpink

liz FX for you
ladies your charts looking so good got a feeling there going to be some :bfp:'s this month.

stinas are you going to test today or have you already?


----------



## scerena

Tallmom2b- That's good we can do this tww together :) so a temp spike is good yeh? What am I looking for now? I hope you get a temp spike then if it's good :) Be great if we both got a :bfp: My boobs are so sore too! Oh please god give us some good news this month!

Hotpink- how are you today? X


----------



## lizlovelust

What's going on with my chart....


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Hotpink- how are you today? X

Feel fine beside my left side cramping up other then that im fine lil tired but not too bad, heartburn i think is starting to kick in again but that could have been from the pizza we ate for hubby Birthday lastnight.:shrug:


----------



## duckytwins

spent more time in the er again last night. i was having terrible cramps and more pink blood all day yesterday. i called my dr and he said to go. dh came home and brought me. they did an us and i got to see beep again! still beeping!! my cervix is still closed, and they measured me at 6+3, which is up from what i measured on monday. the attending said the sac is an odd shape but it really wasn't that oddly shaped when i had my us at my drs office. they are considering it a threatened mc and i have to be closely monitored. i am relieved, most definitely, but still cautious.


----------



## duckytwins

it looks like there are some ladies with some good signs! i can't wait to see more :bfp:s!!


----------



## scerena

Duckytwins- sorry to hear you was in ER last night I hope everything goes ok for you Hun :hugs: x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Glad to hear everything is still okay:hugs: take it very easy, no stress :)


----------



## scerena

Hotpink- hmmmm symptoms I'm excited incase a miracle has happened :) xx


----------



## momwannabe81

Does anyone know what flat temps before O could mean if they mean anything?


----------



## alspals13

Put me down for a BFP please :)
So excited but very very cautious right now!!!


----------



## Stinas

Ducky - sorry about the scare. Take it easy and relax. Let dh pamper you!!!
Alspals - Congrats!!!

I have decided to test on Monday. That should be "late" enough to give me a proper result. Temps are hanging steady at 98.2 which is good, so it's all a waiting game now.


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom and scerena -- Good luck, hopefully you'll both be getting BFPs soon!

rosabelle -- Your temps are looking good. I think they would have dropped by now for AF to come, so it's looking good still.


----------



## LittleBird

alspals13 said:


> Put me down for a BFP please :)
> So excited but very very cautious right now!!!

Wow, congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mos.!


----------



## scerena

Thanks little bird I hope we do too :) I'm not getting my hopes up yet as first month temping so not sure what previous charts would have looked like x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Hotpink- hmmmm symptoms I'm excited incase a miracle has happened :) xx

I had this same sysptoms last cycle i had a really light flow as well :shrug:miracle:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

alspals13 said:


> Put me down for a BFP please :)
> So excited but very very cautious right now!!!

Congrats hun 

Your updated.


----------



## Beauty2

Hotpink - can you add a flashing :bfp: to my chart. I got a bfp on 10dpo and confirmed by a digi today (11dpo). My chart is very cliche...implantation dip and a little triphasic so it might be helpful. 

Thanks so much!!! 

Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!!! I'm praying you all get your bfp's very soon!!!! Lots and lots of baby :dust: to you!!!! :dust:


----------



## scerena

Congrats on your :bfp: 's girls have a h&h 9 months girls x


----------



## Stinas

Congrats beauty!!!!

Well I caves and tested today. BIG mistake. Bfn. 
Super upsetting but it got me to call the doc and just my luck, office closed. When will I catch a freaking break already?!


----------



## Hotpink

Beauty2 said:


> Hotpink - can you add a flashing :bfp: to my chart. I got a bfp on 10dpo and confirmed by a digi today (11dpo). My chart is very cliche...implantation dip and a little triphasic so it might be helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!!! I'm praying you all get your bfp's very soon!!!! Lots and lots of baby :dust: to you!!!! :dust:

Congrats hun

Your updated


----------



## messymommy

Congrats on the BFP!!! Your chart will be helpful to all of us for comparison so thanks :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena said:


> Tallmom2b- That's good we can do this tww together :) so a temp spike is good yeh? What am I looking for now? I hope you get a temp spike then if it's good :) Be great if we both got a :bfp: My boobs are so sore too! Oh please god give us some good news this month!
> 
> Hotpink- how are you today? X

Your temp should stay up but still might fluctuate up and down a little. High temps are good, a big dip between 6-13dpo is good too:)
I'm waiting for that good news!



momwannabe81 said:


> Does anyone know what flat temps before O could mean if they mean anything?

I've seen it before, I think it has something to do with level hormones and good charting practices :winkwink: looks like you will O within a day or two :)



alspals13 said:


> Put me down for a BFP please :)
> So excited but very very cautious right now!!!

Yaeeee! Congrats! :happydance:



Beauty2 said:


> Hotpink - can you add a flashing :bfp: to my chart. I got a bfp on 10dpo and confirmed by a digi today (11dpo). My chart is very cliche...implantation dip and a little triphasic so it might be helpful.
> 
> Thanks so much!!!
> 
> Good luck to all of you lovely ladies!!! I'm praying you all get your bfp's very soon!!!! Lots and lots of baby :dust: to you!!!! :dust:

Congrats beauty!!!! :hugs:



Stinas said:


> Congrats beauty!!!!
> 
> Well I caves and tested today. BIG mistake. Bfn.
> Super upsetting but it got me to call the doc and just my luck, office closed. When will I catch a freaking break already?!

Sorry Stinas! But your not out yet! It's still early, who knows maybe implantation hasn't happend yet, and that's why HPT hasn't detected it yet?
:dust:


----------



## scerena

Tallmom2b- ok thanks now I know what to look out for :) hopefully we get a :bfp: this cycle let's get some good charts again :) x


----------



## rosabelle

wow congrats on the BFP's girls!! lets keep them coming! :)


my temp had a small drop today! :(:(
its still above the coverline but only just... 
i tested again and another BFN but still not feeling like AF is coming.. 
feeling a bit down today...


----------



## Hotpink

Wow, mood swing this evening, dang never had these before O only after.


----------



## Beauty2

Stinas said:


> Congrats beauty!!!!
> 
> Well I caves and tested today. BIG mistake. Bfn.
> Super upsetting but it got me to call the doc and just my luck, office closed. When will I catch a freaking break already?!

Your chart is looking good so far. Your still in...don't count yourself out yet.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I hope so!!! It was pretty depressing putting the frer up against any kind of light trying to find a line. At one point I saw something, but it was just my eyes. Pretty sad. Im just really starting to think something is wrong with me. 
Like how can my chart be so "good looking" and get a bfn. I just dont get it!!!

Rosabelle - I feel like your avatar! lol I totally know how you feel today...we are both in a very similar boat!

Hotpink - I hope you get a surprise!!

Beauty - Thank you! I hope its just too early for testing! 

I am calling doc monday to make an apt. My friend told me to tell her its a possibility that I could be just so they can sneak me in sooner.


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - I hope so!!! It was pretty depressing putting the frer up against any kind of light trying to find a line. At one point I saw something, but it was just my eyes. Pretty sad. Im just really starting to think something is wrong with me.
> Like how can my chart be so "good looking" and get a bfn. I just dont get it!!!
> 
> Rosabelle - I feel like your avatar! lol I totally know how you feel today...we are both in a very similar boat!
> 
> Hotpink - I hope you get a surprise!!
> 
> Beauty - Thank you! I hope its just too early for testing!
> 
> I am calling doc monday to make an apt. My friend told me to tell her its a possibility that I could be just so they can sneak me in sooner.

If i get a surprise it sure would be lol


----------



## scerena

Gl rosabelle & stinas :) 
:dust: to every one 

Last night and a couple of times yesterday I had a real sharp pain in my stomach it was really hurting I hope something bad isn't happening x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi scerena, your chart still looks good, dips like that at this point isn't such a bad thing. Cramps in stomach could be a good sign:shrug: it's still early:)


----------



## scerena

I hope so tallmom2b that dip worried me this morning and th cramps they hurt really bad x


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Hi scerena, your chart still looks good, dips like that at this point isn't such a bad thing. Cramps in stomach could be a good sign:shrug: it's still early:)

I agree, what ive read implantation is about 7 to 10 dpo so thats possible this is why your stomach was cramping.


----------



## scerena

Hmmmm fingers crossed it's unlikely but I suppose that it could happen x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Hmmmm fingers crossed it's unlikely but I suppose that it could happen x

Got all my crossable crossed :dust:


----------



## scerena

Ha thanks Hun :hugs: xx


----------



## Stinas

This cycle is never ending!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> This cycle is never ending!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?

FX hun..

AFM: im so tired DH found me taking a nap today before lunch idk what is going on:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

Okay ladies, i was sitting here looking at yall charts and then i felt fludding on my right side im at cd13 about to O any day now, but this fludding i never felt before in any cycles i had... any advice? cant test till i get my order in GRRRR....


----------



## Stinas

Hot pink - I'm excited for you! Lol you never know!!!


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Hot pink - I'm excited for you! Lol you never know!!!

It stopped now im having O pains i think


----------



## Stinas

Cd 57...98.2 once again. If I'm not preg what's going on?
Really confused.


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Cd 57...98.2 once again. If I'm not preg what's going on?
> Really confused.

your chart looks so good hun i say take another test


----------



## scerena

Hey how is everyone???
Yes stinas test :) x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Hey how is everyone???
> Yes stinas test :) x

Oh, your temp went up hun, good sign...:happydance:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I think if AF doesn't show in a few days that is an excellent sign! If you test on 14dpo I think that would be good:) remember fmu is best. Fx for you and I don't want to get your hopes up too much, but I will be shocked if you aren't preggers! Are you having any symptoms yet?


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I hope I am! My boobs feel like a truck hit me in the chest. Someone hugged me last night and I jerked back slightly because of the pain. Besides that I was beyond tired yesterday and my face has been breaking out on my jawline with a few pimples, the unpoppable hurtful ones. Weird. I usually get one during or right after af once and a while, besides that my face has always been clear. I get light cramps here and there, but nothing crazy. 
I hope this is it. Been dreaming weird lately...with drool and all lol 
What scares me is if not, why is my cycle being so long? This is record for me. Besides that one 52day cycle I never came close to it again. 
Sorry for the rant but I don't discuss my ttc with anyone besides you guys and dh. 
So I still have a shot? I am not just holding on to hope?


----------



## Tallmom2b

Like I said, I will be so shocked if you aren't. When I was preggo my BBs were very very sore, like what you are explaining. By the 5th week smells were stronger, I had funky dreams too, tired, emotional, horny :haha:
Plus you tested early, maybe test again tomorrow?


----------



## scerena

Hotpink- yay let hope the temp goes up up and up :) how are you today?
Stinas- good symptoms eeeek how exciting! My fx'd for you :)
Tallmom2b- how's you???
X


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - I hope I am! My boobs feel like a truck hit me in the chest. Someone hugged me last night and I jerked back slightly because of the pain. Besides that I was beyond tired yesterday and my face has been breaking out on my jawline with a few pimples, the unpoppable hurtful ones. Weird. I usually get one during or right after af once and a while, besides that my face has always been clear. I get light cramps here and there, but nothing crazy.
> I hope this is it. Been dreaming weird lately...with drool and all lol
> What scares me is if not, why is my cycle being so long? This is record for me. Besides that one 52day cycle I never came close to it again.
> Sorry for the rant but I don't discuss my ttc with anyone besides you guys and dh.
> So I still have a shot? I am not just holding on to hope?

Stinas, dont feel bad with DS i was 13 week before i got + on hpt and that was after a + blood test all women are different :hugs: dont lose hope.


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena said:


> Hotpink- yay let hope the temp goes up up and up :) how are you today?
> Stinas- good symptoms eeeek how exciting! My fx'd for you :)
> Tallmom2b- how's you???
> X

Doing good, temp dipped today, but hope it goes back up tomorrow!!
I'm hopeful because I tried SI this cycle:)


----------



## scerena

What SI- soy? sorry prob a stupid question :haha: you're only 1dpo behind me how exciting! We can symptom spot :) hope some bfp's start coming our way! My temp went up a little is that ok? X


----------



## Tallmom2b

There are a lot of bfp happening lately! I think it's in the air:)
Your chart looks good, maybe that dip was an implantation dip? I predict that your temp will go up more :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Yeh there is alot of bfp's on here isn't there hopefully we can join :)
I hope it was implantation dip my fx'd it was as that night I had major cramps in my side and stomach ive never felt anything like that before but definitely won't get my hopes up!
X


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - I hope I am! My boobs feel like a truck hit me in the chest. Someone hugged me last night and I jerked back slightly because of the pain. Besides that I was beyond tired yesterday and my face has been breaking out on my jawline with a few pimples, the unpoppable hurtful ones. Weird. I usually get one during or right after af once and a while, besides that my face has always been clear. I get light cramps here and there, but nothing crazy.
> I hope this is it. Been dreaming weird lately...with drool and all lol
> What scares me is if not, why is my cycle being so long? This is record for me. Besides that one 52day cycle I never came close to it again.
> Sorry for the rant but I don't discuss my ttc with anyone besides you guys and dh.
> So I still have a shot? I am not just holding on to hope?

that sound exactly like what i was like before i found out, the amount of breakouts i had were amazing and i normally dont get more than one or two, boobs still feel like that now for me. bit annoying when me and hubster are trying to hug or anything. then the tiredness just all of a sudden hit me.
other thing was i know when af is coming cos i get really bad cramps on the evening before or the morning of but had small ones all throughout the week and werent anything to write home about.
i didnt test until 18dpo as i didnt realise i had ov'd a week early so may be another day or two until it shows up. be very surprised if you arent chick. how very exciting!
got all my fingers and toes crossed! :dust: xx



congrats to all the bfp's, if your due date is in june (as think they will be) you will have to come join us on the june bugs 2012 topic thread.x

good luck and :dust: to everyone else on the tww or waiting to ov.x 

pink & tallmom - hope this is it for you, looking very promising for you guys too!x


----------



## Stinas

Oh god do I hope everyone is right!!! 
Might test tom. Hopefully its going to be a good one!!!


----------



## rosabelle

well after being 5 days late.. having high temps..and feeling pregnant... AF came :(
i am crushed... 

GL to those still waiting.. i so hope this is it for you.. 
x


----------



## scerena

Rosabelle- aw Hun :hugs: I am so so sorry af got you :hugs: xx


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Hotpink- yay let hope the temp goes up up and up :) how are you today?
> Stinas- good symptoms eeeek how exciting! My fx'd for you :)
> Tallmom2b- how's you???
> X

Im tired as heek and starting to get a headache.


----------



## scerena

U have a whole load of symptoms :) eeeek!x


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> U have a whole load of symptoms :) eeeek!x

Well i was fine went on a walk with DH and then to my brother and SIL come home put dinner out but tonight my headache isnt stopping :sex: tonight:haha:


----------



## Stinas

Rosabelle - sorry af got you!!

Hot pink - does someone not want to wtt? ;-)


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Rosabelle - sorry af got you!!
> 
> Hot pink - does someone not want to wtt? ;-)

:happydance:you got that right:haha:


----------



## Stinas

Hotpink said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Rosabelle - sorry af got you!!
> 
> Hot pink - does someone not want to wtt? ;-)
> 
> :happydance:you got that right:haha:Click to expand...

Lol didn't think so :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think..

Okay so HPTs are all still negative and i'm 9dpo, but OPKs seem to be darker at FMU starting 7DPO but ligjhter in the afternoon and evening since. what's going on do you think?:shrug:

I know I Oed CD18 and I'm 9DPO today.

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0811.jpg


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Rosabelle - sorry af got you!!
> 
> Hot pink - does someone not want to wtt? ;-)
> 
> :happydance:you got that right:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lol didn't think so :flower:Click to expand...

yeah but idk the fludding is back on the left side this time.:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## scerena

Hi I took my temp this morning at 5.45- 36.82 used the bbt adjuster which says I should put 36.99 as I have taken it a hour.and half earlier as usually take it at 7.15- what temp would you lovely ladies use???x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Oh, I forgot, SI is soy isoflavones, natures clomid. :)
My temp went back up today! :thumbup:


----------



## Tallmom2b

lizlovelust said:


> What do you ladies think..
> 
> Okay so HPTs are all still negative and i'm 9dpo, but OPKs seem to be darker at FMU starting 7DPO but ligjhter in the afternoon and evening since. what's going on do you think?:shrug:
> 
> I know I Oed CD18 and I'm 9DPO today.
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0811.jpg

https://www.peeonastick.com/opks.html
Hi Liz:)
I think you might benefit from reading the info at this link.
Also, do you take your temp before you get up out of bed at the same time every morning? Charting will just be a big crazy frustration if your data isn't accurate :wacko:
I took a peek at your chart and it looks like you are more like 4dpo or so.
Those cheap OPKs are tricky, just because there are two lines doesn't mean it's a positive. The result line has to be equal to or darker than the control line.
A good method is to get the clear blue digital OPKs and if you think you have a positive on a cheapie poa clear blue, if you get a smiley than you can be sure:thumbup:

Hope this helps:)


----------



## scerena

Yay your temp ha gone up :) I thought it was soy I was being blonde :haha: what do you think of my post above?x


----------



## Tallmom2b

I usually use what I get and make note of the time. But if you want to use the adjusted temp I think that would be okay:)


----------



## scerena

Ok thanks wasnt sure wether my temp is accurate enough and maybe the adjuster might be more accurate? I havent a clue lol!
Any symptoms at all for you?
x


----------



## Tallmom2b

So far just sore BBs, they seem to be getting worse everyday. :)
And I think my appetite is increasing too, I had some serious munchies last night :haha:


----------



## scerena

Awww bless you- all good signs though :) its looking good for you! x


----------



## Stinas

Temp dropped today. What do you ladies think? Af or just a drop due to odd sleep? I was half awake for over an hour before taking it.


----------



## Tallmom2b

If your sleep was disturbed than it could affect your temp. If AF doesn't show than you are not out yet:) if your temp goes back up tomorrow than that's a good sign, if it keeps going down, not a good sign:(
Fx crossed for you I hope AF stays away!!!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> If your sleep was disturbed than it could affect your temp. If AF doesn't show than you are not out yet:) if your temp goes back up tomorrow than that's a good sign, if it keeps going down, not a good sign:(
> Fx crossed for you I hope AF stays away!!!

I agrees with Tallmom


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies. It was a super odd sleep. I kept waking up and having super weird dreams. One was even with me with a baby that was actually mine! It was weird because when I woke up it felt real. 

Tallmom - Love the new avatar!


----------



## Stinas

No af ladies!!!
Is it bad that I feel like I still have a shot? It was not a crazy drop. I looked at charts like mine and I saw plenty of dips, some lower than mine. 
Am I just hoping too much?


----------



## Wilsey

Stinas - your temps are still way above the coverline! Good luck :)


----------



## lizlovelust

my temps are still all over and still BFN at 10DPO


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> No af ladies!!!
> Is it bad that I feel like I still have a shot? It was not a crazy drop. I looked at charts like mine and I saw plenty of dips, some lower than mine.
> Am I just hoping too much?

No you aren't hoping too much, your chart looks really good!
I bet tomorrows temp will make things clearer. Fx for you!


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - Yay!! Temps stilll look good!!


----------



## Hotpink

Okay ladies take a look at my chart please.
let me know what you think.

My Chart


----------



## Stinas

Wilsey said:


> Stinas - your temps are still way above the coverline! Good luck :)

Hii!!!!!!! How are you feeling????!!!!!

I hope I'm still in the running. No af. Wore a liner all day and nothing. Had a glass and a half of wine tonight though. Had a stressful week.


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> my temps are still all over and still BFN at 10DPO

Liz,

I think you didn't O on cd18, I believe you had O'd on cd22, though i could be wrong. Your temps are getting up there :thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Gl stinas and liz :) 
Hotpink- I'm not sure Hun as I'm still a beginner lol, but hope it's looking good :)

Well I'm 9dpo today so dying to poas! I'm having serious withdrawal symptoms lol haven't done opks or hpt all cycle- that's a record for me lol! Anyway I know they're going to be :bfn: so no point disappointing myself really x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink- looks like no O yet, but your temps are nice and level, I think that's a good sign that your body is working well:)

Scerena- chart looks promising, it's good those temps are high, which means there is plenty of progesterone! Fx for you!!

I woke up with a backache, :(
My sleep has also been weird, lots of waking dreams, my DP always has to yell at me to get me to snap out of it, but that freaks me out even more :haha:
BBs are still sore too!

Stinas- I really hope you have good news for us today!!


----------



## scerena

Really? Yay glad it's looking good...

Backache etc are all good signs- I hope you get your bfp the symptoms sound promising- do you usually get any of them symptoms??

Stinas- I agree with tallmom2b- I hope you have good news today my fx'd for you 
X


----------



## Hotpink

Scerena, Your temps are looking good hun.

Tallmom, let see i've been stalking your chart forever now and this is the best one yet your temps are doing so well Soy is working for you keep it up hun,

Stinas, I so agree with the rest of the ladies, please give us some good news. Your temp couldn't get any better, if your not i would be surprised. and i do believe you had an implantation dip yesterday looking forward on seeing this temp today.

AFM: I'm so tired, school is going well work on my finals asssignment for this week, temp went down today, but i knew i hadn't O'd yet should have known though lol since my last long cycle.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Backache is a new thing this cycle but not sure if it is related. I usually get sore BBs but they seem worse than usuall. Which could mean that my progesterone is just higher than usuall, which also could mean I'm preggo. But, :shrug:
Last cycle I had an ultrasound around this DPO and they spotted a small gestational sac. I never got a bfp though and AF came at 12dpo:(
Anyway this cycles chart is looking similar to last, so I'm hopeful just hope if conception did occur it sticks this time!


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Backache is a new thing this cycle but not sure if it is related. I usually get sore BBs but they seem worse than usuall. Which could mean that my progesterone is just higher than usuall, which also could mean I'm preggo. But, :shrug:
> Last cycle I had an ultrasound around this DPO and they spotted a small gestational sac. I never got a bfp though and AF came at 12dpo:(
> Anyway this cycles chart is looking similar to last, so I'm hopeful just hope if conception did occur it sticks this time!

https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/babydust-5.gif


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> my temps are still all over and still BFN at 10DPO
> 
> Liz,
> 
> I think you didn't O on cd18, I believe you had O'd on cd22, though i could be wrong. Your temps are getting up there :thumbup:Click to expand...

FF says CD23! but I have no +OPKs around then...:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> my temps are still all over and still BFN at 10DPO
> 
> Liz,
> 
> I think you didn't O on cd18, I believe you had O'd on cd22, though i could be wrong. Your temps are getting up there :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> FF says CD23! but I have no +OPKs around then...:shrug:Click to expand...

Give it a few more days to see, but i could be wrong :shrug: your crosshairs looks like there in the right place now. 

Ladies please look at Liz chart and see what you think? Please and Thank you


----------



## scerena

Thanks hotpink :) x


----------



## daangconcepts

Maaaaannnn this is a long thread!! I want to be added to the list. This is my first month charting from cd 1, and I am finding my temps to be pretty erratic. :nope:

I am 7 months off bc and my cycles are crazy(average 60 days). First Dr appointment last month I was giving Provera, and this is the cycle following that AF. 

I have been checking for CM and have seen a little bit of EWCM for a few days at CD 28. But does my temp drop this morning suggest I prob didn't ovulate? Any help/opinions appreciated.


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Thanks hotpink :) x

Your welcome hun.


----------



## Hotpink

daangconcepts said:


> Maaaaannnn this is a long thread!! I want to be added to the list. This is my first month charting from cd 1, and I am finding my temps to be pretty erratic. :nope:
> 
> I am 7 months off bc and my cycles are crazy(average 60 days). First Dr appointment last month I was giving Provera, and this is the cycle following that AF.
> 
> I have been checking for CM and have seen a little bit of EWCM for a few days at CD 28. But does my temp drop this morning suggest I prob didn't ovulate? Any help/opinions appreciated.
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Hun, your add and dont feel bad about long cycles Ill see


----------



## wishingm

How can i be added!



Hotpink said:


> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/trying-to-conceive-1.gif
> 
> Chart's
> 54 Ladies Charting 38 still [-o&lt; and 16 has thier :happydance: :bfp:'s :happydance:
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/prayinforabfp.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahicks's Chart
> Aliciatm's Chart
> :bfp:Alspals13's Chart:bfp:
> AllMacsNow
> Angeladdie1's Chart
> Anna_marie's Chart
> Armywife88's Chart
> :bfp:Beauty2's Chart:bfp:
> BettyBooster's Chart
> BridieChild's Chart
> :bfp:Cco's Chart:bfp:
> Daangconcept's Chart
> :bfp:Dreambaby's Chart:bfp:
> :bfp:Duckytwins's Chart:bfp:
> EmmaRhiannon's Chart
> Goodvibes2's Chart
> Grumblebea's Chart
> Hotpink's Chart
> :bfp:Honey08's Chart:bfp:
> :bfp:Jaybug's Chart:bfp:
> :bfp:Jelly tots's Chart:bfp:
> Jeoestreich's Chart
> Kimre's Chart
> Katie Blue's Chart
> :bfp:Leilahs_mommy's Chart:bfp:
> Lisa92881's Chart
> :bfp:LittleBird's Chart:bfp:
> Littlesteph's Chart
> Lizlovelust's Chart
> :bfp:Lotsakellz's Chart:bfp:
> Mammag's Chart
> :bfp:Maidenet's Chart:bfp:
> :bfp:MiissMuffet's Chart:bfp:
> Momwannbe81's Chart
> Messymommy's Chart
> MYPRINCEssB's Chart
> Naneh.Estel's Chart
> Popcorn's Chart
> Rosabelle's Chart
> Rustyknutts's Chart
> Scerena's Chart
> Stinas's Chart
> S_Dowd's Chart
> :bfp:Steena13's Chart:bfp:
> Stefie's Chart
> Tallmom2b's Chart
> :bfp:Taylorxx's Chart:bfp:
> Tina.wt.wang's Chart
> Tonibzac's Chart
> Tupi's Chart
> :bfp:Twilliamssbt's Chart:bfp:
> Wannababycoop's Chart
> Wishing89's Chart
> X Helen x's Chart
> 1cre8tivgrl's Chart
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Its_Me

You can add mine 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hotpink said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> my temps are still all over and still BFN at 10DPO
> 
> Liz,
> 
> I think you didn't O on cd18, I believe you had O'd on cd22, though i could be wrong. Your temps are getting up there :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> FF says CD23! but I have no +OPKs around then...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a few more days to see, but i could be wrong :shrug: your crosshairs looks like there in the right place now.
> 
> Ladies please look at Liz chart and see what you think? Please and Thank youClick to expand...

Liz did you see my post for you on pg 197? Looks like you O'd on CD 23 and you are about 6DPO. Gl to you :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Its_Me said:


> You can add mine
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Congrats!! :happydance: Like looking at your chart because we both have the same coverline :) My temps are hovering at 98.5 right now [-o&lt;

H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Its_Me

Tallmom2b said:


> Its_Me said:
> 
> 
> You can add mine
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance: Like looking at your chart because we both have the same coverline :) My temps are hovering at 98.5 right now [-o&lt;
> 
> H&H 9 months to you!Click to expand...

Thanks TallMom ... As you could see .. I waited a long time to test .. but im glad I did ... FX and :dust: for you


----------



## Stinas

Thanks for all the support ladies!!! But another low temp today. I even took it twice. I had weird sleep again, but not as bad as the night before. I really hope it turns around and shoots up. I'm tired of waiting. I really want my bfp!! My chart tortures me!!!

Tallmom - your chart and symptoms are looking good!!! 
Scerena - nice high temps!
Hotpink - I am routing for you getting a surprise bfp!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Stinas! No AF so you are still in:) When will you test again? I know, you're worried you will see a bfn, but maybe you will see a bfp :)
Maybe if no AF by tomorrow you will test?

Fx :dust:


----------



## scerena

Thanks stinas- and dont you give up yet af hasnt shown so you are still in this month :hugs: when will you test again? x


----------



## lizlovelust

Tallmom2b said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> my temps are still all over and still BFN at 10DPO
> 
> Liz,
> 
> I think you didn't O on cd18, I believe you had O'd on cd22, though i could be wrong. Your temps are getting up there :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> FF says CD23! but I have no +OPKs around then...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Give it a few more days to see, but i could be wrong :shrug: your crosshairs looks like there in the right place now.
> 
> Ladies please look at Liz chart and see what you think? Please and Thank youClick to expand...
> 
> Liz did you see my post for you on pg 197? Looks like you O'd on CD 23 and you are about 6DPO. Gl to you :)Click to expand...

Thanks, I also re checked my OPKs and I guess I had a positive on CD24 and CD26 too weird, but not CD23.:wacko:

Who know's what's going on with me!


----------



## Stinas

Thanks ladies but who am I kidding. Af is probably around the corner. I tested and of course bfn. I really truly feel like this is just never going to happen to me. Is it bad that I scared to go to doc because I feel she will tell me the same? 
This sucks!!! 
Seeing all the bfp on this thread makes me feel better, so come on ladies...bring on the bfp!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you think?

I think I'm 6dpo not 11dpo
i played with the contrast a little...
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0825copy.jpg


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think it's an evap line :( but your not out yet, Its still way early to be testing :flower:

Stinas- ugh! Sorry bout the bfn:hugs: but you technically still aren't out yet until AF shows up. If it truely is bfn, then I still think its going to happen for you hun! Your temps are high during your LP which means your body is producing enough progesterone and the length of your LP is nice and long which is another really good thing, it's good to have a nice long window for the eggy to implant! Try SI next cycle, that is if this truely is a bfn cycle for you... :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

aw poo you really think so?


----------



## Stinas

I got some brown spotting now. Would it be too late for implantation? Lol 
Thanks for making me feel better tallmom. I'm routing for you this cycle!!! You deserve it soo much!!! 

Liz - its probably too early for you. Don't stress yourself out by poas. Relax a bit and then it will come


----------



## scerena

Aw Stinas :hugs: I hope that its just spotting and nothing else hun im still keeping my fx'd for you that full af doesnt show... :hugs:

Liz- I agree I think they may be evaps especially if you're only 6dpo hun, but keep testing :)
x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- brown spotting isn't bad as long as it doesn't get worse and turn more red. It's not unheard of to have a late implantation, if your temps go back up and spotting doesn't get worse than that is a great sign! Fx!!!!

Scerena- when are you planning on testing? Maybe I'll test same day as you:)

Liz- Ya, that's what I'm leaning towards, but if it is a bfp the tests will get darker as the days go by:thumbup:


----------



## Hotpink

wishingm said:


> How can i be added!
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/trying-to-conceive-1.gif
> 
> Chart's
> 54 Ladies Charting 38 still [-o&lt; and 16 has thier :happydance: :bfp:'s :happydance:
> 
> https://i1034.photobucket.com/albums/a430/Motherx1x2nheaven/Babystuff_BFP_2WW/prayinforabfp.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahicks's Chart
> Aliciatm's Chart
> :bfp:Alspals13's Chart:bfp:
> AllMacsNow
> Angeladdie1's Chart
> Anna_marie's Chart
> Armywife88's Chart
> :bfp:Beauty2's Chart:bfp:
> BettyBooster's Chart
> BridieChild's Chart
> :bfp:Cco's Chart:bfp:
> Daangconcept's Chart
> :bfp:Dreambaby's Chart:bfp:
> :bfp:Duckytwins's Chart:bfp:
> EmmaRhiannon's Chart
> Goodvibes2's Chart
> Grumblebea's Chart
> Hotpink's Chart
> :bfp:Honey08's Chart:bfp:
> :bfp:Jaybug's Chart:bfp:
> :bfp:Jelly tots's Chart:bfp:
> Jeoestreich's Chart
> Kimre's Chart
> Katie Blue's Chart
> :bfp:Leilahs_mommy's Chart:bfp:
> Lisa92881's Chart
> :bfp:LittleBird's Chart:bfp:
> Littlesteph's Chart
> Lizlovelust's Chart
> :bfp:Lotsakellz's Chart:bfp:
> Mammag's Chart
> :bfp:Maidenet's Chart:bfp:
> :bfp:MiissMuffet's Chart:bfp:
> Momwannbe81's Chart
> Messymommy's Chart
> MYPRINCEssB's Chart
> Naneh.Estel's Chart
> Popcorn's Chart
> Rosabelle's Chart
> Rustyknutts's Chart
> Scerena's Chart
> Stinas's Chart
> S_Dowd's Chart
> :bfp:Steena13's Chart:bfp:
> Stefie's Chart
> Tallmom2b's Chart
> :bfp:Taylorxx's Chart:bfp:
> Tina.wt.wang's Chart
> Tonibzac's Chart
> Tupi's Chart
> :bfp:Twilliamssbt's Chart:bfp:
> Wannababycoop's Chart
> Wishing89's Chart
> X Helen x's Chart
> 1cre8tivgrl's Chart
> 
> 
> ​Click to expand...

I need your FF chart url hun


----------



## Hotpink

Its_Me said:


> You can add mine
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Yay, congrats hun we needed more of these to look at thanks


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah!!! I love that!!! Look at all those BFPs!!! I just started temping today after getting AF and taking a few weeks off...hope to add my BFP to the list soon.


----------



## scerena

Tallmom2b- I'm going to try and wait until thurs/fri but today I brought 4 frer's so I don't know as I might not be able to help myself and not test knowing they're there lol!
When are you planning on testing? 

It's_Me- congrats Hun have a h&h 9 months 
X


----------



## happybeany

Heya! Can I be added?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2 :) xx


----------



## Hotpink

OMG, cramping really bad right now..


----------



## Hotpink

happybeany said:


> Heya! Can I be added?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2 :) xx

Welcome hun you've been added


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Heya! Can I be added?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2 :) xx
> 
> Welcome hun you've been addedClick to expand...

So am i! but it feels nothing like AF:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink

Okay ladies ive been cramping off and on and now been having fludding or twings on my right side all day long wth...


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> Okay ladies ive been cramping off and on and now been having fludding or twings on my right side all day long wth...

I've been having stabbing like cramps all over in my abdomen all day on and off :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies ive been cramping off and on and now been having fludding or twings on my right side all day long wth...
> 
> I've been having stabbing like cramps all over in my abdomen all day on and off :wacko:Click to expand...

:cry: my cramps are on the left and after its done the fludding or twings start on the right side ive never had this before


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies ive been cramping off and on and now been having fludding or twings on my right side all day long wth...
> 
> I've been having stabbing like cramps all over in my abdomen all day on and off :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: my cramps are on the left and after its done the fludding or twings start on the right side ive never had this beforeClick to expand...

weird :wacko:


----------



## Stinas

Well I am officially out....AF came this evening...full force...bitch! lol
Whatever...on to a new cycle...hopefully not as long. I have decided NOT to use OPK's this cycle. I feel like they dont work for me. 

Hotpink - BD just in case.


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> Well I am officially out....AF came this evening...full force...bitch! lol
> Whatever...on to a new cycle...hopefully not as long. I have decided NOT to use OPK's this cycle. I feel like they dont work for me.
> 
> Hotpink - BD just in case.

Damn bitch,,,,,,, just wont stay away sorry hun.

you bet i will DH was like im goting to take a a few naps threw out tonight:happydance: :sex: time


----------



## Stinas

It happens I guess. 
Maybe next cycle will be better.

Keep dtd!!!! Im routing for your surprise bfp! hehe


----------



## Hotpink

Stinas said:


> It happens I guess.
> Maybe next cycle will be better.
> 
> Keep dtd!!!! Im routing for your surprise bfp! hehe

awe, thank you


----------



## jelly tots

im so so sorry stinas, it was all looking so good for you. maybe your body is gearing up and it will happen very soon. although the month i didnt do any charting or opks is when it worked for me, maybe a magical mystery month of just dtd every now and again may work and to help you relax a bit about it.
im so gutted for you. massive hugs.xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- So sorry hun! I feel so bad getting your hopes up! Your chart looked so good! I agree with jelly, I think your body is getting down to business:)

Pink- :sex: 

My temp went up again today, hoping it stays up:) last cycle it was up this high on same DPO but dropped back down the next day. Hope it stays up this time!


----------



## x Helen x

So sorry Stinas, I have been chart stalking you for a while now and it looked so good. Wishing you a BFP for November :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: 

Well my temp dropped today at 9dpo and tested with FRER and got a stark white BFN. Hoping that my temp will go back up tomorrow but feeling doubtful, I just feel like I'm out already. No symptoms today either :(


----------



## Popcorn

Hi :flower:

stinas- :hugs:
hotpink, hopefully the cramping is BFP cramping!
hi jellytots!
Tallmumtobe- FX temps stay nice and high, looking good!
Helen sorry about the BFN, hopefully it's just a shy BFP!


----------



## lizlovelust

why is my chart dipping again....:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Thank you ladies!! It's ok, eventually something will happen. Upset about bfn, but glad that super long cycle is over. I feel cleaned out. Ready to start fresh. I don't think I am using opk this cycle. I feel like they don't work well for me. I still have a few left if I change mind. 

Tallmom - you were very helpful and I thank you!
Jelly - hopefully ill join you next cycle! ;-) I might just play this cycle a well. I still will temp. Hopefully we get a nice holiday surprise.


----------



## Stinas

I guess having a good chart does not always matter. Lol 
It is interesting seeing the drop right as af is coming. 
I guess I also had my hopes up because of the cycles being so long and myosin cycle spotting. I did it to myself. This cycle I am determined to "not care". 
Good luck to everyone still in the running this cycle!!! We need more bfp in this thread!!!


----------



## Stinas

lizlovelust said:


> why is my chart dipping again....:shrug:

Possible implantation? Anytime you get a dip your really can't tell what it was until the next day. 
Looks like an implantation dip to me. Fx!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Stinas, glad I was helpful and not the opposite, glad you are staying positive!! :)

Is my siggy too big and obnoxious? :haha: I think I could resize that pic :blush:


----------



## Hotpink

Ladies i need help with my temps i take my temp at 10 today i slept in need some to treak it for me or somethng it was 97.73 and i usually take it a 6 every morning..


----------



## scerena

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

I use that temperature adjuster :)
X


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> I use that temperature adjuster :)
> X

thank you so much hun.


----------



## scerena

Thats ok, I find it quite accurate as if i wake early i take note of the temp went back to sleep and take the temp and the adjuster gave me the same temp one was .84 and one was .85 so i think it is quite good :) x


----------



## Tallmom2b

I think I'm having 2ww overload:wacko:

I just want my baby sooooo bad! :cry:


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> why is my chart dipping again....:shrug:
> 
> Possible implantation? Anytime you get a dip your really can't tell what it was until the next day.
> Looks like an implantation dip to me. Fx!Click to expand...

You really think so??:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - when are you going to test?

Liz - Yes, I would test in about 3 days. fx!


----------



## Popcorn

Hi girls, quick question, I woke up today at 6:20 but snoozed until 7 when I took my temp. That's ok to keep the temp right, I normally take it at 7am. xxx


----------



## scerena

Hey girls have a peek at my chart when you get a chance please and let me know if you think it is ok???

Liz gd luck :)

Popcorn I'm no expert but I think as long as you didn't get up or move aroun you're meant to be ok? I'm sure the other more experienced girls can give you a better answer :)

Tallmom2b- how are you getting on?

Hotpink- anymore of them twinges?

Stinas- how are you feeling?
X


----------



## Popcorn

Scerena, chart is looking good!! How long are your cycles normally? :flower:


----------



## scerena

They vary- I have pcos but I took clomid this cycle and they're usually between 30-35 days I think when I have taken it previously... I'm glad it's looking good so far then :) thanks for having a look x


----------



## Popcorn

No worries! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## scerena

I see you're 4dpo so :dust: :dust: :dust: for you :) x


----------



## hasti2011

Popcorn said:


> Hi girls, quick question, I woke up today at 6:20 but snoozed until 7 when I took my temp. That's ok to keep the temp right, I normally take it at 7am. xxx

hi, dear popcorn. i am not sure if that is ok or not but you can take your temp as soon as you wake up and add 0.1 degree for each 30 min sooner than everyday temping time


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Hey girls have a peek at my chart when you get a chance please and let me know if you think it is ok???
> 
> Liz gd luck :)
> 
> Popcorn I'm no expert but I think as long as you didn't get up or move aroun you're meant to be ok? I'm sure the other more experienced girls can give you a better answer :)
> 
> Tallmom2b- how are you getting on?
> 
> Hotpink- anymore of them twinges?
> 
> Stinas- how are you feeling?
> X

Havn't had any more since the other day, but i was really tired yesterday though and lil headache some small cramps on my left side now sore BBs


----------



## scerena

All sounding good hotpink :) more symptoms than me lol!
What do you think of my chart?
X


----------



## lizlovelust

Why is my chart having another temp drop, second day in a row:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## jelly tots

lizlovelust said:


> Why is my chart having another temp drop, second day in a row:shrug::shrug::shrug:

i have had that happen but for it to shoot back up the 3rd day, hope it does for you. was there anything different last night i.e. colder in bed, air con on, slept with mouth open for a change?


----------



## jelly tots

scerena said:


> All sounding good hotpink :) more symptoms than me lol!
> What do you think of my chart?
> X

looking very good, fx for you chick


----------



## lizlovelust

jelly tots said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Why is my chart having another temp drop, second day in a row:shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> i have had that happen but for it to shoot back up the 3rd day, hope it does for you. was there anything different last night i.e. colder in bed, air con on, slept with mouth open for a change?Click to expand...

Nope it felt the same as usual :wacko:


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> All sounding good hotpink :) more symptoms than me lol!
> What do you think of my chart?
> X

Your temps looking good hun. When are you testing?:thumbup:


----------



## scerena

Thanks hotpink & Jelly tots :) well I tested yesterday not even sure if it's a vvvv.faint lime or not so counting that as negative going to try wait now x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- your chart looks awesome! 

I almost tested this morn. But I chickened out. Ify temp goes above my highest temp than I'll test early. If not I'll test 14dpo if AF hasn't shown:)


----------



## Hotpink

scerena said:


> Thanks hotpink & Jelly tots :) well I tested yesterday not even sure if it's a vvvv.faint lime or not so counting that as negative going to try wait now x

did you take a pic of it?


----------



## Hotpink

Tallmom2b said:


> Scerena- your chart looks awesome!
> 
> I almost tested this morn. But I chickened out. Ify temp goes above my highest temp than I'll test early. If not I'll test 14dpo if AF hasn't shown:)

Hun your chart is looking like you last chart, but this time hoping to see :bfp:


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena said:


> Thanks hotpink & Jelly tots :) well I tested yesterday not even sure if it's a vvvv.faint lime or not so counting that as negative going to try wait now x

Ooooo, you tested?!?! I hope there really was a faint line there!! [-o&lt;
Your chart looks really good! The fact your temp went way up is a good sign,
It's looking triphasic now:)


----------



## scerena

Thanks tallmom2b and hotpink :)
Well I do hav pics in pregnancy forum it's called something like- testing from 9dpo for fun come have a peek...

Gd for not testing Hun you're stronger than me!
X


----------



## Tallmom2b

I came so close, but I really don't want to see another bfn, this is around the time my BBs start to get not so sore and my temps level off or go back down. So I think Ill just wait it out:)
Fx for you:hugs:


----------



## scerena

It's negative I think lol but oh well- I had the worse stomach pains today I had to take tablets and sleep on my belly was soooo horrible at first thought it was period pains but then I got scared I was in agony... But feeling fine now x


----------



## lizlovelust

So even though my temps are low two days in a row in the LP i still have a chance?


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I wanted to see if I coulod find a chart like mine and I did!

Her's ended up beuing BFP!

check out the comparison!!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/cg/...le=2011-09-27&pattern=3&Action=Update+Overlay


----------



## Wilsey

Second link didn't work for me Liz - think you might have to make it a picture and attach it instead.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - I am routing for you!!!! fxx!!
Liz - If it goes down again tom I would say af, but it could go up and that would be a good sign. fx
scerena - fx it look really good!

I want to do something different this cycle....no opks since I feel like they dont work for me...but I want to O earlier...what can I do differently?


----------



## Wilsey

I've read on here of people using Evening Primrose Oil to help with their CM (ie make it more fertile) and it changing when they O. But I couldn't guarantee it would change or even if it changed it didn't make it later than normal!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/revLOxzvC.png

Mines the pink, the green is some random girls I found!


----------



## Wilsey

Post ovulation temps are very similar! Will be interesting to see how your temps go - exciting!

Tomorrow it should jump up - fingers crossed!


----------



## scerena

Stinas- thanks Hun :) and the no opks is a good thing Hun it's good to give yourself a break from poas sometimes :haha: I have also hears of EPO too xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- you should try SI (soy isoflavones). They call it natures clomid on b&b.
It promotes ovulation, shortens cycles, enhances ovulation and you only have to take it cd 2-6, 3-7 or 4-8. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-639.html#post13586789

I'll be trying it for a second time if I get a bfn.
:)


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas- you should try SI (soy isoflavones). They call it natures clomid on b&b.
> It promotes ovulation, shortens cycles, enhances ovulation and you only have to take it cd 2-6, 3-7 or 4-8.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-639.html#post13586789
> 
> I'll be trying it for a second time if I get a bfn.
> :)

Im going to go pick it up tom.
How many mg should I get? Do they have it at the supermarket? And how many do I take a day? Can I take them with my prenatals?


----------



## scerena

If I get a bfn I might take soy next cycle- just have to find somewhere that sells it in the uk- well temp is still highish at 37- but not convinced as I had the worse stomach pain i think I have ever had felt like someone was stabbing me over and over again yesterday evening :cry: I was practically in tears it got worse and worse but went after about an hourish- I thought af but then it got painful! I have a feeling af is just around the corner though as I have been very crampy since ovulation x


----------



## x Helen x

scerena - your chart looks great!

Ladies, what do you think of my chart today? HUGE dip this morning at 11dpo, due for AF on Tuesday. Am I out?? Feels like it :(


----------



## Popcorn

Hi Helen :flower: How long are your cycles normally hun? It does look like AF is on her way, that w(b)itch!! :hugs::hugs: xx Still though there is always a bit of hope until she actually shows up xxx


----------



## x Helen x

Popcorn said:


> Hi Helen :flower: How long are your cycles normally hun? It does look like AF is on her way, that w(b)itch!! :hugs::hugs: xx Still though there is always a bit of hope until she actually shows up xxx

My cycles are 32 days.

I hate that witch, grrr! Just hoping that by some miracle my temps will shoot up tomorrow, but feeling very doubtful.

No offence ladies, but I'm getting sick of looking at this TTC forum - I wanna go over to first tri already! lol!


----------



## Popcorn

I know exactly what you mean, I'm getting sick of TCC now and want to be pregnant already. If your cycles are 32 days, then there is more hope, perhaps its late implantation? you never know hun! :flower:xxx


----------



## x Helen x

Popcorn said:


> I know exactly what you mean, I'm getting sick of TCC now and want to be pregnant already. If your cycles are 32 days, then there is more hope, perhaps its late implantation? you never know hun! :flower:xxx

I hope so, but feel like I'm clutching at straws :( tested BFN this morning. It's my first month charting so I don't have anything to compare it to. I have a bit of backache though (similar to when AF is coming) so maybe the :witch: is going to get me early this month.

I think I'm going to prepare myself for the worst and look forward to November.

If it doesn't happen for me in November then I think I'll take December off so that I can enjoy Christmas and have a few drinks without feeling guilty.


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Stinas- you should try SI (soy isoflavones). They call it natures clomid on b&b.
> It promotes ovulation, shortens cycles, enhances ovulation and you only have to take it cd 2-6, 3-7 or 4-8.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-639.html#post13586789
> 
> I'll be trying it for a second time if I get a bfn.
> :)
> 
> Im going to go pick it up tom.
> How many mg should I get? Do they have it at the supermarket? And how many do I take a day? Can I take them with my prenatals?Click to expand...

Different women take different amounts. I did 120mg, cd3-7. But this time I will do 160mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6+7. The ladies on that soy thread are really helpful.
You can take them with your prenatals.
They are pretty easy to get, should be in with the other supplements.


----------



## lizlovelust

FF took my crosshairs away ........i'm confused


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm officially out, AF got me full blown with the most painful cramps I have ever had in my life!


----------



## Popcorn

lizlovelust said:


> I'm officially out, AF got me full blown with the most painful cramps I have ever had in my life!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

Popcorn said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially out, AF got me full blown with the most painful cramps I have ever had in my life!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:cry:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Awwwee sorry Liz :(
I hope this next cycle goes better for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena your chart still looks good :thumbup:
I think those cramps could be a good sign:winkwink:


----------



## scerena

:hugs: liz :hugs:

Tallmom2b- thanks Hun not counting on it the cramps were real bad lol... But fx'd! Just have a feeling af will be here soon, how are you?x


----------



## Tallmom2b

I'm good, I'm not getting my hopes up though, my temps are declining. Just hope I have a proper LP of 14 days this time, just so I know my body is working the way it should;)
Last cycle AF came at 12dpo:(


----------



## scerena

Hi girls quick update- been to the docs about my stomach pain just now She was feeling my belly and asked if I was sure if I wasn't pregnant- I said no- but she said as my belly feels like a pregnant woman's :haha: so I have to go back Monday for bloods and if pregnancy is negative then she wants to run some more tests as my belly shouldn't feel like that if I'm not... I personally think it's unlikely Prehnancy so I'm scared now as think I might have something wrong with me x


----------



## Tallmom2b

That's actually kind of exciting, _because_ considering the timing it's more than likely that you _are_ pregnant! :happydance: 
Im not saying this just to get your hopes up. Your body can have weird reactions to being pregnant, especially at first. 

Fx for you! Try POAS tomorrow morn with fmu just to see.
Gl! :hugs:


----------



## scerena

I wish :) but I suppose you never know! I might poas in the morning I just hate seeing bfn's :cry: x


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hear ya :)


----------



## pinkchucks

lizlovelust said:


> I'm officially out, AF got me full blown with the most painful cramps I have ever had in my life!

Oh no! :hugs:
I'm sorry to hear that... :(


----------



## pinkchucks

I think AF will be here full blown for me tomorrow.
The cramps from this AM have subsided, but I think I'm still spotting.

My temp usually drops on 11DPO, but I don't start spotting usually until 13/14.
The fact that I spotted yesterday at 10DPO, and am spotting a little today leads me to believe this temp drop is AF coming early. 

My Luteal Phase is usually much longer, so I think I might have a LP Defect. 
If I do, I'm hoping this was just a strange month.


----------



## Tallmom2b

I hope your temp goes back up pinkchucks!
:dust:


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tallmom2b said:
> 
> 
> Stinas- you should try SI (soy isoflavones). They call it natures clomid on b&b.
> It promotes ovulation, shortens cycles, enhances ovulation and you only have to take it cd 2-6, 3-7 or 4-8.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-639.html#post13586789
> 
> I'll be trying it for a second time if I get a bfn.
> :)
> 
> Im going to go pick it up tom.
> How many mg should I get? Do they have it at the supermarket? And how many do I take a day? Can I take them with my prenatals?Click to expand...
> 
> Different women take different amounts. I did 120mg, cd3-7. But this time I will do 160mg cd3-5 and 200mg cd6+7. The ladies on that soy thread are really helpful.
> You can take them with your prenatals.
> They are pretty easy to get, should be in with the other supplements.Click to expand...

Ok....so I went to the Vitamin Shoppe today and picked up "mega Strength Soy Isoflavones"....it was that one or another one that says take 4 times a day....I know I wouldnt be able to follow that. This one says take one per day with food. 
This is what the back says....
Soybean Extract 200mg
(NovaSoy)(seed)
Containing 40% Soy isoflavones 80mg
Providing: genistein 40mg
daidzeein 31mg
glycetein 9mg

Did I get the right one? I was going to start tom and do cd5-9. 
I hope its the right one...I spent $30 on this lol.....it was this one and the other one that said take 4 a day. They were the only Soy Isoflavones in the store. 
I hope these are it because I dont have time to go out again today because I have work tonight. 

Liz - Sorry AF got you!! 
Scerena - ooooo I hope this is it for you!!!! fx!! Keep us up to date!!!!
Pinkchucks - Your not out until the old witch arrives!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ladies I think my temp might be back up tomorrow morn. Usually my nite time temp is lower than my morn. But I just took it and its the same as this morn. Guess I'll just have to wait n see :shrug:


----------



## Stinas

Tall mom - fx!!!!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Ugh! My temp went up to 98.9 so I tested and bfn! :(

:shrug:


----------



## scerena

:hugs: tallmom :hugs: I tested too to see a :bfn: I feel so stupid listening to that doc! :hugs: x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Awe bummer! :hugs:

I got really excited to see my temp go up like that, it's never gotten that high!
Part of me is still hoping, I can't help it. :)
Still hoping for you too:) AF isn't here yet!


----------



## scerena

Gl Hun and if it's never been like that you may still get your bfp :) sometimes it takes longer to show in some women's urine! Gl! I've given up x


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom and scerena -- Both of your charts look really good. I'm still keeping everything crossed that you two get your BFPs! :dust:


----------



## Jezzielin

Just was hoping to join this thread! TTC #1, cycle #2 and now new to charting (started last week).

:dust: to all you ladies!


----------



## scerena

Thanks littlebird :)

And :hi: jezzielin :)
X


----------



## Stinas

I'm routing for you ladies!!!!


----------



## x Helen x

Not sure what's happening with me...

Had a big dip on Friday morning followed by spotting in the evening, back up on Saturday morning with light flow, and then up a little again today with medium/light flow. I had a faint BFP yesterday evening on FRER, but tested again this morning and the line is much lighter, I really had to look hard to see it.

Do you think I am experiencing a chemical? If so, when should I count as my period... today? Yesterday? Or do I need to wait for my temp to come back down first?

Felling very upset and confused right now :cry:


----------



## Popcorn

Sweety, I'm not really sure, but I really hope it's not a chemical for you! Have you tried a digi? That might shed some more light. Is your flow still light or spotting? and what colour is it? 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## x Helen x

Popcorn said:


> Sweety, I'm not really sure, but I really hope it's not a chemical for you! Have you tried a digi? That might shed some more light. Is your flow still light or spotting? and what colour is it?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you for the kind words :hugs:

Haven't tried a digi yet but might go out and buy one today. I'm having medium flow with no clots, mostly red (sometimes bright red, sometimes dark red). The bleeding yesterday was light and mostly brown.

I'll book in to see the doctor tomorrow to see if they can shed some light. I feel kinda numb at the moment, just want to know either way :cry:


----------



## Popcorn

Awww babes :hugs::hugs::hugs: If I'm honest, a medium flow might be a chemical :cry: But there is still a chance the bleeding might stop. A digi might provide an answer and it's good you are going to the doctor. This TCC journey is definitely not for the faint hearted. I'm so sorry everything is confusing for you. 
Thinking of you :hugs: Feel free to PM me if you want to talk, rant or just need support. xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi Helen :hugs: I hope everything is alright. Sorry your going through this right now.


----------



## scerena

:hugs: Helen :hugs:
I really hope you're not having a chemical I would visit your doctor hun, I have had two chemicals and I know both of mine were faint but clearly there lines and then :bfn: and bleed... I really hope you get some answers soon hun :hugs: feel free to message me anytime as sometimes its nice to talk to someone who knows what ou're going through xxx


----------



## Stinas

Oh Helen! I hope its nothing and it will pass! Keep us updated!


----------



## Stinas

Jezzielin said:


> Just was hoping to join this thread! TTC #1, cycle #2 and now new to charting (started last week).
> 
> :dust: to all you ladies!

Welcome!!!
:dust:


----------



## x Helen x

Well just got back from the doctors and she thinks that it was a chemical pregnancy. She advised me to stop charting and testing as if I hadn't been doing either of those things then I would have just assumed it was period so would have been none the wiser. Bit insensitive if you ask me. 

They said to come back next week if I test positive and they'll book me in for a scan, but I tested BFN this morning so I think I am officially writing this month off.

So should I count my first day of bleeding as CD1? Or do I need to wait for my temps to drop back down and see what happens with the bleeding? Seems a shame to start a new cycle as my chart looks perfect lol!

Thank you all for your kind words of encouragement, it's nice to have a place to go where people understand what you're going through. We've been keeping TTC a secret from friends and family so it's difficult not having anyone to talk to about this... hubby has been wonderful I am so lucky to have him. x


----------



## momwannabe81

can anyone look at my chart and tell me what u think. My pre O temps are higher and flat as ever and i don't use a bbt just regular (long story) anyway I did change waking time this cycle so could that make a difference?


----------



## wantingagirl

ah can I join this thread? I was going to post a thread with my chart til I seen this. Any experts think anything of mine, is it triphisiac if thats how you spell it? It would show tho wouldnt it? 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php or in my siggy

xx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Sorry Helen:hugs:
Don't stop charting unless you want to. I think maybe a good thing to do is wait until at least 14dpo to test. (but I never seem to be able to wait:blush: )
Cd 1 is the first day you bled enough to need a pad. :dust:


----------



## goodvibes2

how is my chart looking?


----------



## scerena

:hugs: Helen :hugs: I am so sorry and I am glad you have such a supportive oh x
Tallmom2b- how are you???
Hi all!
Went to docs this morning and the nurse was sick so I got the paper work and went to the hospital after work a minute a go and got my bloods drawn...
On the paper work it said they were testing for-
Serum total hcg level
Renal profile
Liver function test
Plasma C reactive protein
Full blood count
Medical info- abdominal pain- pelvic swelling

So have to wait a few days for the test results now it's going to drag lol!
X


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hey scerena, your temps are still up at 15dpo, that's a good sign! Hope the results come back as a bfp!

I'm out this time:cry: temp dropped this morn and now having some light spotting when I wipe, the :witch: is on her way just in time for Halloween :(


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b -- sorry about the temp and spotting. I saw that this morning and I got a little mad at the witch on your behalf.

Scerena -- I hope the blood tests come back positive. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## scerena

Hey girls :)
I dont have hope for a bfp because I've had bfn's I'm just hoping everything is ok with me though :)

I'm so sorry to hear you're out Hun :hugs: how are you feeling? I'm sure I'll be joining you soon :hugs:
Xx


----------



## x Helen x

Thanks girlies, I will carry on temping but no testing early from now on! Hmmm I wonder how long that will last :haha:

Scerena - your chart looks very promising! Don't give up hope yet! :dust:


----------



## scerena

Helen it's easier said than done right? I'm the same I always can't help myself! 

And thanks Hun- it looks promising but bfn's is all I seem to get lol! But fx'd :)
X


----------



## Stinas

Helen - Im sorry!! It was looking super good too! I would keep temping as well...its not hurting you to temp, just as long as its not stressing you out. Not testing is super hard! I always tell myself I am not going to temp, but I do anyways. 

Tallmom - Sorry your temps went down, but at least you O!! Thats a good thing! Soy did the trick! Fx for next cycle! Lets get out soy babies going!

Scerena - I hope you do get your BFP after all that testing!

Littlebird - How are you feeling? Are you getting a baby bump yet?

Momwannabe - I think its not a good idea to change temp time mid cycle.

wantingagirl - The temp link in your sig works, but not the one you posted. Your chart looks really good. Wait a day or two in order to test. 

goodvibes2 - looks good so far. Yay for soy babies to be!


----------



## LittleBird

Feeling pretty sick since last Sunday and it just kicked up a notch today. The good thing is that I haven't been obsessing about whether everything is going well because being sick is reassuring. I have my first scan tomorrow. DH and I are excited, but not quite sure what we'll see... I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## Stinas

LittleBird said:


> Feeling pretty sick since last Sunday and it just kicked up a notch today. The good thing is that I haven't been obsessing about whether everything is going well because being sick is reassuring. I have my first scan tomorrow. DH and I are excited, but not quite sure what we'll see... I'll keep you all updated!

Im sooooo excited for you!!! Yes, keep us updated!!! I love hearing baby stories! 
So there could be 2 in there??(saw on your sig) fun fun fun!! :happydance::baby::happydance:


----------



## momwannabe81

My waking time changed before af last tww cycle due to work schedule


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hope you feel better littlebird, but it's a good sign! Gl with you first scan tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## x Helen x

Any news today Scerena? Your temps are still nice and high. When are you due for AF? :dust:


----------



## Aliciatm

what do you guys think of my chart


----------



## x Helen x

Aliciatm said:


> what do you guys think of my chart

Looking good so far, hope those temps stay up for you! When is AF due? :dust:


----------



## LittleBird

scerena -- I think you're going to be getting your BFP soon! Your temps are still looking great.

Alicia -- Looks like Clomid gave you a great cycle with a definite ovulation. I hope you caught that egg! :dust:

I went for my first ultrasound this morning, and it is indeed twins. Everything is looking good, and I'm released from the FS to go to a regular OB/GYN now. We're very happy and just hope the pregnancy keeps going well! Keeping my fingers crossed that these little babies are implanted super deep in there!


----------



## scerena

Helen- hey hun I'm not sure when af is due? I'm 16dpo when should af usually come on average? It's my first month temping :)

Littlebird- Really? I sure hope so! Had a bfn on Saturday :( WOW twins omg! Congratulations! Have a h&h 9 months Hunni xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

Littlebird, twins! That's awesome! Could you tell by your chart at all before you knew for sure? Or did you have a feeling you're carrying twins? H&h 9 mos to you :hugs:

Scerena- your chart looks great! AF usually comes at 14dpo. I studied your chart a bit more and it looks like maybe you might be more like 12dpo, in that case AF wouldn't show up for another couple days. Unless you are preggo :)

:dust:


----------



## LittleBird

Tallmom2b said:


> Littlebird, twins! That's awesome! Could you tell by your chart at all before you knew for sure? Or did you have a feeling you're carrying twins? H&h 9 mos to you :hugs:

You know, there were two dips on my chart, 8 and 10DPO. I thought those could be implantation dips. There was the early BFP at 8DPO, then the fact that my beta levels were higher than average. And the morning sickness. I would have been surprised if it were just one, but we were prepared for anything. :)


----------



## scerena

Tallmom- really? Why has ff said I'm 16dpo? I don't understand lol I'm new at temping remember haha! So my bloods prob would be negative either way- I know they will be but no that gives me even less hope lol x


----------



## Stinas

Omg little bird!!! How exciting!!!! Yay!!!


----------



## Wilsey

Wow! Twins! That is amazing :D


----------



## Stinas

Aliciatm said:
 

> what do you guys think of my chart

I think the next few days will show whats really going on....but so far so good! :thumbup:


----------



## Stinas

wantingagirl said:


> ah can I join this thread? I was going to post a thread with my chart til I seen this. Any experts think anything of mine, is it triphisiac if thats how you spell it? It would show tho wouldnt it?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php or in my siggy
> 
> xx

Look who got a BFP!!!! :happydance: Congrats!

(I was looking for a certain link and came across it)


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom - Whats going on?!?


----------



## Popcorn

Morning ladies, would you say my chart is triphasic? xxx


----------



## Tallmom2b

scerena said:


> Tallmom- really? Why has ff said I'm 16dpo? I don't understand lol I'm new at temping remember haha! So my bloods prob would be negative either way- I know they will be but no that gives me even less hope lol x


I was just wondering because you didn't get a real substantial temp. rise until a few days after that big dip, which could mean you had the LH surge then it took your body a little longer than usual to release the egg. It's just a theory, but the good thing is, if i'm right, you kept on bding days after your LH surge so you still have a really good chance for a bfp :thumbup: It would also explain why you had bfn, because it was earlier than you thought. But it's just a theory :winkwink:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Wantingagirl- congrats!! H&H 9 months to you :)

Popcorn- Your chart looks REALLY good, it does look like it's going triphasic. Will you be testing soon? :winkwink:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> Tallmom - Whats going on?!?

On to a new cycle :thumbup: I'm going to pick up a new type of SI without any extra stuff in it. Also, i'd like one with more SI per pill so I don't have to pop so many pills in a day! :wacko:

Did you have any side effects from the SI?

:dust:


----------



## scerena

Hey tallmom :) I understand you! I think you're right ad I'm getting af cramps as we speak (well I think they're af cramps) pretty certain it will be here today or tomorrow :cry:
I want to try soy this next cycle I need to find where to get them in the uk x


----------



## Popcorn

Tallmom2b said:


> Wantingagirl- congrats!! H&H 9 months to you :)
> 
> Popcorn- Your chart looks REALLY good, it does look like it's going triphasic. Will you be testing soon? :winkwink:

Thanks hun :hugs: I'm trying not to get too excited but failing miserably :haha:

Hmmm...not sure about testing, really don't want to see a bfn. But, I can either test on friday (12dpo and too early) or Sunday (can't wait that long!) as friday night I'm staying at a friend's house and babysitting.


----------



## LittleBird

Popcorn said:


> Morning ladies, would you say my chart is triphasic? xxx

It could be. You're getting higher temps than you did in the LP last cycle! Fingers crossed for you!



Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom - Whats going on?!?
> 
> On to a new cycle :thumbup: I'm going to pick up a new type of SI without any extra stuff in it. Also, i'd like one with more SI per pill so I don't have to pop so many pills in a day! :wacko:
> 
> Did you have any side effects from the SI?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I had headaches from the SI but nothing unbearable.



scerena said:


> Hey tallmom :) I understand you! I think you're right ad I'm getting af cramps as we speak (well I think they're af cramps) pretty certain it will be here today or tomorrow :cry:
> I want to try soy this next cycle I need to find where to get them in the uk x

Aw, scerena. I hope you're wrong about AF. Did you get your blood test results? Your temp hasn't gone down enough to mean AF is coming, at least not compared to my cycles temping.


----------



## scerena

I couldn't of spoke any sooner! Af is here and it officially cd1 for me I want to try soy this month but I'm working the rest of the week and don't know if I can get it... But what will be will be I'm not taking my clomid this month x


----------



## Tallmom2b

Scerena- sorry AF got you:( here is a link to the SI thread https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/271211-soy-isoflavones-natures-clomid-644.html#post13740568
You have until CD 5 to start SI, it's similar to clomid in how it's taken and how it effects the cycle. :dust:


----------



## scerena

I've been on that thread before I might try and get some this week as my body is rubbish naturally x


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Tallmom - Whats going on?!?
> 
> On to a new cycle :thumbup: I'm going to pick up a new type of SI without any extra stuff in it. Also, i'd like one with more SI per pill so I don't have to pop so many pills in a day! :wacko:
> 
> Did you have any side effects from the SI?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I thought I saw a + on your chart last night. 

The first 2 days I had headaches but nothing crazy. I take them with my prenatals at night before bed. I also feel like I cant sleep...It might just be me, because I have always had trouble sleeping at night, even as a child. So its probably just me. 
Last night I decided to up my dose to 3 pills...last 2 days I figured why not.


----------



## scerena

No that was meant to be my bd I don knw why it had + x


----------



## messymommy

Can someone take a look at my chart please. What do you think?


----------



## lizlovelust

So I think I'm back, me and DB have decided to NTNP but I'm still going to be tempting and OPK!


----------



## lizlovelust

messymommy said:


> Can someone take a look at my chart please. What do you think?

I think you could be Preggers! You're temp is still up and hasn't dropped like the previous cycle when AF came! :thumbup:


----------



## messymommy

Well I was hoping so but have had a bunch of BFNs so far :( Probably just a strange cycle but still hoping it's strange for a good reason!


----------



## lizlovelust

messymommy said:


> Well I was hoping so but have had a bunch of BFNs so far :( Probably just a strange cycle but still hoping it's strange for a good reason!

What DPO are you, Some people don't get their BFPs untill several days after AF is due.


----------



## messymommy

I'm 14 DPO today. I wasn't charting until just last month and I almost always got AF right at 14 days past the first +OPK. I've had good signs this cycle too but no test to back them up so I'm pretty confused with my body right now.


----------



## lizlovelust

messymommy said:


> I'm 14 DPO today. I wasn't charting until just last month and I almost always got AF right at 14 days past the first +OPK. I've had good signs this cycle too but no test to back them up so I'm pretty confused with my body right now.

i guess test every day until you get AF:shrug:


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas- I didn't like taking SI right before I went to bed because I thought it messed with my sleep a bit. 
So I'll take my second dose after work at like 5:30 with a snack.
If I take it on an empty stomach it makes me feel kinda gross.
Didn't have headaches last time but wasn't taking as big of a dose as this cycle. Fx I don't get headaches:)

AF is kicking my ass!


----------



## daangconcepts

hi guys!! I made a new thread asking for opinions on my chart...but looks like this maybe the thread to post in!

Well here ya go! Any help??

FF changed my crosshairs THREE times already!

Until this morning I had solid red cross hairs on CD 36. 

I started Provera on CD39 and was wondering if this is is affecting my chart. ..Any thoughts?

My cycles are extremely long and irregular since coming off of birth control. I am not even sure that I am ovulating. Any help is appreciated. Thanks

(chart in siggy)


----------



## messymommy

lizlovelust said:


> messymommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm 14 DPO today. I wasn't charting until just last month and I almost always got AF right at 14 days past the first +OPK. I've had good signs this cycle too but no test to back them up so I'm pretty confused with my body right now.
> 
> i guess test every day until you get AF:shrug:Click to expand...

I might be out now. I started spotting a little on the last trip to the bathroom. Going to see if this is the witch for sure before giving up. My temp never fell fully for AF so it's strange.


----------



## Stinas

Tallmom2b said:


> Stinas- I didn't like taking SI right before I went to bed because I thought it messed with my sleep a bit.
> So I'll take my second dose after work at like 5:30 with a snack.
> If I take it on an empty stomach it makes me feel kinda gross.
> Didn't have headaches last time but wasn't taking as big of a dose as this cycle. Fx I don't get headaches:)
> 
> AF is kicking my ass!

I felt like it screwed with my sleep too!!! Like im tired but not then i finally sleep and wake up super tired. Weird...I guess ill see how tonights sleep is since im done taking it. 
I didnt even try taking it during the day because vitamins in general make me want to puke. 
AF sucks when she is in full attack mode....but at least you O this cycle!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lisa92881

daangconcepts said:


> hi guys!! I made a new thread asking for opinions on my chart...but looks like this maybe the thread to post in!
> 
> Well here ya go! Any help??
> 
> FF changed my crosshairs THREE times already!
> 
> Until this morning I had solid red cross hairs on CD 36.
> 
> I started Provera on CD39 and was wondering if this is is affecting my chart. ..Any thoughts?
> 
> My cycles are extremely long and irregular since coming off of birth control. I am not even sure that I am ovulating. Any help is appreciated. Thanks
> 
> (chart in siggy)

I noticed that your circles are open, are you taking your temp at a different time than usual?? 

Provera is probably what's causing your temp to go up, progesterone is what raises your temp after ovulation.


----------



## daangconcepts

Lisa92881 said:


> daangconcepts said:
> 
> 
> hi guys!! I made a new thread asking for opinions on my chart...but looks like this maybe the thread to post in!
> 
> Well here ya go! Any help??
> 
> FF changed my crosshairs THREE times already!
> 
> Until this morning I had solid red cross hairs on CD 36.
> 
> I started Provera on CD39 and was wondering if this is is affecting my chart. ..Any thoughts?
> 
> My cycles are extremely long and irregular since coming off of birth control. I am not even sure that I am ovulating. Any help is appreciated. Thanks
> 
> (chart in siggy)
> 
> I noticed that your circles are open, are you taking your temp at a different time than usual??
> 
> Provera is probably what's causing your temp to go up, progesterone is what raises your temp after ovulation.Click to expand...

No. I just noticed that my default time was incorrect so I changed it. 

Do you think FF could be assumimg I ovulated because of the temp rise when in reality it was just the Provera?

IF so, do you think their is a chance I could have ovulated on CD 36?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hi everyone. I would like to join this thread if you guys don't mind. I just started temping this month and am loving it already .. I just kinda like seeing things mapped out as it makes it easier for me to see what's happening with my body.

Hope everyone will get their bfp's soon!


----------



## Lisa92881

daangconcepts said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daangconcepts said:
> 
> 
> hi guys!! I made a new thread asking for opinions on my chart...but looks like this maybe the thread to post in!
> 
> Well here ya go! Any help??
> 
> FF changed my crosshairs THREE times already!
> 
> Until this morning I had solid red cross hairs on CD 36.
> 
> I started Provera on CD39 and was wondering if this is is affecting my chart. ..Any thoughts?
> 
> My cycles are extremely long and irregular since coming off of birth control. I am not even sure that I am ovulating. Any help is appreciated. Thanks
> 
> (chart in siggy)
> 
> I noticed that your circles are open, are you taking your temp at a different time than usual??
> 
> Provera is probably what's causing your temp to go up, progesterone is what raises your temp after ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> No. I just noticed that my default time was incorrect so I changed it.
> 
> Do you think FF could be assumimg I ovulated because of the temp rise when in reality it was just the Provera?
> 
> IF so, do you think their is a chance I could have ovulated on CD 36?Click to expand...

It's hard to tell if you really ovulated if it truly is the Provera raising your temp. Were you doing OPKs? Is your dr going to prescibe Clomid once AF comes?


----------



## Dreamer320

Hi all :hugs:

Can someone pls look at my chart? I am not sure what to think of my temps post ovulation ?? I got a positive opk today which was strange and I've been feeling weird all day. Kind of lightheaded and just not myself.

I appreciate the replies , thanks in advance :flower:

XoXo

--Maria


----------



## Stinas

Dreamer320 said:


> Hi all :hugs:
> 
> Can someone pls look at my chart? I am not sure what to think of my temps post ovulation ?? I got a positive opk today which was strange and I've been feeling weird all day. Kind of lightheaded and just not myself.
> 
> I appreciate the replies , thanks in advance :flower:
> 
> XoXo
> 
> --Maria

It's possible you didn't O on your first + opk. Bd just in case. 
Are you taking your temp at same time before getting out of bed?


----------



## Dreamer320

Stinas said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hugs:
> 
> Can someone pls look at my chart? I am not sure what to think of my temps post ovulation ?? I got a positive opk today which was strange and I've been feeling weird all day. Kind of lightheaded and just not myself.
> 
> I appreciate the replies , thanks in advance :flower:
> 
> XoXo
> 
> --Maria
> 
> It's possible you didn't O on your first + opk. Bd just in case.
> Are you taking your temp at same time before getting out of bed?Click to expand...



It's just weird bcuz of the temp drop and positive opk on cd 14. Today the opk was negative but my temps r up...yes I take them the same time everyday before getting out of bed , I was trying so hard his month because on the 10th I am going to be put on clomid and this was my last shot before medicine :wacko: ... Ttc is so hard !!!


----------



## charlie_lael

Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## daangconcepts

Lisa92881 said:


> daangconcepts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daangconcepts said:
> 
> 
> hi guys!! I made a new thread asking for opinions on my chart...but looks like this maybe the thread to post in!
> 
> Well here ya go! Any help??
> 
> FF changed my crosshairs THREE times already!
> 
> Until this morning I had solid red cross hairs on CD 36.
> 
> I started Provera on CD39 and was wondering if this is is affecting my chart. ..Any thoughts?
> 
> My cycles are extremely long and irregular since coming off of birth control. I am not even sure that I am ovulating. Any help is appreciated. Thanks
> 
> (chart in siggy)
> 
> I noticed that your circles are open, are you taking your temp at a different time than usual??
> 
> Provera is probably what's causing your temp to go up, progesterone is what raises your temp after ovulation.Click to expand...
> 
> No. I just noticed that my default time was incorrect so I changed it.
> 
> Do you think FF could be assumimg I ovulated because of the temp rise when in reality it was just the Provera?
> 
> IF so, do you think their is a chance I could have ovulated on CD 36?Click to expand...
> 
> It's hard to tell if you really ovulated if it truly is the Provera raising your temp. Were you doing OPKs? Is your dr going to prescibe Clomid once AF comes?Click to expand...

No unfortunately I wasn't. With my cycles being so long they turned out to be a waste for me in the past. But my dr did proscribe me clomid, and I do plan on using opks next cycle :)


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh well that's good. This cycle will remain a mystery, but at least you have a good plan for next cycle!! :)


----------



## Stinas

Dreamer320 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :hugs:
> 
> Can someone pls look at my chart? I am not sure what to think of my temps post ovulation ?? I got a positive opk today which was strange and I've been feeling weird all day. Kind of lightheaded and just not myself.
> 
> I appreciate the replies , thanks in advance :flower:
> 
> XoXo
> 
> --Maria
> 
> It's possible you didn't O on your first + opk. Bd just in case.
> Are you taking your temp at same time before getting out of bed?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's just weird bcuz of the temp drop and positive opk on cd 14. Today the opk was negative but my temps r up...yes I take them the same time everyday before getting out of bed , I was trying so hard his month because on the 10th I am going to be put on clomid and this was my last shot before medicine :wacko: ... Ttc is so hard !!!Click to expand...

Im sorry!! 
Your temps are a bit wacky...maybe clomid will help regulate you a bit? 
They say Soy helps! I took it this cycle. 
I would say look into it before taking the clomid if you dont want to take meds yet.


----------



## Naneth.Estel

I've been awful at taking my temps at a regular time this cycle, what with work and being ill and feeling lazy I've got more open circles than closed ones! But FF and my OPKs both agree on Ov day, which has got to be a good sign.

Does anyone know the link for the adjustment calculator? I'm curious because I had a bit of a dip yesterday and I want to see what it thinks my temp would've been if I'd taken it at a better time.


----------



## ann89

Hey ladies!! this is anna_marie from the list and I got my BFP on Nov 3rd!


----------



## ashknowsbest

ann89 said:


> Hey ladies!! this is anna_marie from the list and I got my BFP on Nov 3rd!

Congratulations!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can anyone take a look at my chart and let me know what you think ... why are they not dropping at all ... ? Is that bad?


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Can anyone take a look at my chart and let me know what you think ... why are they not dropping at all ... ? Is that bad?

Charts looks good, like you've ovulated. I think FF hasn't given you crosshairs because you didn't have enough pre-o temps to establish a pattern/coverline. Although - You need 3 high temps to confirm o, so maybe after one more temp you'll get your crosshairs. Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa92881 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone take a look at my chart and let me know what you think ... why are they not dropping at all ... ? Is that bad?
> 
> Charts looks good, like you've ovulated. I think FF hasn't given you crosshairs because you didn't have enough pre-o temps to establish a pattern/coverline. Although - You need 3 high temps to confirm o, so maybe after one more temp you'll get your crosshairs. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks, I'm just really hoping the temps stay up because that could mean I'm preg right ?


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone take a look at my chart and let me know what you think ... why are they not dropping at all ... ? Is that bad?
> 
> Charts looks good, like you've ovulated. I think FF hasn't given you crosshairs because you didn't have enough pre-o temps to establish a pattern/coverline. Although - You need 3 high temps to confirm o, so maybe after one more temp you'll get your crosshairs. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I'm just really hoping the temps stay up because that could mean I'm preg right ?Click to expand...

Yup, if temps stay up past your typical LP it's a very good thing!!


----------



## Dreamer320

Stinas: I know!! LoL very wacky-- Today my temp spiked real high too - so annoying not knowing . I wanna give up on temping and opks lol. I guess I'll just go with clomid next cycle, which I am sure on the 10th I'll b prescribed provera again to kick start it. Maybe I just need to stop being so paranoid about clomid and have more of an open mind towards it since now I obviously know I need major help !!! Ahhhhhh :brat:


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you guys think is going on with my chart?

Well today is CD10 and I think I might o any day if i have not already today...

Today my temp dropped lots and my OPK is almost positive, like SO close to a positive.

We have BDed Friday and today so if I O today or tomorrow I have a high chance! :happydance:

Here's my OPK
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0900.jpg


----------



## Dreamer320

lizlovelust said:


> What do you guys think is going on with my chart?
> 
> Well today is CD10 and I think I might o any day if i have not already today...
> 
> Today my temp dropped lots and my OPK is almost positive, like SO close to a positive.
> 
> We have BDed Friday and today so if I O today or tomorrow I have a high chance! :happydance:
> 
> Here's my OPK
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0900.jpg

I have no idea when it comes down to temps since my temps are all over the place - I just wanted to wish you good luck and I am sending you over lots of :dust: fx'd for you !


----------



## Lisa92881

Ooooh your OPK is doing that "half the line is dark" thing!!! My OPKs (back when I used to ovulate :dohh:) looked like that, then they were full blown positive. Keep testing chick!! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

can you ladies look at my chart and tell me what's going on?


----------



## ashknowsbest

So FF finally gave me the crosshairs on my chart and I don't agree with it ... I did an OPK on CD 21 when it thinks I ovulated and it was negative and on CD 17 and 18 I had a pos OPK... what do you girls think ? 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls!
Sorry I havent been on I have been so busy and I have been trying to stay off here lol! But i have caved in :haha:
I got my appointment for my laparoscopy on the 13th december I am so scared!- Have any of you ladies had one before?
I need to start temping again now as I have been forgetting the last few days but Im only cd6 is it too late to temp for this month?
How is everyone?
x


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone know what's going on with my chart?:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

ann89 said:


> Hey ladies!! this is anna_marie from the list and I got my BFP on Nov 3rd!

CONGRATS!!!!




Naneth.Estel said:


> I've been awful at taking my temps at a regular time this cycle, what with work and being ill and feeling lazy I've got more open circles than closed ones! But FF and my OPKs both agree on Ov day, which has got to be a good sign.
> 
> Does anyone know the link for the adjustment calculator? I'm curious because I had a bit of a dip yesterday and I want to see what it thinks my temp would've been if I'd taken it at a better time.

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php




scerena said:


> :hi: girls!
> Sorry I havent been on I have been so busy and I have been trying to stay off here lol! But i have caved in :haha:
> I got my appointment for my laparoscopy on the 13th december I am so scared!- Have any of you ladies had one before?
> I need to start temping again now as I have been forgetting the last few days but Im only cd6 is it too late to temp for this month?
> How is everyone?
> x

No, its not too late. 




lizlovelust said:


> Anyone know what's going on with my chart?:shrug:

Looks like you O. Its possible that it could just be a random dip also...you wont know until a few days from now. BD and have fun. If you did O, the reason why you didnt get a + is because you could have missed your surge, which is not a big deal since you already bd. 
Good luck!


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> ann89 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!! this is anna_marie from the list and I got my BFP on Nov 3rd!
> 
> CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naneth.Estel said:
> 
> 
> I've been awful at taking my temps at a regular time this cycle, what with work and being ill and feeling lazy I've got more open circles than closed ones! But FF and my OPKs both agree on Ov day, which has got to be a good sign.
> 
> Does anyone know the link for the adjustment calculator? I'm curious because I had a bit of a dip yesterday and I want to see what it thinks my temp would've been if I'd taken it at a better time.Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scerena said:
> 
> 
> :hi: girls!
> Sorry I havent been on I have been so busy and I have been trying to stay off here lol! But i have caved in :haha:
> I got my appointment for my laparoscopy on the 13th december I am so scared!- Have any of you ladies had one before?
> I need to start temping again now as I have been forgetting the last few days but Im only cd6 is it too late to temp for this month?
> How is everyone?
> xClick to expand...
> 
> No, its not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know what's going on with my chart?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like you O. Its possible that it could just be a random dip also...you wont know until a few days from now. BD and have fun. If you did O, the reason why you didnt get a + is because you could have missed your surge, which is not a big deal since you already bd.
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Oh well I sure hope I Oed the 10th then, we BDed that day! :happydance:


----------



## rosabelle

Hey ladies!!! :)
Well after my body playing mean tricks last month i was going to try and not come on here this month but i caved! opps! 

So much to catch up on.. 

Congrats Ann!! I hope you have a h&h 9 months.. 

Scerena i dont think its to late to start.. i am sometimes a bit slack at the beginning of my cycles with temping.. i think after getting AF i become a little disheartened.. 

So i am on CD 17, We saw a FS for the first time at the start of this cycle and she has said to keep trying the opk's (even though i have never had a +) and yesterday i had one that was sooooooo close to being positive.. 
and today i have had EWCM for the first time ever!! i occasionally get creamy (sorry tmi) but never ewcm... 
OH had another SA today so we had to hold off on BD for 3 days!! im hoping i havent left it to late! 
gonna get on it tonight though :winkwink:
xx


----------



## lizlovelust

I've never used wondfo's before, but I think this is a positive?:shrug:

I know each brand OPK can be different depending on the woman.

I just felt like I needed to do another OPK today and it came out super dark!

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0905.jpg

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0904.jpg


----------



## Stinas

It looks like a positive to me.


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> It looks like a positive to me.

Yay and we BDed yesterday so think I have a good chance?:happydance:


----------



## lizlovelust

Does O make anyone else super tired? Or is it just me:shrug:


----------



## rdleela

I just started charting this cycle, so this thread looks educational! I am not using FF, though, I'm using Countdown to Pregnancy; am I able to link or upload my CTP chart for others to see? Or should I just break down and use both? lol


----------



## rosabelle

This is todays opk.. 
would you ladies count that as positive?
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## rosabelle

rdleela said:


> I just started charting this cycle, so this thread looks educational! I am not using FF, though, I'm using Countdown to Pregnancy; am I able to link or upload my CTP chart for others to see? Or should I just break down and use both? lol

Welcome rdleela :)
Im sure any chart will do but im no expert, just wanted to say good luck! x


----------



## lizlovelust

rosabelle said:


> This is todays opk..
> would you ladies count that as positive?

Wow looks like a super positive!:thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can someone take a look at my chart .... if my temp goes up anymore I'm going to be sick or something .... it's already almost at 99 degrees!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi ladies :hi: 

Rosabelle- that is A strong positive! :thumbup: keep bding until you get a temp rise three days in a row:)

Livlovelust- looks like your body is gearing up, but jic keep bding. :)

Scerena- did you end up trying SI? You still can start temping :)

Stinas- hows it going? :) so glad I took my last dose of SI
Yesterday! Makes me feel yucky:p
My temps have been super flat! Hope that's a good sign!


----------



## lizlovelust

Can someone look at my chart? what the heck is going on?:shrug:


----------



## scerena

:hi: all :)
Have any of you ladies had a laparoscopy?
Tallmom- I didn't try it I'm having a month off everything ad my op is next month so goig to give my body a rest but I started temping this morning :)
How are you? What cd are you on?
I'm off to the fs in a min hopefully oh will get testosterone patches instead of the rubbish the urologist gave him...
X


----------



## Milty

ashknowsbest said:


> Can someone take a look at my chart .... if my temp goes up anymore I'm going to be sick or something .... it's already almost at 99 degrees!

Hi I'm lurking in here trying to distract myself today...

Your temps are simular to mine and I have seen others like it on FF on and to your previous question... you usually don't O until 24 or 48 hours after a positive on your OPK


----------



## ashknowsbest

Milty said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Can someone take a look at my chart .... if my temp goes up anymore I'm going to be sick or something .... it's already almost at 99 degrees!
> 
> Hi I'm lurking in here trying to distract myself today...
> 
> Your temps are simular to mine and I have seen others like it on FF on and to your previous question... you usually don't O until 24 or 48 hours after a positive on your OPKClick to expand...

Any chance it being high could mean pregnancy?! Lol. Did any of the charts you saw on FF lead to pregnancy?
=D 
This is my first time temping, I'm trying not to get excited but it's hard.


----------



## Dreamer320

My temps are up so much too!!!! I need a college course in tempting for sure haha . My chart doesn't look like any one else's especially before the temp spike , I really don't get it . My doctor doesn't seem to care about my bbt chart he just goes by hormone levels, so I am left with no answers again ! 


I hope you ladies get ur BFP!!! Fx'd crossed for all of u!!!! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dreamer320 said:


> My temps are up so much too!!!! I need a college course in tempting for sure haha . My chart doesn't look like any one else's especially before the temp spike , I really don't get it . My doctor doesn't seem to care about my bbt chart he just goes by hormone levels, so I am left with no answers again !
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies get ur BFP!!! Fx'd crossed for all of u!!!! :hugs:

I went to see my FS yesterday and told him that I've been charting my BBT and he said that "it's a waste of time". Lol. He really is a great doctor, best in the area, but he said that charting gets your hopes up and just because the temperature is high it doesn't mean that you will be pregnant because it can drop at the snap of a finger. ... So.
I'm still going to do it because I feel like it still helps me to understand when my body is ovulating, etc. but I'm going to try and not get excited until I actually get a BFP.


----------



## Dreamer320

rosabelle said:


> This is todays opk..
> would you ladies count that as positive?

It's SO positive!!! Yay get bd'ing:sex: :happydance:


----------



## Dreamer320

ashknowsbest said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> My temps are up so much too!!!! I need a college course in tempting for sure haha . My chart doesn't look like any one else's especially before the temp spike , I really don't get it . My doctor doesn't seem to care about my bbt chart he just goes by hormone levels, so I am left with no answers again !
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies get ur BFP!!! Fx'd crossed for all of u!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I went to see my FS yesterday and told him that I've been charting my BBT and he said that "it's a waste of time". Lol. He really is a great doctor, best in the area, but he said that charting gets your hopes up and just because the temperature is high it doesn't mean that you will be pregnant because it can drop at the snap of a finger. ... So.
> I'm still going to do it because I feel like it still helps me to understand when my body is ovulating, etc. but I'm going to try and not get excited until I actually get a BFP.Click to expand...

Haha same here. I go to the docs on Thursday for a follow up u/s to make sure my lining isn't too thick and he said he was gonna give me provera to start my AF and then try clomid for the first time. So scared. I'm 25 .. Who knew it would be this complicated !!!:wacko:


----------



## Milty

ashknowsbest said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Can someone take a look at my chart .... if my temp goes up anymore I'm going to be sick or something .... it's already almost at 99 degrees!
> 
> Hi I'm lurking in here trying to distract myself today...
> 
> Your temps are simular to mine and I have seen others like it on FF on and to your previous question... you usually don't O until 24 or 48 hours after a positive on your OPKClick to expand...
> 
> Any chance it being high could mean pregnancy?! Lol. Did any of the charts you saw on FF lead to pregnancy?
> =D
> This is my first time temping, I'm trying not to get excited but it's hard.Click to expand...

oh it's 50/50...the best part about charting is making sure you get your BD timming down it doesn't really tell you when your PG...it can give you paterns and other insight into your fertility...


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dreamer320 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> My temps are up so much too!!!! I need a college course in tempting for sure haha . My chart doesn't look like any one else's especially before the temp spike , I really don't get it . My doctor doesn't seem to care about my bbt chart he just goes by hormone levels, so I am left with no answers again !
> 
> 
> I hope you ladies get ur BFP!!! Fx'd crossed for all of u!!!! :hugs:
> 
> I went to see my FS yesterday and told him that I've been charting my BBT and he said that "it's a waste of time". Lol. He really is a great doctor, best in the area, but he said that charting gets your hopes up and just because the temperature is high it doesn't mean that you will be pregnant because it can drop at the snap of a finger. ... So.
> I'm still going to do it because I feel like it still helps me to understand when my body is ovulating, etc. but I'm going to try and not get excited until I actually get a BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha same here. I go to the docs on Thursday for a follow up u/s to make sure my lining isn't too thick and he said he was gonna give me provera to start my AF and then try clomid for the first time. So scared. I'm 25 .. Who knew it would be this complicated !!!:wacko:Click to expand...

Have you been diagnosed with any fertility issues, if you don't mind me asking? How long have you been trying? I'm 23 and I thought getting pregnant would be easy but oh how wrong I was! :nope: I have been diagnosed with a prolactinoma and my doctor put me on dostinex and I haven't started it yet but I'm nervous because there are serious side effects!


----------



## Dreamer320

Ashknowsbest: I don't mind u asking at all! I haven't been diagnosed with anything! Only thing was low fhs/LH levels so apparently that means I don't ovulate regularly. I've been TTC for about a year, more seriously since march of this year. My cycles have been long since coming off birth control for 7 years!! I think I just haven't got back on track or something :shrug: all my other blood work came back normal . I haven't heard of your diagnosis before... What exactly is it? ((if u don't mind explaining))


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dreamer320 said:


> Ashknowsbest: I don't mind u asking at all! I haven't been diagnosed with anything! Only thing was low fhs/LH levels so apparently that means I don't ovulate regularly. I've been TTC for about a year, more seriously since march of this year. My cycles have been long since coming off birth control for 7 years!! I think I just haven't got back on track or something :shrug: all my other blood work came back normal . I haven't heard of your diagnosis before... What exactly is it? ((if u don't mind explaining))

I don't mind sharing my diagnosis at all. Prolactinoma is a adenoma (tumor like) growth on my pituitary gland. When you have this your prolactin levels are high and it can affect fertility and ovulation. Fortunately I don't think I have anything wrong with ovulation, because I ovulate every month ... according to my blood levels but I do have raised prolactin and haven't been able to conceive. Oh and mine is only 10-20 (it fluctuates) points out of range so it's not that bad (that's probably why I'm still ovulating). The medicine my doctor prescribed me is supposed to stop it from secreting too much! 

Well I'm happy to hear that all of your other bloodwork has come back normal. Maybe they can fix your low FSH/LH with clomid or something. FX'd for you! I hope you get that BFP sooner than later!


----------



## Dreamer320

ashknowsbest said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Ashknowsbest: I don't mind u asking at all! I haven't been diagnosed with anything! Only thing was low fhs/LH levels so apparently that means I don't ovulate regularly. I've been TTC for about a year, more seriously since march of this year. My cycles have been long since coming off birth control for 7 years!! I think I just haven't got back on track or something :shrug: all my other blood work came back normal . I haven't heard of your diagnosis before... What exactly is it? ((if u don't mind explaining))
> 
> I don't mind sharing my diagnosis at all. Prolactinoma is a adenoma (tumor like) growth on my pituitary gland. When you have this your prolactin levels are high and it can affect fertility and ovulation. Fortunately I don't think I have anything wrong with ovulation, because I ovulate every month ... according to my blood levels but I do have raised prolactin and haven't been able to conceive. Oh and mine is only 10-20 (it fluctuates) points out of range so it's not that bad (that's probably why I'm still ovulating). The medicine my doctor prescribed me is supposed to stop it from secreting too much!
> 
> Well I'm happy to hear that all of your other bloodwork has come back normal. Maybe they can fix your low FSH/LH with clomid or something. FX'd for you! I hope you get that BFP sooner than later!Click to expand...



Thanks for sharing:hugs:, it's good to know your still ovulating - I am sure with the medicine and dr follow ups you will get your BFP!!!

I will b stalking your posts to keep in touch :blush:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Dreamer320 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Ashknowsbest: I don't mind u asking at all! I haven't been diagnosed with anything! Only thing was low fhs/LH levels so apparently that means I don't ovulate regularly. I've been TTC for about a year, more seriously since march of this year. My cycles have been long since coming off birth control for 7 years!! I think I just haven't got back on track or something :shrug: all my other blood work came back normal . I haven't heard of your diagnosis before... What exactly is it? ((if u don't mind explaining))
> 
> I don't mind sharing my diagnosis at all. Prolactinoma is a adenoma (tumor like) growth on my pituitary gland. When you have this your prolactin levels are high and it can affect fertility and ovulation. Fortunately I don't think I have anything wrong with ovulation, because I ovulate every month ... according to my blood levels but I do have raised prolactin and haven't been able to conceive. Oh and mine is only 10-20 (it fluctuates) points out of range so it's not that bad (that's probably why I'm still ovulating). The medicine my doctor prescribed me is supposed to stop it from secreting too much!
> 
> Well I'm happy to hear that all of your other bloodwork has come back normal. Maybe they can fix your low FSH/LH with clomid or something. FX'd for you! I hope you get that BFP sooner than later!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing:hugs:, it's good to know your still ovulating - I am sure with the medicine and dr follow ups you will get your BFP!!!
> 
> I will b stalking your posts to keep in touch :blush:Click to expand...

Thanks, I've been stalking this thread for a while since I just started charting so I'll keep an eye out for your posts! 

Good luck and lots of baby :dust:!


----------



## Stinas

Liz - looks like your body keeps gearing up to O. As tallmom said keep bd it should happen soon. Don't stress about your chart because you could be causing your body to not O by stressing. 

Ash - I think your chart looks great!!! 

Tallmom - temp keeps rising but I never got a +opk. Dh didn't want to bd and pissed me off lol I hope I didn't miss out. I feel stuff going on down there, so I feel like the SI is working. Lots of cm for this early in my cycle. Hope this is it!!
How are you doing? Have you noticed more cm?


----------



## happybeany

Could someone take a peek at my chart? I'm confused, don't think I'm going to get my crosshares as I haven't had a notable temp rise.. this is my first month properly charting... help???!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2


----------



## rosabelle

i cant believe i got a positive opk!! first time ever! :happydance:
So sorry for being a bit stupid but should we have BD before that positive opk? or will we still have a chance if we do it from the day of positive? 
OH had a SA yesterday (when i got the +) and we couldnt BD for 4 days before! 
x


----------



## twilliamssbt

ashknowsbest said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Ashknowsbest: I don't mind u asking at all! I haven't been diagnosed with anything! Only thing was low fhs/LH levels so apparently that means I don't ovulate regularly. I've been TTC for about a year, more seriously since march of this year. My cycles have been long since coming off birth control for 7 years!! I think I just haven't got back on track or something :shrug: all my other blood work came back normal . I haven't heard of your diagnosis before... What exactly is it? ((if u don't mind explaining))
> 
> I don't mind sharing my diagnosis at all. Prolactinoma is a adenoma (tumor like) growth on my pituitary gland. When you have this your prolactin levels are high and it can affect fertility and ovulation. Fortunately I don't think I have anything wrong with ovulation, because I ovulate every month ... according to my blood levels but I do have raised prolactin and haven't been able to conceive. Oh and mine is only 10-20 (it fluctuates) points out of range so it's not that bad (that's probably why I'm still ovulating). The medicine my doctor prescribed me is supposed to stop it from secreting too much!
> 
> Well I'm happy to hear that all of your other bloodwork has come back normal. Maybe they can fix your low FSH/LH with clomid or something. FX'd for you! I hope you get that BFP sooner than later!Click to expand...

My fiance has Acromegaly, another type of pituitary tumour that secretes growth hormone. For 7 years he had no sperm count whatsoever due to growth hormone levels, low LH/FSH and he was also secreting prolactin, for which he also took dostinex. Until he changed growth hormone supressor drug, he did not produce sperm, 5 years on the new GH supressor and he was producing sperm although not many that were functionally motile, 2 months after starting to chart at his endocrinoligists request and I got my BFP.

His cousin also had a prolactinoma she had dostinex but also had to have chemotherapy, she is now also pregnant. It could be a longer journey for you, but there is hope. The dosinex had no effects on my fiance apart from redcuing prolactin levels, not everyone gets the side effects, start it asap chuck, it could really help you out :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

happybeany said:


> Could someone take a peek at my chart? I'm confused, don't think I'm going to get my crosshares as I haven't had a notable temp rise.. this is my first month properly charting... help???!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2

FF wont give you crosshairs until you have had 3 elevated temps...you should get them tomorrow


----------



## Milty

rosabelle said:


> i cant believe i got a positive opk!! first time ever! :happydance:
> So sorry for being a bit stupid but should we have BD before that positive opk? or will we still have a chance if we do it from the day of positive?
> OH had a SA yesterday (when i got the +) and we couldnt BD for 4 days before!
> x

You usually O 24 to 48 hours after a OPK +...I would BD 3 days in a row and you will be great!


----------



## lizlovelust

OPKs still aren't as dark as the control but close, now I have EWCM but no significant rise in temp...:shrug:


----------



## Dreamer320

I got another temp rise... Wont b surprised if tomorrow I'm at 100 degrees! No symptoms of getting sick? O well I'll just keep charting along.:coffee: I am worried about my appt tomorrow... Maybe that's y.

Good morning from the east coast... :hi:Any BFPs yet????


----------



## lizlovelust

Dreamer320 said:


> I got another temp rise... Wont b surprised if tomorrow I'm at 100 degrees! No symptoms of getting sick? O well I'll just keep charting along.:coffee: I am worried about my appt tomorrow... Maybe that's y.
> 
> Good morning from the east coast... :hi:Any BFPs yet????

Oh my!! I'd say test!!:thumbup:


----------



## Dreamer320

lizlovelust said:


> OPKs still aren't as dark as the control but close, now I have EWCM but no significant rise in temp...:shrug:

In my opinion if you have ewcm always BD!!... ewcm is fertile cm so it's a GREAT sign that your getting it! Maybe your temp will rise today or tomorrow showing that you did in fact ovulate

Good luck but like I said :sex: !!!!!!!! :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

twilliamssbt said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Ashknowsbest: I don't mind u asking at all! I haven't been diagnosed with anything! Only thing was low fhs/LH levels so apparently that means I don't ovulate regularly. I've been TTC for about a year, more seriously since march of this year. My cycles have been long since coming off birth control for 7 years!! I think I just haven't got back on track or something :shrug: all my other blood work came back normal . I haven't heard of your diagnosis before... What exactly is it? ((if u don't mind explaining))
> 
> I don't mind sharing my diagnosis at all. Prolactinoma is a adenoma (tumor like) growth on my pituitary gland. When you have this your prolactin levels are high and it can affect fertility and ovulation. Fortunately I don't think I have anything wrong with ovulation, because I ovulate every month ... according to my blood levels but I do have raised prolactin and haven't been able to conceive. Oh and mine is only 10-20 (it fluctuates) points out of range so it's not that bad (that's probably why I'm still ovulating). The medicine my doctor prescribed me is supposed to stop it from secreting too much!
> 
> Well I'm happy to hear that all of your other bloodwork has come back normal. Maybe they can fix your low FSH/LH with clomid or something. FX'd for you! I hope you get that BFP sooner than later!Click to expand...
> 
> My fiance has Acromegaly, another type of pituitary tumour that secretes growth hormone. For 7 years he had no sperm count whatsoever due to growth hormone levels, low LH/FSH and he was also secreting prolactin, for which he also took dostinex. Until he changed growth hormone supressor drug, he did not produce sperm, 5 years on the new GH supressor and he was producing sperm although not many that were functionally motile, 2 months after starting to chart at his endocrinoligists request and I got my BFP.
> 
> His cousin also had a prolactinoma she had dostinex but also had to have chemotherapy, she is now also pregnant. It could be a longer journey for you, but there is hope. The dosinex had no effects on my fiance apart from redcuing prolactin levels, not everyone gets the side effects, start it asap chuck, it could really help you out :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wow, thanks for the information! I knew that men could get it but never really knew anything about their situation as this is all new to me. Happy to hear you guys were still able to get your BFP! That gives me hope! 

Do you know if his cousin experienced any side effects with dostinex? I'm not a person who likes to take medication so it makes me a little nervous to take it but I want my bfp so I'm going to take it, I just hope the side effects are bearable! Do you know why she had to have chemotherapy .. how big was her adenoma? Mine is 2mm and my prolactin levels when they checked were 50 the first time and 35 the last time which is only about 10-30 out of range so ... I hope it's not that bad. My doctor didn't mention anything about chemotherapy or surgery or radiation. He thinks I'll be fine, thank god! Obviously they will monitor it for growth and what not but .. I'm trying to look at the bright side! 

Oh and one more thing about your OH's cousin, did she stop taking dostinex after she conceived ?


----------



## Dreamer320

lizlovelust said:


> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> I got another temp rise... Wont b surprised if tomorrow I'm at 100 degrees! No symptoms of getting sick? O well I'll just keep charting along.:coffee: I am worried about my appt tomorrow... Maybe that's y.
> 
> Good morning from the east coast... :hi:Any BFPs yet????
> 
> Oh my!! I'd say test!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

I just did, it was the biggest :bfn: ever!


----------



## lizlovelust

Dreamer320 said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> I got another temp rise... Wont b surprised if tomorrow I'm at 100 degrees! No symptoms of getting sick? O well I'll just keep charting along.:coffee: I am worried about my appt tomorrow... Maybe that's y.
> 
> Good morning from the east coast... :hi:Any BFPs yet????
> 
> Oh my!! I'd say test!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I just did, it was the biggest :bfn: ever!Click to expand...

Congrats girl!!! :) h&h 9 months!


----------



## twilliamssbt

ashknowsbest said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dreamer320 said:
> 
> 
> Ashknowsbest: I don't mind u asking at all! I haven't been diagnosed with anything! Only thing was low fhs/LH levels so apparently that means I don't ovulate regularly. I've been TTC for about a year, more seriously since march of this year. My cycles have been long since coming off birth control for 7 years!! I think I just haven't got back on track or something :shrug: all my other blood work came back normal . I haven't heard of your diagnosis before... What exactly is it? ((if u don't mind explaining))
> 
> I don't mind sharing my diagnosis at all. Prolactinoma is a adenoma (tumor like) growth on my pituitary gland. When you have this your prolactin levels are high and it can affect fertility and ovulation. Fortunately I don't think I have anything wrong with ovulation, because I ovulate every month ... according to my blood levels but I do have raised prolactin and haven't been able to conceive. Oh and mine is only 10-20 (it fluctuates) points out of range so it's not that bad (that's probably why I'm still ovulating). The medicine my doctor prescribed me is supposed to stop it from secreting too much!
> 
> Well I'm happy to hear that all of your other bloodwork has come back normal. Maybe they can fix your low FSH/LH with clomid or something. FX'd for you! I hope you get that BFP sooner than later!Click to expand...
> 
> My fiance has Acromegaly, another type of pituitary tumour that secretes growth hormone. For 7 years he had no sperm count whatsoever due to growth hormone levels, low LH/FSH and he was also secreting prolactin, for which he also took dostinex. Until he changed growth hormone supressor drug, he did not produce sperm, 5 years on the new GH supressor and he was producing sperm although not many that were functionally motile, 2 months after starting to chart at his endocrinoligists request and I got my BFP.
> 
> His cousin also had a prolactinoma she had dostinex but also had to have chemotherapy, she is now also pregnant. It could be a longer journey for you, but there is hope. The dosinex had no effects on my fiance apart from redcuing prolactin levels, not everyone gets the side effects, start it asap chuck, it could really help you out :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, thanks for the information! I knew that men could get it but never really knew anything about their situation as this is all new to me. Happy to hear you guys were still able to get your BFP! That gives me hope!
> 
> Do you know if his cousin experienced any side effects with dostinex? I'm not a person who likes to take medication so it makes me a little nervous to take it but I want my bfp so I'm going to take it, I just hope the side effects are bearable! Do you know why she had to have chemotherapy .. how big was her adenoma? Mine is 2mm and my prolactin levels when they checked were 50 the first time and 35 the last time which is only about 10-30 out of range so ... I hope it's not that bad. My doctor didn't mention anything about chemotherapy or surgery or radiation. He thinks I'll be fine, thank god! Obviously they will monitor it for growth and what not but .. I'm trying to look at the bright side!
> 
> Oh and one more thing about your OH's cousin, did she stop taking dostinex after she conceived ?Click to expand...

Unfortunately there is a bit of a family rift between the cousin and OH's auntie, so we not getting as much info as we would if they were close. She had a macro adenoma, not sure of exact size, but that was the same as my fiance. Macro is large so thats why she had chemotherapy. I do know she had much more problems with the chemotherapy than the dostinex, I am not sure when she would have been told to stop dostinex during pregnancy, but she would have had to stop pretty early on as it inhibits milk production, its the drug given in small quantities to dry a mothers milk if she is suffering after birth and is bottle feeding. Fiances cousin did not need surgery, but my fiance had to have 2 lots, Acromegaly is far more aggressive most of the time than prolactinoma.

What I will say, is there is highly likely a genetic link for my fiances family, whenever Acromegaly and Prolactimona appear so close in the family, it is usually linked to a mutation on the AIP tumour suppressor gene and is also linked to giantism. My fiance is waiting for his DNA result as it will impact on our child, our child would also be tested and if positive will be under an endocrinologist with my fiance and have regular testing.

This is not the case usually if only 1 person in a family has a pituitary tumour, so please do not worry, if however anyone else is diagnosed before the age of 30, please do ask to be DNA tested for mutations.

Going back to Dostinex side effects, my fiance was told that the 2 most common side effects are nausea and headaches, they advised that these were severely lessened if you take the tablet just as you get into bed and don't take on an empty stomach.


----------



## happybeany

Milty said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Could someone take a peek at my chart? I'm confused, don't think I'm going to get my crosshares as I haven't had a notable temp rise.. this is my first month properly charting... help???!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> FF wont give you crosshairs until you have had 3 elevated temps...you should get them tomorrowClick to expand...

I had a massive temp drop today, ahhh what's going on :( ?!


----------



## rosabelle

mornign ladies.. so FF has put O at CD16... is that because of the temp rise? i didnt have a positive opk on that day and couldnt BD cause he had to do a SA... thinking i dont have a chance this month ifthats the case :( 
what do you ladies think?


----------



## rosabelle

and we got OH SA back and its not looking good.. the count was great, they were moving fine but their shape is not great... and they did a trial wash and they said there should be over 20 million good quality and he only had 1 million 
so basically there is a very low chance of us conceiving naturally.. and we will be discussing IVF/ICSI at our next FS app... 
Feeling a bit bummed out today... :(:(


----------



## twilliamssbt

rosabelle said:


> and we got OH SA back and its not looking good.. the count was great, they were moving fine but their shape is not great... and they did a trial wash and they said there should be over 20 million good quality and he only had 1 million
> so basically there is a very low chance of us conceiving naturally.. and we will be discussing IVF/ICSI at our next FS app...
> Feeling a bit bummed out today... :(:(

my fiance had a count of only 40 million, of which only 2.5% were progressivly motile and 16.5% motile with no direction. We were also told natural conception was not going to happen, 4 weeks later I got my BFP :hugs:


----------



## Milty

happybeany said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Could someone take a peek at my chart? I'm confused, don't think I'm going to get my crosshares as I haven't had a notable temp rise.. this is my first month properly charting... help???!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> FF wont give you crosshairs until you have had 3 elevated temps...you should get them tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> I had a massive temp drop today, ahhh what's going on :( ?!Click to expand...

Is this your first month temping? Do you take your temp at the same time and same type of conditions (ie heated blanket ect.) How long are your cycles?


----------



## Milty

rosabelle said:


> mornign ladies.. so FF has put O at CD16... is that because of the temp rise? i didnt have a positive opk on that day and couldnt BD cause he had to do a SA... thinking i dont have a chance this month ifthats the case :(
> what do you ladies think?

If you got the next day you still have a chance...also there is a chance you O today if your temps go up highier tomorrow..


----------



## Lisa92881

twilliamssbt said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> and we got OH SA back and its not looking good.. the count was great, they were moving fine but their shape is not great... and they did a trial wash and they said there should be over 20 million good quality and he only had 1 million
> so basically there is a very low chance of us conceiving naturally.. and we will be discussing IVF/ICSI at our next FS app...
> Feeling a bit bummed out today... :(:(
> 
> my fiance had a count of only 40 million, of which only 2.5% were progressivly motile and 16.5% motile with no direction. We were also told natural conception was not going to happen, 4 weeks later I got my BFP :hugs:Click to expand...

That's a lovely success story. My husbands SA was a little low (count and motility) but nothing alarmingly low. The dr recommended seeing a urologist, but we are going to wait and let nature take it's course for a bit before freaking out. Nice to hear your story. :)


----------



## rosabelle

Lisa92881 said:


> twilliamssbt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> and we got OH SA back and its not looking good.. the count was great, they were moving fine but their shape is not great... and they did a trial wash and they said there should be over 20 million good quality and he only had 1 million
> so basically there is a very low chance of us conceiving naturally.. and we will be discussing IVF/ICSI at our next FS app...
> Feeling a bit bummed out today... :(:(
> 
> my fiance had a count of only 40 million, of which only 2.5% were progressivly motile and 16.5% motile with no direction. We were also told natural conception was not going to happen, 4 weeks later I got my BFP :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a lovely success story. My husbands SA was a little low (count and motility) but nothing alarmingly low. The dr recommended seeing a urologist, but we are going to wait and let nature take it's course for a bit before freaking out. Nice to hear your story. :)Click to expand...

i agree, it is so nice to hear these stories... 
when all you know is what the doctor tells you it becomes so hard to keep your hopes up.. but stories like that make me feel 100% better about our chances :):):)


----------



## rosabelle

Milty said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> mornign ladies.. so FF has put O at CD16... is that because of the temp rise? i didnt have a positive opk on that day and couldnt BD cause he had to do a SA... thinking i dont have a chance this month ifthats the case :(
> what do you ladies think?
> 
> If you got the next day you still have a chance...also there is a chance you O today if your temps go up highier tomorrow..Click to expand...

thanks Milty! 
I tested yesterday arvo (its midday in aust) and it was negative.. so its still possible that i O yesterday?
and i only had 1 positive opk this cycle , is that normal? 
sorry for all the questions :)


----------



## Lisa92881

I know. You have to remind yourself to take a step back and realize that lots of babies were born before they had all thes crazy fertility tests and treatments, so it is possible!!


----------



## rosabelle

very true Lisa!


----------



## Lisa92881

rosabelle said:


> very true Lisa!

So stay positive it will happen. Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

rosabelle said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> mornign ladies.. so FF has put O at CD16... is that because of the temp rise? i didnt have a positive opk on that day and couldnt BD cause he had to do a SA... thinking i dont have a chance this month ifthats the case :(
> what do you ladies think?
> 
> If you got the next day you still have a chance...also there is a chance you O today if your temps go up highier tomorrow..Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Milty!
> I tested yesterday arvo (its midday in aust) and it was negative.. so its still possible that i O yesterday?
> and i only had 1 positive opk this cycle , is that normal?
> sorry for all the questions :)Click to expand...


I could be normal for you...some people get multiple + others have to catch their surge because it is gone in hours...

If you look at the month before you had a big drop a little bit of a climb and then you O'd with a bigger climb...I'm just thinking it could be the same again this month...

Also with your + OPK on CD17 O'ing 24 or 48 hours later is normal


----------



## rosabelle

Milty said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> mornign ladies.. so FF has put O at CD16... is that because of the temp rise? i didnt have a positive opk on that day and couldnt BD cause he had to do a SA... thinking i dont have a chance this month ifthats the case :(
> what do you ladies think?
> 
> If you got the next day you still have a chance...also there is a chance you O today if your temps go up highier tomorrow..Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Milty!
> I tested yesterday arvo (its midday in aust) and it was negative.. so its still possible that i O yesterday?
> and i only had 1 positive opk this cycle , is that normal?
> sorry for all the questions :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could be normal for you...some people get multiple + others have to catch their surge because it is gone in hours...
> 
> If you look at the month before you had a big drop a little bit of a climb and then you O'd with a bigger climb...I'm just thinking it could be the same again this month...
> 
> Also with your + OPK on CD17 O'ing 24 or 48 hours later is normalClick to expand...

Oh ok i get what you mean, so FF may change it after a few more temps? 
thanks for all your help! :)




Lisa92881 said:


> rosabelle said:
> 
> 
> very true Lisa!
> 
> So stay positive it will happen. Good luck. :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks lovely :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Rosa: I don't know if FF will change it or not ...it does happen...however, if you look at your patterns and know that is what usually happens for you ...you can change it yourself. FF is putting the lines in based on what happens on it's average of charts that doesn't mean that your chart is going to fit into that normal pattern. 

I will say though sometimes if your charts are different that could be some type of sign into your fertility. Now don't get me wrong I don't mean that if your type of chart doesn't match what FF usually has doesn't mean you have a problem or wont be able to get PG. I see lots of PG charts where women have always made their crosshairs and not used FF.


----------



## Milty

Rosa: I also just noticed your temp today is almost the same as your temp last month on the date you O'd

I'm pretty sure you just O'd today


----------



## Stinas

Ladies I have a question...
Tonight my friend, her baby and I got into a car accident. I was a passenger, the baby is still small, so she was rear facing, center of back seat, all front airbags went off....everyone is ok, baby didnt even wake up until I took her car seat out of car thank god!.....all check ups went ok at hospital......now, after getting home....I was wondering could it shift my O or cause me to O later? I know its weird thinking of this, but your mind races, thinking of anything laying here. 
I dont care either way, just gad the baby first of all is ok and we made it out ok...just some bumps and gross bruises. 
Is it stupid of me for thinking about this?


----------



## rosabelle

i dont think its stupid at all..glad you are all ok!

i dont have the answer but i know i would think the same thing! your body reacts to shock and stress so i guess its possible..


----------



## rosabelle

Milty said:


> Rosa: I also just noticed your temp today is almost the same as your temp last month on the date you O'd
> 
> I'm pretty sure you just O'd today

oh really.. i didnt even notice that! awesome :) makes me feel a little better.. 
i dont think i would change O on FF, i dont know my body around O time well enough to do it i dont think.. 
theres just so much to learn! :wacko: haha


----------



## lizlovelust

What do you ladies think? Positive today?

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0911.jpg


----------



## ashknowsbest

Can anyone take a look at my chart and tell me if it still looks good or not ... ?


----------



## lizlovelust

ashknowsbest said:


> Can anyone take a look at my chart and tell me if it still looks good or not ... ?

I think it is, you're temps are still high and haven't dropped yet! :thumbup:


----------



## ashknowsbest

lizlovelust said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone take a look at my chart and tell me if it still looks good or not ... ?
> 
> I think it is, you're temps are still high and haven't dropped yet! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks! Charting stresses me out!


----------



## Milty

Liz I'd say that is pretty close to positive...I bet if you test around lunch it will be positive .... I'd say start :sex:


----------



## lizlovelust

Milty said:


> Liz I'd say that is pretty close to positive...I bet if you test around lunch it will be positive .... I'd say start :sex:

Yea We BDed last night too, and I'm sure we will tonight and this weekend. :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Ash: by good if you mean a pg chart it's to early but ....

I think it looks great as far as patterns go...I bet you have very consistant cycles


----------



## ashknowsbest

Milty said:


> Ash: by good if you mean a pg chart it's to early but ....
> 
> I think it looks great as far as patterns go...I bet you have very consistant cycles

normally their pretty consistent .... but this last month I was due for my period on October 5 but I didn't get it until the 15th ... =\

If it starts looking like a pg chart ... when would it start to do that? What DPO?


----------



## happybeany

Milty said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Could someone take a peek at my chart? I'm confused, don't think I'm going to get my crosshares as I haven't had a notable temp rise.. this is my first month properly charting... help???!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> FF wont give you crosshairs until you have had 3 elevated temps...you should get them tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> I had a massive temp drop today, ahhh what's going on :( ?!Click to expand...
> 
> Is this your first month temping? Do you take your temp at the same time and same type of conditions (ie heated blanket ect.) How long are your cycles?Click to expand...


Yeah this is my first month temping, cycles 28/29 days - temping conditions always the same, no heating etc always same blanket and I take it at exactly same time every morning. Is it always this confusing for people first starting temping? Does my chart look normal? :flower:


----------



## Stinas

Liz - looks positive to me
Ash - temps are still super high which is really good!


----------



## Dreamer320

Hey girls, went to the docs today and was diagnosed with pcos :cry: and I was referred to a FS... Apparently there is also some fluid he saw on the u/s that didn't look good and my left ovary got quite small. I'm moving over to LTTTC and I will stop temping for now since I don't O there's no point .. until I'm on Meds. Just wanted to say good luck with all of ur temps and :dust: all around. I'll c u girls elsewhere in the form :hugs:


<3 - Maria


----------



## lizlovelust

My OPKS are starting to get lighter agian, which ones are positive???

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0916.jpg


----------



## Milty

ashknowsbest said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ash: by good if you mean a pg chart it's to early but ....
> 
> I think it looks great as far as patterns go...I bet you have very consistant cycles
> 
> normally their pretty consistent .... but this last month I was due for my period on October 5 but I didn't get it until the 15th ... =\
> 
> If it starts looking like a pg chart ... when would it start to do that? What DPO?Click to expand...

well for everyone that is different... you need to find out what your normal LP length is and see when your temp usually starts dropping for AF...then if your temp stays up after that time period then it looks more like a PG chart. 

Not very helpful I know but I try to be honest and not give false hopes


----------



## Milty

Yeah this is my first month temping, cycles 28/29 days - temping conditions always the same, no heating etc always same blanket and I take it at exactly same time every morning. Is it always this confusing for people first starting temping? Does my chart look normal? :flower:[/QUOTE]

yes it is always confusing until you get your pattern down....it looks fine to me so far ...just keep at it and look for patterns from month to month


----------



## lizlovelust

someone check out my chart and tell me if I Oed?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well, my temps are still up, I took a first response with FMU and it was a negative. I think it may be too early since I think I implanted only about a day to two ago ... kinda sad, but I'm not out until AF shows up.

How's everybody doing today?


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone at all? chart help?:wacko:


----------



## Milty

lizlovelust said:


> someone check out my chart and tell me if I Oed?

maybe but I can't tell for sure yet


----------



## Milty

Liz today or tomorrow might be the day


----------



## lizlovelust

Milty said:


> Liz today or tomorrow might be the day

Well my OPK is negative today though:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Right...your OPK measures your surge not your actuall O...on average you O 24 to 48 hours after a positive OPK


----------



## Milty

so don't stop :sex:


----------



## Stinas

Ash - still looking good!
Liz - you won't know until you get 3 high temps in a row and they stay up.


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> Ash - still looking good!
> Liz - you won't know until you get 3 high temps in a row and they stay up.

So would you say I have two high temps so far?:shrug:


----------



## Stinas

lizlovelust said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Ash - still looking good!
> Liz - you won't know until you get 3 high temps in a row and they stay up.
> 
> So would you say I have two high temps so far?:shrug:Click to expand...

Your temps have been going up...making it look like you O, but then shooting down....it looks like your body keeps gearing up and failing....BUT...its still early. I would bd for the next 3 days because you will O any day now. Remember, try to be calm so you wont make yourself not O. :thumbup: 
:hugs:


----------



## lizlovelust

FF stil hasn't given me cross hairs and my OPKs are now a clear negative, test line is super super super light. :shrug:


----------



## Wishing89

Hi Hotpink. Could you please put a BFP next to my name on the first page. Thank you


----------



## Milty

lizlovelust said:


> FF stil hasn't given me cross hairs and my OPKs are now a clear negative, test line is super super super light. :shrug:

Liz it is kinda hard to read your chart...it is one of those you can see the pattern really clear when you have almost a whole months worth of temps but when it's only partialy there is hard to determine when things actually happened...your chart the month before is the same time but by the end of the month you can see the pattern better...


----------



## Lisa92881

Liz - looks like after a few more high temps you'll have your crosshairs. I know it's hard but try to be patient. :)

Wishing - congratulations!!!


----------



## Stinas

Congrats wishing!!


----------



## rdleela

My first month charting! Is this looking like an ovulation dip? Make hay today?!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38cb15


----------



## Stinas

rdleela said:


> My first month charting! Is this looking like an ovulation dip? Make hay today?!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38cb15

Its hard to tell...you have a few missing temps and a lot of empty circles. Are you taking your temp at the same time daily before getting out of bed?


----------



## rdleela

Stinas said:


> rdleela said:
> 
> 
> My first month charting! Is this looking like an ovulation dip? Make hay today?!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/38cb15
> 
> Its hard to tell...you have a few missing temps and a lot of empty circles. Are you taking your temp at the same time daily before getting out of bed?Click to expand...

I discarded a few temps; yesterday I slept in by 2 hours, and I still took my temp but I discarded it...I'm trying my hardest to temp at the same time each day! Not easy! But yes, all of my temps are as soon as I open my eyes...

I just noticed the empty circles! What do they mean? I guess I probably should do that FF charting course!

I have a digital...it annoys me sometimes b/c it doesn't stop and just seems to keep going...and/or the beep isn't loud enough...I think charting is something you really have to get the hang of, and have the discipline, which I do have but the weekends are harder...


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm just so confused, I still have no cross hairs :(


----------



## Stinas

Rdleela - there is a site that you can adjust your temp if you slept in. If you put in sleep deprived it also comes up as a white circle. 

Liz - it looks like you could O today so bd. that's a nice to drop. It looks like your body keeps trying to O and is not. But today's drop looks good. Bd tonight and Tom. If you see 3 days of high temps after today with no drops, you O. If it goes up and drops again, your body is gearing up and failing for some reason. It happens often, to myself included. I don't know why, most likely stress. 
Good luck!! I'm waiting for my temp drop and rise myself. Just got my +opk yesterday.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So, I haven't posted in a few days ... so for a little update.

I'm 12DPO today, I took a test this morning, I thought there was a suppppper faint line but I might just be making it up in my mind because I want to be preggo. I did a test 9 and 10 DPO and they were negative. Uhm....my temps are still up but normally I have a 31 day cycle... so I'm going to say that if my period doesn't get here by the 15th then something weird is going on. That's tomorrow. This morning when I used the restroom after waking up I wiped and there was a little pink tint on the toilet paper ... which could be my period spotting buuuuut I NEVER spot. I normally just get cramps and then full flow the next day or two. So I guess it could be implantation bleeding but who knows... i'm just trying to take it easy and see what happens..

What do you guys think about my chart?

Anyone have family coming in for thanksgiving?
I do! I haven't seen my half brother and step brother in about 6-7 years and they're coming up this Friday so I'm very excited! 
It's kind of nice having to prepare for them coming because it kinda keeps my mind off of all of this baby stuff!


----------



## Lisa92881

ashknowsbest said:


> So, I haven't posted in a few days ... so for a little update.
> 
> I'm 12DPO today, I took a test this morning, I thought there was a suppppper faint line but I might just be making it up in my mind because I want to be preggo. I did a test 9 and 10 DPO and they were negative. Uhm....my temps are still up but normally I have a 31 day cycle... so I'm going to say that if my period doesn't get here by the 15th then something weird is going on. That's tomorrow. This morning when I used the restroom after waking up I wiped and there was a little pink tint on the toilet paper ... which could be my period spotting buuuuut I NEVER spot. I normally just get cramps and then full flow the next day or two. So I guess it could be implantation bleeding but who knows... i'm just trying to take it easy and see what happens..
> 
> What do you guys think about my chart?
> 
> Anyone have family coming in for thanksgiving?
> I do! I haven't seen my half brother and step brother in about 6-7 years and they're coming up this Friday so I'm very excited!
> It's kind of nice having to prepare for them coming because it kinda keeps my mind off of all of this baby stuff!

How dare you tease us like that and not post a pic?!?!?! LET'S SEE!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Lisa92881 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> So, I haven't posted in a few days ... so for a little update.
> 
> I'm 12DPO today, I took a test this morning, I thought there was a suppppper faint line but I might just be making it up in my mind because I want to be preggo. I did a test 9 and 10 DPO and they were negative. Uhm....my temps are still up but normally I have a 31 day cycle... so I'm going to say that if my period doesn't get here by the 15th then something weird is going on. That's tomorrow. This morning when I used the restroom after waking up I wiped and there was a little pink tint on the toilet paper ... which could be my period spotting buuuuut I NEVER spot. I normally just get cramps and then full flow the next day or two. So I guess it could be implantation bleeding but who knows... i'm just trying to take it easy and see what happens..
> 
> What do you guys think about my chart?
> 
> Anyone have family coming in for thanksgiving?
> I do! I haven't seen my half brother and step brother in about 6-7 years and they're coming up this Friday so I'm very excited!
> It's kind of nice having to prepare for them coming because it kinda keeps my mind off of all of this baby stuff!
> 
> How dare you tease us like that and not post a pic?!?!?! LET'S SEE!!Click to expand...

Haha. Sorry! I'll have to go home .. . get it out of the trash and take a picture! 
I'm probably just crazy imagining a line there! :haha:

That's what happens when you want a baby so bad!


----------



## Lisa92881

That's right, be a trash picker as soon as you get home! :haha: Can't wait to see. I hope it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## charlie_lael

Can somebody add my chart? I'm testing tomorrow or Wednesday. Thank you. :) GL ladies!


----------



## Tallmom2b

Stinas said:


> I'm waiting for my temp drop and rise myself. Just got my +opk yesterday.

Looking good:thumbup: looks like SI helped a bit!

Hoping for a shorter cycle this time myself :winkwink:


----------



## happybeany

Can anyone make sense of my chart yet? It's properly random! :flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2


----------



## charlie_lael

happybeany said:


> Can anyone make sense of my chart yet? It's properly random! :flower:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2

It looks like you ovulated on CD 23 or 24. FF should confirm tomorrow with crosshairs if your temp stays elevated. GL!


----------



## happybeany

charlie_lael said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone make sense of my chart yet? It's properly random! :flower:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> It looks like you ovulated on CD 23 or 24. FF should confirm tomorrow with crosshairs if your temp stays elevated. GL!Click to expand...

I was thinking that too... argh! I only usually have a 28 day cycle, what the hell!? :haha: probably O'd uber late because I've been stressing :wacko:


----------



## Milty

Ash your chart looks promising...most people have a temp drop of a couple days before AF arrives ...If your cycles are normally 31 days your past due for a drop which is really good. .. If you don't drop in the morning I say take another test because it's a really good sign!

If you had more charts we would know better


----------



## Milty

charlie_lael said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone make sense of my chart yet? It's properly random! :flower:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> It looks like you ovulated on CD 23 or 24. FF should confirm tomorrow with crosshairs if your temp stays elevated. GL!Click to expand...

WSS^^


----------



## Stinas

Ash & Charlie - You both have great charts!!! I hope you both get your BFP!!!

Tallmom - Hi!!! I hope we both have shorter cycles this time...or...no more cycles, skip to our long awaited BFPs!!! Its time! Enough is enough lol


----------



## Lisa92881

Lots of great looking charts going on right now!! :thumbup: Good luck ladies!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Milty said:


> Ash your chart looks promising...most people have a temp drop of a couple days before AF arrives ...If your cycles are normally 31 days your past due for a drop which is really good. .. If you don't drop in the morning I say take another test because it's a really good sign!
> 
> If you had more charts we would know better

Thanks! I sooooo wish I had more charts but unfortunately I joined this site when we already hit the 1 year mark TTC and I just started learning about charting, opk's and all of that good stuff so .... 

I totally wish I had more charts to compare! But hopefully this will be my month and I won't have to chart until I TTC again!


----------



## lizlovelust

Arg I hate my chart... I have a dip today, negative OPK, it was light FMU then noon was darker, then evening it's light again. What the heck...


----------



## rosabelle

looking good Ash, keep us posted!

Well i had a shocking sleep last night, didnt even sleep for 3 hours so my temp was really low.. but not really counting it for anything.. 

I think im coming down with a cold, been real sniffly all day .. and i had what felt like ovulation pain in my right ovary.. anyone else had something similar at 5dpo? 
x


----------



## rosabelle

also, i changed O to CD19 because im almost positive thats when i ovulated.. 
but FF did put it at CD16 originally so i guess its possible that im on 8DPO not 5DPO...


----------



## jelly tots

lizlovelust said:


> Arg I hate my chart... I have a dip today, negative OPK, it was light FMU then noon was darker, then evening it's light again. What the heck...

you have a dip for yesterday so that looks promising. you shouldnt do opks in the morning as you tend not to get your surge til later on in the day. i always did mine at 6pm, but make sure you arent drinking loads beforehand too as that can affect the readings aswell.

try not to worry too much about it all either, as too much stress and worry can prevent or delay things from happening like ov'ing, im the biggest worrier ever and learnt that the hard way, i then noticed i was always ov'ing a week later than i should of. the one month i sat back and relaxed it happened a week earlier and worked. i know it doesnt happen that way with everyone but it just seemed too much of a coincidence.

anyways good luck to everyone this month, fx for you all.x


----------



## ashknowsbest

Huge temp drop. AF arrived this morning.


----------



## Milty

Ash: :hugs: well now you have a good chart to go by for next time

Liz: try and relax your stress could be preventing you from O'ing Jelly is right on


----------



## ashknowsbest

Milty said:


> Ash: :hugs: well now you have a good chart to go by for next time
> 
> Liz: try and relax your stress could be preventing you from O'ing Jelly is right on

That is true! =D I'm a little sad about it but I'm trying to just keep my head up. I'm starting my medicine to get my prolactin levels down and then maybe clomid or IUI or something ... so I'm just happy I'm still on my way to getting a baby!


----------



## scerena

:hi: girls :)
Does my chart look like my bbt is messing up?x


----------



## lizlovelust

Anyone know why FF isn't connecting yesterdays dot with todays dot???


----------



## lizlovelust

Scratch the last post, someone figured it out for me! So what do you ladies think about my OPKs now?

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0961.jpg


----------



## Lisa92881

Do another tonight, I bet it will be super positive!


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Do another tonight, I bet it will be super positive!

just sucks that we cant BD tonight :cry: he works until 12am and I'll be asleep by then cause i work every morning at 830am:dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

Morning BD before work?? If you do get a positive tonight, you'll ovulate in 12-36 hours.


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Morning BD before work?? If you do get a positive tonight, you'll ovulate in 12-36 hours.

we don't live together yet :cry: getting a place next month though:dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

Just do it ASAP then, and hope your eggy takes a little longer to come out! :)


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Just do it ASAP then, and hope your eggy takes a little longer to come out! :)

Yea or Hope for my positive OPK friday! Lolol


----------



## Lisa92881

True. It's not positive yet so....Listen OPK, stay negative until Friday!! :haha:


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> True. It's not positive yet so....Listen OPK, stay negative until Friday!! :haha:

Lol:haha: is it normal for it to only be darkish part of the day then lightish more towards the evening?:shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

To fluctuate you mean, rather than get progressively darker? Yeah, some girls get darker until they're positive, others fluctuate then go from negative to positive very quickly, like within a few hours. Way back when I got a positive, it was negative at 4pm, then at 9pm the line was half dark like on your last one, and in the morning it was a blazing positive!


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> To fluctuate you mean, rather than get progressively darker? Yeah, some girls get darker until they're positive, others fluctuate then go from negative to positive very quickly, like within a few hours. Way back when I got a positive, it was negative at 4pm, then at 9pm the line was half dark like on your last one, and in the morning it was a blazing positive!

Cause the one after that almost positive one is a little lighter :wacko:


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah. Not to freak you out, but that happened to me last cycle - I never got a real positive, and I never ovulated. I kept getting those almost positives and thinking ov was coming, but not so much. Have you gotten positives in your past few cycles, like more positive than that last one you posted??


----------



## lizlovelust

Last cycle I got a super positive, like super super positive.

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0962.jpg

there's my newest OPK


----------



## Lisa92881

Ok so you know what a real positive looks like, that's a good thing. Must be that your body's LH level fluctuates a lot throughout the day. Be patient, you'll get your positive! :) (Easier said than done right?!)


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Ok so you know what a real positive looks like, that's a good thing. Must be that your body's LH level fluctuates a lot throughout the day. Be patient, you'll get your positive! :) (Easier said than done right?!)

I'm so impatient! :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

Jelly - hiiii!! How are you feeling??

Ash - sorry af caught you!! I know how it feels to have a great chart and them af show. On to a new more positive cycle!

Liz - patience is a virtue! Try to relax because you are most likely delaying your own O. Kick back and enjoy bd.


----------



## lizlovelust

So my temp went up today, think I Oed?


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> Jelly - hiiii!! How are you feeling??
> 
> Ash - sorry af caught you!! I know how it feels to have a great chart and them af show. On to a new more positive cycle!
> 
> Liz - patience is a virtue! Try to relax because you are most likely delaying your own O. Kick back and enjoy bd.

hiya, im good ta, just trying to get over this morning sickness and nausea but super excited about my scan friday morning.although bricking it in case there is nothing in there.
how are you doing chick? 

liz pls just relax, bd when you can and enjoy it.


----------



## Milty

lizlovelust said:


> So my temp went up today, think I Oed?

yup


----------



## lizlovelust

Milty said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> So my temp went up today, think I Oed?
> 
> yupClick to expand...

I sure hope so! :wacko:


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0969.jpg

:shrug:


----------



## messymommy

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0969.jpg
> 
> :shrug:

Looks like your next test or 2 might be your positives. :dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

messymommy said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0969.jpg
> 
> :shrug:
> 
> Looks like your next test or 2 might be your positives. :dust:Click to expand...

I sure hope so!!


----------



## lizlovelust

So confused, my OPK today is super super light. 

Had a dip in chart two days ago, and yesterday, and today it's risen some what.

What's going on, think I Oed this time?:shrug:


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0976.jpg

CD20 7am positive maybe?


----------



## Lisa92881

Man! My chart is finally showing that I ov'd but I don't think it's right, boo! No positive opk, and I think my high temps have been due to me having a cough and not sleeping well. Kinda cool to see crosshairs though! Haha. :dohh:


----------



## Stinas

lizlovelust said:


> So my temp went up today, think I Oed?

:thumbup: Yup! :happydance: Now just RELAX and enjoy your TWW!



jelly tots said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Jelly - hiiii!! How are you feeling??
> 
> Ash - sorry af caught you!! I know how it feels to have a great chart and them af show. On to a new more positive cycle!
> 
> Liz - patience is a virtue! Try to relax because you are most likely delaying your own O. Kick back and enjoy bd.
> 
> hiya, im good ta, just trying to get over this morning sickness and nausea but super excited about my scan friday morning.although bricking it in case there is nothing in there.
> how are you doing chick?Click to expand...

That must be super exciting!!!! What do you think your going to have>? Are they going to be able to tell then>?

I am doing good. I started spotting last night after bd, I dont know why and spotted all day today. Very weird. Not af, super early for af to show, maybe ovulation bleeding? I just want my bfp super bad. I have waited enough!



Lisa92881 said:


> Man! My chart is finally showing that I ov'd but I don't think it's right, boo! No positive opk, and I think my high temps have been due to me having a cough and not sleeping well. Kinda cool to see crosshairs though! Haha. :dohh:

Maybe you missed your surge?


----------



## jelly tots

Stinas said:


> That must be super exciting!!!! What do you think your going to have>? Are they going to be able to tell then>?
> 
> I am doing good. I started spotting last night after bd, I dont know why and spotted all day today. Very weird. Not af, super early for af to show, maybe ovulation bleeding? I just want my bfp super bad. I have waited enough!

hopefully it was ovb for you chick, they say when you do have one it means its a very good eggy. think thats how i caught mine :)
got all my fingers and toes crossed for you.

i think im having a girl, so do a few of my friends so will have to wait another 6 months and see as im not finding out yet. they cant see it on a scan until about 16 weeks i think, but we want it to be a surprise, give me another reason to push lol. but im all for guesses etc when i have my scan pics just for a bit of fun.


----------



## lizlovelust

Okay so I still haven't Oed I guess :( my temp went down again today.


----------



## Stinas

Jelly - that sound super exciting!!! I dk if I would be able to wait. In a way I would but then I would drive myself nuts! Lol

Liz - your temps are up and down because your going crazy over them. Go out, have a nice dinner with oh, and watch your temps be normal next day. No more opks. Trust me. Been there done that. It just makes you go crazy those stupid little sticks. It's not worth it.


----------



## lizlovelust

Well as you all know im a poas addict and was last cycle too but still oed just fine :(


----------



## kissesandhugs

Hi all :flower:

New to this charting thing, first proper cycle of trying it out! Can you add my chart please?


----------



## buffhubbie

hi this is my first cycle can u add me to the list x :flower:


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas - I was wondering the same thing, I guess I could have maybe missed my surge. :shrug: I tested early Sat afternoon, negative, didn't test Sat night because I was out. Tested Sun afternoon around 1 and got a pretty dark one (I'll attach the pic) and actually thought it meant by positive would be later that day, but it wasn't and they've been light again since. So maybe I caught my surge on the way down?? But I haven't had any EWCM or sore boobs after ov which I usually get. Oh well. Doesn't really matter since we aren't trying this cycle since I need to have surgery in January, but this would be the earliest I've ovulated in a while so I'm curious to see what happens Would be nice to be getting my body back to normal-ish! Anyways, I hope what you experienced was ovulation bleeding and it was a nice strong eggie busting out ready to be caught!!

Jelly - That's so fun you want it to be a surprise! I'm a planner by nature and don't like surprises, so I'll find out when that day comes, but I can see what a nice surprise it would be. :cloud9:

Liz - I'm with Stinas...as hard as it is, try to relax my friend. :hugs: Your body will do what it wants anyway, enjoy each day as it comes. Just keep BD'ing in the meantime and know that you've done all that you can.


----------



## Lisa92881

Oops...here's the OPK from Sunday afternoon:

https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1321241134.jpg


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Oops...here's the OPK from Sunday afternoon:
> 
> https://i1231.photobucket.com/albums/ee514/Lisa92881/1321241134.jpg

Looks like a couple of mine, but everyone keeps teling me it isn't pos yet. :dohh:


----------



## Lisa92881

Nope that's not positive. Haha. Sorry they're driving you so crazy.


----------



## lizlovelust

Lisa92881 said:


> Nope that's not positive. Haha. Sorry they're driving you so crazy.

It's so close though!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Sure is! Read my post above to Stinas, it will explain! :)


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - it might have been a short surge then. You never know. Everyone doing a not trying cycle usually works out. 
I'm still spotting, little more than normal, but much less than af, too early for her anyways. I hope this is a good thing. I guess Tom temp will tell what's going on.


----------



## Milty

Liz : do twins run in your family?


----------



## Lisa92881

Temps still high and showing that I ovulated. So crazy! If this is accurate I'll be officially amazed by this whole charting thing. :haha: I was actually chilly when I woke up so I thought my temp would be low, but it was high again. So excited if I ovulated this early!


----------



## lizlovelust

Milty said:


> Liz : do twins run in your family?

There's been a few, not tons though, why?:shrug:


----------



## Lisa92881

Oh and I meant to ask - does anyone knowwhy my crosshairs are dotted and not solid? I know that means ovulation can't be confirmed but I'm not sure why?


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm out of OPKs until the others come in the mail..

I think my body may be gearing up to try to O again? check my chart in sig...:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Lisa92881 said:


> Oh and I meant to ask - does anyone knowwhy my crosshairs are dotted and not solid? I know that means ovulation can't be confirmed but I'm not sure why?

Mine does that when I have EWCM after O...I say you most def O'd though your chart is pretty clear...what did you do different this month?:thumbup:


----------



## rdleela

Lisa92881 said:


> Temps still high and showing that I ovulated. So crazy! If this is accurate I'll be officially amazed by this whole charting thing. :haha: I was actually chilly when I woke up so I thought my temp would be low, but it was high again. So excited if I ovulated this early!

We are in the exact same boat right now, my first cycle charting and I was able to confirm ovulation for the first time! It's so awesome to know that O is actually happening! You've got really smooth temp rises, mine are erratic.

I'm a stock broker, so these up-and-downs on the charts don't bother me! :haha:


----------



## Milty

lizlovelust said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Liz : do twins run in your family?
> 
> There's been a few, not tons though, why?:shrug:Click to expand...

Well you said you were a POAS every month so I'm taking your word for it your not stressing extra this month. So I was wondering why you keep gearing up to O but then your temps go back down and you start to have new or renewed LH surges. I think it could be you have have hyper O which is usually genictic and found in familys with Fraternal twins.

I have it and when I was in my early twenties my charts looked like yours.

Basicly what would happen with me is I would have two or more mature foliciles one would release an egg and try to produce progestrone then the other would not go away like it should and I would get LH surges for it. 

I had a couple ultrasounds where I had 4 and 5 mature foliciles...now much older at my last ultrasound in Jan. I had 2 foliciles the same size and 1 just a tad smaller ...so basicly my doc thinks I'm doing about half of what I used to


----------



## lizlovelust

Milty,

wow thats really cool! i never knew that, so think i may have Oed once? and may be trying to O again?


----------



## Lisa92881

Milty said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I meant to ask - does anyone knowwhy my crosshairs are dotted and not solid? I know that means ovulation can't be confirmed but I'm not sure why?
> 
> Mine does that when I have EWCM after O...I say you most def O'd though your chart is pretty clear...what did you do different this month?:thumbup:Click to expand...

Not a damn thing!! :rofl: I had to take provera to end my last cycle which as 123 days, so maybe it just helped to get my hormones back on track! I sure hope so. :)


----------



## Lisa92881

rdleela said:


> Lisa92881 said:
> 
> 
> Temps still high and showing that I ovulated. So crazy! If this is accurate I'll be officially amazed by this whole charting thing. :haha: I was actually chilly when I woke up so I thought my temp would be low, but it was high again. So excited if I ovulated this early!
> 
> We are in the exact same boat right now, my first cycle charting and I was able to confirm ovulation for the first time! It's so awesome to know that O is actually happening! You've got really smooth temp rises, mine are erratic.
> 
> I'm a stock broker, so these up-and-downs on the charts don't bother me! :haha:Click to expand...

I know, it's funny what a perfect little slope my temps made isn't it?! This is my 2nd cycle charting and it's nice to see something happening, since last cycle it was just frustrating. Now at least I feel like it's worth it, haha.


----------



## lizlovelust

I finally got my pos OPK!!!

yay!! :happydance:

BDing tonight and tomorrow!! :sex:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0983.jpg


----------



## Stinas

Yay liz!!!


----------



## Lisa92881

Yeah Liz!! Now RELAX and :sex:!!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> Yay liz!!!

Yay so excited! :happydance:


----------



## Stinas

Liz bd away!!!!!!


----------



## lizlovelust

Stinas said:


> Liz bd away!!!!!!

Oh I will be tonight and all weekend!! :happydance:


----------



## Milty

lizlovelust said:


> Milty,
> 
> wow thats really cool! i never knew that, so think i may have Oed once? and may be trying to O again?

I don't know really it was just thought based on my old charts and now days I can almost always get an almost positive on an OPK ...Just for fun I did one at 10DPO last month and got a +...I got an almost positive today :shrug:

just FYI back when my charts looked a lot like yours they had OPKs but they were super expensive and were a new thing so I never tried them...


----------



## lizlovelust

Milty said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> Milty,
> 
> wow thats really cool! i never knew that, so think i may have Oed once? and may be trying to O again?
> 
> I don't know really it was just thought based on my old charts and now days I can almost always get an almost positive on an OPK ...Just for fun I did one at 10DPO last month and got a +...I got an almost positive today :shrug:
> 
> just FYI back when my charts looked a lot like yours they had OPKs but they were super expensive and were a new thing so I never tried them...Click to expand...

Oohhh, well I deff. got my pos OPK today! :happydance:


----------



## Milty

Liz: :sex:

Lisa: I think your chart looking so good is a very good sign for you that you are getting your cycles straight! 

:dust:


----------



## lizlovelust

Milty said:


> Liz: :sex:
> 
> Lisa: I think your chart looking so good is a very good sign for you that you are getting your cycles straight!
> 
> :dust:

Oh Yes I will be tonight when DB gets off work! :happydance:


----------



## happybeany

Do you think I'm out? :(


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## AC1987

Is my chart normal? I just started with this cycle and it just seems to go up and down :( I find anytime I have a rough night it goes low.. oh and my charts in my signature


----------



## Milty

AC1987 said:


> Is my chart normal? I just started with this cycle and it just seems to go up and down :( I find anytime I have a rough night it goes low.. oh and my charts in my signature

looks normal to me... you will see when you have more dates in it will be less up and down most likely...


----------



## Milty

happybeany said:


> Do you think I'm out? :(
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

how long is your normal LP?


----------



## Lisa92881

lizlovelust said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Liz: :sex:
> 
> Lisa: I think your chart looking so good is a very good sign for you that you are getting your cycles straight!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Oh Yes I will be tonight when DB gets off work! :happydance:Click to expand...

How's the BD'ing going lady?! Hehe.


----------



## Milty

Lisa your chart looks good!


----------



## Lisa92881

Thanks, but we are preventing this month so there's no chance for a BFP. :) Otherwise I'd be driving myself crazy thinking yesterday was an implantation dip. :haha:


----------



## happybeany

Milty said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> Do you think I'm out? :(
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> how long is your normal LP?Click to expand...

I think its about 9-11 days, but not sure - I've not been charting before and only loosely using OPK's :flower:


----------



## Stinas

happybeany said:


> Do you think I'm out? :(
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

No....its still early...possible implantation dip? 




AC1987 said:


> Is my chart normal? I just started with this cycle and it just seems to go up and down :( I find anytime I have a rough night it goes low.. oh and my charts in my signature

Yes...its still early on in your cycle. Uneasy sleep could cause your temp to rise and drop. 

Lisa - Your chart looks really good. You never know really....all it takes is that "one time" :haha:


----------



## Lisa92881

Lol you guys are funny. We haven't had one time in a few weeks, so I think it would be s miracle. Hahaha.


----------



## lizlovelust

I'm so ecstatic! I know I Oed for sure now! 

I got my +OPK two days ago and now my nips hurt to the touch, and they hurt to the touch every time I O! :happydance: We also BDed yesterday and that's O day according to countdowntopregnancy, FF hasn't given me crosshairs just yet but I over road it to go by OPKs! :thumbup:

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0994.jpg


----------



## Stinas

Lisa - way to burst my bubble lol 

Liz - YAY!!!


----------



## rosabelle

Liz: yay!! glad you finally got your positive!

Well im either going back to my normal 31 day cycles or if not possible implantation on 9dpo? not really feeling it this month though so not getting any hopes up.. 
feeling the normal pre AF signs.. sore bbs, cramps.. so just gotta wait i guess..


----------



## ilovemyhubby

can you add mine too? in my sig. thanks! :)


----------



## kissesandhugs

Temp has dropped drastically today and I'm SO confused!!! Any help? :shrug:


----------



## rdleela

Hey roseabelle and kissesandhugs, I'm feeling the same way, had a drop in my temps...yesterday was more hopeful, was hoping to see a temp rise today, but nope, below the coverline this morning! I have a 10 day luteal phase, so I should expect to get AF on the 23rd in two days. Although, I took soy this month, so I would really like to see an extra day or two on my luteal phase for this cycle and I'll be happy!


----------



## lizlovelust

Ah Crap I think I'm out...FF gave me crosshairs, CD22 as O and I didn't BD until CD23 :cry:


----------



## rosabelle

no AF this morning but temp isnt looking great.. thinking she will be here tomrrow..


----------



## Lisa92881

Stinas said:


> Lisa - way to burst my bubble lol
> 
> Liz - YAY!!!

:rofl: Sorry! It's funny to look at my chart, knowing there's no chance of a BFP, and wonder what I'd be thinking right now (and driving myself crazy) if we had BD'd around ov!


----------



## rdleela

Lisa92881 said:


> Stinas said:
> 
> 
> Lisa - way to burst my bubble lol
> 
> Liz - YAY!!!
> 
> :rofl: Sorry! It's funny to look at my chart, knowing there's no chance of a BFP, and wonder what I'd be thinking right now (and driving myself crazy) if we had BD'd around ov!Click to expand...

I am feeling the exact same way right now Lisa! Straight down go my temps...

Ladies, I have a short luteal phase of 10 days, should be expecting AF tmrw, and look how quick my temp dropped, to me it looks like I am not producing progesterone, or if I am very briefly! What do you ladies think?


----------



## Milty

Rdleela: It is hard to tell with so many circles...I know a lot of women take vit B to help with their LP


----------



## happybeany

How's my chart looking? :D 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2

:flower:


----------



## kissesandhugs

happybeany said:


> How's my chart looking? :D
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> :flower:

Possible implantation dip?! :thumbup:


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> How's my chart looking? :D
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> :flower:

I agree with Kisses, I think it could be an implantation dip!!:thumbup:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> How's my chart looking? :D
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I agree with Kisses, I think it could be an implantation dip!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Liz we're not too far from each other DPO-wise :)


----------



## lizlovelust

I am 4DPO today, CD26
Today the symptoms I'm having are:
-tender nips 
-increased CM (Looks and feels like EWCM)
-Mild/dull cramping
-Strong smelling urine

What do you ladies think?:shrug:

Aww! Kisses lets me TTC buddies!! :happydance:


----------



## happybeany

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> How's my chart looking? :D
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I agree with Kisses, I think it could be an implantation dip!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Liz we're not too far from each other DPO-wise :)Click to expand...


Eee I hope so :D :D I'm all hopeful! How soon would tests work?


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happybeany said:
> 
> 
> How's my chart looking? :D
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/383fa2
> 
> :flower:
> 
> I agree with Kisses, I think it could be an implantation dip!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Liz we're not too far from each other DPO-wise :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eee I hope so :D :D I'm all hopeful! How soon would tests work?Click to expand...

I heard about 2-3 days if you notice implantation.


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> I am 4DPO today, CD26
> Today the symptoms I'm having are:
> -tender nips
> -increased CM (Looks and feels like EWCM)
> -Mild/dull cramping
> -Strong smelling urine
> 
> What do you ladies think?:shrug:
> 
> Aww! Kisses lets me TTC buddies!! :happydance:

Sounds good! :hugs:


----------



## rosabelle

well i was sure AF was coming today.. but no sign yet.. im thinking my cycle may do what it did last month and go to about 35 days.. 
waiting.. waiting.. waiting


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am 4DPO today, CD26
> Today the symptoms I'm having are:
> -tender nips
> -increased CM (Looks and feels like EWCM)
> -Mild/dull cramping
> -Strong smelling urine
> 
> What do you ladies think?:shrug:
> 
> Aww! Kisses lets me TTC buddies!! :happydance:
> 
> Sounds good! :hugs:Click to expand...

What do you think's going on with my EWCM today?:shrug: lots of it!


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am 4DPO today, CD26
> Today the symptoms I'm having are:
> -tender nips
> -increased CM (Looks and feels like EWCM)
> -Mild/dull cramping
> -Strong smelling urine
> 
> What do you ladies think?:shrug:
> 
> Aww! Kisses lets me TTC buddies!! :happydance:
> 
> Sounds good! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think's going on with my EWCM today?:shrug: lots of it!Click to expand...

Same thing happened to me yesterday, I was SO confused. You're 4 dpo right? Thats when it happened to me. I had a lot too! But I researched it & found out it's completely normal :flower:


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am 4DPO today, CD26
> Today the symptoms I'm having are:
> -tender nips
> -increased CM (Looks and feels like EWCM)
> -Mild/dull cramping
> -Strong smelling urine
> 
> What do you ladies think?:shrug:
> 
> Aww! Kisses lets me TTC buddies!! :happydance:
> 
> Sounds good! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think's going on with my EWCM today?:shrug: lots of it!Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing happened to me yesterday, I was SO confused. You're 4 dpo right? Thats when it happened to me. I had a lot too! But I researched it & found out it's completely normal :flower:Click to expand...

Was yours like a gush all at once and super sticky?:shrug:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am 4DPO today, CD26
> Today the symptoms I'm having are:
> -tender nips
> -increased CM (Looks and feels like EWCM)
> -Mild/dull cramping
> -Strong smelling urine
> 
> What do you ladies think?:shrug:
> 
> Aww! Kisses lets me TTC buddies!! :happydance:
> 
> Sounds good! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think's going on with my EWCM today?:shrug: lots of it!Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing happened to me yesterday, I was SO confused. You're 4 dpo right? Thats when it happened to me. I had a lot too! But I researched it & found out it's completely normal :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Was yours like a gush all at once and super sticky?:shrug:Click to expand...

Definitely a gush!! It but it was really watery, not really sticky at all


----------



## lizlovelust

kissesandhugs said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am 4DPO today, CD26
> Today the symptoms I'm having are:
> -tender nips
> -increased CM (Looks and feels like EWCM)
> -Mild/dull cramping
> -Strong smelling urine
> 
> What do you ladies think?:shrug:
> 
> Aww! Kisses lets me TTC buddies!! :happydance:
> 
> Sounds good! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think's going on with my EWCM today?:shrug: lots of it!Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing happened to me yesterday, I was SO confused. You're 4 dpo right? Thats when it happened to me. I had a lot too! But I researched it & found out it's completely normal :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Was yours like a gush all at once and super sticky?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely a gush!! It but it was really watery, not really sticky at allClick to expand...

Mine felt watery when I had the gush but when I went to the bathroom to check it's super sticky! :wacko:


----------



## kissesandhugs

lizlovelust said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> I am 4DPO today, CD26
> Today the symptoms I'm having are:
> -tender nips
> -increased CM (Looks and feels like EWCM)
> -Mild/dull cramping
> -Strong smelling urine
> 
> What do you ladies think?:shrug:
> 
> Aww! Kisses lets me TTC buddies!! :happydance:
> 
> Sounds good! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What do you think's going on with my EWCM today?:shrug: lots of it!Click to expand...
> 
> Same thing happened to me yesterday, I was SO confused. You're 4 dpo right? Thats when it happened to me. I had a lot too! But I researched it & found out it's completely normal :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Was yours like a gush all at once and super sticky?:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely a gush!! It but it was really watery, not really sticky at allClick to expand...
> 
> Mine felt watery when I had the gush but when I went to the bathroom to check it's super sticky! :wacko:Click to expand...

Hmm yeah I wouldn't look too much into it, it's all normal :)


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0995.jpg

I think I see something, either that or I'm going crazy with wishful thinking...:blush:

I couldn't wait to test... I'm a POAS!! :blush:

I'll be POAS every day until AF shows lol..


----------



## Stinas

Implantation occurs between 7-14 dpo......so just lay back and relax ladies lol


----------



## jelly tots

as stinas says, it will take another few days for implantation to occur, the earliest i have ever had a very faint bfp was at 12dpo.

just sit back and relax and let nature take its course, there is nothing more you can do. try not to symptom spot as i had all manner of supposed symptoms during my 2 year journey, its just the progesterone, it does it every cycle whether you turn out to be pregnant or not. fingers crossed for you though.


----------



## Lisa92881

Hmm. Wonder if my chart means AF is coming soon?? :shrug: Hope so, this would be my shortest cycle yet!

Liz - :hugs: As the girls said, try and relax. You know you've done everything you can this month, wait a few more days then test. You'll save your sanity, and $$. :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Just a quick question for all you ladies who have experience with charts .... ? 

My temperature has stayed exactly the same these last 4 days ... is this normal ? I mean I'm not worried about my body or ovulation, I'm more worried about if something is wrong with my thermometer.


----------



## kissesandhugs

ashknowsbest said:


> Just a quick question for all you ladies who have experience with charts .... ?
> 
> My temperature has stayed exactly the same these last 4 days ... is this normal ? I mean I'm not worried about my body or ovulation, I'm more worried about if something is wrong with my thermometer.

Try taking your temperature just for the heck of it in the middle of the day & see if it changes at all


----------



## ashknowsbest

kissesandhugs said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question for all you ladies who have experience with charts .... ?
> 
> My temperature has stayed exactly the same these last 4 days ... is this normal ? I mean I'm not worried about my body or ovulation, I'm more worried about if something is wrong with my thermometer.
> 
> Try taking your temperature just for the heck of it in the middle of the day & see if it changes at allClick to expand...

I did...and it did change.


----------



## kissesandhugs

ashknowsbest said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question for all you ladies who have experience with charts .... ?
> 
> My temperature has stayed exactly the same these last 4 days ... is this normal ? I mean I'm not worried about my body or ovulation, I'm more worried about if something is wrong with my thermometer.
> 
> Try taking your temperature just for the heck of it in the middle of the day & see if it changes at allClick to expand...
> 
> I did...and it did change.Click to expand...

Hm then I would assume it wasn't your thermometer, there's been a few time my temps were the same a few days in a row. So it's probably just a coincidence :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

kissesandhugs said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question for all you ladies who have experience with charts .... ?
> 
> My temperature has stayed exactly the same these last 4 days ... is this normal ? I mean I'm not worried about my body or ovulation, I'm more worried about if something is wrong with my thermometer.
> 
> Try taking your temperature just for the heck of it in the middle of the day & see if it changes at allClick to expand...
> 
> I did...and it did change.Click to expand...
> 
> Hm then I would assume it wasn't your thermometer, there's been a few time my temps were the same a few days in a row. So it's probably just a coincidence :)Click to expand...

You're probably right but the only thing that was throwing me off was I looked at a lot of other ladies charts and they fluctuate and don't stay the same ... but like I said I'm not realllly worried about it ... it just seems other ladies don't have this issue going on with their chart. :wacko:

Just waiting for O now I guess.


----------



## lizlovelust

Hi ladies, 

as you know yesterday i had a gush of EWCM that was sticky and watery, now today im having lots of cm thats cloudy whiteish yellowish, whats going on? i never have this kind of CM after i O... also i dont itch or hurt so its not a uti or yeast infection..


----------



## jelly tots

lizlovelust said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> as you know yesterday i had a gush of EWCM that was sticky and watery, now today im having lots of cm thats cloudy whiteish yellowish, whats going on? i never have this kind of CM after i O... also i dont itch or hurt so its not a uti or yeast infection..

ive had that loads of times after ov, i assume its a good sign of a strong ov.
although not everyone gets it.
i did myself get a lot both after ov and still do now into my 13th week.


----------



## lizlovelust

its just weird, the day after O i was completely dry, ive never had this before.

so yiu think its just a strong O? or could i be pregnant??


----------



## ilovemyhubby

ashknowsbest said:


> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kissesandhugs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick question for all you ladies who have experience with charts .... ?
> 
> My temperature has stayed exactly the same these last 4 days ... is this normal ? I mean I'm not worried about my body or ovulation, I'm more worried about if something is wrong with my thermometer.
> 
> Try taking your temperature just for the heck of it in the middle of the day & see if it changes at allClick to expand...
> 
> I did...and it did change.Click to expand...
> 
> Hm then I would assume it wasn't your thermometer, there's been a few time my temps were the same a few days in a row. So it's probably just a coincidence :)Click to expand...
> 
> You're probably right but the only thing that was throwing me off was I looked at a lot of other ladies charts and they fluctuate and don't stay the same ... but like I said I'm not realllly worried about it ... it just seems other ladies don't have this issue going on with their chart. :wacko:
> 
> Just waiting for O now I guess.Click to expand...

look at my chart. im 10 months off BCPS


----------



## Stinas

Jelly - Love love love your new pic!!! 

Liz - Its too early to be preg....lots of cm comes after a really good O. Some people get it during their entire tww...it can go both ways, preg or not. I had one cycle where I had to wear a liner my entire tww....af came right after. I have read some ladies having the same thing, but ending up in a BFP...so you really never know. Its all a waiting game. It sucks not knowing, but it is what it is and you just have to keep yourself occupied somehow. 

Lisa - I hope AF comes for you (since you said there is no way a bfp can happen this cycle)....it would be nice to have a short cycle!! 

Ash - See what the next two days of temps bring...if they stay the same, I would change my thermometer. I have had a few days of the same temp here and there...but more than 4-5 days is kind of weird to me. Has your sleeping pattern changed at all?


----------



## Lisa92881

^ What a thorough post. :) Thanks!!


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997.jpg
https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_0997invert.jpg

What do you think?:shrug:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Okay ladies, Hotpink Is no longer in uses anymore :(


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

As soon as I get 10 post done I'll be making a new thread.


----------



## rosabelle

temp shot right up this morning.. so even more all over the place now.. 
just waiting for AF to come..


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

rosabelle said:


> temp shot right up this morning.. so even more all over the place now..
> just waiting for AF to come..

Your not out til the witch gets you.


----------



## lizlovelust

https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1001.jpg \
I took another photo of it


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1001.jpg \
> I took another photo of it

Is that a line A see?


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1001.jpg \
> I took another photo of it
> 
> Is that a line A see?Click to expand...

I sure hope so!!


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1001.jpg \
> I took another photo of it
> 
> Is that a line A see?Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so!!Click to expand...

I say take another test at 7dpo


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1001.jpg \
> I took another photo of it
> 
> Is that a line A see?Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so!!Click to expand...
> 
> I say take another test at 7dpoClick to expand...

Oh boy I really hope this is it for me, everyone keeps telling me 5dPO is too early for a positive :cry:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

lizlovelust said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1001.jpg \
> I took another photo of it
> 
> Is that a line A see?Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so!!Click to expand...
> 
> I say take another test at 7dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Oh boy I really hope this is it for me, everyone keeps telling me 5dPO is too early for a positive :cry:Click to expand...

I believe your at ^dpo though


----------



## lizlovelust

Hotpink_Mom said:


> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lizlovelust said:
> 
> 
> https://i1100.photobucket.com/albums/g401/lizlovelust21/IMG_1001.jpg \
> I took another photo of it
> 
> Is that a line A see?Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so!!Click to expand...
> 
> I say take another test at 7dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Oh boy I really hope this is it for me, everyone keeps telling me 5dPO is too early for a positive :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I believe your at ^dpo thoughClick to expand...

huh?:shrug:


----------



## happybeany

AF is still staying away and my LP is usually only 10 days so eeek fingers crossed! I'm 11dpo , 12dpo of you're on uk timezone and no signs of impending AF other than über sore boobs :D


----------



## happybeany

Liz that looks like an evap to me cos I can't see colour... What's it like irl?


----------



## lizlovelust

happybeany said:


> Liz that looks like an evap to me cos I can't see colour... What's it like irl?

It appeared within 4 min., and it has a tint of pink to it in real life.:wacko:


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Heres the new thread since i cant get into my other Hotpink account

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/807643-new-list-ttc-chart-ladies.html


----------



## bangcole555

Hey Hot Pink. I would like to be added please! Thank you for doing this.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

bangcole555 said:


> Hey Hot Pink. I would like to be added please! Thank you for doing this.

Use the post above please.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Heres the new thread since i cant get into my other Hotpink account
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/807643-new-list-ttc-chart-ladies.html

Okay ladies welcome to the newbies but ill be adding all the update on this thread.


----------



## happybeany

if it's got pink it's sounding good :D test in the morning! X


----------



## rosabelle

post in the new thread happy :)


----------



## Tallmom2b

Hi pink! How have you been?! 

Stinas, how are things going? Looks like you might be getting an early O this time, fx!

Liz, I see a line on that test:) if it keeps getting darker than that's a good sign! 6dpo Is quite early to be getting a bfp. Fx!

So I got an almost positive OPK. Those little cheapie OPKs are tricky. I thought it looked positive so I used a clear blue digital OPK to double check and no smiley face:(
I took a pic to share so it may help someone, I know those cheap OPKs make us crazy. I'm going to try POAS this afternoon too, if I get a smiley I'll post it:). Hope this pic helps:winkwink: 
https://i1096.photobucket.com/albums/g339/tallaud/image.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Tall mom post in the new thread hun.


----------



## x Helen x

Hi ladies, what do you think of my chart? I have overlaid it with my previous chart which was a chemical pregnancy, just for perspective.

AF is due tomorrow and I was pretty sure she was coming as temps were dropping steadily, but then a bit of a rise today woohoo! Hope those temps keep going up tomorrow and AF doesn't show up.

I don't have any pregnancy symptoms at all this month, but I don't feel like AF is coming either, so it's hard to say.


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Heres the new thread since i cant get into my other Hotpink account
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/807643-new-list-ttc-chart-ladies.html
> 
> Okay ladies welcome to the newbies but ill be adding all the update on this thread.Click to expand...

:thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Icklebean

hiiii all, i dont understand my chart, any help would be super fab :) thanks
https://i44.tinypic.com/28u60rb.jpg


----------



## Hotpink_Mom

Hotpink_Mom said:


> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hotpink_Mom said:
> 
> 
> Heres the new thread since i cant get into my other Hotpink account
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/807643-new-list-ttc-chart-ladies.html
> 
> Okay ladies welcome to the newbies but ill be adding all the update on this thread.Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:Click to expand...

post in this thread hun


----------

